# Birchbox May 2014 - SPOILERS



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

So it looks like May is a collaboration box with Kate Spade! Did anyone else go for the slide mirror necklace add-on? Was there another add-on offered?


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't get the necklace.  It just didn't appeal to me.  I don't know of any other add-ons.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a collab box? I saw the email about the necklace, but I some how missed it was a collab box. Sounds interesting!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm... I saw the yellow box with the Kate Spade Saturday emblem and interpreted that as a collab box. Now that I'm taking a second look, that now seems to be the wrong conclusion. Bummer.

Do you get 20 points for a $20 add-on? I've never done one of these things, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 23, 2014)

*Since we're still on the first page: *

FAQ's!  Every month, we get lovely new people with questions.  We want to give you a resource to help people quickly (because we love helping here!).  If you see someone asking a common question (what is a clicky truck, what is the app trick, etc), just come to the first page of this thread, find my post, quote it, and edit out the parts you don't need.  Hope this helps!

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q:  Why does my box only show that I'm getting 3 items?*

A:  Don't worry!  The box contents are still updating.  Birchbox guarantees that you'll get 4-6 items, so you're getting at least one more!  Just be patient and the box will update with more items soon.

*Q: How do I know what number box I'm getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current months box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, you''ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.

*Q:  What is a clicky truck?*

A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to Account Settings, you'll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).

*Q:  What's the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box?*

A:  A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription.  If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, you'll just get a regular box from that month.  But if you've been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then you'll get a Welcome Box  which will have several items from previous Birchboxes. 

*Q:  What is a punishment box?*

A:  A Punishment box is not an official Birchbox thing.  Sometimes people get boxes that they don't like.  Either they feel that the items are completely off from the profile they set up, or they just got items that they personally will never use.  It is based entirely off of opinion one persons Punishment Box can be someone else's Best Box Ever!

*Q:  What is Box Envy?*

A:  Box Envy happens when you get a box with items you don't want, but you see someone else get a box that would have been just PERFECT for you!

*Q:  How can I do a trade?*

A: Sometimes, you'll get an item that you just don't want or can't use.  That's the risk we all take with getting subscription boxes.  Don't worry, you can trade it!  You can either create a trade thread through the regular channel or post in the Birchbox-specific trade thread for that month.  If someone has created a trade thread, they'll post the link in this thread (and once I see it, I'll try to update this post with it!)  Here's a link to the regular trade thread area http://www.makeuptal...ption-box-swaps  Please be sure to read the buy/sell/trade rules and comply with them.  Any trade talk in this thread is subject to deletion.

*Q:  Why is everyone asking how much boxes weigh?*

A:  Box weight is a great way to see if you're getting the same box as someone else.  Also, heavier boxes tend to contain larger (though not necessarily better) items like leave in conditioner, shampoo, etc.  Lighter boxes contain items like foil samples OR full-size makeup! 

*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what I'm getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what you're getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked Box History.  If it's an item that you haven't gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

*Q:  My box doesn't match the picture on the website! (i.e. items are missing or damaged, or you received something that wasn't listed in the box contents)  What do I do?*

A:  Birchbox has a great Customer Service Team.  Just email them at [email protected] and they'll be happy to help you get it sorted out.

*Q: I said no perfume/hair products/nail polish/etc.! Why did they send this to me?*

A: There is literally NO WAY to opt out of anything. You can uncheck the box on the quiz, and on Fragrances, limit it to 6 samples per year, but you cannot entirely opt out of anything.  Even due to allergies.  

*Q:  What is a Mystery Pack/Pick Two?*

A: Whenever you place an order over $35 from the Birchbox shop, you can add a "Mystery Pack" to your order (you must add the Mystery Pack from the Bonus Shop, it will not come automatically).  It will contain two samples.  One may be a foil, but there is supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample (an MUT member recently got the definition of deluxe as "at least three uses, and is resealable").  If you get two foil samples, please contact Birchbox Ops to let them know and they will try to accommodate you by sending another sample pack OR by giving you points.  You used to be able to choose from a number of sample packs with set samples, which is where the "Pick Two" name comes from.  However, that option is no longer available, and all samples packs are "Mystery Packs".

*Q:  I just saw a great code for additional points!  It's past the first of the month, and I've already been billed.  If I cancel/restart my subscription, will I get two boxes for this month?*

A:  As long as you have already been billed for this month (regardless of whether your box is still in packing stage, has been shipped, or you already have it in your hands), you WILL NOT get two boxes in one month UNLESS you have two accounts.  For example, let's say it's Nov 5th.  You've been billed for Nov, but your box hasn't been revealed or shipped yet.  You see an awesome points code, and cancel/reactivate your account.  You will get ONE Nov box, and you have now PRE-PAYED for Dec.  Which means you won't get billed on Dec 1st, but you will get a Dec box.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 23, 2014)

I bought the Kate Spade necklace add on. It hasn't shown any extra points for it. I think it's beautiful. From the email, I had thought it was a collab box too, I know it said something about a Kate Spade special offer or something being included in it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hmm... I saw the yellow box with the Kate Spade Saturday emblem and interpreted that as a collab box. Now that I'm taking a second look, that now seems to be the wrong conclusion. Bummer.
> 
> Do you get 20 points for a $20 add-on? I've never done one of these things, so I'm not sure.


Oh I might be down if there were 20 points for it.. maybe that's a thing to ask Birchbox.  It's pretty, and I think I would wear it- I think I'm gonna wait until paycheck time though.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 23, 2014)

I bought an add-on item earlier this year, and did not get points for it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't get an email about an add-on.  Maybe I should just be patient... but did anyone else not get the email?


----------



## shy32 (Apr 23, 2014)

I added the necklace to my box as well, I didn't get any kind of confirmation email, did anybody else?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 23, 2014)

I was hoping it was a collaboration box with Kate Spade too.  Sadly, it just says that there will be a coupon inside for that particular line of Kate Spade products.  I would love to be wrong about that, though.  I love Kate Spade!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got the email on both of my active accounts. One came in the morning and the other in the evening. I didn't add it though. I also saw the yellow box. I'd love a collab. I guess we will find out when the sneak peek comes out!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Apr 23, 2014)

I got the email too but I didn't opt for it.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 23, 2014)

I've never received an email to add on an item and didn't mind until now. Is it a link email that anyone could go to or is it somehow attached to a person's account? I really would like to order the necklace.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 23, 2014)

I cancelled my second account last night- if I had known of a potential Kate Spade collaboration I might have kept it open. Of course I never got notification on my original account- I don't even get shipment notifications on that one.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 23, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I've never received an email to add on an item and didn't mind until now. Is it a link email that anyone could go to or is it somehow attached to a person's account? I really would like to order the necklace.


I didn't opt for the necklace. But here's the link to the browser version of the email. Im not sure if it's account specific, I don't think it says anywhere that it is. They probably have a super limited supply so only send a limited amount of emails out.

http://link.birchbox.com/view/52a64c422fd634b6ce9f8b101j6zc.2294/face95d9


----------



## casey anne (Apr 23, 2014)

I just opted in for the necklace. Pretty pumped for it!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey All (I am the MUTer formally known as JimmyJazz - couldn't get onto the new site at all..so I am starting over!)

I got the e-mail.  I wouldn't have minded the necklace if it were in silver instead of gold.  I'll keep the extra 20 bucks in my pocket for now.


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 23, 2014)

JimmyJazz said:


> Hey All (I am the MUTer formally known as JimmyJazz - couldn't get onto the new site at all..so I am starting over!)
> 
> I got the e-mail.  I wouldn't have minded the necklace if it were in silver instead of gold.  I'll keep the extra 20 bucks in my pocket for now.



If you were formally known as JimmyJazz, but it's showing up for me that you are STILL JimmyJazz...I'm super confused


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> If you were formally known as JimmyJazz, but it's showing up for me that you are STILL JimmyJazz...I'm super confused


She briefly showed up as Kait[something or other] to me, but it looks like TPTB changed her back into her rightful identity!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2014)

I just opted for the necklace only because I'm interested in the offer that comes along with it. I'll just give the necklace to my daughter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Collaboration box would be nice but it looks to me like it's only an offer and the necklace that is included in the box as extra if you choose so.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

Reija said:


> I just opted for the necklace only because I'm interested in the offer that comes along with it. I'll just give the necklace to my daughter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Collaboration box would be nice but it looks to me like it's only an offer and the necklace that is included in the box as extra if you choose so.


It looked to me like all May boxes have the offer whether you get the necklace or not.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 23, 2014)

Reija said:


> I just opted for the necklace only because I'm interested in the offer that comes along with it. I'll just give the necklace to my daughter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Collaboration box would be nice but it looks to me like it's only an offer and the necklace that is included in the box as extra if you choose so.


Woah woah woah!  What's the offer that comes with it?  I keep going back and forth on this mirror necklace thing.


----------



## KaitC13 (Apr 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> If you were formally known as JimmyJazz, but it's showing up for me that you are STILL JimmyJazz...I'm super confused


So @@Director told me to PM @@zadidoll to see if she could merge my new user name (this one) with my old since I got locked out and NEVER got an e-mail allowing me to reset the password after waiting 20+ minutes after filling out the form.  

So she did..but I still couldn't get in.  SOOOO I recreated this username again after trying to get a new password again.

I super frustrated.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

I REALLY love the necklace, but I would like it a lot more if it was silver. What a dilemma!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 23, 2014)

I did not get the email, but the link works.

I thinking about ordering the necklace.

I like gold. I think it's a nice add on thou.


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got the necklace e-mail for both my accounts. I opted in on one of them and thinking about getting one on the second account too to give as a Christmas gift to my sister or my mom. Never too early to start thinking about Christmas shopping!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 23, 2014)

I got the email on my main account and opted for it. My 2014 goal is to build my jewelry stash, if only I could quit the make up for a minute lol

I didn't see anything about extra points.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 23, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I did not get the email, but the link works.
> 
> I thinking about ordering the necklace.
> 
> I like gold. I think it's a nice add on thou.


I didn't get the email, but the think works for me.  I think I got the email the first time there was an upgrade a few months ago, but never got one again.  I still get all of their other emails (Limited Edition box email from this morning, for example).  I wonder why some peoplel get them and some don't?  Not that I care all that much, it's pretty unlikely I'd ever buy an add-on.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2014)

May is the month in which new Ruffian polishes are going to be sent out, right?? I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 23, 2014)

I skipped the necklace since it was gold. I'm excited for the offer though.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> May is the month in which new Ruffian polishes are going to be sent out, right?? I'm looking forward to that.


That is what I thought too! They were nice quality, so I will be happy to get some more!


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> May is the month in which new Ruffian polishes are going to be sent out, right?? I'm looking forward to that.


Yes! I just got on to post about that.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

Whoops.  I thought the necklace was silver.  Oh, well.  I ordered it because I thought it was silver, although it said something about getting a confirmation email soon, and I haven't seen that yet.  If I don't get it, no biggie, as long as I don't get charged for it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> That is what I thought too! They were nice quality, so I will be happy to get some more!


I'm so picky about nail polishes and those were some of the best I've tried when it comes to how they apply, formula, and how long it lasts without chipping. I am so looking forward to getting more (and might even open a second account like I did last time!?).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

With all the site updates I completely forgot to look for a May thread! Big hugs to Jeaniney for posting the FAQ's!

I've almost purchased that Kate Spade necklace before but then I looked up some reviews and apparently that pendant is HUGE. I'm skipping it, but I hope that it's a great find for those of you getting it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 23, 2014)

yay bring on May!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2014)

i'm crossing my fingers for super early/fast shipping for may. i have exams from may 1-9 and i'd love to have a pick me up during that time!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 23, 2014)

I opted for the necklace! I never got a confirmation email though, so I'm skeptical if it even worked. I already prepaid for both of my boxes, so if I do get charged the $20 it'll won't be too much out of my account in one day.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

So I just calculated, and with May's box reviews I will have $80 worth of points. I ordered the Yumi Kim case and didn't receive it, so maybe they will give me some points for that? I am trying to save up for a Clarisonic, which is $100 with the mobile20 code. I think I will be able to get it in May! Yay!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 23, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I opted for the necklace! I never got a confirmation email though, so I'm skeptical if it even worked. I already prepaid for both of my boxes, so if I do get charged the $20 it'll won't be too much out of my account in one day.[/quoteI ordered the necklace and didn't get any kind of confirmation email either, but after I reserved it, it went to a page that said it was reserved and they would be in touch shortly. Who knows? :/


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 24, 2014)

@TippyAg: Thank you for posting the link! I thought the mirror was a little smaller though so I'll opt out so someone else can take one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But again, thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 24, 2014)

I passed on the necklace, other than Ruffian polish are there any hints for May?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 24, 2014)

I didn't get the email for either account but I decided to get the necklace on one of them. I guess the link works however? It's strange that the email isn't sent to everyone though.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm debating how many boxes I want for May...my main account is supposed to get a comped box because I had problems with my March box that still couldn't be resolved by mid-April, so I'm kind of thinking that gives me an excuse to resub a secondary account....I wonder if the BB100 promo code is still working? I have an account with 50 points on it anyway, so a May box would mean I could actually use those...I'm on the fence. I got multiple boxes in April and they were all the same (and unexciting to me). But maybe May will be better, and it did give me good stuff to add to my swap list so it wasn't totally useless...Anyone want to convince me that multiple boxes for next month are a great idea?


----------



## NaydeneM (Apr 24, 2014)

May updates!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bb100 still worked for me. I had to resub for the necklace and possibility for more Ruffian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didnt get a confirmation for the necklace either though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 24, 2014)

I just used BB100 about 20 mins ago and it worked!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 24, 2014)

Bahahaha I'm getting around to doing my Birchbox reviews for last month- a question on the CR eyeliner is "How many eyeliners do you currently own?" "1, 2, 3, or 4+" are the only options hahahahaha.  How about 20+?


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 24, 2014)

Do I dare join the 3 box club? It would be nice to resub on an old account and get the $10 bucks back in points right away so I can put it towards the in full bloom box. Thinking.... thinking...


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I just used BB100 about 20 mins ago and it worked!


So I just reserved the Kate Spade necklace- Kate Spade's my favorite designer.  A few questions- if I unsubscribe and resubscribe with BB100 will it cancel out my Kate Spade necklace? And if I unsubscribe and resubscribe, will it add tax to my non-tax account?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Bahahaha I'm getting around to doing my Birchbox reviews for last month- a question on the CR eyeliner is "How many eyeliners do you currently own?" "1, 2, 3, or 4+" are the only options hahahahaha. How about 20+?


I laughed at that one. Those options would be my answers to "How many do you currently have in your purse/desk at work/backpack/on-the-go makeup bag?" Or "How many have you bought within the past week/month?"


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So I just reserved the Kate Spade necklace- Kate Spade's my favorite designer.  A few questions- if I unsubscribe and resubscribe with BB100 will it cancel out my Kate Spade necklace? And if I unsubscribe and resubscribe, will it add tax to my non-tax account?


i'm not sure but i personally would not risk it! 

just get yourself an extra box and use BB100 and a referral!


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 24, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I didn't opt for the necklace. But here's the link to the browser version of the email. Im not sure if it's account specific, I don't think it says anywhere that it is. They probably have a super limited supply so only send a limited amount of emails out.
> 
> http://link.birchbox.com/view/52a64c422fd634b6ce9f8b101j6zc.2294/face95d9


Thank you for posting this!  I did not get the email (I'm wondering if it was because I didn't opt in for the water bottle last time) but the link let me reserve the necklace!  And if previous add ons are any indication, it might be a business day or two before you get the confirmation.  This is the third add-on I've ordered (first were the earrings I accidentally threw out, I think, and the other was the DYI necklace, which sits un-knotted where I left it on my kitchen counter).  Sit tight!  You will get an email!

Now, what's this I hear about a Kate Spade collab box?  For reals???


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i'm not sure but i personally would not risk it!
> 
> just get yourself an extra box and use BB100 and a referral!


Hahaha there is always that isn't there!  I might just stick with the necklace add on.. and be done with it from there!  I really don't need multiple boxes in a month :/ I'm already having to upgrade the vanity that I made 6 months ago.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 24, 2014)

This is probably the best add-on they've offered so far! I'll have to pass since it's not really my style, but I'm really looking forward to May.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 24, 2014)

So excited for the add on. 

Necklaces + Kate Spade = :wub:


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2014)

Sad I did not get any add on emails.  Even on my second account that gets at least 1 BB email per day.  Oh well guess the universe is telling me I have spent enough money!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 25, 2014)

I was so tempted by the necklace, but I looked at my unnecessarily large necklace collection and decided against it. I hope this month is great, though!


----------



## ChemLady (Apr 25, 2014)

Welp I think I just accidentally bought the Kate Spade necklace lol. I've been going back and forth about whether I realllly need to spend another $20 this month, so I have been looking at it and clicking around for a bit. I clicked the reserve now thinking that I would get another confirmation screen that I could then click out of but that didn't happen, so I guess my decision was made!  I'll justify it as a birthday present to my self....well another birthday present  :wub:


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 25, 2014)

The box pages should start populating very soon!! Can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 25, 2014)

Ugh, I'm trying to decide whether to keep BB or not. And then I also keep debating the necklace. Even though I usually prefer silver colored pieces, I like the simplicity of this one. I worry about being disappointed with it in person, but I would think Kate Spade would make sure they sent out good quality pieces. Hrrm...


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I was so tempted by the necklace, but I looked at my unnecessarily large necklace collection and decided against it. I hope this month is great, though!


Haha that didn't didn't stop me! The great thing about jewelry is that it never expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2014)

I am ready for the spoiler video or some hints about what is in this month's box.  I am so over April it has seemed to last forever!

@@Lolo22 love the new profile pic!


----------



## trekkersangel (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm already looking forward to May's box! Bring on the spoilers!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 25, 2014)

Such enablers.  Was very ho-hum when I saw the Kate Spade necklace and deleted the email.  Didn't realize it was a mirror.  Now I think I'm on board.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 25, 2014)

I use my phone's front facing camera as a mirror.  That way people think I am just checking my phone instead of obsessing over my liner not being perfectly symmetrical.  I don't think this necklace is a good idea for me, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2014)

@@Meggpi me too! i was at a restaurant and some guy watched me apply lipstick using my camera as a mirror and was like "wow that's so awesome how'd you even think to do that!?"

"Too many selfies, sir. Way too many selfies."


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm really excited for May! Does anyone know if the Ruffian nail polish will be in every box? I love that nail polish.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 26, 2014)

I didn't even get the email about the necklace.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

Not totally relevant to May's box, but has anyone who has ordered the new ltd edition box not gotten a shipping notification for their In Full Bloom box yet? my friend GOT her box yesterday and mine hasn't even gotten a shipping notification yet, and she ordered hers after me (i ordered the night they went live). Also, from what I understand, we both selected the default "free shipping" option.

I might be emailing birchbox soon. There's no rush, and my mom is really easy going about things, but I'm still kind of confused as to why that would happen.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 26, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Thank you for posting this! I did not get the email (I'm wondering if it was because I didn't opt in for the water bottle last time) but the link let me reserve the necklace! And if previous add ons are any indication, it might be a business day or two before you get the confirmation. This is the third add-on I've ordered (first were the earrings I accidentally threw out, I think, and the other was the DYI necklace, which sits un-knotted where I left it on my kitchen counter). Sit tight! You will get an email!
> 
> Now, what's this I hear about a Kate Spade collab box? For reals???


So, I haven't done ANY of the add-ons, however I recall that I got a link to a survey several months ago asking me if I had the option would I like to add "bonuses" to my box. I said yes, but only if the price was reasonable. For me that means under $20 and I have to really like it. I am still waiting fo an add-on that I like &amp; is reasonably priced. I liked the water bottle, but not for the price it was offered at. I still keep getting the add-on emails though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey y'all, just wanted to let you know that I discovered we have a "pinned" feature now, so I pinned the anniversary code thread and also created a pinned FAQ thread, just in case people don't see page 1 later down the road!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Hey y'all, just wanted to let you know that I discovered we have a "pinned" feature now, so I pinned the anniversary code thread and also created a pinned FAQ thread, just in case people don't see page 1 later down the road!


We also have a tag feature! I haven't explored that yet because I stumbled across it while creating a thread late last night, and I just wanted to post and go to bed, but I'm going to try to remember to check it out tonight.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> We also have a tag feature! I haven't explored that yet because I stumbled across it while creating a thread late last night, and I just wanted to post and go to bed, but I'm going to try to remember to check it out tonight.


oh neat i didn't even notice that yet!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So it looks like May is a collaboration box with Kate Spade! Did anyone else go for the slide mirror necklace add-on? Was there another add-on offered?


I got the necklace, I thought it was adorable.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I didn't get an email about an add-on.  Maybe I should just be patient... but did anyone else not get the email?


I only got it for one account.


----------



## KaitC13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Is BB still doing that sunday thing that is like a "scratch-off?"  If so - can someone post the link.

ldlad:   ldlad:   ldlad:   It is sad how much I love these.  Hope there are more to come!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I added the necklace to my box as well, I didn't get any kind of confirmation email, did anybody else?


Nothing yet. I did try to click and order the necklace to see if it went through a 2nd time but it said i already ordered.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 26, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Is BB still doing that sunday thing that is like a "scratch-off?"  If so - can someone post the link.
> 
> ldlad:   ldlad:   ldlad:   It is sad how much I love these.  Hope there are more to come!


Doesn't look like it's still going on! Here's the link: https://birchbox.promo.eprize.com/subscribersundays/


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Not totally relevant to May's box, but has anyone who has ordered the new ltd edition box not gotten a shipping notification for their In Full Bloom box yet? my friend GOT her box yesterday and mine hasn't even gotten a shipping notification yet, and she ordered hers after me (i ordered the night they went live). Also, from what I understand, we both selected the default "free shipping" option.
> 
> I might be emailing birchbox soon. There's no rush, and my mom is really easy going about things, but I'm still kind of confused as to why that would happen.


I ordered that box on the 23rd and received it yesterday. I couldn't believe how fast it shipped. I had it shipped free with the Aces program. Keep an eye out on the Tocca roll-on when you do get it. Mine had a bunch of clear chunky stuff floating in it. Gross.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Apr 26, 2014)

I received my Full Bloom LE box yesterday.  I was so excited to get it and loved everything but I didn't receive the shower gel.  Wondering if I should call BB or just let it go since it was not a full size item but a deluxe sample.  MissJexie after I read your post I looked at my Tocca roll-on and mine has the clear floaty stuff too.  Ick!!



MissJexie said:


> I ordered that box on the 23rd and received it yesterday. I couldn't believe how fast it shipped. I had it shipped free with the Aces program. Keep an eye out on the Tocca roll-on when you do get it. Mine had a bunch of clear chunky stuff floating in it. Gross.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I ordered that box on the 23rd and received it yesterday. I couldn't believe how fast it shipped. I had it shipped free with the Aces program. Keep an eye out on the Tocca roll-on when you do get it. Mine had a bunch of clear chunky stuff floating in it. Gross.


That's so weird, I had Aces shipping too and so did my friend who got it yesterday. I went ahead and emailed them earlier so hopefully I hear something back.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

Dawn Horton said:


> I received my Full Bloom LE box yesterday.  I was so excited to get it and loved everything but I didn't receive the shower gel.  Wondering if I should call BB or just let it go since it was not a full size item but a deluxe sample.  MissJexie after I read your post I looked at my Tocca roll-on and mine has the clear floaty stuff too.  Ick!!


Definitely tell them! You paid for it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm being tempted by the In Full Bloom box, dangit. I have 200 points and a 20% off code and I WANT IT, but I am trying so hard to save money because I have to move in a month, and that's expensive. I hate temptation/responsibility....


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm being tempted by the In Full Bloom box, dangit. I have 200 points and a 20% off code and I WANT IT, but I am trying so hard to save money because I have to move in a month, and that's expensive. I hate temptation/responsibility....


Hey me too - I also have 200 points, a 20% off code, have to move next month, and really want this box. But I'm determined that I'm NOT going to get it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Not totally relevant to May's box, but has anyone who has ordered the new ltd edition box not gotten a shipping notification for their In Full Bloom box yet? my friend GOT her box yesterday and mine hasn't even gotten a shipping notification yet, and she ordered hers after me (i ordered the night they went live). Also, from what I understand, we both selected the default "free shipping" option.
> 
> I might be emailing birchbox soon. There's no rush, and my mom is really easy going about things, but I'm still kind of confused as to why that would happen.


I ordered my box the night before they announced the contest winner..  It shipped 2 day mail, and I got it Friday. 

I would contact them.  It shouldn't be taking this long to get a tracking number.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I ordered that box on the 23rd and received it yesterday. I couldn't believe how fast it shipped. I had it shipped free with the Aces program. Keep an eye out on the Tocca roll-on when you do get it. Mine had a bunch of clear chunky stuff floating in it. Gross.


I think that rollerball just does that.  I bought the same rollerball from Sephora last month and then later noticed it had the weird sediment in it.  I ended up returning it to Sephora last week because I figured I would just use the $20 I paid for it and put it with my points towards the BB box with it.  Odd that it does that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 27, 2014)

Online dimensions for the pendant say 4cm wide...not too terribly big, hmmmmmm...I do wish it came in a brushed silver option.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 27, 2014)

I reserved the pendant from the Facebook link. Yay!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 27, 2014)

Cross posting to a few of the big threads, but just wanted to let everyone know you can copy/paste images into the 'reply' box again!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 27, 2014)

I just got another box. I couldn't resist the BB100 offer. I got 110 points on the new account, so it was like getting the box for free. Plus I should be getting another 50 on my main account. I now have $50 in BB points... plus a 20% off and free shipping. I feel the need to shop...


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 27, 2014)

I already get graze, ipsy and birchbox, so my husband would not be too pleased if I signed up for a SECOND birchbox, he's already like you have ipsy, why do you need birchbox too? But birchbox is DIFFERENT than ipsy that's why! So I know a second birchbox is out of the question for me.

*Edited for typos.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 28, 2014)

This new mut has me so confused! How do I navigate this thing?!?


----------



## KaitC13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Come on May! I need to do reviews so I can get what is in my cart.  I will have 900 points saved up and I really want to be able to get some goodies as I will be on a No Buy in May.  I will be cheating by getting books at the end of this month and using points to pay for a full order on BB in May.  

Something about getting a package in the mail is so pleasing


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

LizGeary said:


> This new mut has me so confused! How do I navigate this thing?!?


Check out this thread @@LizGeary ! It has some awesome navigation info!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131802-definitive-guide-to-subscriptions-my-content-and-view-new-content/


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

I e-mailed BB about the issues I had with the Tocca perfume in my In Full Bloom box along with a video so I could better show them the sediment floating around. I also took a picture of the incredibly crushed/dented box that mine came in because I had hoped to gift most of my box to my mom. When I heard back, they said they'd "replace the damaged item." I got a shipping notification and I noticed they're replacing the entire box?! :w00t: I was definitely surprised at that!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I e-mailed BB about the issues I had with the Tocca perfume in my In Full Bloom box along with a video so I could better show them the sediment floating around. I also took a picture of the incredibly crushed/dented box that mine came in because I had hoped to gift most of my box to my mom. When I heard back, they said they'd "replace the damaged item." I got a shipping notification and I noticed they're replacing the entire box?! :w00t: I was definitely surprised at that!


What the heck! When did you email them? I emailed them on the 26th about my In Full Bloom box that STILL hasn't shipped, and they have yet to reply.

Birchbox, you're giving me bad vibes lately.

(also, that wasn't meant to rain on your parade loll, that's really awesome that they're doing that!!)


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> What the heck! When did you email them? I emailed them on the 26th about my In Full Bloom box that STILL hasn't shipped, and they have yet to reply.
> 
> Birchbox, you're giving me bad vibes lately.
> 
> (also, that wasn't meant to rain on your parade loll, that's really awesome that they're doing that!!)


I e-mailed them on the 26th, too. I just got a response about 15 minutes ago, so I hope yours is coming soon!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 28, 2014)

Hopefully! I'm sure it will come in time for mother's day, but I still want my mom to get hers now! hahahah


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 28, 2014)

What is up with BB lately?  First, I placed an order on 4/20.  I get an e-mail that it's delayed because of warehouse move and giving me 100 points.  Okay, fine.  Then they ship only the mystery sample pack from the order and there's a postcard in my PO box today that I need to go pick it up at a UPS center 45 minutes away because BB shipped the sample pack via UPS to a PO Box. Oooookay.

I also placed an order for the In Full Bloom box and what was supposed to be a 15 pack of Kind bars.  It shipped the same day I placed the order and I got it today.  With one box of 5 Kind bars.  Gah.  My Tocca also has floaties.  Gross.

I love BB but let's get it together on these full-sized order issues!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 28, 2014)

I just reserved my Kate Space necklace. Hurray! I LOVE Kate! I'm not sure I would have known about it if it weren't for this thread. I miss a lot of emails from BB like the water bottle add-on from last time...by the time I found out about it, it was too late. Now I'm stuck with water bottle envy at work as I watch my co-worker fill up her cute little bright pink bottle.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 28, 2014)

they always ship orders via ups even though my shipping address is a po box but my box goes to my po box

ups now just has my physical address on file and brings it to my apartment my building is weird my door is right on the regular sidewalk that lost of people in town use and one time ups set a package right ther instead of coming inside to place my package in the hallway so i try to avoid any whipments to my apartment

knightsgirl, you should be able to call ups and tell them your physical address and theyll ship it


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

Ladies with the Tocca, I have had similar problems before with perfume roller-balls and found that sometimes if you warm it between your palms for a while, the "floaties" disappear.  If it does this, it is because it is oil/wax based and those are just bits that have solidified and then just melted back with the warmth of your palms.  If they do not, that would be more of a worry.  Just a thought.  :luv:

(Oh, if anyone does get a replacement box and does not want two blushes, let me know.  I am resisting buying the box and that is what I want the most.)


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ladies with the Tocca, I have had similar problems before with perfume roller-balls and found that sometimes if you warm it between your palms for a while, the "floaties" disappear. If it does this, it is because it is oil/wax based and those are just bits that have solidified and then just melted back with the warmth of your palms. If they do not, that would be more of a worry. Just a thought. :luv:
> 
> (Oh, if anyone does get a replacement box and does not want two blushes, let me know. I am resisting buying the box and that is what I want the most.)


I'm thinking you're right because I shook it and shook loose an entire waxy looking ring lol! I'm going to leave it in my car today and let it get warm and see if that melts away.

On another note, I'm not a huge fan of rose scents, but oh my goodness the candle smells amazing! I'm really curious to try other scents now.

I took a sniff of the anti aging spray water stuff and I'm not sure if I can spray that on my face, the scent was incredibly unpleasant.

The blush looks and feels nice, the shower gel smells fantastic, as does the lip balm. The hand cream is sealed and I don't wanna poke it and open it up since I have 60000 hand creams open so I've not tested it yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 28, 2014)

Uhhhhh thanks birchbox.



> In researching the status of your order 0000000 (changed for privacy or w/e), I can confirm that it has not yet shipped out, but should be very soon. To further clarify, I have reached out to our Warehouse for a confirmation on the date that it will be shipping. Once I hear back, I will follow up with you!


I realize there's nothing the CS rep can do about this, so this isn't a complaint about her so much as it's a complaint that I ordered it on the first day, still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, and tons of people have already RECEIVED their's or even gotten a second one mailed out. I don't know what the hell is going on in their warehouse, but they need to get it together.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I e-mailed BB about the issues I had with the Tocca perfume in my In Full Bloom box along with a video so I could better show them the sediment floating around. I also took a picture of the incredibly crushed/dented box that mine came in because I had hoped to gift most of my box to my mom. When I heard back, they said they'd "replace the damaged item." I got a shipping notification and I noticed they're replacing the entire box?! :w00t: I was definitely surprised at that!


Thats awesome!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Uhhhhh thanks birchbox.
> 
> I realize there's nothing the CS rep can do about this, so this isn't a complaint about her so much as it's a complaint that I ordered it on the first day, still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, and tons of people have already RECEIVED their's or even gotten a second one mailed out. I don't know what the hell is going on in their warehouse, but they need to get it together.


Ugh, that's so frustrating! Hopefully they figure it out and get it shipped ASAP. 

I'm having the same issue with my order from 4/19..they keep giving me all these super vague weird answers. I just e-mailed them again for the 4th time asking for an update. They're probably sick of me, but oh well!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ugh, that's so frustrating! Hopefully they figure it out and get it shipped ASAP.
> 
> I'm having the same issue with my order from 4/19..they keep giving me all these super vague weird answers. I just e-mailed them again for the 4th time asking for an update. They're probably sick of me, but oh well!


I really feel bad, because presumably most of these issues are stemming from the warehouse move or whatever they did. But they really need to get it together! I've loved BB forever but if they keep it up, I won't be ordering anything for a while, until they get their logistics issues straightened out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I really feel bad, because presumably most of these issues are stemming from the warehouse move or whatever they did. But they really need to get it together! I've loved BB forever but if they keep it up, I won't be ordering anything for a while, until they get their logistics issues straightened out.


Yeah, but it would be nice if they were communicating better. I totally understand logistics issues, but we shouldn't have to reach out to them to see why orders are taking this long to ship!

I got one of those 'we're sorry' emails last week on my main account about the warehouse issues &amp; they gave me 100 points....for my pick two. JUST my pick two! And yet this order, which is actually pretty large, I have absolutely no information on.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah, but it would be nice if they were communicating better. I totally understand logistics issues, but we shouldn't have to reach out to them to see why orders are taking this long to ship!
> 
> I got one of those 'we're sorry' emails last week on my main account about the warehouse issues &amp; they gave me 100 points....for my pick two. JUST my pick two! And yet this order, which is actually pretty large, I have absolutely no information on.


I agree- I feel like a simple email to all users saying "hey!  we're moving warehouses, so things might get backed up, please bear with us while we make this transition.  Things will be running smoothly and EVEN BETTER soon!" could be really helpful for all of us.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 28, 2014)

Slightly OT, but have they changed the review settings?  I was trying to review some stuff from my April box (I clicked on the product link from my "Box" page while logged in) and it gave me a box to write a review and a star selection for me to click on, instead of the usual survey.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 28, 2014)

I know some of you may disagree but I really want some cc or bb cream in mays box!


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 28, 2014)

LizGeary said:


> I know some of you may disagree but I really want some cc or bb cream in mays box!


Me too! I can totally use some cc cream. Hopefully a color that will blend with my skin well.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Slightly OT, but have they changed the review settings?  I was trying to review some stuff from my April box (I clicked on the product link from my "Box" page while logged in) and it gave me a box to write a review and a star selection for me to click on, instead of the usual survey.


It's working normally for me.  I've had that happen a few times, but then I'll go into my points history and realize I already did my feedback review.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 29, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Slightly OT, but have they changed the review settings?  I was trying to review some stuff from my April box (I clicked on the product link from my "Box" page while logged in) and it gave me a box to write a review and a star selection for me to click on, instead of the usual survey.


This is what happened to me too, but then I discovered that I had already reviewed.  :blush:



kawaiimeows said:


> Uhhhhh thanks birchbox.
> 
> I realize there's nothing the CS rep can do about this, so this isn't a complaint about her so much as it's a complaint that I ordered it on the first day, still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, and tons of people have already RECEIVED their's or even gotten a second one mailed out. I don't know what the hell is going on in their warehouse, but they need to get it together.


Ugh...I know. I'm still waiting for a shipping notice too.  :angry:


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 29, 2014)

I recently made Birchbox Aces, have a 20% off code, and have about about $80 worth of points and just don't feel motivated to buy anything    This is very unlike me!  Maybe it's from reading about other people Birchbox purchase misfortunes lately because I have been hauling like crazy from Sephora, Ulta, and Forever 21!

I received the email about the Kate Spade necklace, I think it's pretty but not really my style.  I always want to add something on but so far haven't been interested in the offers.  Oh well, there's always next time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's working normally for me.  I've had that happen a few times, but then I'll go into my points history and realize I already did my feedback review.





jesemiaud said:


> This is what happened to me too, but then I discovered that I had already reviewed.  :blush:
> 
> Ugh...I know. I'm still waiting for a shipping notice too.  :angry:


oh that might actually be the case...I'll check my points history.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 29, 2014)

In my last order I got this item--the Tweezerman Stainless Steel Skin Care Tool. "Skin care tool" is apparently code for "zit popper." Anyway, it's only $11 and it is seriously AMAZING. I get acne like nobody's business and I can't help but pop my zits. It's way easier/faster/cleaner with this device and it hurts a lot less too. If you're acne prone and need to add something small to get a Pick Two or whatever, I highly recommend it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

Sigh, still no update from birchbox about my In Full Bloom box and its been almost a week since I ordered it. If I don't hear anything towards late afternoon I might email them again but I hate being "that" person.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sigh, still no update from birchbox about my In Full Bloom box and its been almost a week since I ordered it. If I don't hear anything towards late afternoon I might email them again but I hate being "that" person.


I say contact them. I placed a huge order late last week and I received it yesterday, including the In Full Bloom box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sigh, still no update from birchbox about my In Full Bloom box and its been almost a week since I ordered it. If I don't hear anything towards late afternoon I might email them again but I hate being "that" person.


Definitely email again. I emailed last night about mine again &amp; they just responded already. 

NOT a great response, but a response. They sent me the tracking number, again. The one that has been printed since 4/21 lol and said it will ship 'shortly.' And gave me 100 points. Usually I feel bad taking points, but in this case I'm getting kind of irritated so I'll take 'em.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Definitely email again. I emailed last night about mine again &amp; they just responded already.
> 
> NOT a great response, but a response. They sent me the tracking number, again. The one that has been printed since 4/21 lol and said it will ship 'shortly.' And gave me 100 points. Usually I feel bad taking points, but in this case I'm getting kind of irritated so I'll take 'em.


I just emailed again because why not. Yesterday she offered to cancel my order and refund me, but, its a limited edition box as a present for my mom, its not like I can go out and get it somewhere else. Not to mention I was paying like less than $1 for it with my points since I'm broke right now.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I just emailed again because why not. Yesterday she offered to cancel my order and refund me, but, its a limited edition box as a present for my mom, its not like I can go out and get it somewhere else. Not to mention I was paying like less than $1 for it with my points since I'm broke right now.


Why offer to cancel? There are still in stock. Send out another one, Birchbox!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Why offer to cancel? There are still in stock. Send out another one, Birchbox!


Exactly! I'm having it sent to my mom's address, and I half thought about ordering a second one and getting it sent to my address just to see if it would ship out faster. If I had the expendable income, I totally would just to call them out on it bahahah.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sigh, still no update from birchbox about my In Full Bloom box and its been almost a week since I ordered it. If I don't hear anything towards late afternoon I might email them again but I hate being "that" person.


It has now been 13 days since I placed my order!   :scared:


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 29, 2014)

Sigh... I wish they would hurry up and start populating box pages... I am seriously bored at work today and it would be nice to be able to see what we might be getting! lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> It has now been 13 days since I placed my order!   :scared:


E-mail them! Or call! There are quite a few of us in the same boat.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 29, 2014)

I ordered my In Full Bloom box on Saturday and haven't received shipping yet but I'm not too concerned at this point. I just hope the month of May is more organized for BirchBox, I am getting upset hearing about all y'alls issues and it makes me weary to order more from them. I want to put the Aces free shipping to use but I won't be any time soon.

On another note, I hope they start populating box pages as well because I am bored on my week off! Give me something pretty to look at Birchbox, I promise to show enthusiasm!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2014)

I officially cancelled my month-to-month sunscription last night. I still have my gift sub. until June. I'm waiting to see how things shake out with the warehouse and shipping issues to decide if I want to resubscribe or not.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> E-mail them! Or call! There are quite a few of us in the same boat.


I have done both--got "sorry, the move has delayed your order, it should ship soon" each time--I finally had 100 points credited, but that has been several days ago.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

My CS rep replied, and she's being very great and patient with me so I really appreciate her. Basically she hasn't heard back from the warehouse yet.

Birchbox, if you're reading this, your warehouse is going to run your business into the ground if you don't get it together soon.


----------



## ariana077 (Apr 29, 2014)

Are they no longer doing Discovery Dash?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

ariana077 said:


> Are they no longer doing Discovery Dash?


I can't remember when the last one was, but it seems like they're in over their heads in regards to inventory as it is.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 29, 2014)

I placed an order for my In Full Bloom box on Saturday, and I never even got the usual order confirmation email that happens right after you buy. I sure got my credit card charged though. So I emailed today just to make sure that my order is at least still processing and CS told me yes, I should get tracking by the end of the week.

I realize that I didn't pay for express shipping and their warehouse move is going on, but still come on! In the past they used to ship your order out in 48 hours. This is getting ridiculous, and I'm not even waiting as long as some of you other ladies!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

My friend who ordered her In Full Bloom box hours after I did got hers like 5 days ago. I have no idea what's going on. Eta: she said they gave her express shipping even though she just selected the free shipping option, she's also Aces.


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I can't remember when the last one was, but it seems like they're in over their heads in regards to inventory as it is.


That didn't stop them from doing the Kate Spade add-on this month when people haven't even received the water bottle from last month yet!  Or launching ACE right in the middle of their warehouse move...  :unsure2:

I think they did a Discovery Dash last month, but I remember it only being one item instead of the usual four.  I can't remember what the item was though!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 29, 2014)

I will get aces this month. I really want the BP spray. I really hope I don't get another exfoliator. I am swimming in them now. So, maybe one month without it would be pretty awesome. I am so excited to see what this one brings!


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 29, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> I think they did a Discovery Dash last month, but I remember it only being one item instead of the usual four.  I can't remember what the item was though!


March 11 the Discovery Dash was the Manna Kadar shimmer lotion for $14 instead of $29.

I hope we get a good one soon, nothing has caught my eye recently.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, I haven't been on the BB thread in a few weeks and it looks like things haven't been going so smoothly!  May will be my last BB, I've really enjoyed it but to be honest I'm just subbed out.  I canceled IPSY and Sample Society a few months ago so once BB is gone I won't have any more subs.  So for my last box I want some Ruffian polish, some of the BP spray everyone raved about that I STILL haven't ever received, and maybe some BB or CC cream with a high SPF.  Pretty pretty please BB gods :smilehappyyes:


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 29, 2014)

Question: For those of you who opted in for the Kate Spade necklace, did you get some sort of confirmation email from BB?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> That didn't stop them from doing the Kate Spade add-on this month when people haven't even received the water bottle from last month yet!  Or launching ACE right in the middle of their warehouse move...  :unsure2:
> 
> I think they did a Discovery Dash last month, but I remember it only being one item instead of the usual four.  I can't remember what the item was though!


One item sounds right, but I can't remember for the life of me what it was.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 29, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Question: For those of you who opted in for the Kate Spade necklace, did you get some sort of confirmation email from BB?


Nope.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> It has now been 13 days since I placed my order!   :scared:


Thats too long! Hope they are able to send your box soon.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Question: For those of you who opted in for the Kate Spade necklace, did you get some sort of confirmation email from BB?


Not yet.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Question: For those of you who opted in for the Kate Spade necklace, did you get some sort of confirmation email from BB?


Nope.. I even went back and double reserved because I had to switch my billing info.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm worried I ordered the necklace on accident. I clicked the email to see the picture bigger but it took me to the birchbox shop. I dont have money in my account for it anyways.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I'm worried I ordered the necklace on accident. I clicked the email to see the picture bigger but it took me to the birchbox shop. I dont have money in my account for it anyways.


Email them and tell them to take it off. I did that once and they took it off right away. They really shouldn't have that email link auto-order.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 29, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thats too long! Hope they are able to send your box soon.


Thank you! I hate to complain, but now I have to pay tax and my orders are taking forever! Me no like this! Bad BB!!!!


----------



## kierstencliff (Apr 29, 2014)

Kind of annoyed that I haven't gotten ANY add on emails at all. I'm a bit done with birchbox to be quite honest. I keep telling myself that it's _only_ ten dollars which isn't that big of a deal but I don't think that I've used more than one product in each box in the last three months(I'm not expecting to like every single product of every single box but it's been a bit ridiculous lately). Plus, I'm still upset about the shipping problem I had last month and didn't get even the slightest bit of an apology from them. Birchbox is slowly becoming my least favorite sub and I wish that it wasn't but...I'm going to be hopeful for May and maybe they can convince me to keep my subscription!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 29, 2014)

I placed an order on the 18th &amp; I still haven't gotten any updates at all. I emailed and she just said she would look into it, but I haven't heard anything back. I only ordered one thing &amp; it's still in stock, so i doubt it's an inventory issue. I was thinking of getting the in full bloom box but I probably won't now due to all of the shipping issues!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I placed an order on the 18th &amp; I still haven't gotten any updates at all. I emailed and she just said she would look into it, but I haven't heard anything back. I only ordered one thing &amp; it's still in stock, so i doubt it's an inventory issue. I was thinking of getting the in full bloom box but I probably won't now due to all of the shipping issues!


That's really terrible and I've never heard of that happening anywhere else unless there's an inventory/backorder issues, which is understandable. And I feel like the constant responses saying "we'll look in to it" and then not hearing anything for days is kind of insulting, like its supposed to be ok because its birchbox and they're known "for having the best customer service."

Their service lately has left a lot to be desired. Not their customer service reps, because I realize  they can't just make something happen, but the service of Birchbox on the whole lately has gone by the wayside.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 29, 2014)

look guys

BIRCHBOX Angela Heinrich You were randomly chosen as one of the winners of our StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A! Please email [email protected] within 48 hours with your shipping info &amp; subject line "StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A Winner" to redeem your prize! xo 

woot i won something!!! cant wait to try a $99 face treatment so stoked

edit for typos


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats @@Angelalh!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

I ordered a big order on the 23rd that was upgraded to 2-day shipping. I heard nothing and emailed over the weekend about it. They said yesterday they'd look into it, and I'm still in the dark about why it's taking so long, nothing was out of stock. I ordered the Full Bloom box yesterday and I am just assuming I won't get that for two weeks at least, and who knows when I'll get a shipping confirmation. I did however email about the 100 point deduction they made for the promo code "glitch" even though I had offloaded them to gift cards. I figured if people were getting them back for emailing I should too, especially since my accounts were fairly close to reaching 100 points, just a few points off. The wonderful lady sent 100 points to all three accounts, and I used those for my Full Bloom box, so I don't know if my predicaments are a net win for my thoughts on their CS or a net loss. I really would like my big order to ship, I ordered a ton of makeup I wanted for this weekend where I'll be traveling, but it won't be here in time now.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That's really terrible and I've never heard of that happening anywhere else unless there's an inventory/backorder issues, which is understandable. And I feel like the constant responses saying "we'll look in to it" and then not hearing anything for days is kind of insulting, like its supposed to be ok because its birchbox and they're known "for having the best customer service."
> 
> Their service lately has left a lot to be desired. Not their customer service reps, because I realize  they can't just make something happen, but the service of Birchbox on the whole lately has gone by the wayside.



Exactly! I just want to be updated, if the inventory is wrong &amp; it truly is out of order then I wish they would just say that and update their website instead of not saying anything at all. They have just taken too much on at one time, it seems like very poor planning on their part.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 29, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> look guys
> 
> BIRCHBOX Angela Heinrich You were randomly chosen as one of the winners of our StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A! Please email [email protected] within 48 hours with your shipping info &amp; subject line "StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A Winner" to redeem your prize! xo
> 
> ...


Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 29, 2014)

Oye I feel so bad about everyone having so many shipping/ordering issues!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I made an order for my fiance. It had cologne and a soap and a BP spray for me. When it arrived it was empty and my pick 2 was opened. Thing is, the UPS guy handed it to me, so I know it wasn't messed with after delivery. They resent my order and it came pretty quickly. I was happy about that.

Then I received my In Full Bloom box and had issues with the Tocca perfume sediment. It's a gift, so I just felt weird about giving my mom perfume with chunks in it. Not to mention the box itself was completely crushed in shipping. I asked if they could help me with the perfume, and they ended up reshipping an entirely new box. However I got a "order" notification, but still not a shipping notification on it. I'm honestly not too concerned right now, but if I don't get it by Mother's day I might be a little worried. I just hope everyone that has been waiting gets theirs soon!

I feel like BB has been having a lot of issues, but they've really tried to make up for them, at least with me. The whole "point fiasco" was handled well by them and they returned my points on all 3 accounts. They have re-shipped two orders in a row without batting an eyelash. I do think they have great customer service, I just think certain CS reps are better than others, and unfortunately they're not informed of issues that arise the way they should be. Transitions are always rocky, so I hope that once the warehouse stuff gets settled, they will be back into the swing of things.


----------



## flynt (Apr 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Email them and tell them to take it off. I did that once and they took it off right away. They really shouldn't have that email link auto-order.


The necklace wasn't auto order from the email link for me this month.  After I clicked on the email I had to confirm that I wanted to order the necklace.  Not sure if it was the same for others.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 30, 2014)

flynt said:


> The necklace wasn't auto order from the email link for me this month. After I clicked on the email I had to confirm that I wanted to order the necklace. Not sure if it was the same for others.


That's how it was for me as well...


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 30, 2014)

I know this is crazy but I want more perfume samples! Come on bb! I'm looking into buying some soon and I wanna smell em all!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 30, 2014)

LizGeary said:


> I know this is crazy but I want more perfume samples! Come on bb! I'm looking into buying some soon and I wanna smell em all!!


I used to think I could never wear perfume because every one I tried gave me a headache. I've since discovered a few that I love, namely Pacifica and Rainbow Honey, but I've never liked one Birchbox has sent. Maybe I've been getting the bad ones but every one has been old lady smelling.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> look guys
> 
> BIRCHBOX Angela Heinrich You were randomly chosen as one of the winners of our StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A! Please email [email protected] within 48 hours with your shipping info &amp; subject line "StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A Winner" to redeem your prize! xo
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I ordered a big order on the 23rd that was upgraded to 2-day shipping. I heard nothing and emailed over the weekend about it. They said yesterday they'd look into it, and I'm still in the dark about why it's taking so long, nothing was out of stock. I ordered the Full Bloom box yesterday and I am just assuming I won't get that for two weeks at least, and who knows when I'll get a shipping confirmation. I did however email about the 100 point deduction they made for the promo code "glitch" even though I had offloaded them to gift cards. I figured if people were getting them back for emailing I should too, especially since my accounts were fairly close to reaching 100 points, just a few points off. The wonderful lady sent 100 points to all three accounts, and I used those for my Full Bloom box, so I don't know if my predicaments are a net win for my thoughts on their CS or a net loss. I really would like my big order to ship, I ordered a ton of makeup I wanted for this weekend where I'll be traveling, but it won't be here in time now.


Sorry to hear that. I ordered  3 of the Full bloom boxes and no shipping yet. I just home my Mom and Mils get there by mothers day.


----------



## Sashatiara (Apr 30, 2014)

I ordered the Full Bloom box on Friday and it also hasn't shipped even though my order confirmation states that full size orders ship in two business days. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thank you! I hate to complain, but now I have to pay tax and my orders are taking forever! Me no like this! Bad BB!!!!


Ladies, I sent another e-mail about my order not shipping within the last two weeks (ordered on 4/16) and explained that three packages sent via standard post from Korea had arrived in that time period and this was the response I received.

_Thank you for following up and I am so sorry for all this trouble._

_I completely understand your disappointment agree that this is an unacceptable experience, and will be passing along this feedback to our Warehouse to ensure it is prevented in the future._

_While this does not make up for this extreme delay, I have refunded you in full for this order. Please allow 3-5 business days for this refund to be reflected on your statement. Your gift card has been refunded in the form of store credit within your account, which is available immediately._

_Please know that what you have experience is far from the standard of service we wish to provide, and we sincerely appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter._

_Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help._
_Very Best,_

_Jenna_

This is much more like the Birchbox that I have come to love!  Now, please send me my free pretties!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

It looks like they're making some progress, I got a shipping email for my In Full Bloom box today, but lets see how long it takes for it to actually move. Also @@puppymomofthree that's great that they took care of you! You were waiting for way. too. long.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It looks like they're making some progress, I got a shipping email for my In Full Bloom box today, but lets see how long it takes for it to actually move. Also @@puppymomofthree that's great that they took care of you! You were waiting for way. too. long.


Thanks!  I hate complaining, but it was getting a bit silly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thanks!  I hate complaining, but it was getting a bit silly.


I know what you mean, but its necessary. I'd recommend that anyone else who is still waiting complain too. If that's what it takes to get their warehouse to get it together, so be it.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 30, 2014)

Sashatiara said:


> I ordered the Full Bloom box on Friday and it also hasn't shipped even though my order confirmation states that full size orders ship in two business days. &lt;_&lt;


I order two Full Bloom boxes on Friday and one of them shipped Friday. No word on the other one. It seems completely random which orders are fulfilled.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 30, 2014)

My order finally shipped-ish. ONE item out of five.

I guess it's a start!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

LindaD said:


> I order two Full Bloom boxes on Friday and one of them shipped Friday. No word on the other one. It seems completely random which orders are fulfilled.


Yeah I realized it was random after I saw my friend who ordered after me got her order before me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

I first looked at my tracking # this morning while half asleep in bed, so I just went back to it to get a good look at it and realized it says "April 23, Electronic Shipping Info Received" so I guess it was prepared for shipment (to some extent) like the day I ordered it and for whatever reason has just been sitting around?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ladies, I sent another e-mail about my order not shipping within the last two weeks (ordered on 4/16) and explained that three packages sent via standard post from Korea had arrived in that time period and this was the response I received.
> 
> _Thank you for following up and I am so sorry for all this trouble._
> 
> ...


Thats great! so glad they were able to help.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It looks like they're making some progress, I got a shipping email for my In Full Bloom box today, but lets see how long it takes for it to actually move. Also @@puppymomofthree that's great that they took care of you! You were waiting for way. too. long.


Wow finally! that gives me hope.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ladies, I sent another e-mail about my order not shipping within the last two weeks (ordered on 4/16) and explained that three packages sent via standard post from Korea had arrived in that time period and this was the response I received.
> 
> _Thank you for following up and I am so sorry for all this trouble._
> 
> ...




Is your order cancelled? Or are they still going to send if out?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Is your order cancelled? Or are they still going to send if out?


Now I am confused...not sure.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Now I am confused...not sure.


I wonder too, because my rep offered multiple times to cancel my order for me.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Now I am confused...not sure.


OK--they are shipping out the order!  Also, it was a little strange--I used 300 points and adding up the points I was refunded plus the points I earned with the purchase, I received 282 points back.  But, I am not going to quibble over bad math.  Just bring me my Caldrea and Caudaile!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 30, 2014)

I just had to send another email regarding my 11-day-old order. I received two of my five items the other day and when I emailed asking about the rest, I was slightly put off by the response I received. The rep said she referenced the tracking number and it showed it was delivered. I had to explain that only a portion was delivered and sent pics of the small box (no way the entire order was going in that little thing), tracking number, and the receipt showing only two items were shipped. Goodness gracious, BB! Please don't insinuate I'm lying to you. I just want my thiiiiiings.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy crap.

So let me get this straight... for now if you refer someone you get 100 points, and for a limited time 50 points? And if you refer two people you get two boxes? I wonder if they are just two extra boxes for that month or next month won't be charged? And the jet blue thing sounds amazing, but I like in Milwaukee and Jet Blue doesn't fly out of here at all 

EDIT: I'm reading the rules and missed something. You still get the regular 50 points for each referral.

100 people who refer (1) person win the 100 points

50 people who refer (2) people win the two boxes

1 person who refers (3) people win the jetblue

They should have specified that in the email, instead of making it look like if you refer three people that you get the tickets. Instead of going to read the rules to see it. We should complain.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

All of these promos keep making me anxious. Like, they have enough on their plate as it is.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

Whaat Jetblue promotion?  I'll re-refer real people if I get two tickets to places for real.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

Ah- a quick google search yields this: http://www.jetblue.com/flying-on-jetblue/mint/

Looks like jetblue's partnering with BB to get nice amenities in their flights.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 30, 2014)

Guys- go read my edit on my post. It clarifies a lot, and now I'm angry again at Birchbox.


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 30, 2014)

That e-mail was confusing to me. The bottom part makes it kind of sound like its a contest. For every friend you refer, you get entered into a drawing to win the prizes they listed above? Or is it a contest for different prizes they didn't specifically mention and everybody gets the extra points, extra boxes, or jetblue thing if they refer the appropriate amount of people?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

@@katiecoll wow. i totally had a sneaking suspicion that it was a "giveaway" even though they didn't make that clear at all.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Guys- go read my edit on my post. It clarifies a lot, and now I'm angry again at Birchbox.


I agree, that's a super misleading email.  Way to be misleading, Birchbox.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 30, 2014)

You're right. It says nothing on the email that specifically says those are prizes. It was worded/laid out weird to make it look at a casual glance like that is what you get for referring that many people.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got my box shipping email!!!  fyi- I ordered the KS necklace


----------



## casey anne (Apr 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just got my box shipping email!!!  fyi- I ordered the KS necklace


It's not even May yet!!??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2014)

casey anne said:


> It's not even May yet!!??


Yeah that's odd, my clicky truck still says april.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just got my box shipping email!!!  fyi- I ordered the KS necklace


Have you been charged for your box yet? So confused!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 30, 2014)

They sent out an email yesterday about extra points if you gift a subscription for Mother's Day.

Of course I placed the order on MONDAY, so I missed it.  Since I didn't use any other codes (I couldn't find any that would work, lol) I sent them an email to see if they would give me the points anyway.  They just got back to me and applied the points!  Yay Birchbox!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 30, 2014)

On a happy note, I'd love all of these new mugs!! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/french-bull-tall-mug


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

casey anne said:


> It's not even May yet!!??





kawaiimeows said:


> Yeah that's odd, my clicky truck still says april.





elizabethrose said:


> Have you been charged for your box yet? So confused!


Ok wth, they sent me an April box.  I resubscribed by clicking their own FB post when they posted about the necklace add-on for May (sub'd 4/23).  My email confirmation even says that I was ordering a May box.  I just sent them an email because I only wanted to get May and then unsubscribe again.

But, the good news is I got a nice box and it actually says it was delivered today!  Well hello CR liner 

eta: found the post


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 30, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> They sent out an email yesterday about extra points if you gift a subscription for Mother's Day.
> 
> Of course I placed the order on MONDAY, so I missed it.  Since I didn't use any other codes (I couldn't find any that would work, lol) I sent them an email to see if they would give me the points anyway.  They just got back to me and applied the points!  Yay Birchbox!


Yeah, they are good at giving the promo code if it is recent. I missed the promo code and I checked out the FAQ page and it mentions that within 3 or so days of the promo code they will add the points.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

And now I just got a confirmation email for the necklace.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And now I just got a confirmation email for the necklace.


Samesies.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And now I just got a confirmation email for the necklace.





elizabethrose said:


> Samesies.


Me threeeeee! Yay!


----------



## Rachel85 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am going through Birchbox withdrawal. I need something. Box pages to load...clicky truck....my LE box to ship. Come Birchbox give me something. Anything.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 30, 2014)

Yesterday, my BB rep sent me a direct link to the Kate Spade necklace. I click it and get a 404 error page; also get the same error page when copying the short URL from BB Facebook posting above. Does this mean the necklace is no longer available or have I reserved it already? I recall clicking the link last week to take a looksie at the necklace but I didn't confirm anything. Halp!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, the necklace totally looks engraveable!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 30, 2014)

I would totally make a bb purchase if they would stock the sample packs?!?


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 30, 2014)

Rachel85 said:


> I am going through Birchbox withdrawal. I need something. Box pages to load...clicky truck....my LE box to ship. Come Birchbox give me something. Anything.


This!!! I have been refreshing and refreshing in anticipation of box pages loading... what the heck is going on BB?? lol


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2014)

I got confirmation for my Kate Spade necklace yay!


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2014)

LizGeary said:


> I know this is crazy but I want more perfume samples! Come on bb! I'm looking into buying some soon and I wanna smell em all!!


i know right? i'm looking at sephora for perfumes since they have a 3x point promotion going on. i want nest, prada candy l'eau, dior blooming bouquet and i just ordered the sephora bottled sampler for her.


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

So a teeny bit OT, but my fiance got his Birchbox Man today (I'm always so jealous that they get their boxes so early in the month!) and he got SEVEN items! Both our boxes are on the same account and he lets me keep all the points so I was pretty happy about getting 70 points from his box alone!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So a teeny bit OT, but my fiance got his Birchbox Man today (I'm always so jealous that they get their boxes so early in the month!) and he got SEVEN items! Both our boxes are on the same account and he lets me keep all the points so I was pretty happy about getting 70 points from his box alone!


That's awesome!

I keep thinking about signing my boyfriend up, but can't decide if he'd like it. He does get really excited when I get samples for him but..he also has hardly any hair &amp; I feel like that would make a lot of the items useless for him. Maybe I'll have him try it for a month &amp; see how it goes! At least I'd get points out of it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I keep thinking about signing my boyfriend up, but can't decide if he'd like it. He does get really excited when I get samples for him but..he also has hardly any hair &amp; I feel like that would make a lot of the items useless for him. Maybe I'll have him try it for a month &amp; see how it goes! At least I'd get points out of it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha that was my thoughts when I signed him up! He didn't think he'd like BB Man but this is his second box and he's loved both! He got a really nice water bottle last month and this time he got a fancy wood tie bar. He loves getting all dressed up so he was really happy about that. So far they seem to really focus on the answers to his quiz, and there are WAY less variations for the men's boxes, which I think can be a good thing. I'm sure your boyfriend would probably get hair stuff, since guys tend to have less things to choose from in regards to grooming products, but my fiance gets a lot of shaving stuff and lifestyle items. He's got a pretty fancy handlebar mustache so he's always excited for shaving creams!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

I think I'm going to call them today about my order... I'm not getting anywhere with e-mails &amp; I'm getting pretty irritated that it's been 10 business days now since I placed the order.

They kept reassuring me that my order would ship 'shortly' and gave me a tracking number that printed on 4/21. Then today I got a shipping confirmation for only one of the items in my order, and it's not that tracking number. Aaaaand everything I ordered is still showing in stock.


----------



## KayEss (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So a teeny bit OT, but my fiance got his Birchbox Man today (I'm always so jealous that they get their boxes so early in the month!) and he got SEVEN items! Both our boxes are on the same account and he lets me keep all the points so I was pretty happy about getting 70 points from his box alone!


Ditto on the BB Man/seven items thing, and his also arrived today. I was happy about the points too! He also got a tie bar, but I think we were both kinda meh about it. I don't really think he wears ties all that often even though he gets pretty dressed up regularly. The playing cards were cute but I can't think of the last time I used a deck of cards...maybe now is the time? He got a scrub last month and this month, but it's true that men just don't have as many grooming products to choose from so I forgive them. It remains to be seen if I will be keeping the sub since we're only on month #2 (ditto again), but the points are sure nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I keep thinking about signing my boyfriend up, but can't decide if he'd like it. He does get really excited when I get samples for him but..he also has hardly any hair &amp; I feel like that would make a lot of the items useless for him. Maybe I'll have him try it for a month &amp; see how it goes! At least I'd get points out of it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can just say he is bald! I think that would eliminate/severely limit the number of hair items your boyfriend gets. Mine got hair clay in last month's BB Man. He doesn't use hair stylers, so I made him bald, and this month's box didn't have any hair products in it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

kayess said:


> You can just say he is bald! I think that would eliminate/severely limit the number of hair items your boyfriend gets. We got hair clay in his box last time. He doesn't use hair stylers, so I made him bald, and this month's box didn't have any hair products in it.


Ohhh excellent! That's good to know. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Definitely think I'll sign him up for next month. I get sooo many packages &amp; I think he'd probably be pretty pumped to get his own, at least once a month haha


----------



## sbeam26 (May 1, 2014)

Excited for spoilers to start soon!


----------



## ashleylind (May 1, 2014)

kayess said:


> Ditto on the BB Man/seven items thing, and his also arrived today. I was happy about the points too! He also got a tie bar, but I think we were both kinda meh about it. I don't really think he wears ties all that often even though he gets pretty dressed up regularly. The playing cards were cute but I can't think of the last time I used a deck of cards...maybe now is the time? He got a scrub last month and this month, but it's true that men just don't have as many grooming products to choose from so I forgive them. It remains to be seen if I will be keeping the sub since we're only on month #2 (ditto again), but the points are sure nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We got the same BB Man box everyone is talking about. It was his first box, and he was very pleased with it.


----------



## disconik (May 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That's really terrible and I've never heard of that happening anywhere else unless there's an inventory/backorder issues, which is understandable. And I feel like the constant responses saying "we'll look in to it" and then not hearing anything for days is kind of insulting, like its supposed to be ok because its birchbox and they're known "for having the best customer service."
> 
> Their service lately has left a lot to be desired. Not their customer service reps, because I realize  they can't just make something happen, but the service of Birchbox on the whole lately has gone by the wayside.


I placed a full size product order over the weekend and yesterday hadn't heard a thing so I emailed them and got the standard "we have warehouse issues, blah, blah, blah..." I told them that they should have done some sort of bulletin to members or at least have something on their page stating that it could take a minimum of a week for everything to ship out.  My rep said that it "should be ready to ship in a few days" but couldn't tell me anything beyond that.  They gave me 100 points, but, really, I just want my products!  I'm two days away from being out of my yes to grapefruit wipes!  lol



Angelalh said:


> look guys
> 
> BIRCHBOX Angela Heinrich You were randomly chosen as one of the winners of our StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A! Please email [email protected] within 48 hours with your shipping info &amp; subject line "StriVectin Facebook Q&amp;A Winner" to redeem your prize! xo
> 
> ...



Yay!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2014)

So did anyone else order a new sub on the 23rd?  Seems like a lot of us reserved the necklace that day but not sure about subs.  They wrote back to me that they decided to send me an April box since they had extra ones laying around.....I find this funny(not funny) since I've been reading this thread with everyone's shipping issues that they managed to get an April box out to me so quickly.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I think it's shady that I used their 'subscribe and add-on to May' link AND my cart/order confirmation say May and then they just decided to send me (and charge me for) April.


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

Oh, wow. My response would have been something like "I specifically DID NOT subscribe for April. My order page and confirmation email both indicate my subscription will not begin until May. I do not want an April box unless you are sending it free of charge. I will be returning that box when it arrives. Please either refund that transaction or do not charge me for May." Yes, cranky cranky about this sort of thing over here.

ETA: As far as getting a box when they had run out of April boxes for other people, my guess is that you're probably getting a welcome box that the existing subscribers couldn't get due to duplicate items.


----------



## easybreezy (May 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So did anyone else order a new sub on the 23rd?  Seems like a lot of us reserved the necklace that day but not sure about subs.  They wrote back to me that they decided to send me an April box since they had extra ones laying around.....I find this funny(not funny) since I've been reading this thread with everyone's shipping issues that they managed to get an April box out to me so quickly.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I think it's shady that I used their 'subscribe and add-on to May' link AND my cart/order confirmation say May and then they just decided to send me (and charge me for) April.


Someone else mentioned the same thing a few posts above.  I would be irritated!  Who cares if they had extra April boxes "laying around" if you specifically signed up for a May box.  I guess they assume most people won't care... Just like I guess they assume most people won't care that their full size orders aren't fulfilled until a couple weeks later (if then).  Ay, I think I need to step back from Birchbox.  Between delayed boxes, delayed orders, products going out of stock after ordering, etc these past couple of months have been a huge hassle.  After running all of these promos to get new subscribers, if I had just signed up I would be left with the impression that BB is super sketchy.  What a shame...I really do like BB and (before these last few months) would much rather order from them than Ulta or Sephora.  I kind of feel bad for Katia having to deal with all of these messes while she is pregnant.


----------



## lochnessie (May 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So did anyone else order a new sub on the 23rd?  Seems like a lot of us reserved the necklace that day but not sure about subs.  They wrote back to me that they decided to send me an April box since they had extra ones laying around.....I find this funny(not funny) since I've been reading this thread with everyone's shipping issues that they managed to get an April box out to me so quickly.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I think it's shady that I used their 'subscribe and add-on to May' link AND my cart/order confirmation say May and then they just decided to send me (and charge me for) April.


I subscribed for the first time ever (dropped ipsy and decided to try it!) on the 21st, and an April box showed up yesterday for me, too. My order confirmation said: 

*Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription*

*Shipping:* May 01, 2014
so I thought I'd be getting my first box in May as well. Being new, though, I just assumed that getting an April box was a normal new-to-Birchbox thing? I just got billed for May today.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 1, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> I subscribed for the first time ever (dropped ipsy and decided to try it!) on the 21st, and an April box showed up yesterday for me, too. My order confirmation said:
> 
> *Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription*
> 
> ...


You ordered in April 21st? If so then you ordered the April box and should have gotten charged right away when you placed the order. The charge on May 01st is going towards your May box.

Just check your bank account. You should have been charged on the 21st for the April box and then now again May for the May box


----------



## lochnessie (May 1, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> You ordered in April 21st? If so then you ordered the April box and should have gotten charged right away when you placed the order. The charge on May 01st is going towards your May box.
> 
> Just check your bank account. You should have been charged on the 21st for the April box and then now again May for the May box


Okay, so that is normal, then? I'm confused with my transition from the world of ipsy. Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 1, 2014)

I am beginning to think they are doing their box content pages differently or something since they are not up yet using the regular links... if so, that will suck, because that's part of the fun of BB, getting to see all the boxes ahead of time and dream about which one you might get... Sigh...


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> I subscribed for the first time ever (dropped ipsy and decided to try it!) on the 21st, and an April box showed up yesterday for me, too. My order confirmation said:
> 
> *Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription*
> 
> ...


Mine said "Shipping May 3rd" and the rep's email to me said that even though it says that, it doesn't say which month's box was shipping by then..lol wtf!

Anyway, I sent a very stern reply back with screenshots and basically what @@meaganola said above and I got a reply back in a matter of minutes that my April box was refunded "as a one time courtesy" and to enjoy the box on them (my box- https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb2) I was a BB subscriber for like a 1.5 years until March so it's not just you.  I've never heard of anyone signing up that late in the month and getting the current month's box.  It's fine if they want to do that but they should have an opt-in/opt-out check box like popsugar so that people know what they are buying.


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

Sort of OT..  but I just sent myself some $10 gift cards...  how long does it take for my other account to get it?

Is it an email? or I log in and its there?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## Dawn Horton (May 1, 2014)

Here is the url for box 1 for May:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb1



ScoutSays said:


> I am beginning to think they are doing their box content pages differently or something since they are not up yet using the regular links... if so, that will suck, because that's part of the fun of BB, getting to see all the boxes ahead of time and dream about which one you might get... Sigh...


----------



## ScoutSays (May 1, 2014)

Dawn Horton said:


> Here is the url for box 1 for May:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb1


WHAT!!?? They changed the URL... they put May 2015 instead of May 2014!! thank you thank you thank you for posting this!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dawn Horton (May 1, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> WHAT!!?? They changed the URL... they put May 2015 instead of May 2014!! thank you thank you thank you for posting this!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup, they did that once last year too!  Now I know what I'm going to be doing for the next hour or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

Oooh I already see so many products I want.  Give me the new Marcelle stuff, the candle, and H&amp;S tea, Birchbox!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

Double post


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

I really want to try that Marcelle BB cream. The container is so pretty! LOL

Lots of stuff I see that I like so far! It's going to be a good month!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I really want to try that Marcelle BB cream. The container is so pretty! LOL
> 
> Lots of stuff I see that I like so far! It's going to be a good month!


It's my favorite BB cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  granted, it's a little too dark in the winter, but in the summer it's PERFECT.  And it has golden sparkles (not too much) that just luminize and ugh.  I love it.  I have an essentially brand new tube, bought it right before the eternal winter of Chicago hit.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

Jaly said:


> Sort of OT..  but I just sent myself some $10 gift cards...  how long does it take for my other account to get it?
> 
> Is it an email? or I log in and its there?
> 
> Thanks for any information!


It will come through as an e-mail! It will say 'Your Birchbox gift from ____.'

Mine usually go through pretty quickly, but I have had them take a few hours on a rare occasion.


----------



## Angelalh (May 1, 2014)

ughhh looks like no escape from sunscreen and shampoo this month

2 things i hate getting

i dont go out in the sun much, and when i do i will not use a $30 sunscreen! haha

and i oooonly use miss jessies products now... thank you birchbox for introducing us &gt;p


----------



## KatieKat (May 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've gotten every single Coola thing they've ever sent the first month they've had them so I'm guessing that one is coming my way this month.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

At least it's something different from Coola! Since it's after sun lotion I wouldn't mind getting it. Although, with their track record on sample sizes, maybe not!


----------



## onelilspark (May 1, 2014)

I hope I do get the sunscreen stuff...though I don't see anything this month that I'm really excited about.  

I want the sunscreen mostly because when you live in Florida you go through a lot!  I always put it on my face, but if we sit outside at lunch, I've gotten burnt before...I want something I can keep with me for those times!


----------



## celiajuno (May 1, 2014)

So far May is not looking good to me. I don't want anymore shampoo/conditioner, I have received it 4 months in a row. I really want some perfume and tea but Birchbox doesn't like to send me those things.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 1, 2014)

Sigh. We are now in Coola and Super Goop season. I prefer to get my sunscreen in Dr Jarts BB cream instead, I hoard any and all Dr Jart samples, always need at least one in my purse. Off to look at boxes and dream.


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

Looks like there's pretty much no way I won't get something I hate this month; I don't want shampoo &amp; conditioner, shaving cream, body wash, sunscreen, breath mints, or nail art pens....But hopefully I get at least one of the awesome things! If they're deluxe samples and not foil packets I'd like some of the Smashbox primer (I already know I like it, can always use more), would love more of the PC BHA (I traded for it last month, so I could get it again!), would like to try a new Miss Jessie's product, and a non-black CR eyeliner would be good (traded for the black one last month and really like the quality!). So there are some good things. But there are also a lot of bad ones...oh well, at least getting "bad" products gives us something to trade for the things we do want, because I'm sure some people would love to get the things I'd hate!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 1, 2014)

Meh. I am not super excited so far... I really don't need anymore shampoo... I still have so much to try out! LOL I can always use sunscreen so that's not a problem... wouldn't mind trying out the following:

Smashbox primer

Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (but I really don't need another eyeliner lol especially if it's black!!)

Marcelle - any of it

ElevenSkin - any of it

Jouer - any of it

Sumbody - any of it

I don't want foot wipes or breath crystals lol


----------



## KaitC13 (May 1, 2014)

What the heck is going on with BB?  I have been reading on all the issues you ladies have been having.  Crazy. Did they say why they were chaining warehouses?

As someone mentioned above: Coola and Supergoop season has started.  I am totally not impressed with Coola.  I remember the face sunscreen we got last year.  My 7 year old niece wanted to have it put on her face since she wanted to be like her aunt.  I asked her if she was sure and she begged to have some put on.  I started to put it on her face and she was like "Eww this smells bad. I don't like it, I change my mind! Take it off!" 

I do have the spray on super goop ( I just can't with that name…I keep thinking of Goopy Paltrow)in my basket.  So I am willing to try that.


----------



## Angelalh (May 1, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Looks like there's pretty much no way I won't get something I hate this month; I don't want shampoo &amp; conditioner, shaving cream, body wash, sunscreen, breath mints, or nail art pens....But hopefully I get at least one of the awesome things! If they're deluxe samples and not foil packets I'd like some of the Smashbox primer (I already know I like it, can always use more), would love more of the PC BHA (I traded for it last month, so I could get it again!), would like to try a new Miss Jessie's product, and a non-black CR eyeliner would be good (traded for the black one last month and really like the quality!). So there are some good things. But there are also a lot of bad ones...oh well, at least getting "bad" products gives us something to trade for the things we do want, because I'm sure some people would love to get the things I'd hate!


have you gotten a sample packet of the muti cultural curls from the miss jessies website??

ive used pillow soft, jelly soft, quick curls, and transitioners magic all are awesome but omg the multicultrial is AMAZING


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> have you gotten a sample packet of the muti cultural curls from the miss jessies website??
> 
> ive used pillow soft, jelly soft, quick curls, and transitioners magic all are awesome but omg the multicultrial is AMAZING


Yep just got it yesterday! I haven't used it yet because I haven't washed my hair, but I'm excited now!


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 1, 2014)

I see the Coola After-Sun Lotion and the Smashbox Primer!

I can't wait to try out the after-sun lotion. I'm out in the sun all day since I work on a farm so it will be good to try out. Might even give it to my mom cause she is in the sun a lot longer. I also need a primer.


----------



## mama2358 (May 1, 2014)

Remind me not to go on Birchbox's FB page this month. This is going to be one of those where people go on complaining about getting 3 lotions and a tea bag kind of months. I do see some stuff I would like to try, however, if I get box 28, I will be so pissed. That is THE WORST.


----------



## natashaia (May 1, 2014)

i am excited for may! i am still confused as to how to use the new website on my computer and phone. i liked it when i clicked on a thread and it would take me to the last unread post. it doesn't do that for me now


----------



## mama2358 (May 1, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i am excited for may! i am still confused as to how to use the new website on my computer and phone. i liked it when i clicked on a thread and it would take me to the last unread post. it doesn't do that for me now


If you click that red dot before it, it will take you to the last read post.


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

So, I called BB about my other account that had 100 BB points taken away.  The CS gave it back.  From that account I gifted myself 2 $10 gift card...  and i got the In Full Bloom box w/ the 20% off code.  I was going to wait when things calmed down at BB to order them, but the CS did a quick check and only 180 LE in full bloom box are in stock..  so i just went ahead and ordered it any way.  Hopefully it'd get to me without a glitch.  $26.40 for that box I'm pretty happy!!!
 
 
Item Sku Qty Subtotal Limited Edition: In Full Bloom LTEBLOOM-FZ 1 $58.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $68.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$21.60 Gift Card (BB4TC38X0SMGMXU6) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB4STV7I9BOI3CGL) -$10.00 Grand Total $26.40
On the new site:  on the content I follow page, to the right of the thread is this black button with a down arrow.  When I click on it a little thing opened up and it'd list 3 posts, the first post posted on that thread, the first unread post and the last unread post.   at the bottom it'd also tell you how many unread post there are, you can click 'view the last unread' or 'mark as read'.

What I find useful is when there are 2 unread post, i don't have to open a new window or click on it to read it.  I Just read it from the new opened up pane and then mark them all as read.

If there are more than 2 then I open in new tab to read.

Hope this help!


----------



## chaostheory (May 1, 2014)

Jaly said:


> On the new site:  on the content I follow page, to the right of the thread is this black button with a down arrow.  When I click on it a little thing opened up and it'd list 3 posts, the first post posted on that thread, the first unread post and the last unread post.   at the bottom it'd also tell you how many unread post there are, you can click 'view the last unread' or 'mark as read'.
> 
> What I find useful is when there are 2 unread post, i don't have to open a new window or click on it to read it.  I Just read it from the new opened up pane and then mark them all as read.
> 
> ...


can you do a screenshot? I'm not seeing the same thing


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

Jaly said:


> So, I called BB about my other account that had 100 BB points taken away.  The CS gave it back.  From that account I gifted myself 2 $10 gift card...  and i got the In Full Bloom box w/ the 20% off code.  I was going to wait when things calmed down at BB to order them, but the CS did a quick check and only 180 LE in full bloom box are in stock..  so i just went ahead and ordered it any way.  Hopefully it'd get to me without a glitch.  $26.40 for that box I'm pretty happy!!!
> 
> 
> Item Sku Qty Subtotal Limited Edition: In Full Bloom LTEBLOOM-FZ 1 $58.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $68.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$21.60 Gift Card (BB4TC38X0SMGMXU6) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB4STV7I9BOI3CGL) -$10.00 Grand Total $26.40
> ...





chaosintoart said:


> can you do a screenshot? I'm not seeing the same thing


Oh em gee.  This is gonna save me so much time.  It's to the right of the post count.  This is beautiful.  Thanks for the tip @@Jaly!


----------



## disconik (May 1, 2014)

Y'all, I swear - if I get that Gilchrist and Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion - I'm quitting birchbox.  lol  I crapped on the shampoo and conditioner in my reviews 2 months ago, and last month they sent me the G&amp;S spa therapy body wash- upon which I also crapped in my review.  If they send me the lotion, I will take it as a sign that they don't want my money anymore.

And I'll take all of your foot wipes!  I love those things when I go camping!


----------



## ashleylind (May 1, 2014)

I really want the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint. That's been on my wish list for awhile now.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 1, 2014)

I placed an order on Saturday and still no shipping notice. I just FBd them and within minutes I got an email notification that I had 100 points. The inbox response was ''blame the warehouse". After a code and point I had only paid $8 for my purchase so now it's free.

On the coola note, I seem to never dodge that bullet and now hubby can't. His BBM Had the after sun lotion and it's a tad bigger than the stuff we get. After sun lotion is 15ml and the regular coolas are 5ml.

Sorry idk why it's so short and wide lol


----------



## emilylithium (May 1, 2014)

i kind of want box 2 out of everything i've seen so far. i will use everything in it!


----------



## katyrn (May 1, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> I placed an order on Saturday and still no shipping notice. I just FBd them and within minutes I got an email notification that I had 100 points. The inbox response was ''blame the warehouse". After a code and point I had only paid $8 for my purchase so now it's free.
> 
> On the coola note, I seem to never dodge that bullet and now hubby can't. His BBM Had the after sun lotion and it's a tad bigger than the stuff we get. After sun lotion is 15ml and the regular coolas are 5ml.
> 
> Sorry idk why it's so short and wide lol


I placed two orders on Saturday. One has been shipped and already arrived, the other I have yet to hear anything about. The order I haven't received shipping info on is for my highly anticipated Limited Edition box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

I'd love some Miss Jessie's. If I don't get it, I'll probably end up buying it eventually. I'm always looking for a good curly hair product.

I'll already have two Caldrea body washes with my two April Glossyboxes. I'm interested in the Marcelle BB cream, Paula's Choice liquid exfoliant, Coola after sun lotion, and honestly wouldn't mind the Beauty Protector or Kerastase shampoo/conditioner if they're not like little packets. I just really don't want the tea or the nail art pens. I don't really drink tea and I'm already getting the Julep creativity kit.

When does the box we're getting usually show up in our account?


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> can you do a screenshot? I'm not seeing the same thing


----------



## katiecoll (May 1, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Remind me not to go on Birchbox's FB page this month. This is going to be one of those where people go on complaining about getting 3 lotions and a tea bag kind of months. I do see some stuff I would like to try, however, if I get box 28, I will be so pissed. That is THE WORST.


Yikes. That is a punishment box.
I placed an order for the in full bloom box on Saturday. No word yet. Just called for the second time after never hearing back from my first call, and she said hopefully shipped out in the next few days. And gave me 100 points. Nice, but I want my box before Mother's Day!


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

I can't seem to upload any picture to do screen shot or even from my phone, it kept on telling me my file is too large...  =_=


----------



## melcore (May 1, 2014)

disconik said:


> Y'all, I swear - if I get that Gilchrist and Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion - I'm quitting birchbox. lol I crapped on the shampoo and conditioner in my reviews 2 months ago, and last month they sent me the G&amp;S spa therapy body wash- upon which I also crapped in my review. If they send me the lotion, I will take it as a sign that they don't want my money anymore.
> 
> And I'll take all of your foot wipes! I love those things when I go camping!


Seriously! I received TWO of the damn G&amp;S lotions in my boxes 2 months ago and they smell awful! And of course last month I received THREE of the body washes. UGH!


----------



## LinaMingo (May 1, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I placed two orders on Saturday. One has been shipped and already arrived, the other I have yet to hear anything about. The order I haven't received shipping info on is for my highly anticipated Limited Edition box.


I wonder if it's all the LE boxes that are delayed. I ordered the feed box and every time I read about a delayed box it's a full bloom.


----------



## mama2358 (May 1, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> I wonder if it's all the LE boxes that are delayed. I ordered the feed box and every time I read about a delayed box it's a full bloom.


My In Bloom box hasn't shipped, but neither has my separate order of the balms Nude Tude palette. Personally, I think they are having more trouble with having pick twos to send. My last order the pick two shipped separately and that can't be cheap.


----------



## Sashatiara (May 1, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> My In Bloom box hasn't shipped, but neither has my separate order of the balms Nude Tude palette. Personally, I think they are having more trouble with having pick twos to send. My last order the pick two shipped separately and that can't be cheap.


I ordered the Full Bloom box on Friday and was able to cancel since they could not estimate a ship date. I also ordered the Yes to Grapefruit CC cream on Sunday and was told it was ready to ship the next day but I haven't received tracking. I was told I couldn't cancel that order because it's shipping 'soon'.


----------



## mama2358 (May 1, 2014)

Sashatiara said:


> I ordered the Full Bloom box on Friday and was able to cancel since they could not estimate a ship date. I also ordered the Yes to Grapefruit CC cream on Sunday and was told it was ready to ship the next day but I haven't received tracking. I was told I couldn't cancel that order because it's shipping 'soon'.


They told me both my orders would ship in the next couple days. That was Tuesday. I haven't decided whether to message them tomorrow or Monday if I don't get a shipping notice.


----------



## katyrn (May 1, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> My In Bloom box hasn't shipped, but neither has my separate order of the balms Nude Tude palette. Personally, I think they are having more trouble with having pick twos to send. My last order the pick two shipped separately and that can't be cheap.


Hmm. I don't know. The order that I placed on Saturday that has already arrived had a pick two with it... so I'm thinking that it's the Full Bloom box that's causing the delay IMO.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 1, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Remind me not to go on Birchbox's FB page this month. This is going to be one of those where people go on complaining about getting 3 lotions and a tea bag kind of months. I do see some stuff I would like to try, however, if I get box 28, I will be so pissed. That is THE WORST.


I had to peek. I too would be very pissed if I got this box. The only decent item is the lotion. I already received that over a year ago so --phew-- no box 28 for me.


----------



## mama2358 (May 1, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Hmm. I don't know. The order that I placed on Saturday that has already arrived had a pick two with it... so I'm thinking that it's the Full Bloom box that's causing the delay IMO.


I think it's probably a mixture of all of the above, plus the warehouse move causing them to be so backed up. Luckily the stuff I ordered is just for myself, I would be super mad if I was counting on an order for Mother's Day, like a lot of people are.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Remind me not to go on Birchbox's FB page this month. This is going to be one of those where people go on complaining about getting 3 lotions and a tea bag kind of months. I do see some stuff I would like to try, however, if I get box 28, I will be so pissed. That is THE WORST.


If there's one more item in there (like the rumored ruffian nail polish), than it really wouldn't be that bad. So it might not be done updating. Caldrea is a really nice brand and I wouldn't mind getting double products of it at all.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2014)

Dear Birchbox, all I want is the shea terra deep pore cleanser. Sounds like exactly what I need.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 1, 2014)

Hi ladies! I'm new here and also new to Birchbox and I can't seem to figure out where I can see the box options for May? Any help would be greatly appreciated! =]


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here and also new to Birchbox and I can't seem to figure out where I can see the box options for May? Any help would be greatly appreciated! =]


Welcome!

To see the box variants, click on this link, and then edit the url from bb1, to bb2, bb3, etc, and just keep going to see each box variant!

Also, side note: most of the boxes aren't done updating, which is why some show less than four items  :flowers:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb1


----------



## ScoutSays (May 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Dear Birchbox, all I want is the shea terra deep pore cleanser. Sounds like exactly what I need.


I got that in my last box! Love it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Dear Birchbox, all I want is the shea terra deep pore cleanser. Sounds like exactly what I need.


I have this and love it. I can't remember if I got mine through Birchbox or Yuzen. I totally wouldn't mind another.


----------



## mckyla (May 1, 2014)

So far I'm dying for the candle (from box 1 I think!) And the body soaps from box 13!! And that bb cream and the super goop sunscreen and the smash box primer.... hahhah


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Welcome!
> 
> To see the box variants, click on this link, and then edit the url from bb1, to bb2, bb3, etc, and just keep going to see each box variant!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! =]=]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 1, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Thank you so much!! =]=]


Oh and are the products shown under "Your May Products" that products I will receive this month?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 1, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Oh and are the products shown under "Your May Products" that products I will receive this month?


I think I just figured it out lol


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 1, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> I subscribed for the first time ever (dropped ipsy and decided to try it!) on the 21st, and an April box showed up yesterday for me, too. My order confirmation said:
> 
> *Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription*
> 
> ...





Lolo22 said:


> Mine said "Shipping May 3rd" and the rep's email to me said that even though it says that, it doesn't say which month's box was shipping by then..lol wtf!
> 
> Anyway, I sent a very stern reply back with screenshots and basically what meaganola said above and I got a reply back in a matter of minutes that my April box was refunded "as a one time courtesy" and to enjoy the box on them (my box- https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb2) I was a BB subscriber for like a 1.5 years until March so it's not just you.  I've never heard of anyone signing up that late in the month and getting the current month's box.  It's fine if they want to do that but they should have an opt-in/opt-out check box like popsugar so that people know what they are buying.


Unfortunately, you both actually ordered April boxes. When the confirmation says shipping May 10th or later, it would be a May box. Anything before that would be an April box. It's definitely super confusing on their part, so that was good of them to refund you. They should really make the confirmation say something like this:

*Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription*

*April Box*

*Shipping:*[SIZE=12.222222328186035px] [/SIZE][SIZE=12.222222328186035px]May 01, 2014[/SIZE]


----------



## KayEss (May 1, 2014)

I don't use sun protection products at all so I REALLY hope I don't get any of those but I know it's probably pretty inevitable.

*Want:*
CR Eyeliner

Caldrea Lotion/Body Wash

Votivo Candle

Kerestase 

Shea Terra Cleanser

Sumbody Soaps

Beauty Protect Shampoo/Conditioner

Foot Wipes

*DO NOT WANT:*

Supergoop

Marcelle (Serum or BB)

Tea


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Unfortunately, you both actually ordered April boxes. When the confirmation says shipping May 10th or later, it would be a May box. Anything before that would be an April box. It's definitely super confusing on their part, so that was good of them to refund you. They should really make the confirmation say something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, and they shouldn't post on Facebook saying click here and subscribe so u can reserve a Kate Spade necklace in your May box. But yeah, I see both sides now. I think a little fine tuning of the wording would go a long way because at least 2 of us were surprised with what we ended up with. But then again I remember being so excited about the necklace that I probably wouldn't have read any fine print anyway lol. Oh well, I'll just try to slow down a bit next time I see shiny things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 1, 2014)

I've only looked at a few but box 7 looks like it was made for me.... omg! in love. now lets see if I'm in love with any others (probably lol! I'm easy to please)...


----------



## LizGeary (May 1, 2014)

This month is sorta meh for me. Honestly I am more excited ab bb points. Luckily I just got a major sephora fix so I might be able to rack up points for a minute!


----------



## Lyllis (May 1, 2014)

Oooh, I hope I get the Caldrea stuff!  Or the soap. The shave cream looks interesting, too, I really liked the Whish lotion I got a few months back.   Not really wanting the sunscreen, and I'm up to my teeth in eyeliners and foundation primer.   Or the rose hips cleanser.  That'd be a breakout for the ages, I'm violently allergic to roses.


----------



## L*G* (May 1, 2014)

I waited and waited for the sample pack to come back into stock..it did!

but now my LETSGO20 code is invalid wahhhhhh  :couch:   (i know the couch pic isn't relevant.. i just needed to post it)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 1, 2014)

L*G* said:


> I waited and waited for the sample pack to come back into stock..it did!
> 
> but now my LETSGO20 code is invalid wahhhhhh  :couch:   (i know the couch pic isn't relevant.. i just needed to post it)


did you use MOBILE20 already? Have you tried WELCOMEOFFER20 ?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 2, 2014)

L*G* said:


> I waited and waited for the sample pack to come back into stock..it did!
> 
> but now my LETSGO20 code is invalid wahhhhhh  :couch:   (i know the couch pic isn't relevant.. i just needed to post it)


Try comeback20off


----------



## katyrn (May 2, 2014)

Oh oh! Give me box 11. Some Miss Jessie Quick Curl Cream and I'll just be happy as a clam.


----------



## L*G* (May 2, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> did you use MOBILE20 already? Have you tried WELCOMEOFFER20 ?


Yep Welcome code worked! Thanks! Now for my second issue.. my gift card from my other account is _under review _blah, bb, blah.


----------



## ikecarus (May 2, 2014)

Not super excited about the items in this month's boxes thus far (and oops, I have three boxes coming to me...) but give me all the Caldrea stuff and H&amp;S tea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wouldn't mind trying the Sumbody soaps and Jouer luminizing tint.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 2, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Not super excited about the items in this month's boxes thus far (and oops, I have three boxes coming to me...) but give me all the Caldrea stuff and H&amp;S tea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wouldn't mind trying the Sumbody soaps and Jouer luminizing tint.


The  Jouer luminizing tint is good stuff I have tried it


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 2, 2014)

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/05/birchbox-may-2014-spoilers-all-box.html    this has the boxes listed on it


----------



## jayeme (May 2, 2014)

L*G* said:


> Yep Welcome code worked! Thanks! Now for my second issue.. my gift card from my other account is _under review _blah, bb, blah.


Ugh my gift cards are under review, too...What even is that? It's happened to me a lot lately. I thought at first they didn't want me to trade GCs between multiple accounts, but then why do the gift cards come out of review a few hours later?


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

I've only looked at a few of the boxes, and I realized that I've moved on to "eh, whatever I get is what I get.  No need to spend my time tonight looking at possibilities."  It might just be due to the fact that it's really cumbersome to look at every single page, and I get annoyed and just don't feel like bothering after the first three or four.  I'll check first thing in the morning on the 10th, but I think I can wait until then to even see what's going out.

But please no mascara, sunblock/sunscreen, tanning towels, hair hold products, red lip color, or eyeliner.  I love eyeliner pencils, but between swaps and purchases, I have about a dozen en route this very minute, so I can go without more from Birchbox this month.  They usually send me a makeup item (and if they send nail polish, I typically get polish *and* makeup), and it's usually something that's a new addition to the store, so I'm interested in seeing what they send this time around.  I love new stuff!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Kate Spade necklace offer is still available? I keep getting a 404 error code page even though a BB rep sent the link to me just a couple of days ago.


----------



## LindaD (May 2, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/05/birchbox-may-2014-spoilers-all-box.html    this has the boxes listed on it


Thanks for this! I get too lazy to change the extension on each box variation. There's some nice stuff coming out this month-- I'm crossing my fingers that at least one of my boxes gets a Votivo candle!


----------



## TracyT (May 2, 2014)

Does the app trick work for anyone anymore?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 2, 2014)

So I finally got them to ship out my big order that had 2-day shipping today, just checked the tracking and it was returned to sender for a hazardous material situation. It had a bunch of palettes in it, I have no idea what happened. We'll see when they send a replacement...


----------



## MissJexie (May 2, 2014)

If BB doesn't give me a votivo candle in one of my boxes this month I am going to be mega grumpy! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here and also new to Birchbox and I can't seem to figure out where I can see the box options for May? Any help would be greatly appreciated! =]


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> I've only looked at a few but box 7 looks like it was made for me.... omg! in love. now lets see if I'm in love with any others (probably lol! I'm easy to please)...


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Does anyone know if the Kate Spade necklace offer is still available? I keep getting a 404 error code page even though a BB rep sent the link to me just a couple of days ago.


I think that offer expired April 30th.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2014)

@@JC327 Seriously? Well crap. I've tried several times to reserve it since she sent the link and it kept coming up 404. The very first time I clicked a link for the necklace though (a week ago maybe), it took me to the page and I was able to check it out, but I didn't see any notice that the link auto-reserved it. I wonder if it did and I just didn't notice. Maybe I'll email her back.


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

well, I did it...after seeing the last couple of months BB's, it looks like they might have stepped up on their game, so I did sub again...I know, I swore I would never come back to their monthly subs!!

I have gotten some of the items in past boxes - they don't dup, right?  So, hopefully, I can get some new ones - would love the sumbody soaps, G&amp;C body lotion (even though I did a full size order on the spa set!! - I DO love that product - so send me all of your G&amp;C if you don't want them!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), Shea Terra facial cleanser, travel candle.

Hopefully it will be a good month - I revamped my profile quiz quite a bit, so hopefully that will help!!  I may only stay on for a few months..depends on how well my boxes are picked out for me.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 2, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Welcome!


thanks, but I'm not actually new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When the website did the switch I forgot my login info and the email never made it to me so I just remade a profile haha!


----------



## knightsgirl (May 2, 2014)

Maybe the wrong thread, but those of you who have received your IFB box, am I the only one who hates the tenoverten nail polish?

It's such a gorgeous color, but the application is crazy horrible and patchy. Four coats and it's still a mess. I can't think of any creme polish I've had to four-coat. I slapped on some SV and called it a day, but I'm really glad I got this in a box that I paid $0 for and didn't spend $18 on a bottle!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

WOO! finally caught up!

i'm getting pretty meh with birchbox and meh with samples in general. i think its gonna be about that time to call it quits... but but..the points.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> WOO! finally caught up!
> 
> i'm getting pretty meh with birchbox and meh with samples in general. i think its gonna be about that time to call it quits... but but..the points.


The points are like crack….they keep you coming back.


----------



## ashleygo (May 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> WOO! finally caught up!
> 
> i'm getting pretty meh with birchbox and meh with samples in general. i think its gonna be about that time to call it quits... but but..the points.


Ugh this! I just got $110 worth of stuff for 34 cents. I really really want to only get 1 birchbox, but then with all the deals for 100 pts I just kept resubbing. Hopefully with my big order coming in and my brithday coming up I can finally kick the BB habit


----------



## normajean2008 (May 2, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Maybe the wrong thread, but those of you who have received your IFB box, am I the only one who hates the tenoverten nail polish?
> 
> It's such a gorgeous color, but the application is crazy horrible and patchy. Four coats and it's still a mess. I can't think of any creme polish I've had to four-coat. I slapped on some SV and called it a day, but I'm really glad I got this in a box that I paid $0 for and didn't spend $18 on a bottle!


Mine goes on smoothly in 2 coats.  I did one thin streaky coat, then a regular medium-ish thick coat for the second one.  I've never had to do more than two (three if I want a super sheer nude to be more opaque) coats with tenoverten polish. 

Are your nails long or short?  I keep mine short, don't like them sticking out beyond my finger tips.  If you have longer nails, you might have to just slow down and load the brush with more polish on each coat so there is enough to do a long full length swipe down the nail.  That's the only thing I can think of when I stop to think about using this polish, which I do frequently.  Or you may have just ended up with a bum bottle?  Mini's are fickle from my experience.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 2, 2014)

So I have two Birchbox accounts, and I placed an order on each account the 27th, was charged then, and it cleared the bank on the 28th.  It is now May 2nd, and I still don't have any shipping emails. 

I mentioned waiting on shipping emails for two orders in a facebook post (I was saying how much I liked some of my samples I got in April, and ended with a "half" joke about waiting for the ship emails)... and got a comment from BB, saying that a discovery agent has followed up with me on my orders. 

I didn't see anything anywhere, but finally saw they emailed my 2nd account's email addy, but they didn't say anything.  It was just a zendesk notice saying Emily is helping?  I don't see how that is somebody following up with me, but whatever.  

I gave it another day, still haven't heard anything back about my orders. 

I've never had two accounts before though, and I don't know which is the best method to get them both taken care of, or if it matters?  If I email them from one email account, with details of each order/email account info it is linked to, am I asking for a headache and trouble? Or should I be emailing them about each order from their respective email accounts only?  

Everything I ordered shows in stock still, so I'm half assuming it is the pick two packs holding them up.  At this point I'd rather they send my orders now and pick two packs later, or just give me points for them and send the rest of my orders.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> So I have two Birchbox accounts, and I placed an order on each account the 27th, was charged then, and it cleared the bank on the 28th.  It is now May 2nd, and I still don't have any shipping emails.
> 
> I mentioned waiting on shipping emails for two orders in a facebook post (I was saying how much I liked some of my samples I got in April, and ended with a "half" joke about waiting for the ship emails)... and got a comment from BB, saying that a discovery agent has followed up with me on my orders.
> 
> ...


E-mail them only from the account that you placed the order from--otherwise it will be an even bigger headache.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> WOO! finally caught up!
> 
> i'm getting pretty meh with birchbox and meh with samples in general. i think its gonna be about that time to call it quits... but but..the points.


Yep, that's why I stay!! LOL


----------



## mama2358 (May 2, 2014)

I tried to message about one account order at a time, but the CS said she noticed I have more than one order to my name and address, so I don't think it matters. I then just gave her both order numbers.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> E-mail them only from the account that you placed the order from--otherwise it will be an even bigger headache.


Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> E-mail them only from the account that you placed the order from--otherwise it will be an even bigger headache.


This. They use Zendesk, an automated help desk ticket routing system that used trigger words/phrases to route tickets. As someone who works the other side of help requests (even though we don't use an automated routing system quite yet), it is much, *much* better to keep requests for accounts siloed and to never email about account A from account B.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

Did y'all get the apology email this morning?

Dear Elizabeth,

At Birchbox we work tirelessly to make the Birchbox Shop the absolute best place to buy beauty, grooming, and lifestyle products online. We take our customers' experience with Birchbox very seriously and strive to uphold high customer service standards.

It has come to our attention that your recent full-size purchase experience from Birchbox was less than satisfactory due to unexpected complications caused by our transition to a new warehouse facility. *To apologize for your less than ideal experience, we are happy to offer you 20% off on your next full-size order with the code *Edited out- I think this is an individual code, I might use it, sorry loves**. This code will be valid until May 24, 2014.

We work hard to ensure all Birchbox customers have the best experience on a consistent basis and we're sure you'll see a positive difference in your future orders.

All the best,
Hayley and Katia
Co-Founders of Birchbox


----------



## KaitC13 (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Did y'all get the apology email this morning?
> 
> Dear Elizabeth,
> 
> ...


Yup - and I made use of this right after I got the code in the e-mail they sent me  B)


----------



## normajean2008 (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Did y'all get the apology email this morning?
> 
> Dear Elizabeth,
> 
> ...


No, haven't seen any emails like that my way.  

But somebody's ears must have been burnin', I just got a shipping notice for one of my two orders right after I posted about emailing them.  

Are full size orders going by UPS now?  Or just when they screw up or something?  My pick two pack that came separate was via UPS, and now this full size order tracking is by UPS.  Normally I get my full size orders through the post office, and usually they come 2 day shipping.  I'll take UPS over newgistics any day, lol... but still..


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Yup - and I made use of this right after I got the code in the e-mail they sent me  B)





normajean2008 said:


> No, haven't seen any emails like that my way.
> 
> But somebody's ears must have been burnin', I just got a shipping notice for one of my two orders right after I posted about emailing them.
> 
> Are full size orders going by UPS now?  Or just when they screw up or something?  My pick two pack that came separate was via UPS, and now this full size order tracking is by UPS.  Normally I get my full size orders through the post office, and usually they come 2 day shipping.  I'll take UPS over newgistics any day, lol... but still..


I was like "I think I posted a few days ago that they just needed to send an email to everyone saying 'Hey guys!  We're moving wearhouses, please bear with us!' and all would have been cool."  So to see this in my inbox made me a happy lady!


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

I've haven't gotten an apology email from them...and I still have an order out from the 18th &amp; the 25th.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Are full size orders going by UPS now?  Or just when they screw up or something?


I received a full sized order a few days ago and it arrived UPS. There was no screw up or delay with my order. Maybe the warehouse move includes switching to UPS?


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

I didn't get an apology email either. I ordered the In Full Bloom box and a pick-two on the 25th (so one week ago) and never got shipping info. I emailed yesterday just asking what was going on and I haven't heard back. I'm so sick of their slow CS and all the nonsense with showing things in stock on the website when they *clearly* don't have enough on hand to ship them out. I just emailed them again asking to just cancel my order and letting them know I won't be buying again until they fix their ish. Maybe I'm just a grump today, but I also don't think a 20% off code is a great apology. 1) There are tons of discount codes already and 2) why would you expect people who haven't gotten their first orders to give you more money? I guess they couldn't afford to give everyone 100 points again. Anyway, we'll see if they respond. I ordered from sephora on Tuesday and got it yesterday. Get it together, birchbox!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 2, 2014)

My account hasn't updated from April (my first box) at all.  Don't they charge on the first of the month?  I see no indication that I've been charged for my May box yet.


----------



## L*G* (May 2, 2014)

woohoo! Just got Supergoop CC Cream, Yes to Blueberry Facial Towels, and a sample pack for.... 0.39 cent!!!!


----------



## easybreezy (May 2, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I didn't get an apology email either. I ordered the In Full Bloom box and a pick-two on the 25th (so one week ago) and never got shipping info. I emailed yesterday just asking what was going on and I haven't heard back. I'm so sick of their slow CS and all the nonsense with showing things in stock on the website when they *clearly* don't have enough on hand to ship them out. I just emailed them again asking to just cancel my order and letting them know I won't be buying again until they fix their ish. Maybe I'm just a grump today, but I also don't think a 20% off code is a great apology. 1) There are tons of discount codes already and 2) why would you expect people who haven't gotten their first orders to give you more money? I guess they couldn't afford to give everyone 100 points again. Anyway, we'll see if they respond. I ordered from sephora on Tuesday and got it yesterday. Get it together, birchbox!


Same situation here.  I placed an order on the 25th, haven't received shipping info.  Emailed them about it yesterday morning, haven't received a response.  And I didn't receive a generic apology message with a discount code either.  I can't believe they are so disorganized and it is taking this long to fix!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pixi-beauty-shea-butter-lip-balm

this was just added to some of the boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 2, 2014)

Ooh I would totally be okay with that!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

And this:






http://www.birchbox.com/shop/laqa-and-co-sheer-lip-lube


----------



## LinaMingo (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Did y'all get the apology email this morning?
> 
> Dear Elizabeth,[/size]
> 
> At Birchbox we work tirelessly to make the Birchbox Shop the absolute best place to buy beauty, grooming, and lifestyle products online. We take our customers' experience with Birchbox very seriously and strive to uphold high customer service standards.[/size]It has come to our attention that your recent full-size purchase experience from Birchbox was less than satisfactory due to unexpected complications caused by our transition to a new warehouse facility. [/size]*To apologize for your less than ideal experience, we are happy to offer you 20% off on your next full-size order with the code *Edited out- I think this is an individual code, I might use it, sorry loves**. This code will be valid until [/size]May 24, 2014[/size].[/size]We work hard to ensure all Birchbox customers have the best experience on a consistent basis and we're sure you'll see a positive difference in your future orders.[/size]All the best,[/size]Hayley and Katia[/size]Co-Founders of Birchbox[/size]


No apology email but finally tracking email. Sheesh


----------



## katiecoll (May 2, 2014)

So IFB box which I ordered on the 26th is finally on its way. I got a personal email from a CS rep giving me tracking, and telling me that a 100 points were added to my account yesterday, which I already knew from calling yesterday to check on the progress. It only took one email and two separate phone calls to push them to it. I wish they would have given me the 20% off code too, but I know that's just being greedy!


----------



## Rachel85 (May 2, 2014)

I got the apology email. I thought it was for the order I placed in March and waited over 2 weeks for it to ship. Not the order I am currently waiting on.


----------



## onelilspark (May 2, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> My account hasn't updated from April (my first box) at all.  Don't they charge on the first of the month?  I see no indication that I've been charged for my May box yet.


The boxes don't change until the 10th.  You should see a charge on your credit card on the 1st, but it may take a couple days to show up.


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


despite the fact I do not need another sheer lip balm, I likey!!  I want this one!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> despite the fact I do not need another sheer lip balm, I likey!!  I want this one!


Right! I kind of don't care what else I get if I get one of the lip balms! I am a lip balm FIEND!! lol


----------



## ashleygo (May 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want this sooooo bad! I love laqa and co lippies


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Right! I kind of don't care what else I get if I get one of the lip balms! I am a lip balm FIEND!! lol


Haha me too. I especially like that these aren't red. I have accumulated WAY too much red lipstick/balm/gloss in the last month.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Did y'all get the apology email this morning?
> 
> Dear Elizabeth,[/size]
> 
> At Birchbox we work tirelessly to make the Birchbox Shop the absolute best place to buy beauty, grooming, and lifestyle products online. We take our customers' experience with Birchbox very seriously and strive to uphold high customer service standards.[/size]It has come to our attention that your recent full-size purchase experience from Birchbox was less than satisfactory due to unexpected complications caused by our transition to a new warehouse facility. [/size]*To apologize for your less than ideal experience, we are happy to offer you 20% off on your next full-size order with the code *Edited out- I think this is an individual code, I might use it, sorry loves**. This code will be valid until [/size]May 24, 2014[/size].[/size]We work hard to ensure all Birchbox customers have the best experience on a consistent basis and we're sure you'll see a positive difference in your future orders.[/size]All the best,[/size]Hayley and Katia[/size]Co-Founders of Birchbox[/size]


I didnt get this email, even though my 4/18 order hasn't shipped. What the heck, Birchbox?


----------



## RenoFab (May 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9KdfdUJ9U

I don't know how to put a link on here to where you see the image. If a moderator could help me. Did you all see this video of Birchbox collaborating with Harper's Bazaar this month? Sorry if this has already been posted. This new layout... I am still not there yet. LOL


----------



## ashleygo (May 2, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9KdfdUJ9U
> 
> I don't know how to put a link on here to where you see the image. If a moderator could help me. Did you all see this video of Birchbox collaborating with Harper's Bazaar this month? Sorry if this has already been posted. This new layout... I am still not there yet. LOL


This says Birchbox UK   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I didnt get this email, even though my 4/18 order hasn't shipped. What the heck, Birchbox?


Weird- I think this is from when the warehouse did this like.. A LONG time ago, I had a shipment.. I don't even know when.  My account says I ordered it 3/26.  Maybe you'll get one a month later? lol.  So bizarre.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Weird- I think this is from when the warehouse did this like.. A LONG time ago, I had a shipment.. I don't even know when.  My account says I ordered it 3/26.  Maybe you'll get one a month later? lol.  So bizarre.


Lol maybe!

Im just so irritated that the ONLY reason I have any idea what's going on with my order is from emailing/calling them. They haven't sent me anything since the order confirmation.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Lol maybe!
> 
> Im just so irritated that the ONLY reason I have any idea what's going on with my order is from emailing/calling them. They haven't sent me anything since the order confirmation.


I think that's ridiculous!  You ordered almost 3 weeks ago!


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> Same situation here.  I placed an order on the 25th, haven't received shipping info.  Emailed them about it yesterday morning, haven't received a response.  And I didn't receive a generic apology message with a discount code either.  I can't believe they are so disorganized and it is taking this long to fix!


Oh the fun just keeps rolling with Birchbox! I got a response to my email saying they couldn't do anything to cancel because it had been processed but they would add 100 points to my account. Also got a "thanks for your patience ". So I called the customer service line because that's some bs, and she gave me the same thing. And another 100 points. I don't want the points right now, I want my money back so I can use it somewhere that actually fulfills orders. Maybe if they had responded when I emailed yesterday, they could have stopped the order from "processing" (whatever that means). I feel for the CS people because they're just doing what they're told, but I feel like I'm being lied to and treated like I'm grubbing for points. They didn't hold up their end of the bargain (full sized orders ship within 2 business days), they didn't respond to my inquiry promptly, and now they're telling me, so sorry, here's some more "money" to spend on products that may or may not make it to you (and may or may not be shipped in an oversized, dilapidated cardboard box with half a piece of scotch tape securing it). They also offered to send me a return label which is useless since I had the order shipped to my sister as a gift and we live 8 hours apart. Stellar work, folks.

Sorry, I'm hopping mad about this. I think it may be time for shipping woes to get their own thread.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I think that's ridiculous!  You ordered almost 3 weeks ago!


seriously, i'd be hounding them.

i have to say though, despite how crappy the warehouse is being right now, my CS rep was on it. before my tracking number moved she also noticed that the label was created on the 23rd and called the warehouse out on not sending it out until the 30th and told me that it shouldn't have sat there like that. so i was really appreciative of the fact that she didn't give me canned answers.

i didn't get points or anything for the delay, but the actual personalized response was better than 100 points, for me personally.


----------



## mama2358 (May 2, 2014)

I didn't get that email either and I messaged them again asking why I haven't gotten shipping info for two orders I made last week. Within half an hour I got a tracking number for one of the orders. We'll see. I have the best luck getting ahold of them by FB message.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 2, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> The boxes don't change until the 10th.  You should see a charge on your credit card on the 1st, but it may take a couple days to show up.


Thank you!

Also to BB:  please feel free to send me lippies, soap and candles this month!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 2, 2014)

My Forgive Us e-mail with code was after I placed an order for something that was listed at "in stock" only for it to be truly not in stock.  That order was end of March or beginning of April.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> My Forgive Us e-mail with code was after I placed an order for something that was listed at "in stock" only for it to be truly not in stock.  That order was end of March or beginning of April.


They shipped mine weirdly, half and half.. I think that's why I got it.  They also didn't tell me and gave no indication.  I thought the bag that I had ordered was OOS and I was gonna be so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> seriously, i'd be hounding them.
> 
> i have to say though, despite how crappy the warehouse is being right now, my CS rep was on it. before my tracking number moved she also noticed that the label was created on the 23rd and called the warehouse out on not sending it out until the 30th and told me that it shouldn't have sat there like that. so i was really appreciative of the fact that she didn't give me canned answers.
> 
> *i didn't get points or anything for the delay, but the actual personalized response was better than 100 points, for me personally.*


THAT is what I want from CS. It seems like most of their reps now operate under the assumption that anyone who contacts them just wants points so they give them 100 and don't bother really looking into what's going on. Whoever helped you out is doing it right.

I emailed them again saying I didn't want the points they gave me, I wanted them to cancel my friggin order because they can't give me any answers other than "soon" and "processing" and "warehouse problems". They refunded me and didn't cancel the order. What the heck? Their inability to properly deal with their warehouse issues is going to cost them more than the actual warehouse issues.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

I sent them another email, because um not capable of being mean/stern on the phone.Here's hoping for a real, honest response this time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news, YAY the box links are up! Spending some time this afternoon looking through them &amp; making a mental wishlist.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> They shipped mine weirdly, half and half.. I think that's why I got it.  They also didn't tell me and gave no indication.  I thought the bag that I had ordered was OOS and I was gonna be so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah - I got a refund in points when I wanted to double check what I had.  I e-mailed them that I noticed what happened and to find out what happened to the order.  Never was notified that what I ordered wasn't truly in stock prior to me notifying a BB CS rep. I end up getting 200 some points plus the points refunded back. THEN got the "we're sorry the item you ordered is out of stock - here's a 100 points" e-mail about 2 weeks after that.  THEN today I got this 20% off e-mail.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

Aaand now I have a shipping notification with a tracking number which, of course, can't be found by UPS yet.

I'm really curious how much they're losing by having to give out sorry points, refunds without canceling the order, replacing missing or damaged orders, shipping teeny tiny items separately, etc.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 2, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Aaand now I have a shipping notification with a tracking number which, of course, can't be found by UPS yet.
> 
> I'm really curious how much they're losing by having to give out sorry points, refunds without canceling the order, replacing missing or damaged orders, shipping teeny tiny items separately, etc.


Good point.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 2, 2014)

So I JUST got tracking for my order from the 16, the CS rep never even got back to me (its been 5 days) and no apology email. Birchbox is really going downhill


----------



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Oh the fun just keeps rolling with Birchbox! I got a response to my email saying they couldn't do anything to cancel because it had been processed but they would add 100 points to my account. Also got a "thanks for your patience ". So I called the customer service line because that's some bs, and she gave me the same thing. And another 100 points. I don't want the points right now, I want my money back so I can use it somewhere that actually fulfills orders. Maybe if they had responded when I emailed yesterday, they could have stopped the order from "processing" (whatever that means). I feel for the CS people because they're just doing what they're told, but I feel like I'm being lied to and treated like I'm grubbing for points. They didn't hold up their end of the bargain (full sized orders ship within 2 business days), they didn't respond to my inquiry promptly, and now they're telling me, so sorry, here's some more "money" to spend on products that may or may not make it to you (and may or may not be shipped in an oversized, dilapidated cardboard box with half a piece of scotch tape securing it). They also offered to send me a return label which is useless since I had the order shipped to my sister as a gift and we live 8 hours apart. Stellar work, folks.
> 
> Sorry, I'm hopping mad about this. I think it may be time for shipping woes to get their own thread.


Great idea!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Birchbox Shipping/OOS/Warehouse Woes:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131950-birchbox-shippingooswarehouse-issues/


----------



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

If I could get box #10, I would probably love BB forever just because they gave me an eyeliner AND a lip balm lol

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb10


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

I hope they send out some different colors for the eye liner this month! I traded for the silver last month :x


----------



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I hope they send out some different colors for the eye liner this month! I traded for the silver last month :x


Same here! I want the silver sooooo bad!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

Nooooo. The In Full Bloom box is out of stock.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nooooo. The In Full Bloom box is out of stock.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


danggggg

is it bad that i'm kinda hoping my mom doesn't like the make blush? that is the one thing out of it i really wanted  :bandit:  (here's the closest thing i could find to the old devil emoticon)

anyway, i'm not sure if it will match her red hair, and she's been using cream blushes instead of powder lately because of aging, so i'm trying to snag it from her when she gets it LOL.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> @@JC327 Seriously? Well crap. I've tried several times to reserve it since she sent the link and it kept coming up 404. The very first time I clicked a link for the necklace though (a week ago maybe), it took me to the page and I was able to check it out, but I didn't see any notice that the link auto-reserved it. I wonder if it did and I just didn't notice. Maybe I'll email her back.


I remember i wrote to them because i had issues ordering and i was told the 30th of April or sooner if they ran out of necklaces. Definitley get in touch with them maybe they can still let you reserve one.


----------



## RenoFab (May 2, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> This says Birchbox UK   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh boooo. Sorry y'all.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> So I have two Birchbox accounts, and I placed an order on each account the 27th, was charged then, and it cleared the bank on the 28th.  It is now May 2nd, and I still don't have any shipping emails.
> 
> I mentioned waiting on shipping emails for two orders in a facebook post (I was saying how much I liked some of my samples I got in April, and ended with a "half" joke about waiting for the ship emails)... and got a comment from BB, saying that a discovery agent has followed up with me on my orders.
> 
> ...


I have two accounts as well and i just email them from whatever account i am having issues with. I tried getting both issues resolved from one account and it just ended in confusion and lots of explaining.


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

box would be great 4 - I would not trade any of these


 
Kérastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Thick - Cleanse 23 $38.00 



 
Kérastase Lait Cristal Conditioner - Treat 264 $41.00 



 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 8,597 
$20.00 
 
ElevenSkin Protect Day Crème SPF 18 2 $30.00 





 
PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm$8.00 

 
 




box 24 would be okay for me  I would trade that paula's choice, however.  I have fine hair and lots of it, so maybe they will actually give me something for that this time!!


Kérastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Fine - Cleanse 301 $38.00 


 
Kérastase Lait Cristal Conditioner - Treat 264 $41.00 



 
Paula’s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant 494 
$23.00 
 Sumbody Body Soaps  60 $17.85 






ElevenSkin Protect Day Crème SPF 18 2 

I also like box 34 - I would dump the Cotz, however (picky, picky)

 
Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo - 8.5 oz 29 
$34.00 
Ships Free


 
Number 4™ Volumizing Condition - 8.5 oz 9 
$36.00 
Ships Free 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 8,597 $20.00 

More Options Available




 
CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 336 $20.00 



 
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube$18.00 
  
 


I am assuming they won't send me dups, so I eliminated any boxes that had items I received in the past and looked for boxes that I did like

please - no SUPERGOOP.  I hate that stuff.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

this is an off topic rant but birchbox women's page has been sharing some "gender normative" (not even sure if that's the appropriate word for it but whatever) articles targeting mens fashion lately that have just been grinding my gears.

a few weeks ago it was "how short should a man's shorts be" and today it is "should men ever wear flip flops"


----------



## mama2358 (May 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> this is an off topic rant but birchbox women's page has been sharing some "gender normative" (not even sure if that's the appropriate word for it but whatever) articles targeting mens fashion lately that have just been grinding my gears.
> 
> a few weeks ago it was "how short should a man's shorts be" and today it is "should men ever wear flip flops"


I've noticed that, and I'm not a fan. If we don't want them to do that to us, why would we do it to them? I don't consider it any of my business what a man wants to wear. Unless it's my hubby and he wants to wear bibs or a jean jacket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I've noticed that, and I'm not a fan. If we don't want them to do that to us, why would we do it to them? I don't consider it any of my business what a man wants to wear. Unless it's my hubby and he wants to wear bibs or a jean jacket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes!! My point exactly! I'll happily tell my fiance what I like and don't like because I ask him for the same advice when I'm unsure of a dress or something. I understand that as a beauty/lifestyle company they will include "fashion" type things, but I think headlines like that are more mean spirited than informative. We see enough negativity and nit picking when it comes to standards of appearances in the media as it is.

:steps of soap box:


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> this is an off topic rant but birchbox women's page has been sharing some "gender normative" (not even sure if that's the appropriate word for it but whatever) articles targeting mens fashion lately that have just been grinding my gears.
> 
> a few weeks ago it was "how short should a man's shorts be" and today it is "should men ever wear flip flops"


I agree--especially since everyone is on this rant of 'women should be allowed to wear what they want without comment' which, yeah, they should as long as it's appropriate and by that I mean--I don't want teachers in bikinis in the classroom or my doctor in janky overalls and dirty boots while I'm getting an exam. Yet this whole thing about what men should or shouldn't wear. Cut it out! Wear what you want, make it appropriate to the situation. Worry about your stuff and I'll worry about mine. As a society--we are getting super nosy and I really just want to tell people to mind their own beeswax.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> this is an off topic rant but birchbox women's page has been sharing some "gender normative" (not even sure if that's the appropriate word for it but whatever) articles targeting mens fashion lately that have just been grinding my gears.
> 
> a few weeks ago it was "how short should a man's shorts be" and today it is "should men ever wear flip flops"


I think the phrase you're looking for might be "gender performative." "Gender normative" is basically an adjective for cisgender, which basically means that your birth certificate says you're either male or female, and that is how you live your life. Gender performative theory basically says, "If you do this/act this way, you're a guy! If you do that/act that way, you're a girl!" And then there's gender essentialist, which involves things like McDonald's strictly segregating the toys for girls and boys in Happy Meals (uh, Spider-Man is for all genders) and phrases like "Girls don't play sports or do carpentry! They're compassionate and kind! Boys don't cook or sew! They're aggressive and competitive!"

(I may or may not spend a lot more time around trans media and activists than your typical cisfemale.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I think the phrase you're looking for might be "gender performative." "Gender normative" is basically an adjective for cisgender, which basically means that your birth certificate says you're either male or female, and that is how you live your life. Gender performative theory basically says, "If you do this/act this way, you're a guy! If you do that/act that way, you're a girl!" And then there's gender essentialist, which involves things like McDonald's strictly segregating the toys for girls and boys in Happy Meals (uh, Spider-Man is for all genders) and phrases like "Girls don't play sports or do carpentry! They're compassionate and kind! Boys don't cook or sew! They're aggressive and competitive!"
> 
> (I may or may not spend a lot more time around trans media and activists than your typical cisfemale.)


bahaha yup, that's the exact thing i had in mind but couldn't find the words for/didn't know if there was a "title" for it.


----------



## chelsealady (May 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pixi-beauty-shea-butter-lip-balm
> 
> this was just added to some of the boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Come on birchbox!! I need this.


----------



## pink65419 (May 2, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb40/noya-lip-gloss was added box40


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I think the phrase you're looking for might be "gender performative." "Gender normative" is basically an adjective for cisgender, which basically means that your birth certificate says you're either male or female, and that is how you live your life. Gender performative theory basically says, "If you do this/act this way, you're a guy! If you do that/act that way, you're a girl!" And then there's gender essentialist, which involves things like McDonald's strictly segregating the toys for girls and boys in Happy Meals (uh, Spider-Man is for all genders) and phrases like "Girls don't play sports or do carpentry! They're compassionate and kind! Boys don't cook or sew! They're aggressive and competitive!"
> 
> (I may or may not spend a lot more time around trans media and activists than your typical cisfemale.)


They actually have both "girl" and "boy" Spider-Man toys in happy meals right now! We stopped by after school today for some ice cream and was happy to see that they didn't segregate into Skylanders and My Little Pony (my kids like *both*, and had little meltdowns when forced to decide). Of course the "girl" Spider-Man toys were hot pink so then we had a talk about if a boy wants the Spider-Man pink/black bracelets, or a girl wants the red/blue mask, that's ok too.

Ok so Birchbox... I remember being very sad when started getting skincare-heavy boxes in spring/summer last year because I was new to Birchbox and still wanted ALL OF THE MAKEUP. Now I'm totally ready for lotions, moisturizers, and SPF galore! Bring it, BB!


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 2, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/05/birchbox-may-2014-spoilers-all-box.html    this has the boxes listed on it


thats odd, the boxes listed on there are different than the ones when I looked up on the actual birchbox website


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

I now want box 38

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb38%C2 I don't like cotz, but the other 3 products make up for it!




CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 336 $20.00 


 



Sumbody Exfoliating Bonbons  154 $13.50 

More Options Available


 



PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm$8.00 

More Options Available


 



Votivo Candle Travel Tin 1 $12.00 

More Options Available


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

the exfoliating bonbons sound so neat, i want one!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 2, 2014)

I think I'm getting more excited about May boxes now! XD I'm definitely hoping for the LAQA &amp; Co lip product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> the exfoliating bonbons sound so neat, i want one!!


Me too!! I might even buy more if I like them.


----------



## quene8106 (May 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If BB doesn't give me a votivo candle in one of my boxes this month I am going to be mega grumpy! &lt;_&lt;


yup, me too!


----------



## jayeme (May 3, 2014)

Okay, I'm officially getting FIVE boxes in May now. Guys, I have a problem! I hope I don't get all breath mints and sunscreen....

(The reason: if any part of an order with a subscription is placed on a credit card, even if it isn't the full cost of the subscription, the system accepts it. So I ordered products along with subscription renewals and used points/gift cards to pay for the bulk of the order, paying less than $3 out of pocket for each subscription + a product and getting 100 points back with bb100.)


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Did y'all get the apology email this morning?
> 
> Dear Elizabeth,
> 
> ...


No email for me.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pixi-beauty-shea-butter-lip-balm
> 
> this was just added to some of the boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope thats in my box.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i need that too.


----------



## TippyAG (May 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 !!!!


----------



## MissTrix (May 3, 2014)

I'm seeing this in a few boxes now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 






http://www.birchbox.com/shop/noya-lip-gloss


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I'm seeing this in a few boxes now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG - I just posted in the ipsy thread that I would love to see some more noya!!

I love their lip balm  - I would be totally on board with a noya lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

box 10 has 7 items????




Kérastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Thick - Cleanse 23 $38.00 


 



Kérastase Lait Cristal Conditioner - Treat 264 $41.00 



 



Caldrea Body Lotion 1,845 $22.00 

More Options Available


 



Caldrea Body Wash 9 $18.00 

More Options Available


 



derma e® Hydrating Night Crème with Hyaluronic Acid 482 
$29.50 
Ships Free



 



Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner 2,470 
$16.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available



 



PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm$8.00 

More Options Available


----------



## MissJexie (May 3, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> this is an off topic rant but birchbox women's page has been sharing some "gender normative" (not even sure if that's the appropriate word for it but whatever) articles targeting mens fashion lately that have just been grinding my gears.
> 
> a few weeks ago it was "how short should a man's shorts be" and today it is "should men ever wear flip flops"


Ick. I saw them post some article awhile ago about the "right way" to do something and it bothered me SO much, because it was definitely a choice/style preference (for example: a specific way to wear eyeliner) and it just rubbed me the wrong way. As a matter of fact, I'm pretty sure they used the words "the only way" to do it. Uhm, no Birchbox. Just no.


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

yes, I saw that comment on FB - *This is the RIGHT way to wear indigo eye makeup*

now, their examples were nice, but seriously - other than the middle pic once you read their blog, the other examples were like, really?   I saw nothing amazing about their examples.  at all.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 3, 2014)

I've already received the Supergoop! city serum, Caldrea body lotion, tons of Coola this and that and the Whish shave cream.  Is it possible they're sending out different scents and deeming it a new product?  That would be so frustrating to get a box with the shave cream, body lotion, totally similar sunscreen and N4 volumizing instead of clarifying shampoo all over again.

The months with all the repeat products make me sad.   :scared:


----------



## LizGeary (May 3, 2014)

The app for bb has given me an early reveal (yay!! But noooo!!) I'm getting:

Amika hair mask

Tea

Toothpaste

Eyeliner

And sunblock (coola)

Ummm good thing there's a eyeliner


----------



## dressupthedog (May 3, 2014)

LizGeary said:


> The app for bb has given me an early reveal (yay!! But noooo!!) I'm getting:
> 
> Amika hair mask
> 
> ...


I LOVE the Amika hair mask. It smells so good and works wonders on my long dry hair. The sample is big enough for 3-4 uses.


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

LizGeary said:


> The app for bb has given me an early reveal (yay!! But noooo!!) I'm getting:
> 
> Amika hair mask
> 
> ...


how do you get the early reveal?


----------



## flynt (May 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how do you get the early reveal?


Luck of the draw; my second account sometimes has an early reveal (not yet this month) but I've never had it on my main account.  I've only seen a couple other people mention that they get early reveals.  It's interesting because it will show you the products even if they haven't loaded on the box pages yet


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

and BB's app doesn't seem to work for samsung phones...oh well.

thanks for the info!



flynt said:


> Luck of the draw; my second account sometimes has an early reveal (not yet this month) but I've never had it on my main account.  I've only seen a couple other people mention that they get early reveals.  It's interesting because it will show you the products even if they haven't loaded on the box pages yet


----------



## ScoutSays (May 3, 2014)

vogliadivintage said:


> I've already received the Supergoop! city serum, Caldrea body lotion, tons of Coola this and that and the Whish shave cream.  Is it possible they're sending out different scents and deeming it a new product?  That would be so frustrating to get a box with the shave cream, body lotion, totally similar sunscreen and N4 volumizing instead of clarifying shampoo all over again.
> 
> The months with all the repeat products make me sad.   :scared:


I am pretty sure you can still get some of the other Supergoop! even though you have gotten the City Serum. :/


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I am pretty sure you can still get some of the other Supergoop! even though you have gotten the City Serum. :/


I dislike supergoop.  I think it is the name - lol.  It turns me off to no end.


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

now that they've add the noya lip gloss to box 24, that is my wish list (even with the Paula's choice thingie in there).  My profile is telling them this is my box!

shampoo &amp; conditioner for fine hair - check

sumbody soaps - bath and body products - check

noya lipgloss - makeup - check

oily skin - Paula's Choice (which really doesn't work for me, but the expectation is there...) - check

elevenskin day cream - well, I am not sure - because it is non greasy - my oily skin - check


Kérastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Fine - Cleanse 301 $38.00 


 
Kérastase Lait Cristal Conditioner - Treat 264 $41.00 



 
Paula’s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant 494 
$23.00 
 Sumbody Body Soaps  60 $17.85 






ElevenSkin Protect Day Crème SPF 18 2


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and BB's app doesn't seem to work for samsung phones...oh well.
> 
> thanks for the info!


Yep. As soon as I saw the post about the early reveal, I ran to grab my phone but sadly no BB app on the play store.



ScoutSays said:


> I am pretty sure you can still get some of the other Supergoop! even though you have gotten the City Serum. :/


Ugh. I really don't want Supergoop in this box. I ended up buying the CC cream after I sampled it last month in my first box, but I want to try new brands.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 3, 2014)

): I'll be sadface if this month isn't the month they're doing the Ruffian collab. But a bunch of boxes already loaded so I guess it's not. I guess i'll have to keep my eyes peeled for them in future boxes. I don't know if i'd buy them in the shop... $24 for 3 at 5mL each is still really really expensive.


----------



## katiecoll (May 3, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Okay, I'm officially getting FIVE boxes in May now. Guys, I have a problem! I hope I don't get all breath mints and sunscreen....
> 
> (The reason: if any part of an order with a subscription is placed on a credit card, even if it isn't the full cost of the subscription, the system accepts it. So I ordered products along with subscription renewals and used points/gift cards to pay for the bulk of the order, paying less than $3 out of pocket for each subscription + a product and getting 100 points back with bb100.)


I did not know this.... Hmm good to know!

I just went into to app to check and see if my boxes were loaded and my main account said yay your box has shipped with a tracking number... But the tracking number isn't working yet.

Edit: checked the regular website and I have a clicky truck! I don't think I've ever had one this early!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

This thread just inspired me to refer myself a second box. Might do a third.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> ): I'll be sadface if this month isn't the month they're doing the Ruffian collab. But a bunch of boxes already loaded so I guess it's not. I guess i'll have to keep my eyes peeled for them in future boxes. I don't know if i'd buy them in the shop... $24 for 3 at 5mL each is still really really expensive.


agreed, the thought of getting more of that polish has been keeping me going.


----------



## celiajuno (May 3, 2014)

I think the Ruffian polishes are just going to be available in the shop. Here is the post from February

Ruffian’s Haute New PolishYou heard it here first: metallics are the "it" beauty trend for spring—especially on nails. Backstage at Ruffian, we got a sneak peek at the brand’s new chrome-finish line of lacquers, available in May, and let’s just say that heavy metal has never looked so chic.

*@birchbox*
_SO excited to share a first sneak peek at the brand new collection of metallic @ruffian nail lacquers backstage at their #nyfw show! Look out for the new colors exclusive at Birchbox in May! #bbnyfw_


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> If I could get box #10, I would probably love BB forever just because they gave me an eyeliner AND a lip balm lol
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb10


That would be my perfect box, I love kerastase products and that lip balm. :wub:


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 3, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I think the Ruffian polishes are just going to be available in the shop. Here is the post from February
> 
> Ruffian’s Haute New PolishYou heard it here first: metallics are the "it" beauty trend for spring—especially on nails. Backstage at Ruffian, we got a sneak peek at the brand’s new chrome-finish line of lacquers, available in May, and let’s just say that heavy metal has never looked so chic.
> 
> ...


i hope they actually send them out, the polishes are fantastic, apply nicely, and have great staying power, but i just can't justify the price. (or maybe i just did...hahahah)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 3, 2014)

Some of the boxes that have uploaded look amazing! I will take any of the Kerastase products and the lip products! Be good to me BB, otherwise I will cut you just like I did ipsy, glossybox, and popsugar.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 3, 2014)

From Facebook:

MAY SNEAK PEEK! In the spirit of "freewheeling" (aka our May box theme), we TOTALLY switched up our sneak peek video and we can't wait to hear what you think! When this post gets 2,000 likes we'll share the reveal!

Everybody go like it! Dying to see the video   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (May 3, 2014)

Sneak peak!!

From the BB site-

"You’ll get a glimpse of some of the products that our subscribers might get in their May 2014 Birchboxes, like Marcelle GOLDEN GLOW BB Cream, Supergoop!® SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body, Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm, Laqa &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil, Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream. Plus, a sneak peek at a very special offer for our subscribers from Kate Spade Saturday!"


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 3, 2014)

Really neat presentation of the products! Also that Laqa color looks so cool. Have no idea if it would look good on me, but I'm happy to see something other than a safe pink.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2014)

Wow I really like the new video format!


----------



## mama2358 (May 3, 2014)

The video is a lot less boring in this format. Too bad I already knew the products from looking at the loaded boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 3, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> The video is a lot less boring in this format. Too bad I already knew the products from looking at the loaded boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL, right!? I was like, yep... already seen it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 3, 2014)

katiecoll said:


>


i want EVERYTHING in this video. all of it. down to the clothes, hairstyle, and accessories the people in the video are wearing.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 3, 2014)

I love that purple laqa &amp; co. I would be unbelievably happy to get it! I'm a purple junkie right now!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 3, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> I love that purple laqa &amp; co. I would be unbelievably happy to get it! I'm a purple junkie right now!


Oh my goodness, me tooooooo!! If I got that and only that, I would be a happy camper lol but I just hope I get a box with ONE of the lip products! =]


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

I'm really curious as to what the Kate Spade deal is! From what I can make on from the video, it says something about Kate Spade Saturday and $25 off...


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> i hope they actually send them out, the polishes are fantastic, apply nicely, and *have great staying power,* but i just can't justify the price. (or maybe i just did...hahahah)


If they wear well, I will buy them all.  Sadly, I have a lot of experience with chrome finishes, and, as a rule, they do not wear well.  They're gorgeous while they last, though.  I had the entire Sally Hansen chrome line at one point (I do still have a few of them, but I rarely use them because I don't want to use them up!), and I remember that they specifically called them "nail makeup" and warned that they were not long-lasting.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 4, 2014)

Loving this new video. Wonder what made them change it.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 4, 2014)

katiecoll said:


>


I love this kind of video WAY more than the silly fake girly preppy talking crud.  I hope they keep this kind of format for a while.  

And it is stupid, but I can't help but think how much I hate the name of the laqua and co lippie.  Lip Lube?  Lube belongs in mechanic shops and bedroom shenanigans, lol.


----------



## TippyAG (May 4, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I love this kind of video WAY more than the silly fake girly preppy talking crud.  I hope they keep this kind of format for a while.
> 
> And it is stupid, but I can't help but think how much I hate the name of the laqua and co lippie.  Lip Lube?  *Lube belongs in mechanic shops and bedroom shenanigans*, lol.


LOL my thoughts exactly when I saw the name.

This format seemed to show the products more "in action", then we could see before.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I'm seeing this in a few boxes now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birchbox can i just have a box full of lip products?


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

katiecoll said:


>


I really need that Laqa &amp; Co. purple lippie, and cant wait to get the Kade Spade necklace.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Really neat presentation of the products! Also that Laqa color looks so cool. Have no idea if it would look good on me, but I'm happy to see something other than a safe pink.


They should do all the videos like that from now on.


----------



## mckondik (May 4, 2014)

Love those lip products!


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 4, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Oh my goodness, me tooooooo!! If I got that and only that, I would be a happy camper lol but I just hope I get a box with ONE of the lip products! =]


exactly! especially because I get intimidated by any color that isn't pink or red, so if I get it in a box and it's a bust- no harm done. but if I love it? even better! (I have very pigmented lips so it's hard to find colors that have a good payoff)


----------



## chelsealady (May 4, 2014)

I love the new video. The other comes off as to fake. This one just makes me want to buy all the things.


----------



## Angelalh (May 4, 2014)

yea, i couldnt stand the way hayley and katia would converse with each other made me want to scream and knock their heads together lol that super fake enthusiasm kills me


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

that dippy music though....please replace it with something else - lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 4, 2014)

Loved the new video format, I really want the LAQA lip lube, hahaha, the name alone makes me want it. :glasses:


----------



## elizabethrose (May 4, 2014)

Laqa and purple? Totally down. I'm SO INTO PURPLE right now. Currently getting my hair dyed dark purple as we speak! Send me all the purple things, BirchBox!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 4, 2014)

Put me down for a purple lipid as well. If BB puts a LAQA in my first box &amp; a pixi balm in my second, all would be forgiven!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 4, 2014)

OMG That Laqa &amp; Co pencil must be mine! :wub:


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 4, 2014)

I have been dying to try laqa &amp; Co! I pray to the Universe and every spiritual being that any one has ever believed in that I get this!

Edited to add: *GROAAANNNNNNNN* ITS PURPLE ;isdug YES PLEASE SQUEEEEEEe


----------



## celiajuno (May 4, 2014)

After watching the video I really regret not opting in for the mirror necklace. It looks so cute in the video. Also, I really want one of those Pixi lip balms and that Supergoop sunscreen.

I like the new sneak peak format. I hope they continue to do them this way.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> After watching the video I really regret not opting in for the mirror necklace. It looks so cute in the video. Also, I really want one of those Pixi lip balms and that Supergoop sunscreen.
> 
> I like the new sneak peak format. I hope they continue to do them this way.


yes, I agree - it does look really cute (the necklace)


----------



## meganbernadette (May 4, 2014)

UGH! I gifted my mom a 3 month bb subscription and she ended up having 210 points at the end and didn't know what to buy with them so she gifted me 2 ten dollar gift cards this morning- Birchbox never completed either order- both gift  cards say under review. Any idea why? Its not forbidden to buy gift cards with points, right? There's no policy on the website that disallows this. So confused! Can't wait for my may birchbox though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (May 4, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> UGH! I gifted my mom a 3 month bb subscription and she ended up having 210 points at the end and didn't know what to buy with them so she gifted me 2 ten dollar gift cards this morning- Birchbox never completed either order- both gift cards say under review. Any idea why? Its not forbidden to buy gift cards with points, right? There's no policy on the website that disallows this. So confused! Can't wait for my may birchbox though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It can take a day or so for Birchbox to send the gift card email to the recipient. I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep an eye out for the email.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 4, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has tried or mentioned this yet, but I discovered a way to see your box contents before they update and it worked w this month's men's box.

It's not a perfect plan, but once your box has a tracking number, start going through the links and opening the products and attempting to review them. If you can narrow down to 3-4 items that allow reviews, you can get a good idea of what's in your box.

I did this w my hubby's box this month and it worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 4, 2014)

I got a clicky truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now just waiting for it to be available! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 4, 2014)

Oh and can I go OT for a sec and say, found a box turtle laying eggs in my driveway, so once she was done, I dug them up (because..driveway), put them in a box, and incubating them on my porch. But OMG BABY TURTLES in 2 months!!!

Thanks for listening. That is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 4, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Oh and can I go OT for a sec and say, found a box turtle laying eggs in my driveway, so once she was done, I dug them up (because..driveway), put them in a box, and incubating them on my porch. But OMG BABY TURTLES in 2 months!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening. That is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cool! Several years ago, I accidentally ran over a pheasant hen sitting on her nest and incubated all the eggs that were fine and ended up with I think nine pheasants, which I raised and released. Made me feel a lot less bad.


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

Yay, non-clicky trucks on all three accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please be good to me this month Birchbox!!


----------



## gemstone (May 4, 2014)

Question- I got an email confirmation about the birchbox plus necklace, but have not been charged yet.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## LinaMingo (May 4, 2014)

Since when does BB have spoilers besides the video?

This was on IG.

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/kick-off-your-summer-with-this-peachy-keen-gloss?utm_source=instagram&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=instagram_050414_mayspoiler1_video


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 4, 2014)

I changed my profile a bit and I'm kind of afraid of my box now! I am usually absolutely thrilled with my boxes and seem to get some of the better ones from what i've seen from others, so hopefully the little changes I made don't effect it too badly (or at all)


----------



## jbrookeb (May 4, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Since when does BB have spoilers besides the video?
> 
> This was on IG.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/kick-off-your-summer-with-this-peachy-keen-gloss?utm_source=instagram&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=instagram_050414_mayspoiler1_video


Ooooo! Gorgeous color! Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (May 4, 2014)

katiecoll said:


>


I think this is the best video they have made!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that dippy music though....please replace it with something else - lol.


I watched it on mute while the hubby watches Game of Thrones. Muahaahaha!


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

I want the noya lip gloss.


----------



## quene8106 (May 4, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> I love that purple laqa &amp; co. I would be unbelievably happy to get it! I'm a purple junkie right now!


this may a little bit off topic since this isn't a birchbox product, but i just found my hg purple lipstick last week. it's called "purple rain" by the lip bar.


----------



## quene8106 (May 4, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I really need that Laqa &amp; Co. purple lippie, and cant wait to get the Kade Spade necklace.


ditto.


----------



## gemstone (May 4, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Since when does BB have spoilers besides the video?
> 
> This was on IG.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/kick-off-your-summer-with-this-peachy-keen-gloss?utm_source=instagram&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=instagram_050414_mayspoiler1_video


They have done Facebook item spoilers for a long time now, and have been posting the same ones to instagram for several months.


----------



## quene8106 (May 4, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> exactly! especially because I get intimidated by any color that isn't pink or red, so if I get it in a box and it's a bust- no harm done. but if I love it? even better! (I have very pigmented lips so it's hard to find colors that have a good payoff)


same here. i was at the mac counter today frustrated as hell because the lustre finish doesn't want to show up on my lips and all of the colors i were attracted to had the sheer finish.


----------



## quene8106 (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that dippy music though....please replace it with something else - lol.


thank you! they have that type of music in every damn video. damn cornball music, lol


----------



## jayeme (May 4, 2014)

Oh man I want all the lip products now! Noya lip gloss, Laqa &amp; Co, Pixi....I'm getting five boxes (yes, I have a problem) so hopefully I have a chance but last month I got only two box variations...lots of dupes..


----------



## MissJexie (May 4, 2014)

I wasn't too thrilled about this month's options (aside from that votivo candle...GRABBY HANDS) but the lippies that are being offered this month have definitely changed my tune. The Laqa &amp; Co. is lovely. I'm hoping I will get one or my mom will and she'll trade it to me!  I'm not a big fan of Pixi, but I'm intrigued by the lip balm this month. Seems great for spring!


----------



## gemstone (May 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I wasn't too thrilled about this month's options (aside from that votivo candle...GRABBY HANDS) but the lippies that are being offered this month have definitely changed my tune. The Laqa &amp; Co. is lovely. I'm hoping I will get one or my mom will and she'll trade it to me!  I'm not a big fan of Pixi, but I'm intrigued by the lip balm this month. Seems great for spring!


I wasn't excited about the lip balm either until I saw how lovely it was when she put it on in the video.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 4, 2014)

gemstone said:


> They have done Facebook item spoilers for a long time now, and have been posting the same ones to instagram for several months.


Guess I should pay more attention lol


----------



## shy32 (May 4, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Question- I got an email confirmation about the birchbox plus necklace, but have not been charged yet.  Has this happened to anyone else?


Same thing with me.


----------



## gemstone (May 5, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Guess I should pay more attention lol


To be fair most of the time the product sneak peaks have already been featured in the video or sampled previous months- not very exciting.


----------



## Tamarin (May 5, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> I changed my profile a bit and I'm kind of afraid of my box now! I am usually absolutely thrilled with my boxes and seem to get some of the better ones from what i've seen from others, so hopefully the little changes I made don't effect it too badly (or at all)


I believe I read somewhere that it takes a while for profile changes to take effect in your boxes?  Meaning that it may be a month or two before you start noticing a change in the items you get.


----------



## KayEss (May 5, 2014)

I don't hate the new video format but I kinda liked hearing more about each product. Just the name/demo doesn't give me much information, but I guess I can do my research myself...it's not like I don't already look at all the box variations anyway.


----------



## queenofperil (May 5, 2014)

I don't know why, but the word "lippie" bothers me. Silly pet peeve, I suppose.

As for this month's box, I'd bet a large sum of money I'm getting box 19. We'll see if I call this correctly. It's been a while since Birchbox surprised me, so I suppose they could do that this month. I highly doubt it, but it's possible.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> *I don't know why, but the word "lippie" bothers me*. Silly pet peeve, I suppose.
> 
> As for this month's box, I'd bet a large sum of money I'm getting box 19. We'll see if I call this correctly. It's been a while since Birchbox surprised me, so I suppose they could do that this month. I highly doubt it, but it's possible.


Me too! I cringe a little (ok, a lot) every time I hear/see it.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Me too! I cringe a little (ok, a lot) every time I hear/see it.


dear lord I thought I was the only one from the amount of people who say it. I hate it so much hahaha


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> this may a little bit off topic since this isn't a birchbox product, but i just found my hg purple lipstick last week. it's called "purple rain" by the lip bar.


ooh I've never heard of the lip bar! I'll look it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 5, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I believe I read somewhere that it takes a while for profile changes to take effect in your boxes? Meaning that it may be a month or two before you start noticing a change in the items you get.


Yeah I bought myself a 3 month gift subscription and changed it before the first one shipped. they said changes will take place the next box (this one). but like I said, I barely changed anything (added a few things that I'm interested in I think) so we'll see


----------



## Antidentite (May 5, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> I don't know why, but the word "lippie" bothers me. Silly pet peeve, I suppose.


Same here!  Also when people refer to scents as flavors   :wacko:


----------



## KaitC13 (May 5, 2014)

The BB shop/cart has been really wonky on my computer.  Anyone else? I placed an order, it shows that it is being processed, but my cart still has items in it. It takes forever to load.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> I don't know why, but the word "lippie" bothers me. Silly pet peeve, I suppose.
> 
> As for this month's box, I'd bet a large sum of money I'm getting box 19. We'll see if I call this correctly. It's been a while since Birchbox surprised me, so I suppose they could do that this month. I highly doubt it, but it's possible.


I don't like it either, but I know why: I was constantly being told, "Don't be lippy," when I was a kid. I have never seen a guy being told that. It seems exclusively reserved for kids and females of all ages. I put it alongside the *very* gendered adjective "bossy." That's exclusively for females, again of all ages. When a man does the same thing that gets a woman called bossy, he's "assertive."
ETA: I was also frequently told to stop pouting and sticking my lips out like that. Uh, not pouting. My lips are just like this. It's not my fault that my lips are fuller than the whole rest if the family combined.


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

well, I use lippy all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is easier for me to categorize my lip products - lip balm, lip gloss, lip stick, lip stain, lip whatever.  It just encapsulates all of the lip products into one neat short term - lippy.  Instead of me having to type in all of the above B)


----------



## JC327 (May 5, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Oh and can I go OT for a sec and say, found a box turtle laying eggs in my driveway, so once she was done, I dug them up (because..driveway), put them in a box, and incubating them on my porch. But OMG BABY TURTLES in 2 months!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening. That is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats awesome!


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 5, 2014)

So, on my account page, it shows May Shipping Information and it's "clickable" --- but I've not been charged. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## mama2358 (May 5, 2014)

I don't like "lippie" much either. It sounds like something a kid would use and not grown women. I think it's because my mom has always called Chapstick and other lip balm "lippers," which has always annoyed me.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I use lippy all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is easier for me to categorize my lip products - lip balm, lip gloss, lip stick, lip stain, lip whatever. It just encapsulates all of the lip products into one neat short term - lippy. Instead of me having to type in all of the above B)


Same here! It's a catch all and so much easier just to say, give me all the lippies!!!!


----------



## katiecoll (May 5, 2014)

I just received the apology 20% off email in my main account this morning. Which is weird because I haven't bought anything from that account in like a month. It was my secondary account that I bought the IFB box which didn't ship for a week and a half.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 5, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I just received the apology 20% off email in my main account this morning. Which is weird because I haven't bought anything from that account in like a month. It was my secondary account that I bought the IFB box which didn't ship for a week and a half.


woot woot free discounts!


----------



## JC327 (May 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> this may a little bit off topic since this isn't a birchbox product, but i just found my hg purple lipstick last week. it's called "purple rain" by the lip bar.


I keep dying to try those, im hoping they do a sale soon.


----------



## natashaia (May 5, 2014)

i liked the new sneak peak video. there is a lot of stuff i want to try this month!


----------



## brittainy (May 5, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> I don't know why, but the word "lippie" bothers me. Silly pet peeve, I suppose.
> 
> As for this month's box, I'd bet a large sum of money I'm getting box 19. We'll see if I call this correctly. It's been a while since Birchbox surprised me, so I suppose they could do that this month. I highly doubt it, but it's possible.


ME TOO! So glad I'm not the only one that cringes at that word  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 5, 2014)

I may be the only one, but I like it when there is some information about the products in the video--it helps me to get more excited.  It was cute though.


----------



## Angelalh (May 5, 2014)

i cringe every time someone says (or types it) is........ im so jelly!!!!

seriously it is sooooo bad and i see it on here alot... love you girls but that one really gets on my nerves LOL


----------



## onelilspark (May 5, 2014)

I'm trying to rule out boxes by seeing what I've gotten before and I have a question.

Will Birchbox send the same item in a different shade?  For example, I've already gotten the tea samples, will they send different flavors?  I've also received the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver - will I possibly get it again in a different shade?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 5, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I'm trying to rule out boxes by seeing what I've gotten before and I have a question.
> 
> Will Birchbox send the same item in a different shade?  For example, I've already gotten the tea samples, will they send different flavors?  I've also received the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver - will I possibly get it again in a different shade?


Yes, if it is a different color, flavor, etc., it is fair game.


----------



## gemstone (May 5, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I'm trying to rule out boxes by seeing what I've gotten before and I have a question.
> 
> Will Birchbox send the same item in a different shade?  For example, I've already gotten the tea samples, will they send different flavors?  I've also received the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver - will I possibly get it again in a different shade?


Yes they will send the same product but in different shades/scents/flavors.  It doesn't happen that often though, mostly it happens with nail polish more than anything else.  I have received every kind of tea they've sent out (not a complaint- I love tea) and I've never received the same brand twice.  Excluding Kusmi, I also haven't seen where they have sent out different tea flavors in different months. I got the mighty leaf tea in both my boxes maybe 8 months apart and they were the same flavors.  They also just started sending out the cynthia rowley pencils, so I HIGHLY doubt they will send you another color right away.  While in theory it can happen, you probably won't get it again this month.


----------



## onelilspark (May 5, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Yes, if it is a different color, flavor, etc., it is fair game.





gemstone said:


> Yes they will send the same product but in different shades/scents/flavors.  It doesn't happen that often though, mostly it happens with nail polish more than anything else.  I have received every kind of tea they've sent out (not a complaint- I love tea) and I've never received the same brand twice.  Excluding Kusmi, I also haven't seen where they have sent out different tea flavors in different months. I got the mighty leaf tea in both my boxes maybe 8 months apart and they were the same flavors.  They also just started sending out the cynthia rowley pencils, so I HIGHLY doubt they will send you another color right away.  While in theory it can happen, you probably won't get it again this month.


Oh boo! I liked the tea (it was this one: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/harney-sons-wrapped-tea-sachets) but there's a box that has both the eyeliner  _and_ the tea.  If I get both, I'd be super disappointed!  There's also a lot of other stuff I'd prefer to try than the same items again.  Fingers crossed I don't get the eyeliner or the tea!


----------



## wadedl (May 5, 2014)

My app says my BB shipped! can't wait to see what I'm getting. There are some great items this month.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 5, 2014)

This would be a perfect box for me just on it's own.  Unfortunately I've already received half of the things in the box hahaha.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb32

Edit: there's a ton of things that I really like for May!  The Laqa, Jouer, Marcelle 8 in 1 (I love the BB Cream), Sumbody, candle, tea... can I just get all of those things in one box?  Thanks, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I'm quickly realizing that I have to be careful using the editor.  I almost edited someone else's comment!  :unsure2:


----------



## celiajuno (May 5, 2014)

I have a tracking number already. This is the earliest the link has ever appeared, usually I am one of the last to ship out. I wish I could get box 3 but I have already sampled one of the items in the box.


----------



## Meggpi (May 5, 2014)

I think repeat items in different colors/flavors are usually when they are from different collections.  I do remember one time people received multiples from the same Color Club collection, but that was not the norm.


----------



## queenofperil (May 5, 2014)

Man, I thought I was going to get flak for the "lippie" thing. I'm glad there's others like me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Checks account to see if a clicky truck has made its way to me* Nope. Non-clicky truck, though. Still, I don't quite feel the urge to stalk my account page because I'm 99% sure I'm getting box 19. I wonder when our box pages will update since the 10th is Saturday.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2014)

Box update recognizes no day of the week. That should happen Saturday unless there's a technical issue, and that's not something we will know about until the 10th every month. (There was one month when the updates were delayed. Holy hell was raised.)


----------



## LadyK (May 5, 2014)

I am not super excited about boxes this month but would absolutely LOVE to get the Laqa and Co.  or the Pixi balm.  I don't really neeeeeed more lip products but I would love them just the same.  I think I'm having a hard time getting excited about any of my subs this month.  I still haven't received my April Ipsy bag and it has left me with a bad taste in my mouth about subs in general.  I'm hoping Birchbox will help me out this month and I will get some awesome boxes.


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

for those thinking about sub'ing or wanting another box 

_We've got a good feeling about this month: Not only is everything coming into bloom, there's never been a better time to join Birchbox. In addition to the 4–5 deluxe samples our subscribers get every month, we’ve slipped an exclusive Kate Spade Saturday offer into our May box! Plus, subscribe by 5/16 and get a *free Birchbox Diamond Snap Tray*: Use code *BBSNAPTRAY* at checkout._


----------



## casey anne (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those thinking about sub'ing or wanting another box
> 
> _We've got a good feeling about this month: Not only is everything coming into bloom, there's never been a better time to join Birchbox. In addition to the 4–5 deluxe samples our subscribers get every month, we’ve slipped an exclusive Kate Spade Saturday offer into our May box! Plus, subscribe by 5/16 and get a *free Birchbox Diamond Snap Tray*: Use code *BBSNAPTRAY* at checkout._


Is there a photo of the tray?


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

It has to be that blue &amp; red tray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder if you get enough of them, they snap together?


----------



## casey anne (May 5, 2014)

Thanks @@biancardi !!


----------



## ikecarus (May 5, 2014)

1 out of my 3 boxes already has a shipping number!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've _never_ gotten one this early! Yay, this means I won't likely get duplicate boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And that snap try... I'm so tempted to open a fourth account just for it... XD


----------



## normajean2008 (May 5, 2014)

Got tracking for my main account box, but it hasn't updated yet.  Nothing on my second account still, so hopefully I'm in the clear for dupe boxes.


----------



## disconik (May 5, 2014)

They always torture me and I never get a clicky truck until the 10th.  It drives me nuts.  I'm pretty sure the last few months they've done it to make sure they can give me all of stuff from the island of misfit product.


----------



## flynt (May 5, 2014)

Yessss.... my second box loaded early once I logged out and then back in.  It shows I'm getting box 22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb22

-Whish shaving cream

-Noya lip gloss

-Harney and sons tea (yessssss)

-Color Club Art Pen

-Supergoop everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology

A decent well rounded box.  The supergoop hasn't loaded on the box page yet but I can see it in the app with no picture. For my main box I'm hoping for the candle, marcelle bb, shea terra, pixi, and laqa.  Maybe more tea too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 5, 2014)

flynt said:


> Yessss.... my second box loaded early once I logged out and then back in.  It shows I'm getting box 22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb22
> 
> -Whish shaving cream
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, so jealous that you're getting Harney and Sons Tea!!!! I really hope I get it this month in one of my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

You ladies who get to see your box contents early are so lucky! Mine never does that, but I did go in and check and I have one box that's shipped! So that's something at least   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (May 5, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ahhhh, so jealous that you're getting Harney and Sons Tea!!!! I really hope I get it this month in one of my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's totally what I'm most excited for in the box.  I bought the cinnamon flavor already because it was recommended so often here and it was really good.  I'm glad to try some new flavors.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So it looks like May is a collaboration box with Kate Spade! Did anyone else go for the slide mirror necklace add-on? Was there another add-on offered?


I don't ever get these add-on emails anymore.  I got one when I first subbed, but now I never do.


----------



## MissJexie (May 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It has to be that blue &amp; red tray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder if you get enough of them, they snap together?


Actually, the sides snap together, or unsnap to make a flat surface. Here's one I found on google with a better depiction:


----------



## TippyAG (May 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Actually, the sides snap together, or unsnap to make a flat surface. Here's one I found on google with a better depiction:


I thought it was going to be something closer to the plastic tray in the bonus shop. Meh. I don't care for this.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 6, 2014)

I was just about to resub using the snap code til I came here and saw the pic above. Whew! Glad I didn't do I now.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those thinking about sub'ing or wanting another box
> 
> 
> 
> _We've got a good feeling about this month: Not only is everything coming into bloom, there's never been a better time to join Birchbox. In addition to the 4–5 deluxe samples our subscribers get every month, we’ve slipped an exclusive Kate Spade Saturday offer into our May box! Plus, subscribe by 5/16 and get a *free Birchbox Diamond Snap Tray*: Use code *BBSNAPTRAY* at checkout._


I wonder what the Kate Spade offer is... I cannot wait to get my necklace, especially after seeing it in the sneak peek video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

I'm thinking it might be something like a 15% off at her new Kate Spade Saturday store.  Hopefully its something better than that, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## L*G* (May 6, 2014)

Oh geesh..I thought for sure I had waited long enough and avoided the bad shipping..WRONG! It's taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r to even process. Just send it already! 

On a better/brighter/happier note I'm pretty sure I've got it in me to go SPOILER FREE this month. (I say this now..) It would be nice to be surprised for once   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (May 6, 2014)

i never wait, impatient!!! but i did have one out of 3 boxes ship on the 5th, its in indiana i live in illinois so i should get it before the 10th yay so i will have at least one surprise!!!

and i placed 2 full size orders on ma 1st, both are still processing as well


----------



## Rachel85 (May 6, 2014)

Woohoo! Woke up to a clicky truck!! No actual tracking available yet, but I'm getting excited! My boxes usually take 2-3 days to get to me once it ships! Hopefully it will be here by Friday and I can go spoiler free. Because I have no self-control this is the only way I get to go spoiler free haha


----------



## onelilspark (May 6, 2014)

No clicky truck yet!  Patience is not one of my virtues and I feel like I'm being tested here, lol.

Also - for anyone who does have a clicky truck but no shipping info, I sent a gift sub to my Mom that shipped out at the end of April.  The tracking info on her box isn't updated when I click the link in the Birchbox email, but if I track in USPS, I get info.  (Just an fyi!)


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

nothing - no clicky truck


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

CLICKY TRUCK.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 6, 2014)

I've gone clicky on one! Yay!

Sidenote: When is that Beauty Brands liter sale? I know it's soon but I can't remember the dates. I'm halfway through my last thing of my Amika Hair Mask and got to thinking about it this morning.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I've gone clicky on one! Yay!
> 
> Sidenote: When is that Beauty Brands liter sale? I know it's soon but I can't remember the dates. I'm halfway through my last thing of my Amika Hair Mask and got to thinking about it this morning.


Ohh yeah.. that's a good question.  I'm only about halfway through my Amika Hair Mask and I don't use it that often, but.. y'know.. I do love it.


----------



## MissTrix (May 6, 2014)

My main account has a clicky truck! Nothing on the other 2 yet which is just the way I like it. Spread out shipping means no dupe boxes.  :hehe:


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 6, 2014)

CLICKY TRUCKKKKK!!! I'm betting its going to arrive when I'm out of town this week, but excited regardless!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 6, 2014)

So much shampoo this month!! They just added Nexxus:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb5


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

For those of you who typically buy the add-ons, do they ship with your box?  I really want mine and I'm just excited about it!  Never done an add-on before!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 6, 2014)

OT but just a heads up that theBalm website is having a sale today! Everything is 50% off! Just a heads up =]


----------



## Andi B (May 6, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> OT but just a heads up that theBalm website is having a sale today! Everything is 50% off! Just a heads up =]


Do you need a code?  I so want to try the Cindy-Lou Manizer, and at $12, I'm sold!


----------



## Tamarin (May 6, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of my accounts has tracking, and should be here in 2-3 days.  The other has a clicky truck but no tracking yet so hopefully no dupes!  The profile settings are similar but not identical and last month the only dupes were KIND (which were in every box) and color club (but 2 different colors) so hopefully the same will apply for May!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 6, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> OT but just a heads up that theBalm website is having a sale today! Everything is 50% off! Just a heads up =]


sooooo tempted to get how 'bout them apples, but i'm on a no-buy! its ok though, cause there will always be more chances.


----------



## casey anne (May 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Do you need a code?  I so want to try the Cindy-Lou Manizer, and at $12, I'm sold!


Ditto!!


----------



## AshleyK (May 6, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> sooooo tempted to get how 'bout them apples, but i'm on a no-buy! its ok though, cause there will always be more chances.


Same here!!! the struggle is real.. I want it so bad.. didn't get a sample in my birchbox  :angry: . I keep telling myself not to buy it haha


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 6, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> Same here!!! the struggle is real.. I want it so bad.. didn't get a sample in my birchbox  :angry: . I keep telling myself not to buy it haha


The plus side is between their own sales, and hautelook, there will be plenty of more opportunities! Its just so cute though, I want itttttt.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 6, 2014)

As much as I want to take part in theBalm 50% off sale, I just ordered a huge theBalm order from Birchbox almost 2 weeks ago. Grabbed Mary-Lou Manizer, How 'Bout Them Apples?, Nude 'Tude palette, and Meet Matt(e) palette. I used a bunch of points and got some other items as well. I do want that Cindy-Lou Manizer, I wish Birchbox carried it!


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

still no clicky truck - what am I, chopped liver???


----------



## onelilspark (May 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> still no clicky truck - what am I, chopped liver???


You and me both!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 6, 2014)

I've got a clicky truck on one account, not on my main. Good deal!


----------



## eas00 (May 6, 2014)

@@mrscollinsbaby7 thank you so much for letting us know about the TheBalm. I have been eyeing the How bout the apples since my sample a few months ago. Also got the Cindy-Lou Manizer. I hope I like it. Has anyone used it before?


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

no clicky truck for me on any of my four accounts. oh well b/c it's not the 10th yet.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> still no clicky truck - what am I, chopped liver???


Same here! I never get a clicky truck early, my box never ships early, the app trick has never worked for me... blah blah blah lol Oh well, I guess I need to be patient... but that is too hard!!!


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Same here! I never get a clicky truck early, my box never ships early, the app trick has never worked for me... blah blah blah lol Oh well, I guess I need to be patient... but that is too hard!!!


what app trick?? I need to know these things!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 6, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> what app trick?? I need to know these things!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what I'm getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what you're getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked Box History.  If it's an item that you haven't gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (May 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> As much as I want to take part in theBalm 50% off sale, I just ordered a huge theBalm order from Birchbox almost 2 weeks ago. Grabbed Mary-Lou Manizer, How 'Bout Them Apples?, Nude 'Tude palette, and Meet Matt(e) palette. I used a bunch of points and got some other items as well. I do want that Cindy-Lou Manizer, I wish Birchbox carried it!


When there are big discounts on items that are in the Birchbox store, I find myself torn over whether or not to actually spend money on it. On the one hand, 50% is a great deal. On the other, I could get it without spending extra cash via Birchbox. Decisions...

That being said, I wish Birchbox had a wider selection of TheBalm items too. I've been hoping they would carry the Frat Boy blush eventually.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> *Q: What is the App Trick? Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what I'm getting before the 10th?*
> 
> A: If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what you're getting before boxes update. Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section. Then start scrolling! Look for items marked Box History. If it's an item that you haven't gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month! However, this is not an exact science.
> 
> ...


thank you! sorry I didn't know this would be in the FAQs or I would have looked there lol


----------



## katiecoll (May 6, 2014)

Well according to my tracking I should be getting my main account box on Thursday or Friday! Hoping for Thursday... this will be my first box ever with no spoilers! I've never gotten in this early before!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

I canceled and resubbed with the BB100 code on the 25th and I just looked at my confirmation email and it said my box would ship on the 5th! The confirmations for my second and third subs say that they ship on the 13th and 14th. 

ETA still no clicky truck though


----------



## disconik (May 6, 2014)

I succumbed to the temptation and spent $87 bucks on theBalm's website.

I got:

Stainiac (I'm almost out of benetint and was in need of cheek stain anyway)

How Bout Them Apples

Balm Voyage Palette

Nude Tude Naughty Palette

En Root Hair Treatment Mask

En Root Hair Hair Shine Serum

Time Balm Concealer (Almost out of my current one and thought I'd give this a shot)

As for birchbox, my full size order I placed a week and half ago will be here tomorrow!  Hooray for not having to wait 3 weeks!  

And my clicky truck is still not clicky.   :wacko:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a shipping notice for my In Full Bloom and Cynthia Rowley sets. I'm not too worried though because I emailed them the next day and said I forgot to add a sampler pack and it's been sold out every other time I've purchased full sizes and they added it on for me.

Plus, honestly, I am having the worst luck ever with shipping from various subs/orders right now, so I'm just too lazy to chase down a CS rep on this one right now. Maybe if I still haven't gotten a shipping notice after I figure out my Glossybox, Julep, and SquareHue stuff... madness.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 6, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> thank you! sorry I didn't know this would be in the FAQs or I would have looked there lol


no worries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was just easier for me to copy and paste! LOL &lt;---- lazy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Do you need a code?  I so want to try the Cindy-Lou Manizer, and at $12, I'm sold!


Hi! Sorry I'm late but no code was needed. It was a 2 hour flash sale! I hope you got to get in on it! =]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 6, 2014)

You're very welcome! =]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 6, 2014)

eas00 said:


> @@mrscollinsbaby7 thank you so much for letting us know about the TheBalm. I have been eyeing the How bout the apples since my sample a few months ago. Also got the Cindy-Lou Manizer. I hope I like it. Has anyone used it before?


You're very welcome! =]=] I hope everyone who wanted to take advantage of the sale was able to!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Ohh yeah.. that's a good question.  I'm only about halfway through my Amika Hair Mask and I don't use it that often, but.. y'know.. I do love it.





AshJs3 said:


> I've gone clicky on one! Yay!
> 
> Sidenote: When is that Beauty Brands liter sale? I know it's soon but I can't remember the dates. I'm halfway through my last thing of my Amika Hair Mask and got to thinking about it this morning.


Last year it was in July. I can't wait...I'm about half way through my Amika Hair Mask too. Such wondrous stuff!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

Clicky truck on 1/3 boxes. The tracking number doesn't work yet so that probably means it just went out today...but yay clicky truck!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I canceled and resubbed with the BB100 code on the 25th and I just looked at my confirmation email and it said my box would ship on the 5th! The confirmations for my second and third subs say that they ship on the 13th and 14th.
> 
> ETA still no clicky truck though


You might want to check your account/box page because you may be getting an April box like a few others of us did. Discussion is a few pages back, but basically if your ship date is before the 10th you get last months box (assuming they have extras, which they did). If that's the case, your box contents might already be showing (with April items).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> You might want to check your account/box page because you may be getting an April box like a few others of us did. Discussion is a few pages back, but basically if your ship date is before the 10th you get last months box (assuming they have extras, which they did). If that's the case, your box contents might already be showing (with April items).


Thanks for letting me know! I hope not because it's on my same account as before and it's showing all exact same stuff it's been showing for weeks!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I hope not because it's on my same account as before and it's showing all exact same stuff it's been showing for weeks!


 I did this to take advantage of that promo code as well and I'm worried I'm getting the same exact April box too! I would be devastated if I did lol


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 6, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I did this to take advantage of that promo code as well and I'm worried I'm getting the same exact April box too! I would be devastated if I did lol


I checked my account and it does say "May Box Shipping Confirmation" next to the little black truck. I'm assuming and I really hope that means I will be getting a May box, but my initial email also said my box would ship May 6th, so I'm really confused, Any ideas ladies? Thanks! =]=]


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I checked my account and it does say "May Box Shipping Confirmation" next to the little black truck. I'm assuming and I really hope that means I will be getting a May box, but my initial email also said my box would ship May 6th, so I'm really confused, Any ideas ladies? Thanks! =]=]


I'm 99% sure about this: You can't get multiple boxes of the same month on one account, so you're good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That initial shipping date is automatically generated, but it's only applicable for brand-new accounts. You will get a May box, don't worry!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 6, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I'm 99% sure about this: You can't get multiple boxes of the same month on one account, so you're good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That initial shipping date is automatically generated, but it's only applicable for brand-new accounts. You will get a May box, don't worry!


Awesome! Thank you so much for the response and your help! =]=]


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2014)

I placed a thebalm order at 2:20 cst for the apples palette and it rang up half off....so if it was supposed to end at 12, it didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so stoked to get it for $21 shipped!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 6, 2014)

just got shipping for BOTH birchboxes....while i'm happy that I should be spoiler free this month, the fact they were within minutes of each other means i'm getting dupes :/


----------



## LindaD (May 6, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> just got shipping for BOTH birchboxes....while i'm happy that I should be spoiler free this month, the fact they were within minutes of each other means i'm getting dupes :/


Same thing happened here. Let's hope we got one of the great boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 6, 2014)

Just checked my accounts - clicky truck on one account but not the other! Crossing my fingers for no dupe boxes *muppet flail*


----------



## mckyla (May 6, 2014)

When can you see what's actually in your box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 6, 2014)

mckyla said:


> When can you see what's actually in your box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@mckyla as long as you signed up before the first you'll be able to see box contents on the 10th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (May 6, 2014)

Whoop whoop got shipping from both accounts and my full sized order! ANDDDD school is out for summer as of today! Gosh I'm a lucky gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (May 6, 2014)

No clicky truck!!!! Come on universe cut me some slack. My refrigerator died today. Right before we are supposed to have twenty people over for Mother's day lunch. Major panic mode on.


----------



## gemstone (May 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm thinking it might be something like a 15% off at her new Kate Spade Saturday store.  Hopefully its something better than that, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have high hopes that it is at least a little bit better than 15%- because that you can get just for signing up for emails on saturday.com

My guess is it'll be 20% off or a "gift card" for $10 off $50 or something similar.  Here's hoping!


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> just got shipping for BOTH birchboxes....while i'm happy that I should be spoiler free this month, the fact they were within minutes of each other means i'm getting dupes :/


That just happened to me too! XD I hope they're both 7 item boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 6, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> No clicky truck!!!! Come on universe cut me some slack. My refrigerator died today. Right before we are supposed to have twenty people over for Mother's day lunch. Major panic mode on.


I feel your pain... my car broke down on the interstate on my way home from work. Had to have it towed. Not sure it's gonna make it back from the dead this time :/ And still no clicky truck!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Clicky truck on my main account!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I feel your pain... my car broke down on the interstate on my way home from work. Had to have it towed. Not sure it's gonna make it back from the dead this time :/ And still no clicky truck!


Ugh that's awful. Good luck! I hope it can be fixed! AND I hope you get your clicky truck asap too!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Ugh that's awful. Good luck! I hope it can be fixed! AND I hope you get your clicky truck asap too!


Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily my hubs is a mechanic and so is his dad, so if it CAN be fixed, they can fix it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily my hubs is a mechanic and so is his dad, so if it CAN be fixed, they can fix it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If your car HAS to break down, that's probably one of the best scenarios you can be in.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 7, 2014)

My box has been shipped! I hoping that I get it by the end of the week :flowers:  or at least early next week.


----------



## KayEss (May 7, 2014)

I got a shipping email for one of my boxes...estimated delivery the 8th to the 12th. I have never gotten a box before the 10th so that would be pretty awesome!


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Just realized that one of my boxes is shipping from Georgia! I've never had this happen before, interesting...


----------



## MissTrix (May 7, 2014)

I just went through all of the boxes again and noticed that they removed Supergoop! SPF30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face &amp; Body from this month's selections. I also saw that they have added this to some of the boxes...







http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-polyphenol-c15-overnight-detox-oil


----------



## TippyAG (May 7, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I just went through all of the boxes again and noticed that they removed Supergoop! SPF30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face &amp; Body from this month's selections. I also saw that they have added this to some of the boxes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! I would love to try that!


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

Well, I finally took the plunge and subbed to BB. Mostly because of the BB100 code, $10 immediately to spend, hellllls ya! Can't wait to get my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Well, I finally took the plunge and subbed to BB. Mostly because of the BB100 code, $10 immediately to spend, hellllls ya! Can't wait to get my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to the Birchbox madness!


----------



## KayEss (May 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Well, I finally took the plunge and subbed to BB. Mostly because of the BB100 code, $10 immediately to spend, hellllls ya! Can't wait to get my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Exciting!! Hopefully you'll love it as much as most of us do...the points make any "bad" box forgivable for me!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 7, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Interesting! I would love to try that!


The May men's box had a PLANT face oil that I snagged from the hubs to try and I'm totally swooning over it. I was considering the Caudalie detox oil til I tried the PLANT (plus it's cheaper). Hoping they'll eventually put it in our boxes as it's 100% natural and perfect for us ladies too!


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> just got shipping for BOTH birchboxes....while i'm happy that I should be spoiler free this month, the fact they were within minutes of each other means i'm getting dupes :/


I've gotten back to back shipping notices twice now since having more than one account. I have yet to get any dupe boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2014)

Just checked my accounts and have shipping on my main account but not on any of the others. No updates on tracking either but at least one is on the way!


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I just went through all of the boxes again and noticed that they removed Supergoop! SPF30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face &amp; Body from this month's selections. I also saw that they have added this to some of the boxes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh thank you ipsy gods!!  I loathe supergoop to no end - I am sure it will show somewhere else but thank you this month!


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 7, 2014)

Off topic, but the Captain Blankenship 'Mermaid' products are trending and IM OBSESSED. I NEED EVERYTHING. If it involves the ocean and especially mermaids, I need it. lol. Too bad I literally JUST bought sea salt spray last night (mermaid sea salt spray was the exact product trending), but I'll look at the whole line to see if there's anything else I'm interested in


----------



## cg0112358 (May 7, 2014)

I subscribed to BB for the first time last month using the BB100 code on 4/13. There were some issues in processing/shipping so I emailed them and they shipped a replacement box to me that I received around 4/25. I was given new products since they told me the products in my first box were no longer available. My original box is now set to arrive today with the products I was originally shown. I'm not sure why it took so long to process/ship my original box since others who placed orders the same day received them the next week. Anyway, I got 200 points due to the technical error with the BB100 code and 100 points as an apology for the late shipment of my original BB box so after paying $10 in April I received 2 different boxes and 310 points. I can't say I'm unhappy given how it worked out for me but I hope BB is better organized in the future.

Anyway, I logged into my BB today and my May products were up!!!

It looks like I got box 20 and will receive**


Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner
COOLA Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After Sun Lotion
Marcelle New-Age 8 in 1 Power Serum
PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm
**Anyone know why I get an error when I try to upload a pic? I copied and pasted the pic from the image I have saved. It says "You are not allowed to use that image extension on this community." This was my first time trying to post a pic after MUT transitioned to the new format.

While I am not excited about my box I think I will use most of it. I will definitely use the after sun lotion given my pale skin and tendency to burn and after reading reviews am interested in the shampoo and conditioner, which are the products I was least excited about. I am very excited about the PIXI balm as I've enjoyed most products I've gotten by that brand and love balms. I'm not enthusiastic about the anti-aging product but I'll probably give it a try.

I'm not sure if anyone else has their products show up but my box page did go back to the April products when I left the page and returned so I'm glad that I thought to screenshot it while it was up.


----------



## flynt (May 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh thank you ipsy gods!! I loathe supergoop to no end - I am sure it will show somewhere else but thank you this month!


I think they are replacing that super goop product with a similar super goop product. The app is showing I'm getting one of those boxes that had it but in the app it's showing a different sunscreen that hasn't been loaded to the website yet. It just has a slightly different title then the one that was there before.


----------



## casey anne (May 7, 2014)

Well, well, well. Box #1 is at my post office!!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

Now I'm REALLY excited for the Kate Spade promo- I'm getting a phone upgrade this week!  New cell phone cases, ahoy!


----------



## katiecoll (May 7, 2014)

Got my box!!! Totally surprised me because shipping hasn't updated since the 6th, and it wasn't estimated to be delivered until the 8th or 9th.

And I think I got a 7 item box!!! I got

Smart pants all in one fiber gummies (2 pack)

Super goop every day spf 30

Marcelle BB Cream golden glow

Nexxus pre wash primer, shampoo, and conditioner

Pixi shea butter lip balm

Interested to see if the Nexus counts as one review or three. The three are not foils, they are pretty decent size samples!

Over all first impression- good box!


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my box!!! Totally surprised me because shipping hasn't updated since the 6th, and it wasn't estimated to be delivered until the 8th or 9th.
> 
> And I think I got a 7 item box!!! I got
> 
> ...


wow! what an awesome box!! also, what was the Kate Spade surprise??


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my box!!! Totally surprised me because shipping hasn't updated since the 6th, and it wasn't estimated to be delivered until the 8th or 9th.
> 
> And I think I got a 7 item box!!! I got
> 
> ...


That's awesome!



anchorsandstripes said:


> wow! what an awesome box!! also, what was the Kate Spade surprise??


And yeah, I second this!  What's the Kate Spade surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (May 7, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> wow! what an awesome box!! also, what was the Kate Spade surprise??


It's $25 off a $75 purchase at kate spade Saturdays in store and online. It's a 20 digit one time only use code. I won't use mine, so if anyone wants an extra code let me know


----------



## Tamarin (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my box!!! Totally surprised me because shipping hasn't updated since the 6th, and it wasn't estimated to be delivered until the 8th or 9th.


Wow that's really early!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> It's $25 off a $75 purchase at kate spade Saturdays in store and online. It's a 20 digit one time only use code. I won't use mine, so if anyone wants an extra code let me know


That's not bad!  I'm sure I can come up with $75 of stuff at Kate Spade Saturday.  Free shipping too, all the time.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

nothing - no clicky box.


----------



## Pfinky (May 7, 2014)

Off topic, but Kate Somerville is offering free samples! :•)

http://www.katesomerville.com/giveawayfb


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Welcome to the Birchbox madness!





kayess said:


> Exciting!! Hopefully you'll love it as much as most of us do...the points make any "bad" box forgivable for me!


Thank you ladies! I am mostly in it for the points, greedy me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  



elizabethrose said:


> Now I'm REALLY excited for the Kate Spade promo- I'm getting a phone upgrade this week!  New cell phone cases, ahoy!


Ohhh great idea!! I got the 5S a month ago and haven't found a cute enough case yet, but Kate Spade, heck yes!



katiecoll said:


> It's $25 off a $75 purchase at kate spade Saturdays in store and online. It's a 20 digit one time only use code. I won't use mine, so if anyone wants an extra code let me know


YAY! I wonder if we'll be able to stack these...If yes, why hello, I would love to take this off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lanai12 (May 7, 2014)

I saw a box on Instagram with the Laqa. It wasn't the same beautiful color shown in the spoiler which makes me sad. I guess I will just have to buy it, for my birthday. I think I get an anniversary code this month.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I actually was hoping for the nice nude-pink color...


----------



## Jaly (May 7, 2014)

This is slightly OT...

Anyone ordered the LE In Full Bloom box recently and received shipping notice?

I ordered mine on 5/1, to date haven't heard anything from BB, I wonder how many days it take for them to process orders...  Sephora normally send me shipping notification within 3 days time.....


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Jaly said:


> This is slightly OT...
> 
> Anyone ordered the LE In Full Bloom box recently and received shipping notice?
> 
> I ordered mine on 5/1, to date haven't heard anything from BB, I wonder how many days it take for them to process orders...  Sephora normally send me shipping notification within 3 days time.....


Up until then, all my other orders went pretty fast. But I ordered on the 30th and have yet to receive a shipping notice. I sent them an email last night. On their website, it's showing as out of stock. I think a lot of people who ordered that recently are having issues.

Although I also ordered just the Karma Organic nail polish remover the other day from one of my other accounts to use the BB100 points I got when I subscribed and I haven't heard anything on that one either.


----------



## AshleyK (May 7, 2014)

Jaly said:


> This is slightly OT...
> 
> Anyone ordered the LE In Full Bloom box recently and received shipping notice?
> 
> I ordered mine on 5/1, to date haven't heard anything from BB, I wonder how many days it take for them to process orders...  Sephora normally send me shipping notification within 3 days time.....


I would go ahead and email them and ask.. It went past a few days for me and I emailed them and received a shipping notice that day. I got my LE box a few days ago and I love it!


----------



## gemstone (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone who ordered the birchbx plus item got their shipping notification yet?


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2014)

I am not lucky enough for this to actually happen, but my main account sub has 30 points on it and I'm crossing my fingers for a 7 item box. It could be 7 packets of different teas for all I care, haha!


----------



## ashleylind (May 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Has anyone who ordered the birchbx plus item got their shipping notification yet?


Not me.


----------



## CheekyQ (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Up until then, all my other orders went pretty fast. But I ordered on the 30th and have yet to receive a shipping notice. I sent them an email last night. On their website, it's showing as out of stock. I think a lot of people who ordered that recently are having issues.
> 
> Although I also ordered just the Karma Organic nail polish remover the other day from one of my other accounts to use the BB100 points I got when I subscribed and I haven't heard anything on that one either.


Would you mind letting us know what they tell you? I placed an order on the 1st and haven't received a shipping notification yet. An item I ordered is also showing as out-of-stock on the website. Serves me right for getting excited and ordering it as soon as it supposedly came in stock. Boo. Thanks!


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

I don't care that I subbed last night, I wanna know noooooow what I am getting  :lol:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Grumps said:


> Would you mind letting us know what they tell you? I placed an order on the 1st and haven't received a shipping notification yet. An item I ordered is also showing as out-of-stock on the website. Serves me right for getting excited and ordering it as soon as it supposedly came in stock. Boo. Thanks!


Absolutely! What'd you get that's out of stock now?


----------



## casey anne (May 7, 2014)

Got my box! Box 9  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb9

Silver eyeliner. Lotion smells yum. Otherwise pretty boring.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my box!!! Totally surprised me because shipping hasn't updated since the 6th, and it wasn't estimated to be delivered until the 8th or 9th.
> 
> And I think I got a 7 item box!!! I got
> 
> ...


I just got his box too! First time going spoiler free and its an awesome box! The Nexus samples are adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

Hmmm No clickly truck on either one of my accounts. Back to compulsively checking my accounts! LOL


----------



## normajean2008 (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> It's $25 off a $75 purchase at kate spade Saturdays in store and online. It's a 20 digit one time only use code. I won't use mine, so if anyone wants an extra code let me know


Ohh, does it happen to say if it is able for use on clearance items?


----------



## CheekyQ (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Absolutely! What'd you get that's out of stock now?


Awesome! So I'm probably the only one here that's excited about this (judging by the complaints recently), but I've recently become obsessed with sunscreen and Supergoop came out with a new hand cream!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:  And it's probably the most cost-effective one I've seen so far (for the 10oz).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Grumps said:


> Awesome! So I'm probably the only one here that's excited about this (judging by the complaints recently), but I've recently become obsessed with sunscreen and Supergoop came out with a new hand cream!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:  And it's probably the most cost-effective one I've seen so far (for the 10oz).


I actually like Supergoop. I totally bought a full size of the CC cream after my last box and I'll probably buy more when I run out unless I have enough samples of other stuff to sustain me for awhile. I hope you get it soon! I'll keep you posted on what they say about the shipping!


----------



## celiajuno (May 7, 2014)

Grumps said:


> Awesome! So I'm probably the only one here that's excited about this (judging by the complaints recently), but I've recently become obsessed with sunscreen and Supergoop came out with a new hand cream!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:  And it's probably the most cost-effective one I've seen so far (for the 10oz).


I want to try that handcream too, I hope it comes back in stock soon. I love the Supergoop brand. I am on my 5th bottle of the City Sunscreen Serum.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just got his box too! First time going spoiler free and its an awesome box! The Nexus samples are adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice!

What color was your Pixi lip balm?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 7, 2014)

I'm really excited about the Kate Spade Saturday coupon, since a store just opened on the first floor of my office building!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Nice!
> 
> What color was your Pixi lip balm?


Pixi Pink!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

Ok totally thought the Nexxus samples were little bottles, but they're those half bottles where you snip the top off.

Oh well, still a decent amount of product!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm trying to picture what that kind of bottles tray would be but I can't.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I'm trying to picture what that kind of bottles tray would be but I can't.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pixi Pink!


Thanks!

I just put this in my favorites.  If I don't get it in my box I'm ordering one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've had a clicky truck for days, just nothing else.


----------



## angienharry (May 7, 2014)

Urghhhh I'm finally back online. My acct hasn't worked since the upgrade so I had to create another one and was in serious withdrawal!! Both of my boxes have shipped hoping for a great month!!!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> mandithomas89 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to picture what that kind of bottles tray would be but I can't.


Are the "bottles" hard to squeeze?


----------



## shy32 (May 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Has anyone who ordered the birchbx plus item got their shipping notification yet?


  


ashleylind said:


> Not me.


 I haven't either. I usually end up receiving my box quite late when I order the add on. Have either you of been charged? I haven't.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I haven't either. I usually end up receiving my box quite late when I order the add on.
> 
> Have either you of been charged? I haven't.


Add me to hasn't gotten a shipping notification yet.  I have been charged though.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pixi Pink!


Awesome! So it was the one with the bright pink lid rather than the one shown in all of the pictures and on Birchbox?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my box!!! Totally surprised me because shipping hasn't updated since the 6th, and it wasn't estimated to be delivered until the 8th or 9th.
> 
> And I think I got a 7 item box!!! I got
> 
> ...


I got the same box! Was very happy to get the Pixi (that was the one thing I wanted this month) but I am not loving the bright pink color.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 7, 2014)

I am going to try to go spoiler-free for my box this month. I got a shipping notice and I hope it gets here soon!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> mandithomas89 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to picture what that kind of bottles tray would be but I can't.


Wow! That is a way better size than I was expecting! I hope I get that in one of my boxes. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mckondik (May 7, 2014)

Got my box for my classicearly 20-something profile today:  The Marcelle BB Cream, SuperGoop, Nexxus sampler, Fiber Gummies, and the Pixi lipbalm, I was very happy to get the Pixi, though the pink shade is a little mental on its own... looks good layered over one of my berry, drier Bite pencils.


----------



## MissTrix (May 7, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my box!!! Totally surprised me because shipping hasn't updated since the 6th, and it wasn't estimated to be delivered until the 8th or 9th.
> 
> And I think I got a 7 item box!!! I got
> 
> ...


They are showing up as 3 separate products on the box pages.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## CheekyQ (May 7, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I want to try that handcream too, I hope it comes back in stock soon. I love the Supergoop brand. I am on my 5th bottle of the City Sunscreen Serum.


Me too! I was really excited about it, too! I'm a huge fan of the sunscreen serum, but I just can't justify paying that much for it. I wonder if the hand cream would be usable as a face sunscreen too.



mandithomas89 said:


> I actually like Supergoop. I totally bought a full size of the CC cream after my last box and I'll probably buy more when I run out unless I have enough samples of other stuff to sustain me for awhile. I hope you get it soon! I'll keep you posted on what they say about the shipping!


My sister loves their cc cream. I just wish it had more coverage. Definitely keep me posted! I may just go ahead and send them an email tomorrow. I was trying to be patient, buuuut....nope.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 7, 2014)

Do you ladies think Birchbox would send me eyeliner 2 months in a row? Lol I just really don't want an eyeliner box. I REALLY want one of the lip products (any of them lol) and I'll be happy haha thanks in advance! =]


----------



## Spazkatt (May 7, 2014)

I really want box 38!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 8, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I really want box 38!


Me too!! That's definitely the best box this month (in my opinion)! Lol here's to hoping we both get it! =]=]


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

misstrix said:


> They are showing up as 3 separate products on the box pages.  :smilehappyyes:


YAY! It's been so long since I had a 6/7 item box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I really want box 38!


I would take box 38 or 10! I really want 10!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 8, 2014)

I have clicky truck, but no tracking on one account and no clicky truck on the other, so at least maybe no duplicate boxes! Woohoo!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I have clicky truck, but no tracking on one account and no clicky truck on the other, so at least maybe no duplicate boxes! Woohoo!


Every time someone says they have a clicky truck I go look again to see if mine is clicky lol Nope!


----------



## KayEss (May 8, 2014)

The 10th needs to arrive...now!


----------



## coffeeformom (May 8, 2014)

I just got my Birchbox shipping confirmation today!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

Can't remember - but will boxes appear on our accounts even though the 10th is a Saturday?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Can't remember - but will boxes appear on our accounts even though the 10th is a Saturday?


Yes they will @@KaitC13 ! They always update on the 10th regardless of the day of the week!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yes they will @@KaitC13 ! They always update on the 10th regardless of the day of the week!


Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2014)

yeah!  I wonder if I have one of those "incomplete" boxes, like 13.

Which I would love, even though it only has 2 items so far!! lol


----------



## MissJexie (May 8, 2014)

1 Clicky Truck. Waiting impatiently on 2 more!

I just want the boxes to update so I can see what I'm getting already!


----------



## onelilspark (May 8, 2014)

Yay! Clicky truck!! 

And my Mom's Birchbox arrived today! (Ordered as a Mother's Day gift.)


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 8, 2014)

Contacted Birchbox because I still haven't been charged. They say I will receive my box. I've been religiously charged on the first of the month for the last year... It's the 8th and no charge... anyone else having this problem?


----------



## katiecoll (May 8, 2014)

1 box delivered, one clicky, one unclicky. Hopefully that means no dupes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

tnorth1852 said:


> Contacted Birchbox because I still haven't been charged. They say I will receive my box. I've been religiously charged on the first of the month for the last year... It's the 8th and no charge... anyone else having this problem?


You didn't use the BB100 code at all, did you? I was wondering why I didn't get changed but then I remembered I used the code &amp; essentially prepaid for May.


----------



## Tamarin (May 8, 2014)

one of my birchboxes will be here today or tmr!


----------



## disconik (May 8, 2014)

Clicky truck is clicky!  Yay!!!  They didn't make me wait until the end!  

*ohmmmmnogilchristandsoamesohmmmmmm*


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

So.... I made the worst screwup ever... 

I have a bunch of little LUSH sample containers that I reuse for my foil samples, and to take things like some moisturizer or conditioner with me to the gym for when I shower there... Well, I had too much foundation leftover and I wanted to save it instead of throw it away, so I took one of my containers that I thought had my cheapo St. Ives moisturizer in it, and rinsed it out, and put my foundation in it... 

Turn out, that was totally my Number 4 Reconstruction Masque sample that was in there, not my cheapo freaking moisturizer... I LOVED that masque soooo muchhhhh. 

Could someone please PM me if you have one you're not using?  =(  Slim chance, but I want the stuff SO bad, and I don't want to pay $50-something for a full-sized bottle until I get to try it at least a couple of times (I had only used it once).  

@@Scooby Dynamite is the best ever! &lt;3


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 8, 2014)

Still no tracking on the account with clicky truck and no clicky truck on other account, so yeah, pretty much same as last night! LOL


----------



## Tamarin (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> So.... I made the worst screwup ever...
> 
> I have a bunch of little LUSH sample containers that I reuse for my foil samples, and to take things like some moisturizer or conditioner with me to the gym for when I shower there... Well, I had too much foundation leftover and I wanted to save it instead of throw it away, so I took one of my containers that I thought had my cheapo St. Ives moisturizer in it, and rinsed it out, and put my foundation in it...
> 
> ...


So there are 1.5 oz bottles available online for like  $10-15 - maybe you could look into that if you want to try it out a bit longer? For example it's on amazon for about $15 with free shipping.

ETA: I also found the 5.1 oz on amazon and it's $33, free shipping.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> So there are 1.5 oz bottles available online for like  $10-15 - maybe you could look into that if you want to try it out a bit longer?


Thank you!  I will definitely look for them!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> So.... I made the worst screwup ever...
> 
> I have a bunch of little LUSH sample containers that I reuse for my foil samples, and to take things like some moisturizer or conditioner with me to the gym for when I shower there... Well, I had too much foundation leftover and I wanted to save it instead of throw it away, so I took one of my containers that I thought had my cheapo St. Ives moisturizer in it, and rinsed it out, and put my foundation in it...
> 
> ...


I gotchoo boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (May 8, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> I would go ahead and email them and ask.. It went past a few days for me and I emailed them and received a shipping notice that day. I got my LE box a few days ago and I love it!


I called them today for the In Full Bloom box order on 5/1 exactly a week later.

The guy said In Full Bloom is out of stock so they are waiting for the restocked products and once its available again it'd be shipped to me.

1) so maybe In Full Bloom will be available again on BB site as currently its OOS.

2) gave me 100 bb points for my troubles...  awesome!

I am "suppose" to get shipping by end of this week... hopefully it happens..   this delay is causing me to buy/shop more of other products as i want products! and b/c its not getting to me I'm antsy.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> I gotchoo boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thankya for making my crappy day better =)


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

I got a clicky truck!!! Woot!!! lol


----------



## LadyK (May 8, 2014)

Two clicky trucks but only one with working tracking info.  Keeping fingers crossed for two different boxes!  I am really hoping for one of the Laqa lip pencils.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> You didn't use the BB100 code at all, did you? I was wondering why I didn't get changed but then I remembered I used the code &amp; essentially prepaid for May.


*doh* I sho'nuff did.... and THIS is why I need MUT. Thank you for being my sanity. Makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Rachel S (May 8, 2014)

tnorth1852 said:


> *doh* I sho'nuff did.... and THIS is why I need MUT. Thank you for being my sanity. Makes perfect sense now.


Ahh duh! I was confused too. Seems like I used that code so long ago now... I forgot all about it!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

I haven't been tracking my Birchboxes because they have been taking forever to show up, even though I've had my clicky trucks for several days now. 

Guess who showed up in my mailbox today as a special surprise for my awful week?  My BB for my main account!



Spoiler















Pretty underwhelmed, as I'm allergic as all hell to Supergoop, and I'm iffy about lip colors, plus I already had a sample of the BP shampoo, but I'll definitely give everything a try (EXCEPT THE SUPERGOOP - I still have an allergic reaction pimple from the last time I used the evil stuff, this is going UP FOR TRADEEEEEE GET IT OUT OF MY HOUSE).  



ETA:  My box page hasn't updated yet, so I'm not sure which # it is, sorry girls!


----------



## Rachel S (May 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I have a tracking number on my main account already. I have NEVER had shipping info this early before... I'm so pumped! This means I will be 100% spoiler free this month, too. I have literally not seen one single solitairy spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For some reason that makes me feel proud. My second account so far just has a non-clicky truck, hoping this means minimal dupes.


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

So jealous of everyone getting boxes already! I have five boxes coming my way and no shipping info on any of them yet...I really hope I don't get too many dupes!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

I did a swatch of the



Spoiler



Laqa &amp; Co Balm, because I was curious to see how sheer it was.  It's just sheer enough for me to actually like it, but it's also buildable.  I'll definitely use it, and I'm glad that I swatched it to see.


----------



## ashleygo (May 8, 2014)

I got a box (1 or 3) today, marcelle bb cream, cynthia eyeliner silver, no. 4 shampoo/conditioner, smarty pants vitamins, gilchrist body lotion. box #9. All very nice, the smarty vitamins were great! I wanted to try Marcelle so I'm happy. Now if one of my other two boxes have Laqa &amp; Co I'll be thru the moon this month.


----------



## ashleylind (May 8, 2014)

Eeeek! One of my boxes arrived! I didn't even know it had shipped! I got this and my Sample Society box in the mail. I'm trying to be good and send off one of my magazines to my editor first, before opening them. Maybe it will be good motivation to work faster?


----------



## normajean2008 (May 8, 2014)

So I'm still waiting on my boxes to show up in the next week...but I just got an order in from Ulta today, and something in the variety sample pack I got reminded me of Birchbox boxes.. 

There are always so many complaints about getting foil samples in the boxes... and as I opened my variety sample pack, a tiny third sample fell out of a bigger sample's outer cover pack.  Great, another foil.. anyways.. I read what it is, it is a cologne sample.  I figured it'd be like those foil packs you open and there is a little scented piece of fabric inside etc.  

I got a liquid cologne sample, inside a foil packet.  Instead of a little vial, they put it in a foil packet!  Uhm, yeah...good thing the cologne didn't stink to high heaven, because it got all over the dang place!  Made me think of here... we may get foils occasionally, but at least we're not getting liquid scent samples in foils!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> So I'm still waiting on my boxes to show up in the next week...but I just got an order in from Ulta today, and something in the variety sample pack I got reminded me of Birchbox boxes..
> 
> There are always so many complaints about getting foil samples in the boxes... and as I opened my variety sample pack, a tiny third sample fell out of a bigger sample's outer cover pack.  Great, another foil.. anyways.. I read what it is, it is a cologne sample.  I figured it'd be like those foil packs you open and there is a little scented piece of fabric inside etc.
> 
> I got a liquid cologne sample, inside a foil packet.  Instead of a little vial, they put it in a foil packet!  Uhm, yeah...good thing the cologne didn't stink to high heaven, because it got all over the dang place!  Made me think of here... we may get foils occasionally, but at least we're not getting liquid scent samples in foils!


That's awful!!! LOL


----------



## chaostheory (May 8, 2014)

I signed my husband up for birchbox man under my account and now I get his points! Woohoo!

I'm so antsy for what I'm getting in my birchbox this month, though I hope I don't get the Supergoop only because I got the CC cream last month and it hurt my face so bad. So did the Paula's Choice. Not the products fault, I just have an immensely sensitive face so most things don't work for it. I really wanted them to work out though!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I did a swatch of the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that color is really pretty!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2014)

my box was in atlanta this morning so i'm hoping that means i'll get it before i leave town tomorrow!


----------



## MissJexie (May 8, 2014)

omg Birchbox did a promo for 250 free Kate Spade Necklaces with any new subscription and they were gone in 2 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 8, 2014)

I lied I just used it!!

BBSATURDAYFB

First 250 people though, hurry!

(for a free kate spade necklace with a new subscription)


----------



## Pixikins (May 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I lied I just used it!!
> 
> BBSATURDAYFB
> 
> ...


I used it too...did the necklace show up in your cart or in your email receipt? The necklace didn't show up in my cart or in my confirmation email....how am I supposed to know it worked?


----------



## MissJexie (May 8, 2014)

pixikins said:


> I used it too...did the necklace show up in your cart or in your email receipt? The necklace didn't show up in my cart or in my confirmation email....how am I supposed to know it worked?


Nope. It said the code was applied but there's no proof on my order info that it went through, so I guess I just have to wait and see?


----------



## Pixikins (May 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Nope. It said the code was applied but there's no proof on my order info that it went through, so I guess I just have to wait and see?


Well at least it wasn't just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's hoping


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

I used it as well. No confirmation or anything. Hopefully it went through in time!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

Oh man, that was all such a blur! LOL I don't even remember if I put the details in correctly for the gift box. I hope so!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

Got one, I think! It said it applied, so hopefully it went through.

Another 3 box month!


----------



## ashleylind (May 8, 2014)

Look what arrived!

The gummy vitamins were delicious, but a tad pricey for my liking. I didn't think I'd like the Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube just based on the color alone, but it's beautiful on and isn't making my lips feel claustrophobic, so yay! Sort of bummed to be getting another Whish shaving cream (I got blueberry in my November box), but it will get used and I do like the scent of this one better.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 8, 2014)

Got one too! 3 boxes for me this month as well LOL


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Got one, I think! It said it applied, so hopefully it went through.
> 
> Another 3 box month!


Same here. And 3 Glossyboxes. I'm a ridiculous addict who must be stopped! Just when I think I'm cutting down, something like this happens!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 8, 2014)

No, no no no no.  I already bought the necklace, I do not need another one.  Disregard, Elizabeth, that the promotion code worked in your account.


----------



## naturalactions (May 8, 2014)

Did anyone take advantage of the Kate Spade necklace when it was offered as a $20 add on this month? I was debating it then and passed, but this was an easy yes! I really hope the code stops working when they hit 250...I would be bummed to get a box with no necklace now...


----------



## MissJexie (May 8, 2014)

BB Facebook Response: "If you entered the code and it said it was applied, you're all set! It won't show up in your order confirmation, but if you want to double check if it was added, please message us! We're happy to take a look."

I got it on my account. I went to get one on my mom's account but no such luck. Code went pretty quickly.


----------



## klg534 (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Got one, I think! It said it applied, so hopefully it went through.
> 
> Another 3 box month!


Me two..  caved. I will be sad if it didn't work because the code said applied and they were pretty honest about saying they only have 250. My email doesn't say anything about it, which makes me nervous because the gifts normally appear in your cart. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

Ok they just said on Facebook if you applied the code and it said it was added then you are good. Also about 3 minutes ago they said it was still available!


----------



## marigoldsue (May 8, 2014)

And I thought I was finally going to be down to only one BB. But now I am back up to 2.  And I referred myself, so I got the extra 50 points on a closed account that was at 260.  Yay!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Eeeek! One of my boxes arrived! I didn't even know it had shipped! I got this and my Sample Society box in the mail. I'm trying to be good and send off one of my magazines to my editor first, before opening them. Maybe it will be good motivation to work faster?


I'm a transcriptionist myself, and I work at my own pace...

Somedays, this is one of the only ways I'm able to motivate myself, haha!  

ETA:  I gifted myself a three-month sub and got the necklace for free 38 minutes after they posted the code.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> And I thought I was finally going to be down to only one BB. But now I am back up to 2.  And I referred myself, so I got the extra 50 points on a closed account that was at 260.  Yay!


Lol, I've been telling myself that I wont ever go beyond 2 boxes, but this deal broke that promise to myself. I'm now a 3 boxer!  I think I'm going to leave this profile completely blank and see what I get the next couple of months.


----------



## ashleylind (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I'm a transcriptionist myself, and I work at my own pace...
> 
> Somedays, this is one of the only ways I'm able to motivate myself, haha!
> 
> ETA:  I gifted myself a three-month sub and got the necklace for free 38 minutes after they posted the code.


I work from home. Sometimes finding the proper motivation is hard!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I work from home. Sometimes finding the proper motivation is hard!


I do as well. Sorry, my three-year-old son was talking so I couldn't formulate a complete thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I do as well. Sorry, my three-year-old son was talking so I couldn't formulate a complete thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha! I understand how that goes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 8, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Look what arrived!
> 
> The gummy vitamins were delicious, but a tad pricey for my liking. I didn't think I'd like the Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube just based on the color alone, but it's beautiful on and isn't making my lips feel claustrophobic, so yay! Sort of bummed to be getting another Whish shaving cream (I got blueberry in my November box), but it will get used and I do like the scent of this one better.


I'm so jealous that you got the purple Laqa!! I hope I get it too! Lol wish me luck! Thanks for sharing! =]=]


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Look what arrived!
> 
> The gummy vitamins were delicious, but a tad pricey for my liking. I didn't think I'd like the Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube just based on the color alone, but it's beautiful on and isn't making my lips feel claustrophobic, so yay! Sort of bummed to be getting another Whish shaving cream (I got blueberry in my November box), but it will get used and I do like the scent of this one better.


Can you take a picture with it on?  I'm curious how it looks!


----------



## katiecoll (May 8, 2014)

I just added the kate spade code at 540 PM central time. It said code applied still... But I'm going to message and ask!

I guess 4 boxes this month can be fun?!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 8, 2014)

Not to complain about discounts lol but doesn't it seem like they are getting _desperate_ for new subs? :blink:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Grumps said:


> Would you mind letting us know what they tell you? I placed an order on the 1st and haven't received a shipping notification yet. An item I ordered is also showing as out-of-stock on the website. Serves me right for getting excited and ordering it as soon as it supposedly came in stock. Boo. Thanks!


@ Not sure how much of this applies to your order since it was a different item, but maybe yours is in a similar situation? I would definitely call!



Jaly said:


> I called them today for the In Full Bloom box order on 5/1 exactly a week later.
> 
> The guy said In Full Bloom is out of stock so they are waiting for the restocked products and once its available again it'd be shipped to me.
> 
> ...


Did they tell you they were actually going to ship the In Full Bloom box to you?  I ordered on 4/30 and hadn't heard anything so I emailed them yesterday and then called today. One rep, Joey, emailed me back and told me that it was out of stock and backordered and would not be sent out and that they would work on refunding me and give me 100 bb points. The other rep, Jenna, called me and also confirmed that it was not in stock and would not be available and refunded me (including taking back the bb points I got for the purchase) and then she emailed me and told me she would give me an additional 100 bb points for my trouble. I appreciate the points, but I really wanted that box and I'm still kind of upset that they took my money and didn't bother to inform me of any of this for a full 8 days.


----------



## rachelshine (May 8, 2014)

Okay, I am going to add another box with the Kate Spade code &amp; it wants me to pay for shipping?!?!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Okay, I am going to add another box with the Kate Spade code &amp; it wants me to pay for shipping?!?!


It did the same thing to me the other day. I went back to the original cart screen, typed in my zip code and did the "estimate shipping" or whatever it says and then it said $0 and worked like normal.


----------



## Jaly (May 8, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> @ Not sure how much of this applies to your order since it was a different item, but maybe yours is in a similar situation? I would definitely call!
> 
> Did they tell you they were actually going to ship the In Full Bloom box to you? I ordered on 4/30 and hadn't heard anything so I emailed them yesterday and then called today. One rep, Joey, emailed me back and told me that it was out of stock and backordered and would not be sent out and that they would work on refunding me and give me 100 bb points. The other rep, Jenna, called me and also confirmed that it was not in stock and would not be available and refunded me (including taking back the bb points I got for the purchase) and then she emailed me and told me she would give me an additional 100 bb points for my trouble. I appreciate the points, but I really wanted that box and I'm still kind of upset that they took my money and didn't bother to inform me of any of this for a full 8 days.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Also, I just gifted myself a new 3 month sub and did the code and it worked! 5 boxes... :wacko:


----------



## rachelshine (May 8, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> It did the same thing to me the other day. I went back to the original cart screen, typed in my zip code and did the "estimate shipping" or whatever it says and then it said $0 and worked like normal.


Phew, I just redid it and it cleared out the shipping. So strange! But yay free necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (May 8, 2014)

This is both interesting and alarming.

My rep did tell me the in full bloom box would be shipped to me by end of this week. He'd aid it's back order and once they get more shipments in they would ship it. He made no mention of refund or not being able to send me the product I ordered. I order on 5/1

Hopefully I will get it. As I really wanted this box as well.


----------



## Jaly (May 8, 2014)

Sorry I can't seem to quote and reply correctly on my phone!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Jaly said:


> This is both interesting and alarming.
> 
> My rep did tell me the in full bloom box would be shipped to me by end of this week. He'd aid it's back order and once they get more shipments in they would ship it. He made no mention of refund or not being able to send me the product I ordered. I order on 5/1
> 
> Hopefully I will get it. As I really wanted this box as well.


It's weird on mobile! I only just got it to work for my yesterday. Yeah, I'm really bummed and confused.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Jaly said:


> This is both interesting and alarming.
> 
> My rep did tell me the in full bloom box would be shipped to me by end of this week. He'd aid it's back order and once they get more shipments in they would ship it. He made no mention of refund or not being able to send me the product I ordered. I order on 5/1
> 
> Hopefully I will get it. As I really wanted this box as well.


Okay, I just got a shipping notice for my In Full Bloom/Cynthia Rowley order. What the h, Birchbox? I am so confused lol


----------



## ChemLady (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Birchbox extras are returnable/refundable? I did the Kate Spade add on, but if I can get it for free with a subscription, I'd rather do that.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Also, I just gifted myself a new 3 month sub and did the code and it worked! 5 boxes... :wacko:


I thought i was "gifting myself" a sub, but I used my main account, and it says you can't redeem it from the account you sent it from, so I'm hella confused.  Can someone who is more eloquent than myself please explain to me how exactly I messed up?  It's not a huge deal, because I can just create a new account or use it on my secondary account that I was about to cancel, but when they said you could "gift it to yourself" I was sort of under the assumption that that was literally what I was doing there.  

@@ChemLady I was just thinking of how absolutely p'ed off those of you who purchased the add-on must be.  I'm so sorry, and I hope they will rectify it for you, because that's truly not fair you spent $20 for something they're literally giving away now.


----------



## CheekyQ (May 8, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> @ Not sure how much of this applies to your order since it was a different item, but maybe yours is in a similar situation? I would definitely call!
> 
> Did they tell you they were actually going to ship the In Full Bloom box to you?  I ordered on 4/30 and hadn't heard anything so I emailed them yesterday and then called today. One rep, Joey, emailed me back and told me that it was out of stock and backordered and would not be sent out and that they would work on refunding me and give me 100 bb points. The other rep, Jenna, called me and also confirmed that it was not in stock and would not be available and refunded me (including taking back the bb points I got for the purchase) and then she emailed me and told me she would give me an additional 100 bb points for my trouble. I appreciate the points, but I really wanted that box and I'm still kind of upset that they took my money and didn't bother to inform me of any of this for a full 8 days.


Hey, thanks for this! Yeah, I actually ended up emailing them. The first person who responded basically just said "don't worry, it's coming and we'll email you soon with a shipping confirmation". That was disappointing since my order confirmation said it'd be shipped within 2 days. So I wrote back and asked if it would still be shipped since one item was out of stock. A different person responded and gave me 100 points but didn't even know which item was out-of-stock. Bummer about your box. I hope they fix all of this soon.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

This has to be more then a warehouse issue. I hope they hold an emergency meeting about all the issues they have been having. And I hope they address all of these issues with the customers in a public format.


----------



## wadedl (May 8, 2014)

I just bought a box for the Kate Spade necklace! I was regretting not buying it and now it will be mine.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I thought i was "gifting myself" a sub, but I used my main account, and it says you can't redeem it from the account you sent it from, so I'm hella confused.  Can someone who is more eloquent than myself please explain to me how exactly I messed up?  It's not a huge deal, because I can just create a new account or use it on my secondary account that I was about to cancel, but when they said you could "gift it to yourself" I was sort of under the assumption that that was literally what I was doing there.
> 
> @@ChemLady I was just thinking of how absolutely p'ed off those of you who purchased the add-on must be.  I'm so sorry, and I hope they will rectify it for you, because that's truly not fair you spent $20 for something they're literally giving away now.


Yes, it has to be a separate account under a different e-mail. You can gift that same e-mail another sub when the first one runs out but you cannot gift it to the account you are gifting from. I re-wrote that about 10 times! LOL Does that make sense?


----------



## quene8106 (May 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I lied I just used it!!
> 
> BBSATURDAYFB
> 
> ...


Thanks! I used the code for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Yes, it has to be a separate account under a different e-mail. You can gift that same e-mail another sub when the first one runs out but you cannot gift it to the account you are gifting from. I re-wrote that about 10 times! LOL Does that make sense?


Lmao, thank you so much for taking the time, it totally makes sense!  I'll just have to use it on my secondary account, which I was going to cancel anyways, and I'll probably cancel my primary account too, just so I don't risk having 800 of the same item.  If I get anymore variations of Supergoop I think I might actually cry.


----------



## ashleylind (May 8, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Can you take a picture with it on?  I'm curious how it looks!






The light in my bathroom is too intense and it's making everything not look as bright on my camera. The swatch photo is more accurate than what you're seeing on me. If I think about it tomorrow, I'll try for a picture outside.


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

It's 7:13PM PST and the code still applies...!

Look like I'm joining the 4-box club this month.....................XD


----------



## Tamarin (May 8, 2014)

Got the box on my second account today!  I already got the shampoo and conditioner before, and I will never use those breath mints or sunscreen, so that may go to the trade pile.  I am excited about the laqa and co though I wish I had gotten the purple one...I don't have any purple lip colors.  I'll wait till my other box gets here to see if I'll get the purple.  And this is the earliest I have ever received a box!!! I usually get them around the 14-15th.

Edit: I don't know why it says "attached thumbnails".  Help?


----------



## MissJexie (May 8, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Got the box on my second account today!  I already got the shampoo and conditioner before, and I will never use those breath mints or sunscreen, so that may go to the trade pile.  I am excited about the laqa and co though I wish I had gotten the purple one...I don't have any purple lip colors.  I'll wait till my other box gets here to see if I'll get the purple.  And this is the earliest I have ever received a box!!! I usually get them around the 14-15th.
> 
> Edit: I don't know why it says "attached thumbnails".  Help?


If you got teh shampoo and conditioner before on the same account, you can message them and let them know. You're not supposed to get the same thing in more than one box.


----------



## Tamarin (May 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If you got teh shampoo and conditioner before on the same account, you can message them and let them know. You're not supposed to get the same thing in more than one box.


Ah - I got them on my main account,and this was the box from my second account.  Yeah, I know we're not supposed to get exact repeats on the same account   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2014)

I used the code on a new account and it was applied!!  I did message them.


----------



## Jaly (May 8, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> liplube.jpg
> 
> The light in my bathroom is too intense and it's making everything not look as bright on my camera. The swatch photo is more accurate than what you're seeing on me. If I think about it tomorrow, I'll try for a picture outside.


Hmm it doesn't look purple... Can u tell me where is the lala made in? Curious


----------



## rachelshine (May 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I used the code on a new account and it was applied!!  I did message them.


Me too. No response yet, but I am just going to hope and pray it went through!!


----------



## hazeleyes (May 8, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> It's 7:13PM PST and the code still applies...!
> 
> Look like I'm joining the 4-box club this month.....................XD


Ha! Me too! Crazy!

Anyone who has received their box know if the $25 Kate Spade gift code is stackable?


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

@@hazeleyes that would be SO awesome if it was. ALSO, does the code expire anytime soon??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@hazeleyes that would be SO awesome if it was. ALSO, does the code expire anytime soon??


I don't have mine with me so maybe someone else can confirm but I'm pretty sure it was July?


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

I wonder if we can use it on sale items. If so, this is speaking to me...


----------



## jbrookeb (May 9, 2014)

In case anyone was wondering, I just used the bbsaturdayfb code (2:30am) and it says it was applied. Which is awesome because the link my BB rep emailed me for the May add on didn't work and I missed out on adding it to my May box. This is WAY better though!

BB turning up the heat on fixing their recent flubs. A huge order I placed yesterday morning is already mailed and scheduled for delivery Monday. Strong work, BB. Strong work.

Edited to add important words and stuff.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 9, 2014)

In the Instagram photos I've seen it looks like the Kate Spade code is $20 off and $X amount purchase. I've never seen those be stackable.

Also, the Birchbox France and UK boxes are both gorgeous this month! We need to set up an official trade off. Someone subscribe to them for me, then send them over! I'd offer the American version but they're boring in comparison! Will compensate in American junk food!


----------



## Rachel85 (May 9, 2014)

Got my box today  I'm a little sad I didn't get and lip products, but super excited for the silver eyeliner I received the bb creme in a pick 2 a while ago and loved it. So I'm happy to have another. Looking forward to trying the no4 shampoo and conditioner. The gummies were yummy, but I'm just not seeing myself pay $30 a month for vitamins. I'm just meh about the lotion. I'll use it...it's just not a real exciting product to me.

Kate spade offer is $25 off $75.


----------



## casey anne (May 9, 2014)

Rachel85 said:


> Got my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a little sad I didn't get and lip products, but super excited for the silver eyeliner I received the bb creme in a pick 2 a while ago and loved it. So I'm happy to have another. Looking forward to trying the no4 shampoo and conditioner. The gummies were yummy, but I'm just not seeing myself pay $30 a month for vitamins. I'm just meh about the lotion. I'll use it...it's just not a real exciting product to me.
> 
> Kate spade offer is $25 off $75.


I received the same box and absolutely love the eyeliner! Makes the eyes POP!


----------



## ChemLady (May 9, 2014)

I got in touch with Birchbox and they confirmed that the Kate Spade necklace promo added, and it looks like they will let me return the Kate Spade necklace that I got through the Birchbox Plus program. Wooo hooo!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I got in touch with Birchbox and they confirmed that the Kate Spade necklace promo added, and it looks like they will let me return the Kate Spade necklace that I got through the Birchbox Plus program. Wooo hooo!


For real?  See I'm still getting it to apply on a second account, and I'm wondering if I can return it on my normal account! Whaddaya think?  Maybe I can try?


----------



## casey anne (May 9, 2014)

I emailed BB this morning asking if I could cancel the necklace from the BB Plus, and she said no, that it was too late to do so...but of course other reps are saying yes.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I emailed BB this morning asking if I could cancel the necklace from the BB Plus, and she said no, that it was too late to do so...but of course other reps are saying yes.


Well, I guess if I get two necklaces, I get two necklaces.  Or I just get two May boxes.  Whatevers!  Thanks for your input though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed from my second account to see if the promotion was even applied!  I guess I'll ask from there depending on the answer I get!


----------



## casey anne (May 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Well, I guess if I get two necklaces, I get two necklaces.  Or I just get two May boxes.  Whatevers!  Thanks for your input though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed from my second account to see if the promotion was even applied!  I guess I'll ask from there depending on the answer I get!


Exactly. I love the necklace and if I have to gift one, then so be it!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Exactly. I love the necklace and if I have to gift one, then so be it!


Exactly!  I think it'll make a lovely gift!!


----------



## celiajuno (May 9, 2014)

I got my box today it was box 30. I am not too thrilled to get shampoo and conditioner for the third month but I did get the Pixi lip balm I wanted and it is a 70 point box.


----------



## ChemLady (May 9, 2014)

I wasn't going to be heartbroken if I wasn't allowed to return it. It would be a good excuse to live out my dream of dressing like Mr. T by wearing both of them at the same time (plus many, many more necklaces) lol.  It sounded like she (Cara) couldn't cancel the Birchbox Plus one, but once it got to me I can email in and ask for a return voucher. We will see!


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

Yay! Clicky truck on my main account and shipping notification for the 'Nude Tude palette I ordered with points! This is a good day for me with Birchbox!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

Does anyone else obsess over their "box" page on the BB app? I think I have clicked my little box a thousand times to see if it will just pretty please open for me! lol


----------



## celiajuno (May 9, 2014)

I was out on the Kate Spade Saturday shop because I have been wanting to get a customized weekender. You can't use the coupon code on that particular product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If anyone wants my code, let me know.


----------



## Lyllis (May 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Does anyone else obsess over their "box" page on the BB app? I think I have clicked my little box a thousand times to see if it will just pretty please open for me! lol


Yeah, that would be me.........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Even sadder, I'm annoyed that I have to go out to dinner tonight with a friend because my box is OUT FOR DELIVERY and I won't be able to open it up and play with all the goodies till late tonight!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 9, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the code for Kate Spade. I joined the two subscription club and got a free Kate Spade necklace. Oh and the 50 points was nice....basically a great end to a crappy week.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 9, 2014)

I just received my box! That's the earliest I've received it since I first began subbing back in July 2012. It looks like I got Box 6 except the listing on Box 6 is missing one additional item that I received (Supergoop Every day SPF 30), I haven't run through all the box #'s to confirm it but I doubt they would send out 2 of the same boxes with one having an additional item ? I'm not unhappy about the Nexus since it's for color treated hair but this will be the third time in 5 months I've received shampoo and conditioner (last month and Feb). I am loving that I get 70 points this month. This will be only the 2nd time I've received a 7 item box. Just give me a break next month on shampoo and conditioner, Ok BB ? And hey, I'm still waiting to sample the BP oil (sniff).

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb6


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

@@celiajuno Awww no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They have some other really cute items on sale though! Look through that first before offering up your code! Not sure if they are good on sale, but I saw some adorable things. 

I am sure I'll end up with a super hair heavy box, given that I have an Allure Beauty Box coming to me. This way, I'll be drowning in hair products. Forever. At least I'll die with pretty hair I suppose!


----------



## caseybean025 (May 9, 2014)

Yay! Clicky truck! Too bad the tracking hasn't updated though. I'm just really excited to see what I get since I switched my profile a bit.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I got in touch with Birchbox and they confirmed that the Kate Spade necklace promo added, and it looks like they will let me return the Kate Spade necklace that I got through the Birchbox Plus program. Wooo hooo!


I also got a confirmation that I am getting the Kate Spade necklace in my second box!!  Which once the box ships out, I will cancel it - I don't need 2 birchbox accounts!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

I feel like I've bothered BB CS so much lately that I think I'll just assume the Kate Spade code worked. Are we supposed to get it at the same time as the welcome box if we bought a gift sub?

In other news, just got this email from their CS:



> Hi Mandi,
> 
> Thank you for your continued patience!
> 
> ...


This was after they refunded me for my In Full Bloom box yesterday and reordered the Cynthia Rowley set separately. So I guess the In Full Bloom box is free plus I got 100 BB points??


----------



## Jaly (May 9, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I feel like I've bothered BB CS so much lately that I think I'll just assume the Kate Spade code worked. Are we supposed to get it at the same time as the welcome box if we bought a gift sub?
> 
> In other news, just got this email from their CS:
> 
> This was after they refunded me for my In Full Bloom box yesterday and reordered the Cynthia Rowley set separately. So I guess the In Full Bloom box is free plus I got 100 BB points??


Yay! if your in full bloom box is being shipped out, mine may also be shipping too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats on the free box! especially since that In Full Bloom is such high value!


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Does anyone else obsess over their "box" page on the BB app? I think I have clicked my little box a thousand times to see if it will just pretty please open for me! lol


ugh yesss. I keep staring at it like CHANGE COME ON lol


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> ugh yesss. I keep staring at it like CHANGE COME ON lol


Right!? I just keep shutting down the app and opening it up again and logging out and logging back in just to see if it changes!!! LOL Also, lately in the Discover tab, it does not show Box History on the items i have previously received... so there is no way THAT app trick will work for me!


----------



## OiiO (May 9, 2014)

My box just came!

Coola Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion

Marcelle New-Age 8 in 1 Power Serum

Nexxus Color Assure Pre-Wash Primer, Shampoo 7 Conditioner

Pixi Shea Butter lip Balm in Coral Crush - Full size

Harney &amp; Sons Tea in Pomegranate Oolong and Caribe

Bonus - $25 off $75 unique code for Kate Spade, can be used online or in-store


----------



## mama2358 (May 9, 2014)

Just got my box. I must say, I really like the yellow this month! I got box 34. It's fine, not spectacular. I'm probably least enthused about getting no. 4 for the second month in a row, but at least this one seems to smell a lot better. The Cotz is a tiny sample. The Whish shaving cream will get used. The Laqa is the purple from the video. Not sure it's my color, purple (which was my favorite color in my teen years) is now my most disliked color. I'm glad my other account doesn't have a clicky truck yet so I have a good chance of not getting too many dupes of this stuff.

ETA- ok, the purple Laqa looks fine on me with just a little on. My almost 2 yo noticed it right away and liked it, so I guess it's a go. lol


----------



## TippyAG (May 9, 2014)

OiiO said:


> My box just came!
> 
> Coola Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion
> 
> ...


AWESOME box!! I hope one if mine turn out to be this one!


----------



## katyrn (May 9, 2014)

My box on my main account should get here today! Hurry mail lady. Too bad we are the last street on her route. Off to the gym I go then. Maybe when I get back my box will be there. So excited! :w00t:


----------



## Meggpi (May 9, 2014)

No tracking on my box, boo.


----------



## JulietIsTaken (May 9, 2014)

OiiO said:


> My box just came!
> 
> Coola Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion
> 
> ...


Hey, we're box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm pretty sure that this is an 80 70 point box because the full sized Nexxus are listed as three separate products in the shop! 

(edited because math is hard! lol)


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

Tracking!  Hooray!


----------



## celiajuno (May 9, 2014)

Just an FYI, the tracking on my box still does not show anything but I received it today.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Right!? I just keep shutting down the app and opening it up again and logging out and logging back in just to see if it changes!!! LOL Also, lately in the Discover tab, it does not show Box History on the items i have previously received... so there is no way THAT app trick will work for me!


it was doing the same for me. All the products either said trending or recommended for you. Guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## KayEss (May 9, 2014)

Wow, my second box was accepted by USPS at 3 am...I wonder if that means it will be delivered today?? I have never gotten a box before the 10th!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> it was doing the same for me. All the products either said trending or recommended for you. Guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow


Oh good!! I am glad it is not just me and my stupid phone! lol I can't remember, do they usually update the box contents so we can see what is in our box at a certain time or is it just random?


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

Oh and this:







has been added to some box pages!


----------



## KayEss (May 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Oh good!! I am glad it is not just me and my stupid phone! lol I can't remember, do they usually update the box contents so we can see what is in our box at a certain time or is it just random?


Boxes should update the 10th at 3 am PST, 6 am EST!


----------



## MissTrix (May 9, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Just an FYI, the tracking on my box still does not show anything but I received it today.


I sincerely hope this is the case with my box. I received tracking info on Tuesday that has to update. It just says...

"The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time."


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I sincerely hope this is the case with my box. I received tracking info on Tuesday that has to update. It just says...
> 
> "The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time."


That's what mine says too!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 9, 2014)

kayess said:


> Boxes should update the 10th at 3 am PST, 6 am EST!


Yay!!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (May 9, 2014)

soo i got these in my box




they are sooo weird but i LOOOVE it

its like pop rocks that erase bad breath!!!

anyone who gets them it says to put in mouth and swish with saliva... i reccomend getting a bit of water in your mouth too.... unless you produce alot of saliva i guess &gt;p

theyre weird but i think theyre fun!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> soo i got these in my box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got these last month &amp; loved them too! I'm obsessed with Pop Rocks though lol


----------



## TippyAG (May 9, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> soo i got these in my box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got these last month to! I loved them! I only used about half a pouch at a time, one whole pouch seemed like just too much for me. Maybe I have a small mouth? Idk


----------



## ashleylind (May 9, 2014)

Those pop rock mints are fun! My BB Man sub got them!

And yay! My other sub shipped!


----------



## katyrn (May 9, 2014)

This is box 23. I'm happy for the Laqa &amp; Co but otherwise it's kind of disappointing. My mom saw the box and said, "You paid $10 for this? I would create an uproar." She doesn't really understand the points, though. Still, I would prefer 7 items I don't care for compared to 5 products I don't care for. At least then I could spend the points on what I actually want. Ah, such is life. I have two other boxes to look forward to.


----------



## katyrn (May 9, 2014)

Ah. Sorry the image is so large! I don't know how to make it smaller!


----------



## skylola123 (May 9, 2014)

Is there a trade list/swap for May?

I got the Laqa &amp; Co lipstain in a pink color...really wanted the Pixi lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

Not sure if this has been answered at all. Will subs that were ordered after the first update on the 10th too? I ordered 3 on May 3rd.


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

Kate Spade code is NOT stackable, but CAN be used on sale!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

skylola123 said:


> Is there a trade list/swap for May?
> 
> I got the Laqa &amp; Co lipstain in a pink color...really wanted the Pixi lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just made one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132114-birchbox-swaps-may-2014/


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

still nothing!!
 

just a truck, but it is not clickable and no tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2014)

I got box 9 today...meh. I'll use everything, but nothing is super exciting to me. I traded my silver eyeliner last month, maybe I'll go ahead and give it a shot this month since BB really wants me to have it.    Happy that I get to review 6 items.






Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo

 



Number 4™ Volumizing Condition

 



Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow 

 



Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner 

 



Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion 

 



SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 9, 2014)

i can't believe tomorrow is already the 10th!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i can't believe tomorrow is already the 10th!


I plan on spending my waking up time checking out my box assignments and probably heading over to the swap thread for some tentative swaps before I head off for Crafty Wonderland to spend way too much at the Shiro booth!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 9, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I sincerely hope this is the case with my box. I received tracking info on Tuesday that has to update. It just says...
> 
> "The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time."


Mine says that too.  Take the tracking number and put it directly into USPS.com and it should have updated info.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 9, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Not sure if this has been answered at all. Will subs that were ordered after the first update on the 10th too? I ordered 3 on May 3rd.


Usually it is 10 days from the order date if not on or before the 1st.  You can check, but it probably wont be updated until the 13th.


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

I just got tracking on another account! So that's tracking on 2 boxes so far, several hours apart so they are probably different - yay for not getting dupes! Three more boxes to go, hopefully all those are not the same....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I plan on spending my waking up time checking out my box assignments and probably heading over to the swap thread for some tentative swaps before I head off for Crafty Wonderland to spend way too much at the Shiro booth!


OH. do we have a swap thread this month already?


----------



## angienharry (May 9, 2014)

I got my box. Very happy with it!

Coola Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion

Marcelle New-Age 8 in 1 Power Serum

Nexxus Color Assure Pre-Wash Primer, Shampoo 7 Conditioner

Pixi Shea Butter lip Balm in Coral Crush - Full size

Harney &amp; Sons Tea in Pomegranate Oolong and Caribe


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

Who else hasn't gotten a shipping notice? 

I feel really left out.  My friend at work, who I have now turned into an addict (she subbed to ipsy, birchbox, rainbow honey, fortune cookie soap &amp; is looking at yuzenbox - lol), got her box last night!!

and she subbed after me!  I can ONLY hope this means I am getting a box with the sumbody products (crosses fingers)


----------



## dressupthedog (May 9, 2014)

I don't have a tracking number either. My box page better update tomorrow!


----------



## Deareux (May 9, 2014)

Mine randomly showed up today, even my page hasn't updated to reflect May's box.

I'm pretty meh about it:

Beauty Protector Shampoo

Beauty Protector Conditioner

Laqa&amp;Co Lip Lube in Coral

Supergoop Everyday SPF 30

32 Oral Care Efferescent Breath Crystals


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> OH. do we have a swap thread this month already?


Yup, @ created it!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132114-birchbox-swaps-may-2014/


----------



## KayEss (May 9, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Screen Shot 2014-05-09 at 5.05.01 PM.png
> 
> This is box 23. I'm happy for the Laqa &amp; Co but otherwise it's kind of disappointing. My mom saw the box and said, "You paid $10 for this? I would create an uproar." She doesn't really understand the points, though. Still, I would prefer 7 items I don't care for compared to 5 products I don't care for. At least then I could spend the points on what I actually want. Ah, such is life. I have two other boxes to look forward to.


i just got this box in the mail today. I really hate Supergoop, but I haven't tried any of the other items. I am okay with it since I used BB100 for this box, but it's definitely not the best one I've ever gotten.


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 9, 2014)

No tracking for me either.


----------



## wadedl (May 9, 2014)

My box came today. I got the one with the Pixi, Nexxus, Marcelle, tea and Coola. I really wanted the Coola since we get random super hot days and then cold days. That is the only time I somewhat sunburn unexpectedly. Its probably because I am lighter this time of year.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Usually it is 10 days from the order date if not on or before the 1st.  You can check, but it probably wont be updated until the 13th.


Thank you!! Well at least I can check one tomorrow. The 13th will give me something to look forward to after the Ipsy reveal on the 12th!



angienharry2 said:


> I got my box. Very happy with it!
> 
> Coola Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion
> 
> ...


I hope I get this box. Other than the tea, I would use absolutely everything in it.


----------



## L*G* (May 9, 2014)

I kinda feel like a cheater..I just unsubscribed and resubscribed with the bb100 code..in less than 2 minutes. Is that wrong?? Should I wait a few days? Also, since my May box has already shipped.. I'm just prepaying for June, right? -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

L*G* said:


> I kinda feel like a cheater..I just unsubscribed and resubscribed with the bb100 code..in less than 2 minutes. Is that wrong?? Should I wait a few days? Also, since my May box has already shipped.. I'm just prepaying for June, right? -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're just prepaying for june  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And trust me, you're not the only one who did that! I think we reasoned it away earlier by saying if they didn't want people to do that, they wouldn't let those codes be active on existing accounts, only new ones. So, go for it, enjoy the points!


----------



## AshleyK (May 10, 2014)

I don't have tracking either, and I usually have it by now!


----------



## tulippop (May 10, 2014)

A little offtopic but where do you cancel?  I know BB auto renews you if you have a year long sub and I want to cancel before they charge me?  I also want to do this with Glossybox and can't see where I do it anywhere or if I can.


----------



## katiecoll (May 10, 2014)

Go check out the bonus shop - all new stuff !

New gift with $50 purchase is a Shashi Sam Bracelet

New gift with $35 purchase is a sample of Harvey prince hello


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

If I go to bed now, I will have a box loaded on my profile in the morning, right?  I'll do that now.  I'm sleepy anyway. 

ETA:  The above should be read in the tone of a sleepy four-year-old waiting for Santa.  Really, truly, seriously going to bed now.


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

I noticed in the mens bonus shop the "gift with subscription" apron had an add to cart button, just because I was curious I added it to my cart and tried checking out with only the apron in my cart. Total was $0.00 and seemed to go through just fine.

It'll be a nice addition to my hubby or dad's Father's Day gift.

http://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop/gws-roosevelt-supply-apron


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I noticed in the mens bonus shop the "gift with subscription" apron had an add to cart button, just because I was curious I added it to my cart and tried checking out with only the apron in my cart. Total was $0.00 and seemed to go through just fine.
> 
> It'll be a nice addition to my hubby or dad's Father's Day gift.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop/gws-roosevelt-supply-apron


So weird! I don't even have a Birchbox Men's sub, just my own. Got one though!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I noticed in the mens bonus shop the "gift with subscription" apron had an add to cart button, just because I was curious I added it to my cart and tried checking out with only the apron in my cart. Total was $0.00 and seemed to go through just fine.
> 
> It'll be a nice addition to my hubby or dad's Father's Day gift.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop/gws-roosevelt-supply-apron


Uh oh! I bet that's not supposed to be possible, but I got one, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (May 10, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Uh oh! I bet that's not supposed to be possible, but I got one, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


a lot of gwp did that around Christmas time and they honored them any way.  thanks for the heads up I hope they do go through my hubby would love this.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 10, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> a lot of gwp did that around Christmas time and they honored them any way.  thanks for the heads up I hope they do go through my hubby would love this.


Didn't somebody that posts in this thread get like 10 or so mini Jouer lip glosses for free with a glitch just like this?  They honored it for her too I believe.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I noticed in the mens bonus shop the "gift with subscription" apron had an add to cart button, just because I was curious I added it to my cart and tried checking out with only the apron in my cart. Total was $0.00 and seemed to go through just fine.
> 
> It'll be a nice addition to my hubby or dad's Father's Day gift.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop/gws-roosevelt-supply-apron


These randomly awesome finds on MUT are why I don't go to sleep earlier. XD THANK YOU!


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> These randomly awesome finds on MUT are why I don't go to sleep earlier. XD THANK YOU!


It pays to be obsessed!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2014)

Shouldn't boxes update in about 45 minutes?

Not that I'm sitting here refreshing the page over and over and over and....


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

At this point I kinda feel like I might as well just stay up until 3...


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Shouldn't boxes update in about 45 minutes?
> 
> Not that I'm sitting here refreshing the page over and over and over and....


Yes! I am totally killing time waiting. I just made a batch of cookies to keep myself busy.


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> At this point I kinda feel like I might as well just stay up until 3...


Do it! You have made it this far!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> Do it! You have made it this far!


You convinced me. I'm just gonna keep catching up on The Originals and trying not to keep refeshing until then lol


----------



## mckondik (May 10, 2014)

I'm a little sad I got both of my boxes before the 10th this month, now I just have my Ipsy glam room to look forward to! :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 10, 2014)

I hope you guys went to bed, pretty sure they don't go up until 6AM PST


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I hope you guys went to bed, pretty sure they don't go up until 6AM PST


I have been subbed since October of 2012 and there has only been one month they haven't been posted at 3 am PST. We have pretty good odds I think.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, at least it's Saturday tomorrow!


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

Noooooo, they didn't update! What the heck?? I must have jinxed us!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (May 10, 2014)

one box updated one box didn't.  not too bad of a box


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2014)

Mine updated. I'm kinda bummed considering how many other amazing boxes there are out there (especially how many w 6-7 products). Oh well. I'm getting box 14:

Cotz Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 (foil)

Beauty Protector Shampoo

Beauty Protector Conditioner

PIXI Shea Butter Lip Balm

Gummy vitamins


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

Ahhh two dupe boxes. XD But both have LAQA &amp; Co! Third box has Harney and Sons, which was all I wanted!!! And it also has the Noya lip gloss. Fourth box hasn't updated yet since I just subscribed on Thursday. XD


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

mine hasn't updated


----------



## LindaD (May 10, 2014)

Two of mine updated. They're dupes of box #9, which isn't very exciting (lotion, shampoo, conditioner, blegh).


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2014)

The times mine didn't update at 6am, I had to wait until the next DAY, ugh.  My main acct didn't update, nor did my gift sub, but my 2nd account shows box 28

7 items, and a new perfume


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

I am getting two boxes this month, and I share a box with my mom. I got one meh box earlier than usual (today) and of course that's the only one that updated! Just my luck. I wonder why some are updating and some aren't.

@@jbrookeb Sorry you aren't thrilled with your box, I agree that it doesn't look too exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Pixi looks nice though, and shampoo and conditioner is always usable.

@@ikecarus I got the coral Laqa today and I really like it! It's such a perfect size and the color was a nice change for me. Hopefully you like yours too!


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2014)

Of the 3 boxes I get, one has shipped, and it's the one that updated.

My mother also gets two boxes, one of which has already been delivered, and that's the one that updated already.

I hope they aren't moving from all boxes updating on the 10th, to a rolling update based on when your box ships.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

Not crazy about this box. #25

Whish Shaving Cream, CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40, Marcelle New Age 8 in 1 Power Serum, Color Club Art Duo Pens, Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls

I did want the Miss Jessie's so that's great and I'm happy about the Whish Shaving Cream. I'd have preferred the BB cream from Marcelle. I already didn't want the CoTZ and if it's a foil, I want it even less. And I really didn't want the Art Duo Pens since I got the whole creativity kit in my Maven upgrade. I'm getting 3 other boxes so hopefully they have some of the other stuff I really wanted.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> I am getting two boxes this month, and I share a box with my mom. I got one meh box earlier than usual (today) and of course that's the only one that updated! Just my luck. I wonder why some are updating and some aren't.
> 
> @@jbrookeb Sorry you aren't thrilled with your box, I agree that it doesn't look too exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Pixi looks nice though, and shampoo and conditioner is always usable.
> 
> @@ikecarus I got the coral Laqa today and I really like it! It's such a perfect size and the color was a nice change for me. Hopefully you like yours too!


Aww thank you, I hope so too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> I am getting two boxes this month, and I share a box with my mom. I got one meh box earlier than usual (today) and of course that's the only one that updated! Just my luck. I wonder why some are updating and some aren't.
> 
> @@jbrookeb Sorry you aren't thrilled with your box, I agree that it doesn't look too exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Pixi looks nice though, and shampoo and conditioner is always usable.
> 
> @@ikecarus I got the coral Laqa today and I really like it! It's such a perfect size and the color was a nice change for me. Hopefully you like yours too!


Did yours end up updating??


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

jkwynn said:


> Of the 3 boxes I get, one has shipped, and it's the one that updated.
> 
> My mother also gets two boxes, one of which has already been delivered, and that's the one that updated already.
> 
> I hope they aren't moving from all boxes updating on the 10th, to a rolling update based on when your box ships.


Yep...I think you are on to something since the only one that updated is also the one I received. I really hope that's a just this month thing and not an every month thing. That would be a big bummer. I like staying up late for the reveal! It's one of my favorite parts of the Birchbox experience.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2014)

@@KayEss Thank you. I am excited for the PIXI and I'm hoping it's a color that will work for me.

@@jkwynn I've had a few months where I subbed a secondary account after my main (if I didn't get something I wanted, for instance) and they never update until a few days before they ship. I have another one coming later in the month and I won't even plan to look at the box contents until next week or later. I think they're doing rolling updates, like you say.


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

as I got a month free and this is the month, I hope they didn't screw up my account....Gag.


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2014)

Kayess - Agreed.

Now I'm gonna have to stay up late tomorrow night to see if they update the day after, AND Sunday night to see ipsy updates.  

Don't these people know I have a road trip coming up?? lol

Time to break out the eye patches/rollers/concealer all box junkies have stashed away lol


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Did yours end up updating??


Just the box that I already got this afternoon, darn it! The other two (the ones I actually am interested in) didn't unfortunately. Oh well, I guess that gives me something to look forward to! Did your other boxes update?

I'm with you on the serum/CoTZ/the nail art pen, but the Whish is fun. What scent are they sending out this time? Did you already get the blueberry one? I have a packet of Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls I've been meaning to experiment with but I'm not really sure what the difference is between that and their Quick Curls. I guess that is probably more of a styler and the Pillow Soft one is more of a leave in conditioner? Hopefully I get the Quick Curls in one box and I can compare!


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> @@KayEss Thank you. I am excited for the PIXI and I'm hoping it's a color that will work for me.
> 
> @@jkwynn I've had a few months where I subbed a secondary account after my main (if I didn't get something I wanted, for instance) and they never update until a few days before they ship. I have another one coming later in the month and I won't even plan to look at the box contents until next week or later. I think they're doing rolling updates, like you say.


Yeah I know what you're saying, the welcome box or the regular boxes ordered after the update - aren't shipped with the same schedule regular subs are.  However, since someone posted about how to extend a gift sub without getting a welcome box each time, I have had the gift sub on a regular schedule.


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as I got a month free and this is the month, I hope they didn't screw up my account....Gag.


I hope not too, but I wouldn't worry just yet! It sounds like a lot of people didn't have their boxes update, so hopefully you'll have piece of mind within a couple of days.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2014)

Only two of my boxes have updated (the two I've received shipping notices for), the other two haven't shipped and haven't updated.

My first two are dupes though (box 20 - no. 4 volumizing shampoo and conditioner, marcelle serum, pixi balm, fiber gummies, coola after sun ), not a horrible box to have dupes of I guess. It will all get used eventually. I was just really hoping for one of the 7 item boxes on my main account since I have 30 points on it and now I'll have 90 which will drive me crazy  

And for the record, my first and second account boxes didn't ship at the same time (tracking came a day apart!) and aren't traveling at the same rate so I guess you CAN get dupe boxes even if you get tracking emails hours apart.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 10, 2014)

same with me my box that doesn't have shipping didn't update yet


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> Just the box that I already got this afternoon, darn it! The other two (the ones I actually am interested in) didn't unfortunately. Oh well, I guess that gives me something to look forward to! Did your other boxes update?
> 
> I'm with you on the serum/CoTZ/the nail art pen, but the Whish is fun. What scent are they sending out this time? Did you already get the blueberry one? I have a packet of Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls I've been meaning to experiment with but I'm not really sure what the difference is between that and their Quick Curls. I guess that is probably more of a styler and the Pillow Soft one is more of a leave in conditioner? Hopefully I get the Quick Curls in one box and I can compare!


Ahh, man. Were the other ones subbed for later? Nope! I didn't sub for those other ones until the 3rd so I'm thinking they'll update by Tuesday. But I'll be checking every day until then I'm sure. I have unclicky trucks on those accounts and no shipping notices so I wasn't too surprised, but after I saw this box, I was hoping there would be other ones to get excited about.

This is only my second month so I haven't gotten any Whish yet. I didn't even realize they had so many different flavors. Now I'll have to go stalk through the thread for pictures people have posted so I can see sizes and flavors and stuff. I want to try the Pillow Soft Curls too! And apparently there's also Jelly Soft Curls. 

I think I'm actually going to be sad if I don't get the gummies in any of my boxes haha.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

Ahhh just looked at Instagram and apparently the LAQA &amp; Co color I'm getting is purple. o___o birchbox you don't know me at all!!!


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Ahh, man. Were the other ones subbed for later? Nope! I didn't sub for those other ones until the 3rd so I'm thinking they'll update by Tuesday. But I'll be checking every day until then I'm sure. I have unclicky trucks on those accounts and no shipping notices so I wasn't too surprised, but after I saw this box, I was hoping there would be other ones to get excited about.
> 
> This is only my second month so I haven't gotten any Whish yet. I didn't even realize they had so many different flavors. Now I'll have to go stalk through the thread for pictures people have posted so I can see sizes and flavors and stuff. I want to try the Pillow Soft Curls too! And apparently there's also Jelly Soft Curls.
> 
> I think I'm actually going to be sad if I don't get the gummies in any of my boxes haha.


No, the other ones have been subbed for many many months and the one that updated is only on its second month. I think it's just luck of the draw this month since it seems like boxes that are farther along in processing updated first. It's definitely no biggie though. I will find out eventually! I want to place an order so I mostly want them to update just so I can get some points.

The blueberry was a little overwhelmingly sweet at first but I ended up liking it by the end of the sample. I wouldn't mind getting it again so I hope they are sending them in different scents and that I get a tube! Jelly Soft Curls kind of scares me, not based on any sort of facts but just based on the name. I am worried it would end up giving hair that perpetual wet look that hair gel sometimes does.

I want gummies too! I am kind of shocked they are so expensive since I can get a 30 day supply of name brand gummies at Target for $10 or less. Is there really a market for "premium" gummies?? That doesn't mean I don't want to try them though! I got those weird minty breath crystals in my box today and I am pretty excited to try them.


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ahhh just looked at Instagram and apparently the LAQA &amp; Co color I'm getting is purple. o___o


I thought someone posted a swatch of that and it looked way less purpley once it was applied? I might be mixing the colors up, but hopefully it's a little more neutral on the lips. For weird colors I sometimes find using a nude on top or underneath helps make them more neutral/pink so maybe you can do that if it's a truly purpley purple. At least it's probably going to be a unique addition to your collection if nothing else! If I get a Laqa in a different color in my box that hasn't updated I'm happy to send you that one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (May 10, 2014)

And no update on my box :/


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> No, the other ones have been subbed for many many months and the one that updated is only on its second month. I think it's just luck of the draw this month since it seems like boxes that are farther along in processing updated first. It's definitely no biggie though. I will find out eventually! I want to place an order so I mostly want them to update just so I can get some points.
> 
> The blueberry was a little overwhelmingly sweet at first but I ended up liking it by the end of the sample. I wouldn't mind getting it again so I hope they are sending them in different scents and that I get a tube! Jelly Soft Curls kind of scares me, not based on any sort of facts but just based on the name. I am worried it would end up giving hair that perpetual wet look that hair gel sometimes does.
> 
> I want gummies too! I am kind of shocked they are so expensive since I can get a 30 day supply of name brand gummies at Target for $10 or less. Is there really a market for "premium" gummies?? That doesn't mean I don't want to try them though! I got those weird minty breath crystals in my box today and I am pretty excited to try them.


THat's so weird how it works. I guess you'll find out though!

The tube of Whish shaving cream looks like a pretty good size in someone's picture and it was pink which looks like pomegranate. The description for the Jelly Soft Curls is about the same as Pillow Soft Curls, so I'm honestly not sure what the difference is. That's a good point though... trying to avoid the wet and the crunchiness when I wear my hair curly. 

The packaging is just so cute with the owl. But I'm sad how expensive they are because I doubt I'd buy them. I totally want those weird pop rock mints too!


----------



## QueenJane (May 10, 2014)

Add me to the list of no update. My second sub is up, but I also got that box yesterday!

Now I guess I'll be stalking it all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> I thought someone posted a swatch of that and it looked way less purpley once it was applied? I might be mixing the colors up, but hopefully it's a little more neutral on the lips. For weird colors I sometimes find using a nude on top or underneath helps make them more neutral/pink so maybe you can do that if it's a truly purpley purple. At least it's probably going to be a unique addition to your collection if nothing else! If I get a Laqa in a different color in my box that hasn't updated I'm happy to send you that one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're too sweet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll wait until I get my boxes before I pass judgment though. Hopefully I can pull it off or build and blend it with other colors as per your suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> No, the other ones have been subbed for many many months and the one that updated is only on its second month. I think it's just luck of the draw this month since it seems like boxes that are farther along in processing updated first. It's definitely no biggie though. I will find out eventually! I want to place an order so I mostly want them to update just so I can get some points.
> 
> The blueberry was a little overwhelmingly sweet at first but I ended up liking it by the end of the sample. I wouldn't mind getting it again so I hope they are sending them in different scents and that I get a tube! Jelly Soft Curls kind of scares me, not based on any sort of facts but just based on the name. I am worried it would end up giving hair that perpetual wet look that hair gel sometimes does.
> 
> I want gummies too! I am kind of shocked they are so expensive since I can get a 30 day supply of name brand gummies at Target for $10 or less. Is there really a market for "premium" gummies?? That doesn't mean I don't want to try them though! I got those weird minty breath crystals in my box today and I am pretty excited to try them.


The Whish flavor I've seen being sent out (so far) are all pink but are Acai Grapefruit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's not even on the birchbox site from what I can see but that's the flavor/scent that I see on Instagram!


----------



## mirandamanda (May 10, 2014)

Is it bad that I'm so disappointed with my box I want to cancel? I'm getting box 20 and I'm just about done with getting Coola every other month from BB, I don't know what to do with it anymore, toss it or put it on my tradelist where it sits for months and months... But I guess I should be happy that this is my first box ever that had more than 5 things I can review for points :/


----------



## onelilspark (May 10, 2014)

We'll I don't hate what I'm getting, but I'm not excited about it either. I'm getting box 41. I'm happy for the Nexxua since it's actually sulfate free this time around, and the lip balm (though the Pixi primer I got in my Ipsy a couple months ago I hated.) But I'm so not excited for the Whish shave cream and the body lotion. I have more body lotions from BB than I know what to do with.

I think I need to play with my profile again... Oh well, at least it's a 7 item box!

ETA: I was really hoping to get the Coola After Sun item. I think that may be why I'm so bummed, lol. Maybe I'll try swapping for the first time.


----------



## argill2013 (May 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 23--has anyone used the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner before? 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb23


----------



## mama2358 (May 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> The Whish flavor I've seen being sent out (so far) are all pink but are Acai Grapefruit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's not even on the birchbox site from what I can see but that's the flavor/scent that I see on Instagram!


I can confirm that my Whish scent is Acai Grapefruit.

Add me to list of people whose box they didn't get yet didn't update, but the one I got did. Glad I didn't stay up or get up in the night to check.


----------



## mama2358 (May 10, 2014)

argill2013 said:


> I'm getting Box 23--has anyone used the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner before?
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb23


Yes, I got it earlier this year and loved it. The smell was awesome and it worked well for my hair.


----------



## ashleylind (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> I thought someone posted a swatch of that and it looked way less purpley once it was applied? I might be mixing the colors up, but hopefully it's a little more neutral on the lips. For weird colors I sometimes find using a nude on top or underneath helps make them more neutral/pink so maybe you can do that if it's a truly purpley purple. At least it's probably going to be a unique addition to your collection if nothing else! If I get a Laqa in a different color in my box that hasn't updated I'm happy to send you that one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I posted the picture, and while there is a hint of purple, there's definitely more pink to it.


----------



## Rachel S (May 10, 2014)

Wow, so my main account is a 7 item box this month!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb41

I'm thinking there may be a foil packer or two?

My second account is this one:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb18

Meh. I'm getting dupe pixi lip balm and shave cream, but that's actually totally fine with me! The rest I don't really care about, but I'm sure I'll use it all.

I wanted to post pics but my work computer must not be compatible? It's not giving me an upload photo option in the editor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ah well.


----------



## Rachel S (May 10, 2014)

argill2013 said:


> I'm getting Box 23--has anyone used the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner before?
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb23


I got them in my very first birchbox and stretched them out as long as I could. I loved the scent and they made my hair so soft! Good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (May 10, 2014)

argill2013 said:


> I'm getting Box 23--has anyone used the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner before?
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb23


Me too! I got it in my first BB like @@Rachel S.  I recently purchased the full-size version.  A lot of sulfate-free shampoo/conditioners I have used in the past create a build-up in my hair, so it continually feels greasy even though I just washed it.  I don't have that problem with the Beauty Protector at all!  

Some people have said that it creates scalp-acne, but I haven't had that problem.


----------



## chelsealady (May 10, 2014)

Got box 41. Got the pixi that I wanted and a seven item box. Whoo!!! I tried the mint on my canceled second sub. But they make me laugh so that a good thing.


----------



## casey anne (May 10, 2014)

So my regular sub, I added on the Kate Spade necklace, hasn't shipped yet hence no box update. Though this account states that the box should ship by May 10, which it normally states. So are we thinking shipgate for May for subs with the necklace add-on or should I be more optimistic!!??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

I have two boxes this month - one didn't update (main account) and I refuse to peek at the other because tracking shows it will be delivered today!

Excuse me while I go off and have a nervous breakdown. I'm totally in an abusive relationship with Birchbox. They torture me emotionally, and then they give me points to go buy pretty things to make it all better.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132114-birchbox-swaps-may-2014/

  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSS! Guys, this is already such a good month for me!

Box 1:

Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo - 8.5 oz
Number 4™ Volumizing Condition - 8.5 oz
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults
Box 2:

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow
PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Pre-Wash Primer
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Shampoo
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Conditioner
Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology...
SmartyPants All-in-One Adult Complete Gummy Vitamins + Fiber
And Box 3 I just ordered with the Kate Spade necklace. 

But yay Pixi and Laqa! And six and seven item boxes!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (May 10, 2014)

Darn, my box (an annual sub) didn't update either.  Sigh.


----------



## mama2358 (May 10, 2014)

I saw Birchbox told someone on FB that everyone's box pages should be updated by the end of the day.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2014)

My other box should be here shortly so...I'll be rocking purple lips today!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2014)

Oh Birchbox.

I fully understood that having five boxes would lend its self to the possibility that I would get duplicate boxes, but I hoped and prayed for more variety than 3 of one box and 2 of another.  Ugh.

Getting 2 of Box 28: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb28

Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo 
Number 4 Volumizing Condition
Caldrea Body Lotion
Caldrea Body Wash
PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm
GIVESCENT Fragrance
Supergoop! Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response

Getting 3 of box 34: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb34

Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo
Number 4 Volumizing Condition
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults
If I have to get duplicate boxes at least they are six and seven item boxes. Yay for points!  Maybe I can swap a couple of these dup boxes for another one?  If not, my mom and my sister are getting late birthday presents. To the trades!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 10, 2014)

One of three boxes has updated. Shipping only on that box. Not surprised with the third box as it was just ordered with the free necklace. Darn you BB!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh Birchbox.
> 
> I fully understood that having five boxes would lend its self to the possibility that I would get duplicate boxes, but I hoped and prayed for more variety than 3 of one box and 2 of another.  Ugh.
> 
> ...


Ohhh at least they're both decent boxes! I bet you'll have no problem swapping some of that stuff   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 10, 2014)

None of my boxes updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> one is an annual, another has been prepaid since last month &amp; the 3rd I didn't expect to update since I got it for the Kate spade promo. The anticipation is killing me


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 10, 2014)

Oh, getting box 34 on the one that has updated. My third set of no 7 shampoo/conditioner, that's the risk we take with multiple boxes. Curious as to what color the LAQA is, hopefully something I can wear!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Oh, getting box 34 on the one that has updated. My third set of no 7 shampoo/conditioner, that's the risk we take with multiple boxes. Curious as to what color the LAQA is, hopefully something I can wear!


Is that the one with the Whish &amp; Cotz, too? From Instagram it looks like it's purple!


----------



## Sunnie045 (May 10, 2014)

BB must have a high quantity of box 34. I'm also getting a dupe of that box. Hoping to get the PIXI in the box coming from the necklace promo!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is that the one with the Whish &amp; Cotz, too? From Instagram it looks like it's purple!


Yes it is! OHHHH I love purple! Have to admit though a little scared of it on my lips!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 10, 2014)

So, I got up early (on a Saturday!) &amp; ...nothing.

Thanks Birchbox, you're basically like the garbage truck that wakes me up early, but you didn't even take the garbage away.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Yes it is! OHHHH I love purple! Have to admit though a little scared of it on my lips!!


I think it'll be a little more 'tame' since it's sheer! I have a feeling it's going to be gooooorgeous!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 10, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> So, I got up early (on a Saturday!) &amp; ...nothing.
> 
> Thanks Birchbox, you're basically like the garbage truck that wakes me up early, but you didn't even take the garbage away.


Bahahahahaaaahahhaa! Sorry doll, I can totally understand how you're feeling, happened to me last month.


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I saw Birchbox told someone on FB that everyone's box pages should be updated by the end of the day.


yeah!!  even for those whose boxes haven't shipped out yet?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I think it'll be a little more 'tame' since it's sheer! I have a feeling it's going to be gooooorgeous!


I hope you're right! I know the coral wouldn't work on me at all, so the purple at least gives me a chance, plus it is definitely outside the box for me and that is part of the fun of BB, isn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> None of my boxes updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> one is an annual, another has been prepaid since last month &amp; the 3rd I didn't expect to update since I got it for the Kate spade promo. The anticipation is killing me


Saaaaame. I just want my boxes!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh at least they're both decent boxes! I bet you'll have no problem swapping some of that stuff   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I suppose but I would've like different boxes, ha! I really want to see if I can get that Noya Lipgloss.


----------



## LizGeary (May 10, 2014)

2 of the exact same box..

Cynthia R eyeliner

Bb cream

No 4 shamp and condi

Smarty plants

Gilcrest and hommes spa lotion


----------



## ScoutSays (May 10, 2014)

So, I am getting *box #41*: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb41

*Whish Shave Cream* - eh... I don't typically use shave cream, but I will try it.

*32 Oral Care Crystals* - I am intrigued with all the Pop Rocks comments lol

*Pixi Lip Balm *- YES!!! This was the ONE thing I wanted and I got it, so I am stoked!!

*G&amp;S Body Lotion* - this is ok, I use a lot of lotion, so this will be used!

*Nexxus hair care x3* - I really didn't need more shampoo. I am currently testing out the Bain de Terre line for Birchbox (Birchblogger) so I won't be using the Nexxus for a while, but I do color my hair, so this will definitely get used.

7 items boxes make me happy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did want that silver eyeliner, but I will live! LOL

Wonder what color the lip balm will be!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2014)

Bahhhh and of course I'm getting the CR eyeliner after trading for it last month. From looking at instagram I think its the same color. Birchbox gods hate me.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS! Guys, this is already such a good month for me!
> 
> Box 1:
> 
> ...


I also got box #1 and I'm pretty happy about it, I hope the shampoo smells good and actually works, I have VERY fine hair, I am pretty excited for the whish shave cream, my dermatologist recommended the coTZ as a good sunscreen, I am undecided on the LAQA lip pencil though, do we know if they are sending out one shade of color or several? Also, I am looking forward to the gummy vitamins, I am so glad they have started making these for adults!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 10, 2014)

Got bot 20: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb20 The gummies look interesting and I love Marcelle so that's good.  Pretty meh about everything else, but at least the Coola is after sun lotion, which I'll definitely use.  They normally have SPF's that are just wayy too high for anything but the tattooed parts of my body.  Second box hasn't updated yet, which makes sense since I ordered it yesterday.  MAYBE THE GODS WILL LOOK UPON ME and give me that CR black eyeliner, tea, and the LAQA (because I don't already have 5 purple lipsticks that I've accumulated in like.. 3 weeks.)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 10, 2014)

One of my accounts hasn't updated )&lt; i might have to send bb an angry email, considering i paid for it sometime in the middle of last month


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

Sad face!  No boxes loaded!  One is annual, and one was monthly with the Kate Spade necklace add-on.  Oh, well.  I got my nails done* before my coffee kicked in with the shaky hands (I like *strong* coffee), and I wanted to get to Crafty Wonderland in time to be one of the first couple hundred people before the doors open**, plus I got up at the time I normally get up on Saturdays***, so it's not a huge thing.  Time to go compile my wishlist for swaps based on what was sent out, though.  There are certain things I wouldn't mind dupes of even if I receive them in my boxes!

* Rainbow Honey Waves with Neon Blossom over Waves just on my thumbnails!  I keep thinking I need to use these sparingly because I'll never get these again since I don't do second bottles of any nail color (except Max Factor Fantasy Fire, which I have something like five bottle of because it's super hard to get), but then I remember that, yeah, I might not get *these* colors again, but this was not a one-time special run of these kinds of colors!  This is what RH *does*, and I opted for the subscription, so I will be getting more similarly amazing things next month, so I might as well use these during May since I will be moving on to something else in June!

** Gift bags for the first one or two hundred people!  I can't remember what the cutoff number is.  And I want to get there before all the good stuff gets sold.

*** 7am, which I have to do if I have any hope of not throwing my sleeping schedule completely out of whack for the week since I have to get up at 5am for work during the week.


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 10, 2014)

I'm not sure what box number I got but it looks like an 8 item box! Caldrea lotion, caldera wash, cotz, 3 nexxus products, pixi gloss and a candle!


----------



## linda37027 (May 10, 2014)

This is my 15th month with Birchbox and the first time my box hasn't uploaded on the 10th. I also haven't got a shipping notice or a clicky truck. Wonder if this means my box is going to be super late. There are a lot of things that I have already gotten so that limits my boxes. I got the shave cream in my first box. Does anyone know if this one is different and you can get it again? I liked it okay when I had it before. Nothing to get excited about but did the job.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 10, 2014)

argill2013 said:


> I'm getting Box 23--has anyone used the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner before?
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb23


Yes.  I hated it.  It left my hair flat and dull.  I actually got an apology 100 points from BB later though.  They said they should not have sent it to me based on my profile.  (I have thin, straight, dry, color treated, blow dry and straighten daily marked)


----------



## goldenmeans (May 10, 2014)

Boo, neither my box nor my shipping have uploaded. I suppose I should go do something constructive instead of refreshing their page all day...


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting the Marcelle BB cream, CR liner, clarisea, tea and supergoop. It's an okay box. I was really hoping for the noya or pixi balm. What colors are the Cynthia rowley liner coming in?


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 10, 2014)

No box content update or tracking for me yet. -.- My mom's and best friends did. They're getting awesome products. I just want the purple LAQA so bad. I die for purple lip products.


----------



## emilylithium (May 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 18, and 14. Thank goodness not dupes like last month. Although i will be getting two PIXI lip balms and gummies. 

I really want to try the CR eyeliner and the Caldrea body wash/lotion. Worth it to get another box?


----------



## feisty1 (May 10, 2014)

My box: excited for everything but the SPF. My skin doesn't like it.

Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo

Number 4™ Volumizing Condition

Whish Shave Crave

CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil

SmartyPants All-in-One


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> So, I am getting *box #41*: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb41
> 
> *Whish Shave Cream* - eh... I don't typically use shave cream, but I will try it.
> 
> ...


I'm getting this box on one of my accounts too and I like it.  I'm gonna be pissed if the hair products have sulfates, parabens, all of that other icky stuff.

Not to happy that bbx to only update boxes that shipped. Only one of them so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (May 10, 2014)

Ugh. My BB has not updated yet. Why? WHY?!


----------



## jocedun (May 10, 2014)

Put me on the list of boxes that are not updated or shipped. Two accounts, no box pages, no shipping. Wah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 10, 2014)

Boo hiss! Half of my box are repeats No 4 shampoo and conditioner and the Coola. I didn't like them the first time so no joy, I'll call CS when it gets here to see if they can do something about it.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Boo hiss! Half of my box are repeats No 4 shampoo and conditioner and the Coola. I didn't like them the first time so no joy, I'll call CS when it gets here to see if they can do something about it.


Are they repeats on the same account? If so, that's definitely not supposed to happen.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2014)

So ... are they packing the boxes in Atlanta now?

Your item arrived at a shipping partner facility at 7:45 am on May 9, 2014 in FISHERS, IN 46037. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

- Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 9, 2014

- Departed Shipping Partner Facility, May 8, 2014, 3:35 pm, ATLANTA, GA 30349

- Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, May 8, 2014, 5:34 am, ATLANTA, GA 30349


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 10, 2014)

@@ScoutSays Yes, I only have one account. This has never happened in the 19 months I've been a subscriber.


----------



## srmmrr (May 10, 2014)

I got two of the same box as well.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Combine this with this new format for spoilers, and this is not a fun BB month at all.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( 

JMHO, but I don't want to read page after page of lists of what people got in their boxes.  I want to see pictures at the top of the page that I can scroll through.  This is particularly important on the boxes where we get variations, i.e. BB and Ipsy, but notsomuch PSMH.  I don't have the patience to scroll through page after page looking for posts with pictures.  I find that I am logging on to this site a lot less since the move.


----------



## Lanai12 (May 10, 2014)

argill2013 said:


> I'm getting Box 23--has anyone used the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner before?
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb23


I received them a few months ago. I loved the scent but that was the only thing I liked about it. I have thick course hair and it made my hair look dry and on the second day it made my hair look greasy (I know, doesn't make any sense). I love the Beauty protector oil but not the shampoo &amp; conditioners, but others love it so I would say give it a shot.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@ScoutSays Yes, I only have one account. This has never happened in the 19 months I've been a subscriber.


Boo!!! :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

Just got this box in the mail! (List copied from @ - thanks for letting me steal it!)

Box 34

Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo - meh

Number 4™ Volumizing Condition - meh, and why did we get a BOTTLE of shampoo and a FOIL of conditioner???

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream - Acai Grapefruit smells a million times better than the blueberry one!

CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 - I can always use SPF for face, and am hoping the matte finish works well!

LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil - it's PURPLE! And I LOVE IT!!!

SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults - *burps* they were delicious. But I'll keep my cheapo tummies, thanks. The "nutrition" label looked the same.

Now waiting for my second box to update!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just got this box in the mail! (List copied from @ - thanks for letting me steal it!)
> 
> Box 34
> 
> ...


My second box too -- I don't want the purple LAQA. Boo XD I didn't like their lippie the last time which was a bright pink I could NOT pull off. So on to my trade list this goes


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

@@saku I got the hot pink one last time too and traded it, but I slapped the purple one on the second I opened the box! It's actually very subtle and gorgeous in my opinion. Also, it looks like a lot of people want this so you shouldn't have any trouble trading it, if that's what you decide to do.

I do wish they'd send out some of the more subtle colors from Laqa though! I may break down and have to buy some because I've been loving lip crayons lately! So goof-proof for my clumsy self.


----------



## katyrn (May 10, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I'm not sure what box number I got but it looks like an 8 item box! Caldrea lotion, caldera wash, cotz, 3 nexxus products, pixi gloss and a candle!


I'm glad someone from MUT is getting the candle!!

It sure does seem like there are a lot of repeats of boxes. Even though there are a lot of boxes, it doesn't seem like people are actually getting a lot of variety. Odd.


----------



## AshleyK (May 10, 2014)

kinda peeved that my box hasn't updated and no shipping - I'm an annual subscriber.. maybe this just means my box is going to be really awesome?    Trying not to be too annoyed because I am getting that kate spade necklace for free and already have shipping for that..  :wub:


----------



## Bikerchic (May 10, 2014)

I actually got my box yesterday, this is by far the earliest I have EVER gotten it!  I haven't bothered to look what box number but it has Supergoop Everyday sunscreen, Marcelle CC Cream, Pixi Shea Butter balm, which is amazing!  I love it already.  The Nexus hair trio which is just little single use packets of the 3 products, and small single use at that.  There is no where near enough of each for my long thick hair.  And the gummy vitamins.  Overall I'm really happy with my box this month!


----------



## IMDawnP (May 10, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I actually got my box yesterday, this is by far the earliest I have EVER gotten it!  I haven't bothered to look what box number but it has Supergoop Everyday sunscreen, Marcelle CC Cream, Pixi Shea Butter balm, which is amazing!  I love it already.  The Nexus hair trio which is just little single use packets of the 3 products, and small single use at that.  There is no where near enough of each for my long thick hair.  And the gummy vitamins.  Overall I'm really happy with my box this month!


Box 6. I received the same box yesterday as well. My Pixi was Pink which I really like but I would have loved the Honey Nectar.


----------



## Meshybelle (May 10, 2014)

Mine didn't update either!  :angry:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> kinda peeved that my box hasn't updated and no shipping - I'm an annual subscriber.. maybe this just means my box is going to be really awesome?    Trying not to be too annoyed because I am getting that kate spade necklace for free and already have shipping for that..  :wub:


Are the Kate Spade necklaces from the promo on Thursday already shipping out??


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I'm glad someone from MUT is getting the candle!!
> 
> It sure does seem like there are a lot of repeats of boxes. Even though there are a lot of boxes, it doesn't seem like people are actually getting a lot of variety. Odd.


It makes sense to me. They ship in waves, so they will ship all of the 27s together, all of the 42s together, etc. We're seeing the same boxes arriving because they're the first few waves being sent out. As more waves get shipped, we will see more varieties show up. ipsy is the same way.


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 10, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> kinda peeved that my box hasn't updated and no shipping - I'm an annual subscriber.. maybe this just means my box is going to be really awesome?    Trying not to be too annoyed because I am getting that kate spade necklace for free and already have shipping for that..  :wub:


Im peeved too that it's not updated. Im so impatient lol I really hope its worth the wait. The purple LAQA better be in my box or I'll be so sad.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 10, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Box 6. I received the same box yesterday as well. My Pixi was Pink which I really like but I would have loved the Honey Nectar.


My Pixi was pink, too.  And I really like it.  It manages to be sheer and bright at the same time.  It's a fun color for summer.


----------



## katyrn (May 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It makes sense to me. They ship in waves, so they will ship all of the 27s together, all of the 42s together, etc. We're seeing the same boxes arriving because they're the first few waves being sent out. As more waves get shipped, we will see more varieties show up. ipsy is the same way.


I understand that. That's how glossybox seems as well. But the people who got multiple boxes seemed to get a lot of duplicate boxes.


----------



## rachelshine (May 10, 2014)

I am just assuming that account will be updated very late in the game as I didn't sub until a few days ago. I know I should be patient, but umm, I'm not?? All I want in life right now is that purple Laqa.


----------



## mckyla (May 10, 2014)

Mine still hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (May 10, 2014)

My box hasn't updated yet, and my truck is not clicky. :/


----------



## AshleyK (May 10, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Are the Kate Spade necklaces from the promo on Thursday already shipping out??


Yeah, I got my shipping notice. However - I had ordered a gift subscription for my mom earlier that day and saw the promo after and asked BB if they could add it to my order.. So she had to manually add it to my account.. I would think that others are being shipped too?


----------



## KatieKat (May 10, 2014)

Add me to the crowd that has no box page update and no clicky truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 10, 2014)

I got 1 of my boxes today and I'm not super ecstatic since I'm getting the same box again and there isn't much here that I want besides the SmartyPants.  

Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo
Number 4™ Volumizing Condition
Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion
SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults
 
And they really must want me to try the Number 4 stuff because I'm getting it in all 3 of my boxes.  I'm jealous of the ladies who got the Nexus sample trio.  The Number 4 conditioner is just a foil packet (and a bonus item).  This has nothing to do with anything but I just noticed that the Number 4 shampoo is smaller than the last one this sent me (30 mL vs. 52 mL).


----------



## queenofperil (May 10, 2014)

No box page update and no clicky truck. This sucks.


----------



## tulippop (May 10, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> No box page update and no clicky truck. This sucks.


maybe that's a good thing.  i can see all of my boxes and i don't really like any of them XD


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> Yeah, I got my shipping notice. However - I had ordered a gift subscription for my mom earlier that day and saw the promo after and asked BB if they could add it to my order.. So she had to manually add it to my account.. I would think that others are being shipped too?


I'll have to keep an eye out for that! Did you get a shipping notice for the welcome box too?



tulippop said:


> I got 1 of my boxes today and I'm not super ecstatic since I'm getting the same box again and there isn't much here that I want besides the SmartyPants.
> 
> Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo
> Number 4™ Volumizing Condition
> ...


What color was the CR eyeliner?


----------



## gemstone (May 10, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> kinda peeved that my box hasn't updated and no shipping - I'm an annual subscriber.. maybe this just means my box is going to be really awesome?    Trying not to be too annoyed because I am getting that kate spade necklace for free and already have shipping for that..  :wub:


This really irks me, because so far I haven't seen anyone who actually paif for the KS necklace get shipping yet- but they are already ssending out notices to people who got it for free?  I would email to birchbox about this (mostly to ask what is going on) but anytime I ask a more complicated question than "___ item is damaged or missing" they don't understand the question at all.


----------



## tulippop (May 10, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for that! Did you get a shipping notice for the welcome box too?
> 
> What color was the CR eyeliner?


Silver

I would post a picture but I'm really not liking the new photo system in the new user interface.  You can't delete old photos and I really don't like that.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 10, 2014)

tulippop said:


> And they really must want me to try the Number 4 stuff because I'm getting it in all 3 of my boxes.  I'm jealous of the ladies who got the Nexus sample trio.  The Number 4 conditioner is just a foil packet (and a bonus item).  This has nothing to do with anything but I just noticed that the Number 4 shampoo is smaller than the last one this sent me (30 mL vs. 52 mL).


At least the Number 4 shampoo has a usable amount, the Nexus shampoo is a whopping 8 ml.


----------



## argill2013 (May 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Yes.  I hated it.  It left my hair flat and dull.  I actually got an apology 100 points from BB later though.  They said they should not have sent it to me based on my profile.  (I have thin, straight, dry, color treated, blow dry and straighten daily marked)


Wow really? That's my exact hair type! Hmm...should I email BB??


----------



## tulippop (May 10, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> At least the Number 4 shampoo has a usable amount, the Nexus shampoo is a whopping 8 ml.


that's it?! those bottles are so deceptive, they looked like they had more.  the Number 4 conditioner foil sample is 7.5 mL


----------



## Bikerchic (May 10, 2014)

tulippop said:


> that's it?! those bottles are so deceptive, they looked like they had more.  the Number 4 conditioner foil sample is 7.5 mL


Yep, they aren't even bottles, just little tiny packets.  Like the kind you sometimes get for free in magazines.  For my hair there's not even enough of each product for one use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try and remember to take a pic when I get home from work and post it.


----------



## argill2013 (May 10, 2014)

This is box 23!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 10, 2014)

Is it bad that I want the Laqa lip love for the name and shiny packaging?


----------



## jayeme (May 10, 2014)

The two boxes I have shipping notifications for has updated...one is decent, a 6 item box and I like 3 of the items. The other one is totally unexciting to me - Marcelle BB cream, BP Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, Supergoop sunscreen, and feet wipes...Oh well, hopefully I can trade most of it. (I'm not going to try to trade the feet wipes, I'll find a use for them, they're just not exciting.)

I'm a little disappointed that I still have 3 boxes that haven't updated, but hopefully they all contain super awesome stuff! (And hopefully not all the same stuff...)


----------



## knightsgirl (May 10, 2014)

I'm getting:

-Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser

-Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

-Noya Lip Gloss

-Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion

-Miss Jessie's® Original Quick Curls

and

-Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo - 8.5 oz

-Number 4™ Volumizing Condition - 8.5 oz

-Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

-Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner

-Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion

-SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults

I want none of it. I'd trade both entire boxes for a votivo candle and purple laqua lippie. Lame month for me! I got the vitamins in my bulubox a few months ago and I'm pretty sure it was like 2 gummies when the dosage is 3 or something like that lol!

I am excited for my Fekkai hair perfume minis to come though, and maybe the order I made on May 1 will finally ship and not arrive with damaged or missing items lol!


----------



## Amby6912 (May 10, 2014)

Totally just realized today is the 10th and both my boxes have shipped.

Main account: 







Second account: 






I've been so distracted by the move, being pregnant and trying to deal with morning sickness I haven't even had a chance to try anything from April's boxes. But, I kinda can't wait to get this stuff and give it a try. Since I've been so sick lately I think it'll be a nice treat!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

Um, so Birchbox just made me lose my mind again. I saw the Kade Spade necklace code discussion and was so sad/jealous because I was sure it was gone. I didn't want to pay $20 for it, but DUDE. FREE? (I'm pretty sure I've mentioned before how cheap I am)

So since I had just canceled my second account because I'm on a low-buy and that was one of the conditions.... Canceling my second BB... I just decided to see what happened when I put the code in. It worked! So I checked out so fast my head was spinning a bit.... And immediately emailed BB Ops just to make sure it would come with my June box (just got my may box today). I need help. So. Much. Help. The deals, they get me every time.


----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2014)

My box:

Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo - 8.5 oz

Number 4™ Volumizing Condition - 8.5 oz

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion

SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults

Sigh don't like anything not even the CR eyeliner

Actually excited for the vitamins!

Oh well rest trade list


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I posted the picture, and while there is a hint of purple, there's definitely more pink to it.


I just saw your swatch and it looks gorgeous! Thank you for posting.  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Um, so Birchbox just made me lose my mind again. I saw the Kade Spade necklace code discussion and was so sad/jealous because I was sure it was gone. I didn't want to pay $20 for it, but DUDE. FREE? (I'm pretty sure I've mentioned before how cheap
> 
> So since I had just canceled my second account because I'm on a low-buy and that was one of the conditions.... Canceling my second BB... I just decided to see what happened when I put the code in. It worked! So I checked out so fast my head was spinning a bit.... And immediately emailed BB Ops just to make sure it would come with my June box (just got my may box today). I need help. So. Much. Help. The deals, they get me every time.


. I just reopened my second account and used this code also. It said it was applied so I am hoping i receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

i hate birchbox....they refuse to update my box info so i can see what i am getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

Three out of four accounts have updated! (the fourth is reasonably not updated because I just ordered it on Thursday). 

Main account and second account - first time receiving dupe boxes!






Not a bad box to get a dupe of, especially after seeing the swatch of the purple LAQA &amp; Co.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, the Whish shaving cream is acai grapefruit and I _love_ grapefruit, so I'm happy! Not so happy with the Number 4 products or CoTZ, but what are you going to do? LOL. At least I'll be healthy with the gummies. This is Box #34, btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Third account






YESSSSS. HARNEY AND SONS. This is all I've ever wanted from Birchbox this month. XD Well, it was the number one thing I wanted, so I'm really happy to receive it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I laughed when I saw that I was getting three whish shaving creams across my first three boxes, but it's okay! The Noya lip gloss and Color Club Art Duo Pen should be interesting, though IDK if I'll swap the former just yet. But eh, Supergoop. Edited to add that this is Box #22.

Now I'm excited to see what I'll get in my fourth box. I left the profile completely blank, haha. It seems to work out better that way sometimes. XD


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

My second sub I re-subscribed to with the SaturdayFB necklace code has shipped and updated.

#4 shampoo and conditioner

Whish shave cream

cotz spf

Lip lube

And the vitamins.

My main account with the yearly sub hasn't updated yet. Still says April.

I'm excited for the lip lube (not crazy about the name though! Sounds a little pornstar-y) but I'm not too excited about the shampoo and condish. Back in march I sampled a s&amp;c combo that totally messed with my scalp. My hair was nice and soft, but my scalp totally freaked. It turned red, itched insanely day and night and seemed to shed like 5 layers of skin. That was horrible!!! I was so self conscious and completely uncomfortable. It's finally back under control, I'm not sure if I want to rush it again....

I have no idea what it was specifically that set it off tho.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 10, 2014)

Ugggh I paid $20 for the necklace and now no clicky truck, no shipping email and no box update. Seriously annoying. Can't wait to get my box and unsubscribe again. This just reinforces that I made the right choice last time.


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

finally got shipping on one (not an email, I had to look at my account settings), but that number hasn't gone into the system yet.  Still no update on my 2nd box nor any products

I can ONLY hope this means a box with noya and sumbody products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 10, 2014)

Super disappointed that my box hasn't updated.  I would understand not having shipping info if it hasn't shipped, but at least update my box contents.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Um, so Birchbox just made me lose my mind again. I saw the Kade Spade necklace code discussion and was so sad/jealous because I was sure it was gone. I didn't want to pay $20 for it, but DUDE. FREE? (I'm pretty sure I've mentioned before how cheap I am)
> 
> So since I had just canceled my second account because I'm on a low-buy and that was one of the conditions.... Canceling my second BB... I just decided to see what happened when I put the code in. It worked! So I checked out so fast my head was spinning a bit.... And immediately emailed BB Ops just to make sure it would come with my June box (just got my may box today). I need help. So. Much. Help. The deals, they get me every time.


Man, I tried it last night and it wouldn't work!  So I just used the BBsnaptray one instead.  Drat.  Maybe I typed it wrong :\

Oh, and my box updated! Yay!  While I dislike getting foils, I don't mind too much when it means I get to review 7 items for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Um, so Birchbox just made me lose my mind again. I saw the Kade Spade necklace code discussion and was so sad/jealous because I was sure it was gone. I didn't want to pay $20 for it, but DUDE. FREE? (I'm pretty sure I've mentioned before how cheap I am)
> 
> So since I had just canceled my second account because I'm on a low-buy and that was one of the conditions.... Canceling my second BB... I just decided to see what happened when I put the code in. It worked! So I checked out so fast my head was spinning a bit.... And immediately emailed BB Ops just to make sure it would come with my June box (just got my may box today). I need help. So. Much. Help. The deals, they get me every time.


Well.  What do you know.  I did type it in wrong.  &gt;.&lt;  Now I have ANOTHER Birchbox account...  Do you think I'll still get the necklace even though my next box will probably be Junes?  Or do they send out boxes to new accounts even if the regular boxes already got shipped?  I did make a new account for it.

Ugh.  I'm out of control!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't even really like Birchbox but their incentive program is so good that I can't stop subscribing!  Those points add up SO nicely!

Edited: Oh derp.  I see it says right in the email that it'll ship May 20.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> i hate birchbox....they refuse to update my box info so i can see what i am getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here. Still waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well.  What do you know.  I did type it in wrong.  &gt;.&lt;  Now I have ANOTHER Birchbox account...  Do you think I'll still get the necklace even though my next box will probably be Junes?  Or do they send out boxes to new accounts even if the regular boxes already got shipped?  I did make a new account for it.
> 
> Ugh.  I'm out of control!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't even really like Birchbox but their incentive program is so good that I can't stop subscribing!  Those points add up SO nicely!
> 
> Edited: Oh derp.  I see it says right in the email that it'll ship May 20.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! Looks like you'll be getting the necklace before me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 10, 2014)

No update on my 1st account, yet.

Ok I signed up, for a second account.

I used the necklace code for this one. It seems to still be working.

I was tempted to buy it earlier and talked myself out of it, so I actually talked my husband into letting me use his email for my second box, and he even paid for it too! I guess it helps it is Mother's Day weekend.

; )

Hoping I get the necklace, it did say it was applied.

I also used my referral link for my 2nd account.


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 10, 2014)

Is it ridiculous that I'm mad my box won't update it's contents?? I need a pick me up for working double shifts. Come on Birchbox!


----------



## mama2358 (May 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Boo hiss! Half of my box are repeats No 4 shampoo and conditioner and the Coola. I didn't like them the first time so no joy, I'll call CS when it gets here to see if they can do something about it.


Last month the No. 4 products were clarifying shampoo and reconstructing masque. This month it's volumizing shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 10, 2014)

My box still hasn't updated, but I just got my shipping notice.  I am getting box number 11 and it doesn't have a single thing in it I want to try.  Plus it has Mis Jessie's Original Quick Curls in it.  I have fine, dry, straight, short marked for hair.  Why would you send a product for curly/wavy hair to someone with fine, straight hair???  I may be over BB.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 10, 2014)

no box info, shipping or anything. BLEGH


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My box still hasn't updated, but I just got my shipping notice.  I am getting box number 11 and it doesn't have a single thing in it I want to try.  Plus it has Mis Jessie's Original Quick Curls in it.  I have fine, dry, straight, short marked for hair.  Why would you send a product for curly/wavy hair to someone with fine, straight hair???  I may be over BB.


how can you tell what box you get from the shipping notice?  thanks


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

I got #41.

Not too thrilled

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy - 30 Count
PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balmy
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Pre-Wash Primer
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Shampoo
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Conditioner

However while it isn't a thrilling box, I will try out the shaving cream (tis the season), chomp down the breath crystals, and depending on the shade the Pixi will get used too.

Personally, I've never been thrilled by my Birchbox and the only reason I sub is for the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (or the free gift... hello, kate spade!)

Now I have two more boxes coming so we'll see whats in them.  Maybe my mind will be blown by their contents.  I can always hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone noticed on saturday.com the 100 point code? BBKSS14


----------



## Lyllis (May 10, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> My Pixi was pink, too.  And I really like it.  It manages to be sheer and bright at the same time.  It's a fun color for summer.


I'm surprised at how much I liked this.  I've gotten a bunch of Pixi products from Ipsy, and wasn't thrilled with the quality of any of them.    The pink Pixi balm was a lot tamer than you'd think from looking at it, sheer and bright is a really good way to describe it.  I'm pretty conservative when it comes to lip colors, I don't like very strong colors.  This is subdued enough and sheer enough that it'd go with just about anything, so it's going right in my purse for those afternoon touch-ups. 

Very moisturizing, too.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Has anyone noticed on saturday.com the 100 point code? BBKSS14


Yup. These $10 credits are keeping my subscriptions active.


----------



## Pixikins (May 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yup. These $10 credits are keeping my subscriptions active.


is there a certain something you need to do to get it to work? I tried but it said it was invalid


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

pixikins said:


> is there a certain something you need to do to get it to work? I tried but it said it was invalid


I just tried it and it worked. Are you typing it in all caps? and it took me a second at first to realize it had TWO "S"s


----------



## mama2358 (May 10, 2014)

pixikins said:


> is there a certain something you need to do to get it to work? I tried but it said it was invalid


I couldn't get it to work either.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2014)

pixikins said:


> is there a certain something you need to do to get it to work? I tried but it said it was invalid


I believe it's for new subscribers only (or resubbing on a cancelled account). Add a subscription to your cart and capitalize the promo code when you type it in the box. It's still valid as far as I can tell.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

Yay for a new code I haven't used on one of my extra accounts already!  I keep forgetting that you also get ten points for a new/reinstated subscription, so now I'm at 300 points!  I'll probably do the cancel/resub dance at the end of the month/beginning of next month to bring it up to 400 (after reviews) before I flip to gift cards.  (Of course, if there's another 100-point code next month, I will definitely do that because that will bring the balance up to 500 points!)

ETA:  I just -- as in five minutes ago -- used it.  Just copy and paste on a currently-inactive account, and you should be golden.


----------



## mama2358 (May 10, 2014)

It still doesn't work on mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 10, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My box still hasn't updated, but I just got my shipping notice.  I am getting box number 11 and it doesn't have a single thing in it I want to try.  Plus it has Mis Jessie's Original Quick Curls in it.  I have fine, dry, straight, short marked for hair.  Why would you send a product for curly/wavy hair to someone with fine, straight hair???  I may be over BB.


Well that's annoying!! I'd send them an email FOR sure and see what they say. At the very least you should get some points for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 10, 2014)

Can we subscribe to two boxes on the same account and then cancel just on of them next month? Thanks ladies! =]


----------



## dressupthedog (May 10, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Can we subscribe to two boxes on the same account and then cancel just on of them next month? Thanks ladies! =]


You can only subscribe to one box per account, but you can create a second account with a different email address. Note that you might get dupes though.


----------



## Tara Feldman Nothstein (May 10, 2014)

Got my box today. Not impressed. I'm dying for some more lip products. Anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Can we subscribe to two boxes on the same account and then cancel just on of them next month? Thanks ladies! =]


Nope. One box per account. You have to create a different account with a different e-mail. Everything else--name, credit card, address--can be the same.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 10, 2014)

Okay, thank you!



bellatrix42 said:


> You can only subscribe to one box per account, but you can create a second account with a different email address. Note that you might get dupes though.


Thanks so much!


----------



## girlwithclass (May 10, 2014)

Sorry if this has been answered in the past :/  I'm just curious.. if I were to purchase a gift subscription using points from my second account, is it possible to use/redeem that gift subscription on my main account (and bypass receiving a "welcome" box?) - I hope that all makes sense. hah

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2014)

I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just got an email from BB that y 5/1 order of In Full Bloom box cannot be fulfilled.  They refund me the cost of the box and gave me 100 bb points as a sorry.

So in totally I got 200 bb points, since i called this past wednesday and the rep gave me 100 bb points, told me I should get shipping on Friday.

What I got on Friday was the take two sampler and no In Full Bloom in sight....  

then today got the email from BB that they won't be able to ship it to me...

I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was really looking forward to this box!!!!!  I'm calling them on Monday..  they should really monitor their inventory better since on 5/1 I called BB they told me they still had 180 in stock, and now its back order...   grrr!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2014)

I got my Birchbox today. I was sooo excited. Then I realized the outside box is pink. The Birchbox CS girl waaay back the 2nd week of April (the 11th?) said I'd probably get a 2nd one on my main account because shipping showed I'd been allocated a box, but no label was generated, so she requested another box be sent out. I got a shipping e-mail, my box page eventually updated, and I received the box pictured on my account. I was actually relieved not to get a replacement box, but here it is. This one's got the Kind Bar, gold nail polish, silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, Derma E night cream, and Gilchrist &amp; Soames shower gel. I have Birchbox overload.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 10, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Nope. One box per account. You have to create a different account with a different e-mail. Everything else--name, credit card, address--can be the same.


Thanks for all the help! =]


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2014)

Jaly said:


> I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just got an email from BB that y 5/1 order of In Full Bloom box cannot be fulfilled. They refund me the cost of the box and gave me 100 bb points as a sorry.
> 
> ...


That happened to me too. I really wanted to give that box to someone. I flipped over my sorry points into gift cards and gifted the recipient a three month subscription.


----------



## Jonimeow (May 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got #41.
> 
> Not too thrilled
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm getting this box. Twice. Crap.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 10, 2014)

Wow this month's boxes are a snooze. I'm even more disappointed because I was anticipating the new Ruffian polishes )&lt; Apparenlty there's only 58 sampled items between all the box variations according to their May box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/may-2014-box?p=5 Most of these aren't new either. Maybe they're still loading boxes... that's probably why they haven't yet. I'm probably going to send an email tomorrow if it doesn't update. Upsets.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 10, 2014)

Hey ladies, another question. What is the whole thing about buying gift cards with Birchbox points? Thanks in advance! =]=]


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 10, 2014)

Three boxes, one has shipped and updated. The other two no update, no shipping, no fun! Come on BB, I look forward to this! What the heck is going on?


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hey ladies, another question. What is the whole thing about buying gift cards with Birchbox points? Thanks in advance! =]=]


If you go to "Gift", then "Gift Cards" You can purchase gift cards and pay for them with your points. GC's can only be purchased in $10, $25, $50, $100, &amp; $200. Say you dont have enough for $50, but you do have enough for $40 then you'll need to purchase 4 $10 GCs.

GC's are convenient because they allow you to use points from a secondary account on purchases on your main account (or vice versa) they also allow you to stretch your points as far as making a $38 purchase and still having the $2 left on GC, where if you were using points they would just use the whole 400 points.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> If you go to "Gift", then "Gift Cards" You can purchase gift cards and pay for them with your points. GC's can only be purchased in $10, $25, $50, $100, &amp; $200. Say you dont have enough for $50, but you do have enough for $40 then you'll need to purchase 4 $10 GCs.
> 
> GC's are convenient because they allow you to use points from a secondary account on purchases on your main account (or vice versa) they also allow you to stretch your points as far as making a $38 purchase and still having the $2 left on GC, where if you were using points they would just use the whole 400 points.


Ah-ha! Makes perfect sense! Thank you very much for taking the time and giving me a detailed response! =]=]


----------



## queenofperil (May 10, 2014)

I wish I could unsubscribe and then resubscribe with the Kate Spade promo, but I only have one account, and I don't want a second subscription. :/


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> I wish I could unsubscribe and then resubscribe with the Kate Spade promo, but I only have one account, and I don't want a second subscription. :/


I think you can. Thats what I did with my 2nd account. I unsubscribed like a week and a half ago, then resubed with the kate spade necklace code.

Edit to add: unless you have a prepaid year sub


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> I wish I could unsubscribe and then resubscribe with the Kate Spade promo, but I only have one account, and I don't want a second subscription. :/


I just did this very thing 3 hours ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just have a month to month so I unsubbed then resubbed within five minutes with the kate spade code.  My  next box will be June but hopefully will have the necklace in it.


----------



## queenofperil (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I think you can. Thats what I did with my 2nd account. I unsubscribed like a week and a half ago, then resubed with the kate spade necklace code.
> 
> Edit to add: unless you have a prepaid year sub


Won't they just charge me again for a May box? Since I've already paid for May's box, it doesn't make sense to cancel and resub just to get the necklace if I have to pay again.


----------



## Angelalh (May 10, 2014)

nope, youll just pre-pay for june &gt;p



queenofperil said:


> Won't they just charge me again for a May box? Since I've already paid for May's box, it doesn't make sense to cancel and resub just to get the necklace if I have to pay again.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 10, 2014)

So whenever they drop a new 100 point promo, do you ladies typically just unsubscribe and resubscribe using the promo code? Or is this super mean and dishonest? Lol


----------



## AshleyK (May 11, 2014)

SMH.. still no May box update or shipping.. I'm going to Facebook message BB and maybe they will respond before Monday.


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> So whenever they drop a new 100 point promo, do you ladies typically just unsubscribe and resubscribe using the promo code? Or is this super mean and dishonest? Lol


yup and it's not mean to me, lol.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 11, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> It still doesn't work on mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When I went through the checkout process, it said the code was applied but it isn't reflecting on my point balance. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yup and it's not mean to me, lol.


Haha okay good! Now I don't feel so bad =] Lol I just tried it and the points were not added to my balance =[


----------



## splash79 (May 11, 2014)

I don't know what's going on with my account.  I opted for the necklace and received an email on the 30th saying I'd be charged for it on the 2nd, but I was never charged for it and I also haven't been charged for my box this month. My account information is accurate and up to date, so I have no idea what is going on.  I just send them an email, so hopefully I'll get a response in the next couple of days (I've had terrible luck getting prompt responses).


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2014)

In several placed on Facebook Birchbox has said that all boxes should ship/pages should update by the end of the day...I'm pretty sure it's the end of the day and my boxes haven't updated. It's okay if they are doing things differently, but I really wish they wouldn't make empty promises like that.


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

kayess said:


> In several placed on Facebook Birchbox has said that all boxes should ship/pages should update by the end of the day...I'm pretty sure it's the end of the day and my boxes haven't updated. It's okay if they are doing things differently, but I really wish they wouldn't make empty promises like that.


word. i hateeee empty promises (and late people, lol).  i hold people to their word and if they don't keep their word, the trust is broken.  (i.e. the april/may "mapril" glossybox)


----------



## mckyla (May 11, 2014)

Ok my page is still showing April's box.... is that suppose do happen?


----------



## ikecarus (May 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> word. i hateeee empty promises (and late people, lol).  i hold people to their word and if they don't keep their word, the trust is broken.  (i.e. the april/may "mapril" glossybox)


+1 to everything.


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

So I'm assuming that because my order says shipping May 17, my whole "clicky truck" thing won't work until then?? LE SOB.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

I confess that I just sent a snotty you've-set-a-precedent-plus-we-were-repeatedly-told-this-would-happen-today-so-WTF-is-up-with-our-boxes email.  If they hadn't stated repeatedly that boxes would go out and load today, I wouldn't be this cranky, but they did, so I am. 

As a side note, it's *really* weird to see my grandmother's picture on Facebook when I look at the Birchbox page.  She passed away a couple of years before Birchbox even existed.  My aunt is using my grandmother's photo as her avatar this weekend, so it makes sense because she has liked the Birchbox page, but it's still *weird*.


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

I'm guessing they're not up because maybe BB is going by PST time and waiting until the last minute? They posted 59 minutes ago on a comment that they'll go up today.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

Nah, I call bullshit on the whole thing.  And I say this as someone who loves Birchbox.  They posted on someone's comment about the new review pages *after* someone else asked what was going on with her box.  They had an opportunity to say that they meant Pacific time and didn't, and they also didn't give any further update.  They know this is a big deal to their subscribers, so they really need to be more on top of things if they don't want a Facebook filled with where-the-hell-is-my-box-and-why-hasn't-my-box-loaded posts and a CS queue filled with the same sorts of emails and calls.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 11, 2014)

Only one of my two boxes has updated.

There is Supergoop in it...and I got Supergoop two months ago.

Kind of annoyed....


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Nah, I call bullshit on the whole thing.  And I say this as someone who loves Birchbox.  They posted on someone's comment about the new review pages *after* someone else asked what was going on with her box.  They had an opportunity to say that they meant Pacific time and didn't, and they also didn't give any further update.  They know this is a big deal to their subscribers, so they really need to be more on top of things if they don't want a Facebook filled with where-the-hell-is-my-box-and-why-hasn't-my-box-loaded posts and a CS queue filled with the same sorts of emails and calls.


Yeah, that's what I think too, but I was just trying to be positive. xD; I always look forward to the 10th when BB and usually Ipsy get updated, especially since it is the weekend and Ipsy isn't updating until Monday! I hate weekends so it was the only thing I had to look forward to (I'm alone with my 2 year old all day because husband works weekends. Yes, I'm a bad mom. I'm not the one who takes care of her through the week, so it is rough for me, lol. It's like a gender reversal)

So, I'm bummed that I stayed up until midnight and it's not updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

So I just canceled to resubscribe with the code for the necklace, but there's no place to resubscribe at. WTF?


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> So I just canceled to resubscribe with the code for the necklace, but there's no place to resubscribe at. WTF?


Click on the "Box" tab, isn't there an option to subscribe next to women's?


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Click on the "Box" tab, isn't there an option to subscribe next to women's?


Nope. There's one next to men's, but not women's. I even got the confirmation email that I've canceled. Uh.


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

Not only will it not let me subscribe, but the Kate Spade necklace code is "no longer valid." Okay, now I'm pissed.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> Nope. There's one next to men's, but not women's. I even got the confirmation email that I've canceled. Uh.


Try going to the account settings and there should be a section that says "we miss you, blah, blah, blah" lol and there are links for a monthly and yearly subscription. Click whichever one and proceed to checkout. Hope it helps! =]


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> Not only will it not let me subscribe, but the Kate Spade necklace code is "no longer valid." Okay, now I'm pissed.


at least there is the BBKSS14 code...


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Try going to the account settings and there should be a section that says "we miss you, blah, blah, blah" lol and there are links for a monthly and yearly subscription. Click whichever one and proceed to checkout. Hope it helps! =]


None of that is there. Nothing even close to that is there. It looks exactly like it does with an active subscription. The only difference is there is no longer a spot to update my billing information.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> None of that is there. Nothing even close to that is there. It looks exactly like it does with an active subscription. The only difference is there is no longer a spot to update my billing information.


Hmmm that's strange. Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

Maybe Birchbox doesn't want me to be a subscriber anymore. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 11, 2014)

Now it says my box has shipped, but it still doesn't let me unlock my box to see what's in it. Anyone else?


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Now it says my box has shipped, but it still doesn't let me unlock my box to see what's in it. Anyone else?


same here on one of my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> Maybe Birchbox doesn't want me to be a subscriber anymore. &gt;_&gt;


have a heart bbx. let her rejoin, lol


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

My feelings after this disaster:


----------



## lovepink (May 11, 2014)

Sorry so many of you seem to not have updates or shipping notices!  I logged into my accounts today (because my tracking on one showed out for delivery and I had the"Do I go spoiler free or not debate?"  I am on the west coast and never get my box before box pages load).

On my yearly account with real profile info:

My second account with no profile info:

I rage cancelled my second box.

My 1st box shipped on 5/5/14 from Fishers, IN and said it was delivered today yet it was not in my mail box or on my porch.

Second box just shipped 5/8/14.


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2014)

Waiting a day for box pages to load is annoying but not the end of the world, at least we get spoilers. BUT I really dislike empty promises and it seems like BB is dishing them out left and right lately. I'm wondering if it was just one or two people replying to the FB page all day who were misinformed? It's almost midnight PST so they're really pushing this "end of the day" thing. I'm hopeful they'll be up in the morning though. Maybe even at 6am EST like they were supposed to be today and then they'll have uploaded for most of us by the time we are awake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did finally get shipping notifications on all my boxes though so at least they are all en route! Hoping for two different boxes on my last two accounts since my first two were dupes. Watch me get four of the same box. A hahaha. Ha. Ha. No.


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2014)

At least this time they didn't pretend it was in order to give us extra time to complete our surveys. Does anyone remember that?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

I found my box (#25) on Instagram.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 11, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I found my box (#25) on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this same box today 

that was my box that uploaded yesterday 

still waiting for tracking and an upload on my other account


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I got this same box today
> 
> that was my box that uploaded yesterday
> 
> still waiting for tracking and an upload on my other account


I'm waiting on 3 other boxes. I'm really hoping I get some different fun stuff in those ones!


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

@@mandithomas89 the polish is pretty!


----------



## MissJexie (May 11, 2014)

I know lots of other people got/enjoyed this box, but this was a super punishment box for me. 




I haven't liked a single Gilchrist and Soames products that I've tried. I got the Cynthia Rowley liner in black last month. The Silver one is nice, but it was a bummer to get almost the same product 2 months in a row. I'm incredibly tired of BB sending me Shampoo/Conditioner almost every single month and the BB cream and sample of gummy vitamins were just meh for me.

This is box 1 of 2 though, so I'm hoping for a better selection of stuff in my next box. If I don't get one of the lip products being offered this month I'll definitely be bummed out!


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

kayess said:


> At least this time they didn't pretend it was in order to give us extra time to complete our surveys. Does anyone remember that?


thank you for refreshing my mind on that bull$h!t response.


----------



## bonita22 (May 11, 2014)

Past midnight, no tracking and no box update.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (May 11, 2014)

shocker

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@mandithomas89 the polish is pretty!


It is! I like the color, but I don't know how much I'd use that specific color for nail designs. I wasn't too stoked about this box but it's grown on me.


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know lots of other people got/enjoyed this box, but this was a super punishment box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> DSCN1525.JPG
> 
> ...


That's too bad this box was a bust for you. It has everything but nail polish in it: hair, skin, face, makeup, and something edible! Lol

The silver Liner is really fun. Try it in your water line. I got it last month and everytime I caught my reflection I loved the extra sparkle it seemed to give my eyes. Maybe this will be a box that warms up to you?


----------



## LindaD (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> My feelings after this disaster:


Hah. In fact, forget about the subscription box service.


----------



## jkwynn (May 11, 2014)

:angry:   :angry:


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

it is now 6am EST on the 11TH and no box update on two of my accounts that i paid on april 10th, back when pointgate was going on.  i'm about to go in on their facebook page about this. 

on the brighter side, my no profile info box shipped and the tracking info loaded promptly at 6am today. i'm getting box 14. is it sad that i am only looking forward to testing out the vitamins?


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

finally - box 19




Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo - 8.5 oz 31 
$34.00 
Ships Free


 



Number 4™ Volumizing Condition - 8.5 oz 9 
$36.00 
Ships Free



 



CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 337 
$20.00 
Ships Free



 



clariSEA Instant Glow Powder Exfoliant
$18.00 
Ships Free



 



PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm 6 
$8.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Votivo Candle Travel Tin 11 
$12.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available


 other than the cotz stuff, I am pretty happy with this!!   The shampoo will be used, the pixie balm too, I wanted the candle and am really excited to try the clarisea glow!!  that one really interests me - didn't even know it was an option!


----------



## angienharry (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> finally - box 19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the cotz and really liked it. It was too dark for me so I mixed it with some of my usual BB cream and it worked great.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 11, 2014)

Mine just updated, too. I'm getting Box 3:






















I'm excited about the candle and hopefully the Caldrea is in the aloe/apricot scent. I'm a little sad I didn't get a Laqa product. Yay for my first 6 item box!


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

@ I am just really picky about my foundation..


----------



## Meggpi (May 11, 2014)

No update, no tracking.  This is the same account I've had for years and they definitely took my money on the first.  I think I have higher expectations from Birchbox where logistics are concerned because they are probably the oldest sub box company and they are so large and profitable.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 11, 2014)

No update or shipping info for me either. I have an annual sub. I know it's only the 11th, but I also have high expectations for Birchbox. I'm pretty frustrated right now.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 11, 2014)

my stuff finally updated and I got a shipping notice, too! I think my stuff went live at 4 am (that's when I got the email). I'm on mobile so I can't see which box I'm getting (or I don't know how) but it's the one with BP shampoo/conditioner, Pixi lip balm, Cotz face, and greenleaf candle.

I am excited for this box! I wanted the BP so I'm SO excited for that. I wanted the laqa instead of Pixi but I'm really happy to have it still. I have to look into the Cotz because I don't even know hat it is to be excited for it (if it's sun screen then I'm not a fan). and the candle is cute!

ETA: of COURSE the Cotz is sunscreen. Boooo. I still have my nasty coola from forever ago. Oh well. Still excited for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day to all you hot mamas!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

I was just looking at miss jez's BB photo - so the number 4 shampoo comes in a bottle but the conditioner is in a foil?  I use a lot of conditioner - ha!


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2014)

Noooooo...my second box (main account) loaded and it's also a dud (for me).

Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner - This WOULD excite me except I already got it in my other box. I kinda like sulfates so I don't know how much I will like this but I will use it I guess. I would have liked to try the Nexxus or Kerastase products instead of dupes.

Coola After Sun Lotion - I HATE Coola and any sun related products. I just don't go outside, pretty much ever, so I really don't need it.

PIXI Lip Balm - Meh. I have so many lip products right now. I got the LAQA in my other box and I was pleasantly surprised, but I can only put so much stuff on my lips, you know?

Smarty Pants Fiber Gummies - I will use them, but I just stocked up on gummy vitamins that cost wayyy less than these.

It's an okay box if I think about it objectively, but it's definitely not a great box for me. I was hoping for a candle, some foot wipes, new hair care, cleanser, shave gel, body wash/lotion...at least I didn't get a box with Coola, BB cream, lip gloss, moisturizer, and tea. Oh, man, THAT would seriously be my ultimate punishment box.

On the plus side, my mom got a 7 item box which means I will finally have enough points to order a Clarisonic without paying anything out of pocket! Yippee!


----------



## KatieKat (May 11, 2014)

And I still don't have an updated box page or a clicky truck.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 11, 2014)

I still have no clicky truck and no box contents. What the hell birchbox!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 11, 2014)

My box shipped, but no page update yet. Why must you do this to me, Birchbox? :bringiton:


----------



## jocedun (May 11, 2014)

Man, it's the 11th now and both of my boxes still have not shipped or updated. I sent BB an email, even though I doubt it will accomplish anything. It seems to me like they are having distribution center/warehouse issues and are not communicating that to the affected subscribers. Hell, maybe they don't know themselves. 

I was charged on the 1st, I have had these accounts for a long time without cancelling and resubbing, and I'm not getting necklaces/anything special, so I don't think there is any rhyme or reason to who has been affected. Sorry to the other ladies experiencing this!


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2014)

I am still curious if anyone who paid for the kate spade necklace at the beginning of the month has seen any activity?  I know the last time I ordered a bb plus item it took forever for the boxes to ship   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 11, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb33

My second box hasn't updated yet :/


----------



## mckyla (May 11, 2014)

Box 19. Someone posted a picture of 19 a page aho i believe.. I'm excited to try everything except the shampoo/conditioner... wish I would've gotten the Beauty Protector series instead. I got the Protect and detangle last month (which would explain why I didn't get any of the same brand this month) and I'm seriously obsessed with it, it smells so good!!


----------



## Angelalh (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> finally - box 19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am sooooo sick of birchbox sending me products NOT based on my profile

im getting this box too

i have curly, dry, and thick checked on my profile why are they sending me VOLUMIZING products???

and also i have my skintone as fair and the cotz says its for MEDIUM skin


----------



## ahannlv (May 11, 2014)

Seriously- I don't think they pay attention to reviews or profiles at all. Everytime there is eyeliner - I get it. I never use eyeliner. It's not a part of my profile. But I did out that I want more lifestyle products - and I never get them. And of course I get tons of sunscreen - which I don't need.


----------



## ashleylind (May 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I am still curious if anyone who paid for the kate spade necklace at the beginning of the month has seen any activity?  I know the last time I ordered a bb plus item it took forever for the boxes to ship   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered one, and I got my shipping notification on Friday.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 11, 2014)

Even my 10-year-old son says, "Your Birchbox STILL didn't update?  That is just not nice on Mother's Day."

Poor kid saw me logging in to my account like 50+ times yesterday. lol


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (May 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I am still curious if anyone who paid for the kate spade necklace at the beginning of the month has seen any activity?  I know the last time I ordered a bb plus item it took forever for the boxes to ship   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered one and have zero activity. No updated page, no shipping notice, no clicky truck (but the unclicky truck has been there for almost a week). Oh wait I forgot--no activity, except for them charging me already for the necklace. Lame. 

Frustrated that they seem to be shipping the free necklaces just ordered last week first. Doesn't seem like the logical order to me.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> i am sooooo sick of birchbox sending me products NOT based on my profile
> 
> im getting this box too
> 
> ...


I have fair as well - not sure why they sent me the cotz stuff...

but at least they got my hair right this time.  When I sub'd with them for 13 months (I stopped in oct and just started back up again), all they sent me was leave in conditioners and oil products for my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have fine, oily, straight hair...


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I ordered one and have zero activity. No updated page, no shipping notice, no clicky truck (but the unclicky truck has been there for almost a week). Oh wait I forgot--no activity, except for them charging me already for the necklace. Lame.
> 
> Frustrated that they seem to be shipping the free necklaces just ordered last week first. Doesn't seem like the logical order to me.


Nothing they've been doing for the last 3 months seems logical to me. I just hope they don't do something stupid like run out of necklaces before they fulfill the Birchbox Extras orders but it almost seems inevitable at this point with the way things have been going.  &lt;_&lt;  

Hey Birchbox, get your $#!% together!!  :angry:


----------



## RedBadger (May 11, 2014)

Got my box!

Number 4 Fleurs de Temps Shampoo and Conditioner

Mercelle BB Golden Glow  (yea!!)

Cynthia Rowley silver eyeliner

Glichrist and Somes Body Lotion

Gummy Vitamin things

I was really hoping for the Golden Glow BB cream, so happy to finally try it.  I'm very pale, but it still blends in nicely on my skin.  I ate the vitamins right away.  They tasted like candy.  I'm interested to try the Number 4 products.  I got the Davines shampoo and conditioner last month and did not like them at all. They smelled like my cat's litter (Arm and Hammer brand). Ewww.


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 11, 2014)

I am really glad I get 2 boxes because my main box this month is baffling:

Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner--that's nice, but this is the 3rd month in a row I've received s&amp;c

Laqa Lip Lube Pencil--it's in Bees Knees (guessing as the tube does not specify) and is like peach chalk on my paper white skin--I keep getting corals and they do not complement my skin tone.

Supergoop--how shocking

BUT--wait for it--Effervescent Breath Crystals--you open the package and pop them in your mouth, swish them around with your saliva and press them against your teeth and gums-- touted as some type of pop rocks for oral hygiene. Honestly sounds like the most ridiculous thing I've ever been shipped.

I also received my box before my page ever updated. Thankfully in my second box I'm getting my beloved Caldrea, a perfume and lip balm to go with more s&amp;c and supergoop lol

Let me elaborate--the Laqa Lip looks like I ate hot wings and then didn't wipe my mouth lol


----------



## Sara Faas (May 11, 2014)

Neither of my boxes are showing contents or shipping info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 11, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> Seriously- I don't think they pay attention to reviews or profiles at all. Everytime there is eyeliner - I get it. I never use eyeliner. It's not a part of my profile. But I did out that I want more lifestyle products - and I never get them. And of course I get tons of sunscreen - which I don't need.


My best friend and I have the same problem. I LOVE eyeliner, she doesn't so of course she gets it pretty much every month and I get stuff she wants. Luckily, we can trade though. I got her Sumita and Cynthia Rowley eyeliner pen and she gets my exfoliators and my extra TheBalm sample.


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 11, 2014)

Also, my box has not updated and I'm a bit frustrated. I know in the long run it's not a big deal, but the principle of a business saying one thing and not following through with it is a little shady to me. I understand the point of a business is to expand, but I think birchbox is trying to do too much at once and its biting them in the ass. SLOW DOWN BIRCHBOX! With all the promo codes trying to get new subscribers and the warehouse move it is wayyyy too much. They need to step back from it all.


----------



## probablyedible (May 11, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Nothing they've been doing for the last 3 months seems logical to me. I just hope they don't do something stupid like run out of necklaces before they fulfill the Birchbox Extras orders but it almost seems inevitable at this point with the way things have been going.  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Hey Birchbox, get your $#!% together!!  :angry:




I agree they really need to get their act together and just slow the heck down.  As for the subscribers who are getting the free necklace, I believe it is shipped separately and not for about 4 weeks from when you use the code.  I saw a post on Facebook about someone (I believe it was Miss Jexie) who inquired about if the necklace was coming with the newly subscribed box or shipped separately and they said the latter.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

I really hope I get that purple Laqa in one of my boxes since it's $18 and I'm not sure I can justify buying that for a color I'm not even sure I can pull off.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I really hope I get that purple Laqa in one of my boxes since it's $18 and I'm not sure I can justify buying that for a color I'm not even sure I can pull off.


I wore the purple laqa this morning with a purple/green/black/white patterned dress. It looked amazing! I've also tried it with just a light layer of the purple topped with a mauve gloss, and that looks good too. It's a great color to play around with, and I think my next experiment will be an ombré purple/pink lip. I hope you get it!


----------



## MissJexie (May 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> That's too bad this box was a bust for you. It has everything but nail polish in it: hair, skin, face, makeup, and something edible! Lol
> 
> The silver Liner is really fun. Try it in your water line. I got it last month and everytime I caught my reflection I loved the extra sparkle it seemed to give my eyes. Maybe this will be a box that warms up to you?


I definitely think it's a box that some people would love, but not up my alley at all. It's well-rounded, but I never have issues with boxes that lean toward one thing or another. My issue is being overloaded with shampoo/conditioner (I get a set almost every month I've been subscribed) I got the Cynthia Rowley liner in black last month, so even though a silver liner is nice and I'll use it, it was kind of lame to get the exact item in a different shade 2 months in a row. Plus all the sparkly liners I've gotten from Starlooks over the past year kind of dampen the fun of this one.

I think everything in the box is useful, but nothing that made me excited. Good thing is I get a second box, and my mom gets one too, so we like to trade stuff. No worries here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not every month is going to be a winner!


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Nothing they've been doing for the last 3 months seems logical to me. I just hope they don't do something stupid like run out of necklaces before they fulfill the Birchbox Extras orders but it almost seems inevitable at this point with the way things have been going.  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Hey Birchbox, get your $#!% together!!  :angry:


I agree- I am very concerned that they will run out because while they thought they had all of these extras to give away, in reality there might have been some sort of glitch in their system that didn't record some of the orders.  I am going to be very upset if they fulfill the GWP orders and not ones where we actually paid for it.  Actually, I am pretty irritated overall that they charged us $20 for a product we could have essentially paid $10 for plus samples.


----------



## MissJexie (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was just looking at miss jez's BB photo - so the number 4 shampoo comes in a bottle but the conditioner is in a foil?  I use a lot of conditioner - ha!


LOL I thought the same thing when I opened up the box, but the card shows that technically you're only supposed to get the shampoo and they "add in" the conditioner sample as a bonus. I usually use pairs of shampoo and conditioner, so when I get a one-off like this it goes right into the donate pile lol


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I agree- I am very concerned that they will run out because while they thought they had all of these extras to give away, in reality there might have been some sort of glitch in their system that didn't record some of the orders.  I am going to be very upset if they fulfill the GWP orders and not ones where we actually paid for it.  Actually, I am pretty irritated overall that they charged us $20 for a product we could have essentially paid $10 for plus samples.


yeah they said on Facebook if we paid for it then we shall definitely get the necklace. then again they did say boxes would upload by last night but u see what didn't happen then.

t feel some kind of way about new subbies getting it for free when i paid $20 for it.  it makes me skeptical about ever ordering a birchbox plus item again. 

their word means nothing to me at this point. actions speak louder than words.


----------



## MissJexie (May 11, 2014)

All I want in my second box (that hasn't updated yet) is a Votivo candle and/or the purple LAQA. That is all I want this month, Birchbox!

The idea of their "build your own Birchbox" that they're doing in their future store should be offered for a small additional fee, even as a test. Let us choose items for our own boxes. for like $12 or $13 a month. Maybe have the items be worth a certain number of points and have each box able to contain a specific total of points so that you can get 6-7 of the smaller/less expensive items if you want, or less of the more expensive ones etc.

Maybe they could even do an Aces program, where once per quarter, you can opt in to build your own Birchbox for a small fee, like $5 in BB points or something.

I don't know, brainstorming here, but I really want to cry when I see people get candles. The only conversation I ever had with a CS rep about my box preferences was me basically asking them WHY YOU NO GIVE ME CANDLES I LOVE CANDLES GIVE THEM ALL TO ME, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (May 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know lots of other people got/enjoyed this box, but this was a super punishment box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the box I'll be getting and it seems pretty meh to me as welll. I'm kind of glad that I decided not to go spoiler free after all because I think I would have been more disappointed in person.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2014)

My second box updated! Box 39:

- Kerastase "Cristal" Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (oh yay another S&amp;C... But at least this one matches my hair type!)

- Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner (REALLY hoping for silver!)

- Noya gloss (if its that light peach shade I'm going to trade it. It was the only lip thing I DIDN'T want)

- Perlier Body Cream (hoping for a little pot and not a foil)

- Supergoop Everyday SPF 30 (of course I have sunscreen coming out my ears as soon as I buy the Sephora Sun Safety kit! But I plan on being very good with sunscreen this summer, so it WILL get used!)

Not a bad box, but I'm definitely switching up my profile again! And a lot of my being OK w/this box will depend on the colors and forms (bottles v foils) sent. I could be really happy OR disappointed... But it's 6 items, so I'm pretty much ok with it!


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> Seriously- I don't think they pay attention to reviews or profiles at all. Everytime there is eyeliner - I get it. I never use eyeliner. It's not a part of my profile. But I did out that I want more lifestyle products - and I never get them. And of course I get tons of sunscreen - which I don't need.


They have specifically stated that reviews/feedback are not taken into consideration when assigning boxes.  I think of it this way:  Pretend each review is on a sheet of paper.  Your personal account information is on top of the piece of paper, and the responses are below that section.  Then when Birchbox gets that piece of paper, the first thing they do is tear off your personal information, and *then* they deal with the review itself.

Another thing about Birchbox:  They want to send you new things to try outside of your normal routine so maybe you will go back and become obsessed with a whole new thing to go back and buy in every scent/color/etc.  I also have certain things marked as I-would-love-to-get-more-of-these and don't get them. 

I think they might have an algorithm that weights certain responses higher than others, so if there's a particular skincare sample (sunscreen seems to be a huge thing with *every single subscription* except the indie ones dedicated to a specific product, like eyeshadow or nail polish) that they're pushing, the lifestyle item will be an afterthought after they rank and match the other items.  I view subscriptions with a heaping double serving of cynicism:  This is nothing more than the newest marketing tool, after all, and advertisers don't really give a damn about pushing things we want on us.  They want to make us buy what they want to sell.  If they cared, they would stop putting jewelry ads and trailers for movies based on Nicholas Sparks books in my Hulu shows when I mark that this particular ad does not apply to me.  We just happen to be paying for boxes to come to us in a relatively timely manner.  Free boxes have crappier delivery cycles, after all.  Just look at Influenster and PinchMe.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2014)

Well said @@meaganola


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

I still can't resubscribe, still have no box page update, and still have no shipping information. I think I've just got the Mother's Day blues. My mom passed away two years ago, so Mother's Day is usually pretty sucky for me anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> I still can't resubscribe, still have no box page update, and still have no shipping information. I think I've just got the Mother's Day blues. My mom passed away two years ago, so Mother's Day is usually pretty sucky for me anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should email CS about it. I remember I couldn't resubscribe either once and one of thr rep did it for me.


----------



## JenTX (May 11, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I found my box (#25) on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


nikkimouse said:


> I got this same box today
> 
> that was my box that uploaded yesterday
> 
> still waiting for tracking and an upload on my other account


I would love to get that nail polish, it looks so cool!

I still have no idea what's in my box or where it is. :-( I've never received it so late :-( wish their site would work!


----------



## Meggpi (May 11, 2014)

queenofperil said:


> I still can't resubscribe, still have no box page update, and still have no shipping information. I think I've just got the Mother's Day blues. My mom passed away two years ago, so Mother's Day is usually pretty sucky for me anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sorry for your loss.  I understand the feeling-on father's day everyone on Facebook posts pictures of them and their fathers, walking them down the aisle and whatnot.  Try to focus on good memories, even though it's harder than it sounds  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (May 11, 2014)

Well, I guess I should just start expecting everything to be off this month... Birchbox STILL hasn't updated my box nor clicky truck... Julep didn't ship until yesterday, Beauty Box 5, which I was super excited to try out, turns out they're not sending the actual month box to everyone who used the free code... Now, Ipsy and fortune cookie soap are my only hope that something will follow schedule properly this month. 

I should just stop expecting everything to happen when they're supposed to so I can be pleasantly surprised. 

But seriously. It's WELL into the 11th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why doesn't Birchbox love me enough to update!?


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

The thing that makes me nervous is that Mercury isn't even in retrograde yet.  Hell, it's not even in the pre-shadow phase yet.  I can already tell that June is going to be completely hosed.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 11, 2014)

I'm going to be checking my second box until the cows come home.  Update update update.  Please?


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The thing that makes me nervous is that Mercury isn't even in retrograde yet.  Hell, it's not even in the pre-shadow phase yet.  I can already tell that June is going to be completely hosed.


Oh for frak's sake, another retrograde already?? Please no. I cannot deal with it right now. June is going to be hell in a handbag for SURE.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

well, I have the neighbors from hell - they think this is parttahhh town.  so, april and may have been hell months for me.  They are vindictive too - they now have the nerve to say I AM loud!!  I've lived here for years - not one noise complaint.   pffttt.

I am purchasing a white noise machine to see if that helps.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Oh for frak's sake, another retrograde already?? Please no. I cannot deal with it right now. June is going to be hell in a handbag for SURE.


The best (and by "best," I mean "most nightmarish") is that the pre-shadow starts Memorial Day weekend.  Have fun with any vacation plans!

(Have I ever told the story about trying to MOVE during a Merc Rx period?  It was...  not an easy time.  Highlights included ripping the driver's side mirror off my car and having my wallet stolen, both on the very last day I was wrapping stuff up before leaving that apartment and city for the very last time.  That was when I started paying attention to this.  I recently started writing the schedule down on my calendar so I'm ready for everything in my life to go into utter chaos simultaneously.)


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The best (and by "best," I mean "most nightmarish") is that the pre-shadow starts Memorial Day weekend.  Have fun with any vacation plans!
> 
> (Have I ever told the story about trying to MOVE during a Merc Rx period?  It was...  not an easy time.  Highlights included ripping the driver's side mirror off my car and having my wallet stolen, both on the very last day I was wrapping stuff up before leaving that apartment and city for the very last time.  That was when I started paying attention to this.  I recently started writing the schedule down on my calendar so I'm ready for everything in my life to go into utter chaos simultaneously.)


oh geez. this retrograde stuff is scaring the crap out of me because i'm getting married next month.  i want everything to go as planned.


----------



## Tamarin (May 11, 2014)

Sigh...no box update and no tracking # on my yearly sub, just a non-clicky truck.  I really wish they would send an email or make a fb post, just to let ppl know what's going on.  Even something like "we're experiencing some technical problems and we'll send an email when box pages are up" would be fine.  Apology points would be even better...have my fingers crossed that my box will be extra awesome and worth the wait even though the suspense is killing me.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> oh geez. this retrograde stuff is scaring the crap out of me because i'm getting married next month.  i want everything to go as planned.


It mainly messes with transportation and communication, so that's why it's a major clusterfrak time for shipping orders. 

In completely unrelated news, yay, me!  I'm hooking up my portable air conditioner RIGHT THIS VERY MINUTE!  It's supposed to get close to 90 degrees this week, which is unbearable for delicate native Portland flowers such as me.  Air conditioning (especially in homes) is historically a non-PDX thing, but after the last couple of summers every summer since I moved into this apartment where I couldn't sleep *at all* for days at a time due to the heat, I broke down and bought a portable AC unit for my bedroom last summer on what turned out to be *the* last hot day of the year.  Now it's finally time to set it up.  At least that will be a cool room I can escape to if things get really desperate in my living room (upstairs unit + living room facing east + big windows = OMG SO MUCH MELTING), and my biggest issue last summer was being too hot to sleep, which frequently turned into being unable to function at work.


----------



## JenTX (May 11, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Sigh...no box update and no tracking # on my yearly sub, just a non-clicky truck.  I really wish they would send an email or make a fb post, just to let ppl know what's going on.  Even something like "we're experiencing some technical problems and we'll send an email when box pages are up" would be fine.  Apology points would be even better...have my fingers crossed that my box will be extra awesome and worth the wait even though the suspense is killing me.


Yeah I wrote an email to customer service this morning. They don't work on Sundays so hopefully I get a good response tomorrow.


----------



## Jaly (May 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> oh geez. this retrograde stuff is scaring the crap out of me because i'm getting married next month.  i want everything to go as planned.


Totally me too! My wedding is 5/31 I am now in the midst of home stretch planning/prepping since the wedding is not local...

and someone said the pre-shadow start memoridal day weekend &gt;_&lt;

I want that day to go smoothly....


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 11, 2014)

Still at three boxes and only one shipped and updated. BB you're really on my last nerve!


----------



## lacquercabinet (May 11, 2014)

This is my 4th month with BB and I have to say I'm not impressed.

This month I think I'm getting box 1:

*Jouer Moisture Tint* I have a moisturizer I already like but I'm interested in trying this.

*Number 4 **Volumizing shampoo &amp; conditioner* YAAAAAWN

*CoTZ  Natural Tinted Face Nonsense Words *I got this from Beauty Army last year; it made me break out and look like an Oompa Loompa.

*LAQA Lip Lube* I'm excited about this because I love lip products but FFS, can we stop calling stuff 'lube'???? Unless you're talking about cars or happy-sexy-fun-time, please stop naming stuff 'lube'!

*Breath crystals* Eye roll. Why not give me another tasteless, teeth-breaking KIND bar?

edited because I'm too annoyed with BB to spell correctly


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 11, 2014)

Sent a WTH/WTF email to BB. Yeah, I'm cranky! lol


----------



## Spazkatt (May 11, 2014)

lacquercabinet said:


> This is my 4th month with BB and I have to say I'm not impressed.
> 
> This month I think I'm getting box 1:
> 
> ...


I found the kind bar to be delightfully tasty and chewy, not teeth-breaking, I think yours went bad!


----------



## lacquercabinet (May 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I found the kind bar to be delightfully tasty and chewy, not teeth-breaking, I think yours went bad!


I think so too - after I tasted it I noticed that the "sell-by" date was in the same week that I got my box. YUM!!


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

lacquercabinet said:


> This is my 4th month with BB and I have to say I'm not impressed.
> 
> This month I think I'm getting box 1:
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking: what is it you expect out of birchbox?


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

@@lacquercabinet the jouer tint is my HG - I use the matte version.  That had to be, along with fresh lotus face cream (a foil -lol), the best thing I got out of birchbox.


----------



## lacquercabinet (May 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> If you don't mind me asking: what is it you expect out of birchbox?


I expected some fun stuff to sample that would be slightly personalized to me and my interests (obviously not as 'personalized' as Ipsy, Julep, etc.). So far, I haven't had much of a use for the things that I've been sent and have only really liked two products enough to buy full-size versions (Air Repair Rescue Balm &amp; Hearney &amp; Sons Tea).

I guess my biggest complaint about BB is that it's not fun for me - so far there hasn't been any product I've seen in the spoilers that makes me excited about the box. My samples have all seemed super random, like someone reached into a grab bag of products and sent the first 5 things they touched without regard to my profile.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 11, 2014)

lacquercabinet said:


> I expected some fun stuff to sample that would be slightly personalized to me and my interests (obviously not as 'personalized' as Ipsy, Julep, etc.). So far, I haven't had much of a use for the things that I've been sent and have only really liked two products enough to buy full-size versions (Air Repair Rescue Balm &amp; Hearney &amp; Sons Tea).
> 
> I guess my biggest complaint about BB is that it's not fun for me - so far there hasn't been any product I've seen in the spoilers that makes me excited about the box. My samples have all seemed super random, like someone reached into a grab bag of products and sent the first 5 things they touched without regard to my profile.


My question to you is: Do you know how the points work and are you utilizing them? If you are that's great, but I think many people who dislike Birchbox don't know at all how great their points system is or how to use (manipulate  :bandit:  ) it lol!

Regarding personalization of the box: The box combinations are pre made every month and they sometimes have up to 80 different combinations of products. But, because they are pre made they will never really be exactly personalized for you. Sure they will try to match some of the items to you, but with 5-7 products in a box, and already pre-picked out, ALL of the products may not be for you. We have swap threads for you to swap items you didn't like, and you may be able to swap out stuff for a perfect combination of items you wanted originally.

I missed if you said this was your first box or not, so I'm sorry if it wasn't, but I think Birchbox really needs to work on curating a good box for people who are first time subscribers. Every first box people get seems to be that one awful punishment box, and I for sure got one the first time I subscribed. I actually cancelled until I saw what was in my second box, and it was to date one of my favorite boxes. Sending out a box most people won't enjoy as a first-timers first box seems like a bad way to retain customers.

I hope this quells some of your reservations!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2014)

"My samples have all seemed super random, like someone reached into a grab bag of products and sent the first 5 things they touched without regard to my profile."

This is exactly what BB is, so it helps to expect it as the norm lol


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> "My samples have all seemed super random, like someone reached into a grab bag of products and sent the first 5 things they touched without regard to my profile."
> 
> This is exactly what BB is, so it helps to expect it as the norm lol


yes, and that is why I think sometimes it is good to step away from BB if you are unhappy.  I did that 7 months and now I am back.   I changed up my profile and BB is no longer the only sub I have, so I have other items to fall back on.   I think it was really hard for me to break up with BB last year, because it was my first sub and my only one for a long time.

this month's BB for me - looks good.  Of course they gave me that horrid COTZ, but the other items, I am pretty pleased with.

I knew how the points worked and I used them to the fullest.   When I unsub'd last september, it was because I was so frustrated with the punishment box after punishment box.    I still purchased items at BB's store, but I didn't miss them one bit.

I came back because I saw that the boxes looked like they had improved a bit.   I will stay with BB for a few months and then decide if I want to stay.


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

In other news, I just want it to be the end of next week so my boxes will ship and I will find out if I get that damn purple Laqa or not!


----------



## lacquercabinet (May 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My question to you is: Do you know how the points work and are you utilizing them? If you are that's great, but I think many people who dislike Birchbox don't know at all how great their points system is or how to use (manipulate  :bandit:  ) it lol!
> 
> . . .
> 
> I hope this quells some of your reservations!


The points system is the main reason I'm still subscribing! I loooooooooove the points and the BB store. I usually end up buying things that I'd prefer to have sampled first which I find frustrating.This month isn't my first box and while they've gotten marginally better each month (my first one was a punishment box for sure), I haven't been excited about any of them.



biancardi said:


> yes, and that is why I think sometimes it is good to step away from BB if you are unhappy.  I did that 7 months and now I am back.   I changed up my profile and BB is no longer the only sub I have, so I have other items to fall back on.   I think it was really hard for me to break up with BB last year, because it was my first sub and my only one for a long time.


I have a feeling I will end up doing this too - despite my first post, I'm an optimist and I want to believe that next month will be the perfect month.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 11, 2014)

for me personally, just shocked at the amount of people who are SO close minded about these boxes! Like, if you go around picking and choosing the best products being sent out and expect those, and then get disappointed (angry even) when you don't get them, why even subscribe? I agree I'm not 100% happy with the way BB runs, but it's fun! And I get to try and use products I never would have tried without BB.

Honestly it just seems like some people just complain and expect free stuff. That's not what this is about. Relax, and enjoy your samples!


----------



## queenofperil (May 11, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> for me personally, just shocked at the amount of people who are SO close minded about these boxes! Like, if you go around picking and choosing the best products being sent out and expect those, and then get disappointed (angry even) when you don't get them, why even subscribe? I agree I'm not 100% happy with the way BB runs, but it's fun! And I get to try and use products I never would have tried without BB.
> 
> Honestly it just seems like some people just complain and expect free stuff. That's not what this is about. Relax, and enjoy your samples!


Yeah, I think you're right. I get way too worked up over my box sometimes. :/


----------



## dressupthedog (May 11, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> for me personally, just shocked at the amount of people who are SO close minded about these boxes! Like, if you go around picking and choosing the best products being sent out and expect those, and then get disappointed (angry even) when you don't get them, why even subscribe? I agree I'm not 100% happy with the way BB runs, but it's fun! *And I get to try and use products I never would have tried without BB.*
> 
> Honestly it just seems like some people just complain and expect free stuff. That's not what this is about. Relax, and enjoy your samples!


To me this sums up Birchbox perfectly. It's supposed to be fun, and sometimes I think the key is to take a moment and remember this.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> for me personally, just shocked at the amount of people who are SO close minded about these boxes! Like, if you go around picking and choosing the best products being sent out and expect those, and then get disappointed (angry even) when you don't get them, why even subscribe? I agree I'm not 100% happy with the way BB runs, but it's fun! And I get to try and use products I never would have tried without BB.
> 
> Honestly it just seems like some people just complain and expect free stuff. That's not what this is about. Relax, and enjoy your samples!


but it isn't free.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and really, if you have a certain skin type or hair type, you cannot use some products - and if BB keeps sending them to you, despite what you have in your profile and reviews, you can understand why people get frustrated.

not all subscribers (the vast majority, I would bet) are on this forum or any makeup forum where they can swap stuff.

I went a year without knowing about this forum and never could never use the majority of items BB was sending me during that time period. I hope they have changed (it looks like it from my box) and if they haven't, I will drop them again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 11, 2014)

This may have been asked and answered already but if you are an aces member, does your monthly box have 2 day shipping also? I just recently achieved this status so was not sure.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> This may have been asked and answered already but if you are an aces member, does your monthly box have 2 day shipping also? I just recently achieved this status so was not sure.


Nope. Hell, I'm still waiting for my boxes to load and ship, period.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> This may have been asked and answered already but if you are an aces member, does your monthly box have 2 day shipping also? I just recently achieved this status so was not sure.


from their site:

_Automatically get free standard shipping on all orders, plus free 2-day shipping on full-size orders of $100 or more.*_


_ _
_* 2nd-Day Shipping are unavailable for 1) P.O. Box, APO/FPO, and non-Continental U.S. addresses, 2) orders containing (but not limited to) nail polish, perfume, and aerosols, and 3) addresses where free standard shipping will take no more than 3 days._


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> but it isn't free.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's not free... But when you average about 5 products a month, 50 points, and do use your points then the box only costs you the same as a latte at Starbucks. To me, that's totally reasonable, even if it is a punishment box!


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> It's not free... But when you average about 5 products a month, 50 points, and do use your points then the box only costs you the same as a latte at Starbucks. To me, that's totally reasonable, even if it is a punishment box!


true.  But I think that the frustration of getting stuff that one cannot use is something that people do feel and shouldn't be discounted.  As I stated, the majority of BB subbers probably do not belong to a makeup forum where they can swap.  I know that for 12 months out of my 13 month original sub with BB, I didn't.

I rarely complain about not getting the "good" stuff - what I complain about is stuff that is totally unusable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But since there is the swap forum here, I usually can find someone to trade and if not, I bundle it up for either presents, donations or ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2014)

Just placed a $145 order and paid $8 out of pocket!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even though I really don't like either one of my boxes this month, this totally helps me make peace with Birchbox.


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> true. But I think that the frustration of getting stuff that one cannot use is something that people do feel and shouldn't be discounted. As I stated, the majority of BB subbers probably do not belong to a makeup forum where they can swap. I know that for 12 months out of my 13 month original sub with BB, I didn't.
> 
> I rarely complain about not getting the "good" stuff - what I complain about is stuff that is totally unusable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But since there is the swap forum here, I usually can find someone to trade and if not, I bundle it up for either presents, donations or ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I guess I don't get it when people complain about "unusable" products.

Shampoo for curly, dyed, specific hair isn't going to destroy not curly, dyed, ect. It is in fact still usable despite people's complaints. (In no way am I talking about you. I'm only quoting you because it felt like you and I were having a conversation. I don't want you to feel like I am "attacking" or negatively talking to you.)

If it's unusable because of some kind of allergy, then I'm sorry to be insensitive, but that's just a luck of the draw. You (not you specifically, just in a general term) know there is no way to eliminate any products due to allergies.

If they constantly sent products for oily skin when you have dry checked, then I can see an issue. But if you have combination checked, then they are somewhat within your profile to send products for oily skin.

I guess I am an advocate for changing your profile around if you are unhappy with your boxes. I think people need to look at it objectively. If they make it too specified then it will be difficult to satisfy them. My personal profile has only the main specifics marked (skin tone, skin type, hair type) everything else has been left blank and I've been receiving the best boxes since I changed it!


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

@TippyAG  When someone has oily skin checked and they get stuff for dry skin, yeah, that is what I am saying.  Unusable means just that - it won't help and it will actually run counter to what you are trying to do with either your hair or face.   

oily, fine straight hair - doesn't need oil products or heavy leave in conditioners - especially since I state that no, I do not have frizzy, damaged hair.  The point of a subscription box is to give you things that you may not try but WOULD WANT to purchase.  They want you to buy what they send you - I would never purchase a product that was not suitable for my hair &amp; skin type.

I would not want to use a shampoo for dry hair on my head - it won't damage it, but I might as well just wash it again, because it will be greasy.   That is what I mean by unusable.  Not that you don't like something or a brand, but that it flies in the face of your profile.

I have changed my profile quite a bit since I last was with BB - this month's box looks good for me.

I hope that I finally found the magic profile!

People are going to complain - I agreed with you on the good stuff complaints, but I will have to respectfully disagree with you on the unusable complaints.  I do feel that people, who are paying for a sub, who filled out a profile, did reviews, should get things that match up to their skin &amp; hair type.  Don't send dry stuff products to those who are an oil slick (me!!).  I feel that is a valid complaint and I feel people's frustrations over that.


----------



## feisty1 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up in Aces. For some reason I can't log into the website with my phone. Not sure why.


----------



## skylite (May 11, 2014)

I got a response to my cranky Birchbox WTF email. They basically said "rest assured, your box will be shipped and you'll get your tracking email by tomorrow since the 10th was a saturday." 

I might just be really cranky, but that doesn't really answer anything. in the past, the day of the week hasn't mattered. My box has updated on a Sunday before when that was the 10th. I just want my box to update!! Don't make me promises and then fail to follow through.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

skylite said:


> I got a response to my cranky Birchbox WTF email. They basically said "rest assured, your box will be shipped and you'll get your tracking email by tomorrow since the 10th was a saturday."
> 
> I might just be really cranky, but that doesn't really answer anything. in the past, the day of the week hasn't mattered. My box has updated on a Sunday before when that was the 10th. I just want my box to update!! Don't make me promises and then fail to follow through.


yeah, they are having the curse of Glossybox hit them these last few weeks....

they normally aren't like this.


----------



## skylite (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, they are having the curse of Glossybox hit them these last few weeks....
> 
> they normally aren't like this.


It's fairly reassuring that they aren't usually like this. I honestly don't usually pay attention to spoilers or other boxes or anything. One of my favorite parts of birch box has been how reliable they are. I just wait for the 10th, look at what I'm getting and that's it. I get what I get, and most importantly, I GET POINTS from reviews to buy all the stuff!!!!

I've never considered complaining to their CS before this; I'm just so used to knowing what I'm looking forward to getting.


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

skylite said:


> I got a response to my cranky Birchbox WTF email. They basically said "rest assured, your box will be shipped and you'll get your tracking email by tomorrow since the 10th was a saturday."
> 
> I might just be really cranky, but that doesn't really answer anything. in the past, the day of the week hasn't mattered. My box has updated on a Sunday before when that was the 10th. I just want my box to update!! Don't make me promises and then fail to follow through.


they're on some bs and they're contradicting themselves.  if everything was supposed to shipped out and updated yesterday which was a saturday, why are they changing their tune and saying that everything should be updated by tomorrow since it was the weekend.  like i said earlier, i'm not believing a word they're saying.  actions speak louder than words.


----------



## AshleyK (May 11, 2014)

my truck finally turned clicky - tracking doesn't work but at least I have a number... got all excited because I thought that meant my May box would be up..   NOPE


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> my truck finally turned clicky - tracking doesn't work but at least I have a number... got all excited because I thought that meant my May box would but up..   NOPE


mine was like that for a day and then it got updated this morning....hopefully it will update for you by tomorrow too.


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

i think that they set up the boxes to not load on the website until the morning after you get a clicky truck.  not too happy about it. i got a clicky truck for one of my boxes on saturday and the box info didn't load until this morning.


----------



## PenelopeJones (May 11, 2014)

Hi! I have lurked here a while reading about BB and I wanted to join in the conversation!

The BB site finally updated my box so I could see what I'm getting this month and I'm getting:

CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition

PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm

SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults

I'm not that excited but it's not the most disappointing box I've ever gotten and I've been getting them for about a year and a half. Not excited for the natural skin tone thing because I'm pale and I'm afraid it'll look bad. Not excited for even more shampoo and conditioner since I still have samples from my last BB. Not that excited about gummy vitamins. I can run to the drugstore and buy those. The only thing I'm looking forward to is lip balm. Some months you're a winner, some months you're not. I mainly keep them around because I love the points system. I have almost 300 points so I'm waiting for something good to purchase

Some people got those glass water bottles in their last box. How do they get such good stuff? I like Kind bars but there's a difference in my extra being a Kind bar and my extra being a glass water bottle.


----------



## jayeme (May 11, 2014)

PenelopeJones said:


> Hi! I have lurked here a while reading about BB and I wanted to join in the conversation!
> 
> The BB site finally updated my box so I could see what I'm getting this month and I'm getting:
> 
> ...


There are bonus add ons you can pay extra for, like the water bottle last month and the Kate Spade necklace this month. It's not a part of the regular monthly box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PenelopeJones (May 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> There are bonus add ons you can pay extra for, like the water bottle last month and the Kate Spade necklace this month. It's not a part of the regular monthly box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!! I had looked up the bottle and was like "Wait a minute, someone tell me how they got this as their extra."


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 11, 2014)

PenelopeJones said:


> Some people got those glass water bottles in their last box. How do they get such good stuff? I like Kind bars but there's a difference in my extra being a Kind bar and my extra being a glass water bottle.


The water bottle was an extra item part of the birch box plus program. People that received it paid $20 for it.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

Le sigh.  Still no box update, still no response to my WTF email.  I did get a hundred points for a delayed shipment, though, and I have a non-updated clicky truck.  Apparently, you need to throw a fit in order to get even this half-response because my other account in the same situation that I did *not* email about (because that email is my work email address, and I don't have access to it on the weekends) has neither sorry points nor a clicky truck.


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

@@biancardi "The point of a subscription box is to give you things that you may not try but WOULD WANT to purchase. "

I think we disagree on the point of birchbox. My understanding is that the point is to sample products you normally would not, and then purchase after you realize you do like it.

For example, I have combination skin and would never have thought a face oil would be appropriate or work for me. But I got a sample through bb that I actually really love. I will purchase it as soon as my (generous) sample runs out.

The contradictory shampoos etc may actually work for you, you never know until you try it out. But I can understand the frustration when your profile specifically says your preferences. I guess I have not experienced that.


----------



## AshleyK (May 11, 2014)

ermmm so I just got an email saying my BB point balance went up 100 points... I didn't order anything - so I go to my account to see why and guess what it says?     Sorry: Delayed May Shipment       Oh wonderful - meaning I will get my box way late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is bad because I am moving at the end of the month. It better get here by then. No email or anything! May box page hasn't updated yet either. 

I'm assuming this is happening to a lot of people. Thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## TippyAG (May 11, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> ermmm so I just got an email saying my BB point balance went up 100 points... I didn't order anything - so I go to my account to see why and guess what it says? Sorry: Delayed May Shipment Oh wonderful - meaning I will get my box way late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is bad because I am moving at the end of the month. It better get here by then. No email or anything! May box page hasn't updated yet either.
> 
> I'm assuming this is happening to a lot of people. Thought I'd let everyone know.


My mom got one of those last month, her box wasn't even. Week later than normal. I hope you have the same results!

My account doesn't have anything yet either, here's hoping I get one of those emails!


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

shoot. i hope that i get some sorry points for my two boxes that have yet to ship or update.  i have my eye on that nyakio face polish and the oil.


----------



## AshleyK (May 11, 2014)

make sure you email them!!!!  B)


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> make sure you email them!!!!  B)


emailed today, sent a private Facebook message yesterday and i went in on their Facebook page and told them to get their act together.  i guess all i can do at this point is wait.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 11, 2014)

No update, no clicky truck and no sorry points here....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyK (May 11, 2014)

I really hope BB gets their act together and fixes all this! makes me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up about the sorry points. I've got two accounts with loaded box pages, and both have shipped. One of those got the sorry points, and yet my third account doesn't have a loaded box, a shipping notification, or sorry points. So strange!


----------



## Tamarin (May 11, 2014)

No apology points for my account that hasn't updated or shipped.  They sometimes send those out in waves though, so I might give it a day or two before emailing.


----------



## MissJexie (May 12, 2014)

My second box finally updated, and it seems like my prayers were answered by the Birchbox Gods! I only wanted a candle and the purple LAQA. My first box was punishment-city, but my second box has a Votivo (WOOOOO) and a Pixi lip balm! So not the LAQA but I'm happy to get a lip product this month! Yay for this box being so much better. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

No apology points for me and no update or shipping on my other two accounts. I keep checking though, glutton for punishment that I am!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 12, 2014)

my shipping up dated but not my box i got sorry points too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   i love birchbox so much!


----------



## jayeme (May 12, 2014)

I have 5 boxes coming my way. 2 have tracking (although it doesn't show movement yet) &amp; updated box pages. 3 do not, however 2 of those were subs that were reactivated after the 1st so I'll wait a few days before emailing about those. One has been active this whole time and not updated yet. No sorry points either. I sent an email, hopefully it gets sorted out. 

I guess I'm not surprised shipping is messed up this month, what with all the warehouse issues that have been affecting full-size orders, but until now I was holding out some hope that they'd devoted their energy to getting the boxes sorted. Guess not.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 12, 2014)

double post


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

Oh yeah they've been throwing points at me lately. I had an order that was delayed, got points for that. Then an item in it was broken, more points. And this is the same account that got the delayed box points. I've racked up almost 400 points on this one account alone with "hey we screwed up" points lol! I'll take it though, just means the more orders I can place that they might screw up again!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh yeah they've been throwing points at me lately. I had an order that was delayed, got points for that. Then an item in it was broken, more points. And this is the same account that got the delayed box points. I've racked up almost 400 points on this one account alone with "hey we screwed up" points lol! I'll take it though, just means the more orders I can place that they might screw up again!


Haha yeah I keep thinking I'll place another order because 'what are the chances they screw up this badly again?'.....and then they do. 

So, I'm just kind of waiting it out until they (hopefully) get this warehouse business fixed. That will force me to save up points instead of blowing them right away!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (May 12, 2014)

AAarrgghh! No box update, clicky truck or shipping notification. I bought the KS bonus necklace also. I've emailed BB. Hopefully I'll at least get some "sorry points" if customer service doesn't have an answer for me. Gah. I just want to know what I'm getting, dangit!


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> AAarrgghh! No box update, clicky truck or shipping notification. I bought the KS bonus necklace also. I've emailed BB. Hopefully I'll at least get some "sorry points" if customer service doesn't have an answer for me. Gah. I just want to know what I'm getting, dangit!


same here. no updated info or points on my boxes. hurry up bbx!


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

It seems like the boxes that aren't updating yet are you ladies that added on the necklace?? Ugh, that's annoying! Y'all spend an extra $20 and are waiting?? I signed up late, so I'm fine (well contentish) with waiting until next week to get my box, but they should update you guys if it's the necklace that's holding up your boxes!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> shoot. i hope that i get some sorry points for my two boxes that have yet to ship or update.  i have my eye on that nyakio face polish and the oil.


I just went and checked and no points for me. I would much rather get sorry points and a late box then a box on time honestly. Actually just give me the points and the purple laqa, keep everything else!


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> It seems like the boxes that aren't updating yet are you ladies that added on the necklace?? Ugh, that's annoying! Y'all spend an extra $20 and are waiting?? I signed up late, so I'm fine (well contentish) with waiting until next week to get my box, but they should update you guys if it's the necklace that's holding up your boxes!


yup, one box has the necklace and another one doesn't (in my case). in march when i used a code to get the free pouch it took forever to get that box and that box was a punishment box.  i'm so over these stupid shipping issues.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

LOL why offer extra items if you can't even ship out the regular items on time, Birchbox?

Do the extra items come INSIDE of the box? Or is it inside of another box? I'm just trying to figure out why in the world that would affect box updates/shipping.


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> LOL why offer extra items if you can't even ship out the regular items on time, Birchbox?
> 
> Do the extra items come INSIDE of the box? Or is it inside of another box? I'm just trying to figure out why in the world that would affect box updates/shipping.


my free makeup bag and the box came in a box that is used for a full sized order.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> my free makeup bag and the box came in a box that used for a full sized order.


That's what I thought! That makes ZERO sense then why just those boxes aren't updated/shipped. It's still basically the same process, except they're putting your box inside of another box, along with the extra you ordered. 

I feel like those should have been shipped out first, considering people paid extra for them. 

I know they ship in waves by box number so that's not really possible, but I find it very hard to believe that no one who ordered an extra fits the profile of the 'early wave' boxes.


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2014)

I emailed Birchbox. I mean, come on. No box page update, no shipping information, and STILL no way to resubscribe? Come on, guys. You can do better.


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's what I thought! That makes ZERO sense then why just those boxes aren't updated/shipped. It's still basically the same process, except they're putting your box inside of another box, along with the extra you ordered.
> 
> I feel like those should have been shipped out first, considering people paid extra for them.
> 
> I know they ship in waves by box number so that's not really possible, but I find it very hard to believe that no one who ordered an extra fits the profile of the 'early wave' boxes.


i agree.  i'm always the last to get my boxes anyway, no matter how early i paid for them.  i paid for both of these boxes the day the april boxes updated, smfh.


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> My second box finally updated, and it seems like my prayers were answered by the Birchbox Gods! I only wanted a candle and the purple LAQA. My first box was punishment-city, but my second box has a Votivo (WOOOOO) and a Pixi lip balm! So not the LAQA but I'm happy to get a lip product this month! Yay for this box being so much better. I can't wait to get it!


I'm so happy for you that you're getting a candle!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



rachelshine said:


> It seems like the boxes that aren't updating yet are you ladies that added on the necklace?? Ugh, that's annoying! Y'all spend an extra $20 and are waiting?? I signed up late, so I'm fine (well contentish) with waiting until next week to get my box, but they should update you guys if it's the necklace that's holding up your boxes!


I'm not getting a necklace and I'm still waiting for one of my boxes to ship and page to load. All I can say at this point is that it better be the friggin' box o' my dreams!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

Birchbox CS is going to have SUCH a fun Monday with all these e-mails. 

I know they have a pretty scathing e-mail in there somewhere from me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (May 12, 2014)

No update, no shipping and no sorry points. I'm a little disappointed but hopefully I get a couple of the above tomorrow


----------



## Angelalh (May 12, 2014)

im on the list for no shipping, no may page, and no sorry points

and i did NOT have the kate spade necklace


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2014)

All four of my accounts have updated and shipped, so no sorry points which is fine by me. I've gotten a few hundred out of the full size order debacles recently anyway. 

Anyway BB must think I have super flat hair and chapped lips because I'm getting 4 sets of No. 4 volumizing shampoo/conditioner and 3 tubes of the pixi lip stuff. Plus two kotz, two coola, two or three sets of the fiber gummies. Two of my boxes are complete dupes too. BUT I'm getting a candle, a Laqa lip lube, and the Jouer (which I've never gotten in my almost 2 years and multiple subscription having time with BB, but always wanted to try) and all 6 item boxes too. So no major complaints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll keep four subs a little bit longer but I'm starting to feel like a sample hoarder so I should probably drop the two that aren't on annual subs here soon ;-) 

I think I'll funnel all the shampoo and conditioner samples into bigger bottles. Though it's driving me crazy that they send out a nice little bottle of shampoo and then a foil packet of conditioner. Maybe the volume is the same? I always go through my conditioner faster than shampoo. 

Hoping for shipping &amp; box updates for those of you still waiting soon!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

cari12 said:


> All four of my accounts have updated and shipped, so no sorry points which is fine by me. I've gotten a few hundred out of the full size order debacles recently anyway.
> 
> Anyway BB must think I have super flat hair and chapped lips because I'm getting 4 sets of No. 4 volumizing shampoo/conditioner and 3 tubes of the pixi lip stuff. Plus two kotz, two coola, two or three sets of the fiber gummies. Two of my boxes are complete dupes too. BUT I'm getting a candle, a Laqa lip lube, and the Jouer (which I've never gotten in my almost 2 years and multiple subscription having time with BB, but always wanted to try) and all 6 item boxes too. So no major complaints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll keep four subs a little bit longer but I'm starting to feel like a sample hoarder so I should probably drop the two that aren't on annual subs here soon ;-)
> 
> ...


Interesting! I'm the opposite, I have super long hair so more shampoo and less conditioner for me.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2014)

Also, I'm sure this has been asked but I'm too lazy to go find the answer.

I'm going to have 90 points on my main account after the reviews for this month. I've heard about the unsubscribe and resubscribe to get the 10 points trick, will this reset my account? I'm a month shy of my 21 month anniversary and have ACE status and I'd hate to lose those for 10 points. But if it doesn't make a difference, then it would be nice to even out my points and have another $10 to spend.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Interesting! I'm the opposite, I have super long hair so more shampoo and less conditioner for me.


I probably use way more conditioner than I need to, honestly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ctr64 (May 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> shoot. i hope that i get some sorry points for my two boxes that have yet to ship or update.  i have my eye on that nyakio face polish and the oil.


I bought both of these items last month and they're fantastic! Hope you get those sorry points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

ctr64 said:


> I bought both of these items last month and they're fantastic! Hope you get those sorry points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks. i definitely want to try the face polish with my clarisonic


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Also, I'm sure this has been asked but I'm too lazy to go find the answer.
> 
> I'm going to have 90 points on my main account after the reviews for this month. I've heard about the unsubscribe and resubscribe to get the 10 points trick, will this reset my account? I'm a month shy of my 21 month anniversary and have ACE status and I'd hate to lose those for 10 points. But if it doesn't make a difference, then it would be nice to even out my points and have another $10 to spend.


i cancel and resub every month and i still have aces status on all of my accounts.  i have gotten so many sorry points on my 4th account that i opened last month that i'm already have aces status there. lol and smh at the same time.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @TippyAG  When someone has oily skin checked and they get stuff for dry skin, yeah, that is what I am saying.  Unusable means just that - it won't help and it will actually run counter to what you are trying to do with either your hair or face.
> 
> oily, fine straight hair - doesn't need oil products or heavy leave in conditioners - especially since I state that no, I do not have frizzy, damaged hair.  The point of a subscription box is to give you things that you may not try but WOULD WANT to purchase.  They want you to buy what they send you - I would never purchase a product that was not suitable for my hair &amp; skin type.
> 
> ...


I think both of you are right on your opinions.  There are a lot of people on Facebook (and sometimes here) though who complain about stupid stuff, and I may be wrong, but how I'm reading these comments here is that this is the type of complaints being referenced mostly, not your opinion on stuff that cannot be used.  Your complaints are valid, stuff like that would be pointless to receive.  It isn't following a profile at all.  It is like if you say you're fair skintone, and then they keep sending you medium/tan skintone makeup.  

Some people just complain to complain though.  Over dramatic people who each month have nothing good to say ever.. I don't ever use lip stuff, I don't wash my hair with shampoo, I don't wear eye makeup, I don't use oil products, I don't use hair styling products, I don't use spf, I only wear mineral makeup made from the farts of baby seals.. lol.  To me, those are the type of people who have no business even signing up for any sub box, because they're SO specific and picky and never satisfied.  They spend 10$ on a box, get roughly half back in points, and expect 24K gold coated items specific to their exact needs. 

For me personally, I just try to remember that no box is ever going to be perfect.  It is a discovery box, and sometimes products I think I'll hate or wont work for me, end up being products that I love and want a full size of right away.  If they ONLY sent products perfect to my profile, I'd never get to experience these random things I end up loving.  If I end up with 2 or 3 things I like in each box, even if it just enjoying the sample, then I call it a good month.  If I find a product I want to buy a full size of, then it is a great month.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 12, 2014)

ctr64 said:


> I bought both of these items last month and they're fantastic! Hope you get those sorry points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got the trio sample in my second box last month.  They are awesome!  I ordered the scrub and the oil, and BB screwed me on my order with the oil and now I'm waiting on a refund.  Ended up buying it at HSN on sale, with extra 15% off, ebates cash back, so it worked out anyways.  

I really liked the body scrub too, but it is so expensive!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 12, 2014)

I GOT TRACKING! it doesnt work, but progress! However, my box still didn't update the contents. I HATE surprises. I want to know what I'm getting! I'm one of those people who even likes tv, movie, or book spoilers. I NEED TO KNOW NOW! Ughhhh lol


----------



## mama2358 (May 12, 2014)

No update, tracking, email, or sorry points. I didn't add on the necklace either. And this is my main account, which is a yearly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

I finally emailed today, no clicky truck, no page update either. This happened last month to me as we'll.

I'm never rude, I just ask if they can help. I think my account was updated the next day, last time I emailed.

I was saving my points for a Clarisonic Mia 2 but, I got one for my birthday in April, so I'm just saving till something awesome comes a long that I want.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

I can't believe this just dawned on me but the CoTZ is supposedly being sent out in the Natural shade, if box pages are to be believed. I'm supposed to get this in two of my boxes (so far) and I am the palest of all the pale people. Natural is not gonna work for me, I have fair skinned marked on all of my accounts. I'll wait for my boxes to arrive before blowing a gasket, but if I really do get the Natural shade Birchbox will be hearing some words from me. What a waste of a product, I'll have to swap them. Too bad too, I was ok with trying it until I realized that.


----------



## TippyAG (May 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I think both of you are right on your opinions. There are a lot of people on Facebook (and sometimes here) though who complain about stupid stuff, and I may be wrong, but how I'm reading these comments here is that this is the type of complaints being referenced mostly, not your opinion on stuff that cannot be used. Your complaints are valid, stuff like that would be pointless to receive. It isn't following a profile at all. It is like if you say you're fair skintone, and then they keep sending you medium/tan skintone makeup.
> 
> Some people just complain to complain though. Over dramatic people who each month have nothing good to say ever.. I don't ever use lip stuff, I don't wash my hair with shampoo, I don't wear eye makeup, I don't use oil products, I don't use hair styling products, I don't use spf, I only wear mineral makeup made from the farts of baby seals.. lol. To me, those are the type of people who have no business even signing up for any sub box, because they're SO specific and picky and never satisfied. They spend 10$ on a box, get roughly half back in points, and expect 24K gold coated items specific to their exact needs.
> 
> For me personally, I just try to remember that no box is ever going to be perfect. It is a discovery box, and sometimes products I think I'll hate or wont work for me, end up being products that I love and want a full size of right away. If they ONLY sent products perfect to my profile, I'd never get to experience these random things I end up loving. If I end up with 2 or 3 things I like in each box, even if it just enjoying the sample, then I call it a good month. If I find a product I want to buy a full size of, then it is a great month.


Exactly!! I think you said what I was trying to say, but much more intelligently.


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 12, 2014)

cari12 said:


> All four of my accounts have updated and shipped, so no sorry points which is fine by me. I've gotten a few hundred out of the full size order debacles recently anyway.
> 
> Anyway BB must think I have super flat hair and chapped lips because I'm getting 4 sets of No. 4 volumizing shampoo/conditioner and 3 tubes of the pixi lip stuff. Plus two kotz, two coola, two or three sets of the fiber gummies. Two of my boxes are complete dupes too. BUT I'm getting a candle, a Laqa lip lube, and the Jouer (which I've never gotten in my almost 2 years and multiple subscription having time with BB, but always wanted to try) and all 6 item boxes too. So no major complaints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll keep four subs a little bit longer but I'm starting to feel like a sample hoarder so I should probably drop the two that aren't on annual subs here soon ;-)
> 
> ...


Nope, the shampoo is 30mL, and the conditioner is only 7.5 mL. On the product card, it indicates that the shampoo is the main product, and the conditioner is a bonus. At least we can review both for points!


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> , I only wear mineral makeup made from the farts of baby seals..


Your whole post was beautifully written.....and I spit out my coffee when I read this. :laughno: :laughno: :laughno:

Where can I find mineral makeup made from the farts of baby seals?  GRABBY HANDS!!!  lol


----------



## katiecoll (May 12, 2014)

No clicky truck, box updates, or sorry points for a non kate spade box for me as well, I really don't care if I get the box late, since I'm going to be out if town all week, but I want to know what I'm getting damnit! And the sorry points would be nice too...


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

Still nothing this morning. I don't care when my box gets here but I'll be sending them an email. They need to know that we can read calendars and if they want to ship boxes at generic times in the month than they should change their website.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

Yay, box finally loaded on my main account! Box 24:

Kerastase shampoo for fine hair

Kerastase conditioner

Sumbody soap

Cynthia Rowley eyeliner

Noya lip gloss

Perlier body butter

The Sumbody will need to be rehomed (I can't use bar soap), and the liner will also need to go away unless it's something other than black or silver (I doubt it, but I can hope), but this is a good box for me.


----------



## AshleyK (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, box finally loaded on my main account! Box 24:
> 
> Kerastase shampoo for fine hair
> 
> ...


This is the exact box I am getting! It loaded sometime this morning - I saw it at 6:30am EST.. I am really really excited for this box. I love lip products and BB has never ever sent me an eyeliner..


----------



## Meshybelle (May 12, 2014)

No updates for me either.


----------



## BlueLineBunny (May 12, 2014)

My main account is still showing the April box contents and no clicky truck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received a shipping notice this morning for my secondary account, and it looks like I'm getting:

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo

Number 4 Volumizing Conditioner

derma e Hydrating Night Creme with Hyaluronic Acid

Jasmine Seven Wipes

Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Overnight Detox Oil

Is it weird that I'm excited about the foot wipes? (I may cry if they send just ONE wipe.)  I have curly, thick hair, so I'm not sure what the deal is with the Number 4 Volumizing products, but the Jouer and Caudalie make up for it.  I hope everyone else's boxes start to load soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 12, 2014)

No updates on my box... I ordered the Kate Spade necklace, and now I am regretting it bc it probably delayed my box :/


----------



## BlueLineBunny (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, box finally loaded on my main account! Box 24:
> 
> Kerastase shampoo for fine hair
> 
> ...


I love how you put it: "and the liner will also need to go away," lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GO AWAY, LINER!!! 

This is actually a decent box, IMO. Enjoy!


----------



## Meggpi (May 12, 2014)

I emailed, although I was super nice because I had a hissy fit last month which I never do to CS.  I don't want to be flagged as difficult or something, lol!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> No updates on my box... I ordered the Kate Spade necklace, and now I am regretting it bc it probably delayed my box :/


Exactly! It's bad enough they gave it away for free a few weeks later, delaying our boxes is just mean. I can't see ever ordering another add-on again.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> I love how you put it: "and the liner will also need to go away," lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GO AWAY, LINER!!!
> 
> This is actually a decent box, IMO. Enjoy!


Oh, I didn't mean it like that! I just didn't want to use "rehomed" again, and I'm not sure how it's going to leave my possession. I actually already have one of the silver pencils (received on another account) and don't wear black liner, so unless it's something else, I have no use for it despite my insane eyeliner pencil fixation.


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

@meaganola  I've pm'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 12, 2014)

I don't think it's the necklace. I sent a sadface email to CS being like I'm disappointed and I wish you were just honest with us. lOL I sound like a parent


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I don't think it's the necklace. I sent a sadface email to CS being like I'm disappointed and I wish you were just honest with us. lOL I sound like a parent


u don't think it's the necklace? :/

My mom's account and my second box updated, they have no necklace.. I just assumed ;/

I heard others say it, I don't mind waiting for my box at all, but let me know what's in it lol


----------



## skylite (May 12, 2014)

Gah. Birchbox! Stop making me mad!! I'm not the person who complains to cs. I swear. But when they're just giving me lame excuses, it drives me nuts !!

They responded to my email that called them out on their bs excuse of the 10th being a Saturday and blah blah blah. They told me that my contents Should be updated; I checked. They're still not. And still no tracking. I'm a little miffed that they're giving some people sorry points but not others, so I emailed them back letting them know that my box has not updated yet and that I still don't have tracking. I also asked if the sorry points were only for a select few, or everyone. Because I definitely fall in the delayed ship category, but I haven't gotten anything.

Meh. This is the most assertive I've ever been with any customer service. It's not a very good reason to throw a fit, but I hate it when promises aren't kept with zero communication about it.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 12, 2014)

I haven't gotten my shipping notification yet either and I ordered the add-on Kate Spade necklace..this was my first time ordering an add-on. I usually get my boxes delivered by the 10th of each month.

I'm not that worried about it. My box was late last month too and it ended up being one of my all-time favorites so all was forgiven. April's box was my 34th Birchbox. My very first was the Cynthia Rowley box from over two years ago now. 

I guess I'll just wait and see if I get a tracking notification this week. My account online still shows April's box though. :/


----------



## onelilspark (May 12, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is two months in a row that they've offered add-on items, and two months in a row where the boxes with add-on items have had shipping issues.

I haven't added on any items, but I have to say that this makes me want to avoid them in the future.


----------



## kixz125 (May 12, 2014)

I paid for an add-on necklace and my tracking on the birchbox site said that shipping started on 5/9/14. I still haven't received it, but with all of this talk about shipping issues....hoping that it includes the necklace!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 12, 2014)

My box updated and I am so happy!! I got the cynthia eyeliner, noya lipgloss, coltz mehh, nexxus and the smarty vitamins. 70pt box!! Woot


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

my second box, which was the one with the free kate spade necklace, isn't due for shipping until next week.  No clicky truck yet.  I do hope to get different items in that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

Still nothing. WHAT IN THE F&amp;@! I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

My box said it was shipped on the 8th but hasn't moved since then.  WHERE IS IT?  I am not pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And my second account won't update, but I know I should just be patient with it.....


----------



## Tamarin (May 12, 2014)

No updates on my yearly sub. I sent them an email asking for an update of some sort (just straightforward, not angry-sounding). I just want answers...also I prefer to set up trades early.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 12, 2014)

One of mine hasn't updated either. I'm sure it will though. Seems like they're having some issues. I'm not going to stress about it!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> My box said it was shipped on the 8th but hasn't moved since then.  WHERE IS IT?  I am not pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And my second account won't update, but I know I should just be patient with it.....


Did you track it in the USPS system, or just the link they send for newgistics?  Mine hardly ever update or show progress on the newgistics link they send, but in the USPS tracking it always updates.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Did you track it in the USPS system, or just the link they send for newgistics?  Mine hardly ever update or show progress on the newgistics link they send, but in the USPS tracking it always updates.


Yeah I tracked it USPS- it just says "has originated in Mt. Juliet."  I have family that live right around the corner from there, I'm sure they could get it faster to me than Newgistics can.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> My box said it was shipped on the 8th but hasn't moved since then. WHERE IS IT? I am not pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And my second account won't update, but I know I should just be patient with it.....


A lot of the times the drivers don't check in at each hub stop so you won't get that constant update. Mine was shipped on the 6th with no other updates but than 5 business days later I got an update of it arriving in my town.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> A lot of the times the drivers don't check in at each hub stop so you won't get that constant update. Mine was shipped on the 6th with no other updates but than 5 business days later I got an update of it arriving in my town.


Yeah, I know this is a possibility- I have the necklace coming so I'm not sure if it's actually shipped or fake shipped- my box page updated for that one too, and everyone here who has the necklace is saying that theirs with the necklace hasn't updated... We shall see!


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 12, 2014)

You should try it out on the newgistics site, birchbox mention that they are using them.

http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com/


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Still nothing. WHAT IN THE F&amp;@! I'm so pissed right now.


Yes, I have no updates either &amp; it's ridiculous.  I'm tired of being patient.  Also, my husband bought me a gc and I haven't gotten the email for it.  I'm calling them about both issues right now.


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2014)

skylite said:


> Gah. Birchbox! Stop making me mad!! I'm not the person who complains to cs. I swear. But when they're just giving me lame excuses, it drives me nuts !!
> 
> They responded to my email that called them out on their bs excuse of the 10th being a Saturday and blah blah blah. They told me that my contents Should be updated; I checked. They're still not. And still no tracking. I'm a little miffed that they're giving some people sorry points but not others, so I emailed them back letting them know that my box has not updated yet and that I still don't have tracking. I also asked if the sorry points were only for a select few, or everyone. Because I definitely fall in the delayed ship category, but I haven't gotten anything.
> 
> Meh. This is the most assertive I've ever been with any customer service. It's not a very good reason to throw a fit,* but I hate it when promises aren't kept with zero communication about it.*


*This. *They are obviously aware that they are having issues so why not just be upfront about it instead of jerking everyone around. Nobody should have to contact CS asking where their box is, _they_ should be contacting _us _apologizing for whatever the hell is going on that's screwing up shipping for the 3rd month in a row!



elizabethrose said:


> My box said it was shipped on the 8th but hasn't moved since then.  WHERE IS IT?  I am not pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And my second account won't update, but I know I should just be patient with it.....


My first box shipped on the 7th and didn't update at all until I contacted CS on the 10th. CS has yet to respond but my tracking automagically started working on USPS site and it shows that it originated in Atlanta(?!), drove past my house in VA(?!), and made it's way to NJ where it apparently left on the 9th. God only knows what state it's in now.

ETA: My second box originated in TN, as expected, and tracking worked within 24 hours of receiving the email. Not sure wtf is up with my first box starting it's journey in Atlanta.


----------



## onelilspark (May 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Did you track it in the USPS system, or just the link they send for newgistics?  Mine hardly ever update or show progress on the newgistics link they send, but in the USPS tracking it always updates.


Yeah, mine on Birchbox's site shows that it left Indiana on the 9th and nothing more. When I go to the USPS site, it shows out for delivery!  B)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is two months in a row that they've offered add-on items, and two months in a row where the boxes with add-on items have had shipping issues.
> 
> I haven't added on any items, but I have to say that this makes me want to avoid them in the future.


Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. Won't be adding anything on anytime soon.



misstrix said:


> *This. *They are obviously aware that they are having issues so why not just be upfront about it instead of jerking everyone around. Nobody should have to contact CS asking where their box is, _they_ should be contacting _us _apologizing for whatever the hell is going on that's screwing up shipping for the 3rd month in a row!


If they just sent out one email letting people know what was going on, they'd save their CS so much time.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 12, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> If they just sent out one email letting people know what was going on, they'd save their CS so much time.


Yeah. I think most of us would probably be understanding too? Like Shiro recently oversold and now is expecting up to a month's delay due to the volume, but she also mentioned that if you need it urgently for a gift you should contact CS. Most people would probably be like, "Oh, okay, that's understandable" if they said around the 7th or 8th or even the 9th that they were having issues and might be delaying the boxes. Maybe a few crazies would be screaming about it, but most of us are upset now because they tried to assuage the situation instead of just letting us know they're having warehouse issues.

I don't want another 100pts. or 20% off. Just be honest. I'd rather buy stuff from an honest company


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 12, 2014)

So, I called.  I was told my account should update *sometime this week* when my box ships out &amp; she would email my gc info right away.  

Um...ok.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

My main account is on a year long subscription and it doesn't have shipping and the box has not updated.

My second account (monthly subscription) has shipped and the box has updated, although I haven't received it yet.

My third account was re-upped to get the free necklace. It hasn't shipped and the box contents have not updated.

I see no real rhyme or reason as to why some are updating and some are not.......if I had to pick the most likely one to have shipped/updated of my accounts it would be my main one and it has not. I expected the third one to be late because it was re-upped and because of the necklace.

Come on BB!


----------



## mama2358 (May 12, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is two months in a row that they've offered add-on items, and two months in a row where the boxes with add-on items have had shipping issues.
> 
> I haven't added on any items, but I have to say that this makes me want to avoid them in the future.


And the month before that it was those of us who used the bbzip and BBCASE codes who had to wait forever.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 12, 2014)

Emailed BB last night, got a response just a bit ago. 

"Thanks for writing in and I'm so sorry for the delay!

Unfortunately we're running just a bit behind for May. You will receive tracking information for your Birchbox and your Kate Spade necklace, shipping together, later today. You'll also be awarded with 100 points for your patience.

Please let me know if there is anything else we can do. So sorry for the delay!"


----------



## ariana077 (May 12, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Yes, I have no updates either &amp; it's ridiculous.  I'm tired of being patient.  Also, my husband bought me a gc and I haven't gotten the email for it.  I'm calling them about both issues right now.


I just bought a GC but it says the order is "Under Review" in my account. GAH!!!!


----------



## LadyK (May 12, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> I got a box (1 or 3) today, marcelle bb cream, cynthia eyeliner silver, no. 4 shampoo/conditioner, smarty pants vitamins, gilchrist body lotion. box #9. All very nice, the smarty vitamins were great! I wanted to try Marcelle so I'm happy. Now if one of my other two boxes have Laqa &amp; Co I'll be thru the moon this month.


I got this box too!  My box has never come this fast.  I will definitely try everything in this box.  I am just keeping fingers crossed for a laqa in my other box.  I just remembered I can look at my other box already.  Doh!


----------



## TippyAG (May 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Yeah, I know this is a possibility- I have the necklace coming so I'm not sure if it's actually shipped or fake shipped- my box page updated for that one too, and everyone here who has the necklace is saying that theirs with the necklace hasn't updated... We shall see!


Actually my box WITH the necklace is shipped and updated. My main account without the necklace hasn't done either.


----------



## xoalyssadiazxo (May 12, 2014)

i think im cursed with bad products in May for my subscription boxes.

Nothing good in my birchbox this month--no 4 shampoo, conditioner, shave cream   vitamin gummies, the lip pencil (that i could live with), and a suntan lotion.

in my ipsy bag i'm receiving another suntan lotion! NOOOOO


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Emailed BB last night, got a response just a bit ago.
> 
> "Thanks for writing in and I'm so sorry for the delay!
> 
> ...


No they are not running behind, they are running amok! LOL


----------



## goldenmeans (May 12, 2014)

My box finally updated, I'm getting:





Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner 4,586 
$16.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available

 
 



PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm 20 
$8.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available


 
 



Color Club Art Duo Pens 794 
$25.00 
Ships Free



 
 



Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion 7 
$15.00 
Ships Free



 
 



SmartyPants All-in-One 
 
They also give me 100 points because I emailed to ask them why my account didn't update.


----------



## LadyK (May 12, 2014)

I finally looked at my box for my main sub and no Laqa.  It did have the Pixi balm and Caudalie night oil so I am still a happy camper.  Overall a good month for BB.  I am sorry to hear about all the shipping issues.  Hopefully it is growing pains and will get worked out.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 12, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Emailed BB last night, got a response just a bit ago.
> 
> "Thanks for writing in and I'm so sorry for the delay!
> 
> ...


I emailed as well, but haven't heard back yet. 

I really don't like this response. It reminds me of all the things that irk me about Birchbox. When there is a problem, they bury their head in the sand and pretend there is no problem. When they are forced to admit there actually is a problem, responses are "Oh, well...so sorry, but this is not really a problem." 

Birchbox can no longer blame issues on being new - they have been around for almost 4 years. They deal in millions of dollars, have hundreds of thousands of subscribers and do business with major, legit companies. "We're running a bit behind" is ridiculous. 

And yet, I just can't quit. I'm addicted to that little pink box.


----------



## TippyAG (May 12, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> And yet, I just can't quit. I'm addicted to that little pink box.


The struggle is real


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 12, 2014)

I think I'm going to be cancelling birchbox soon, or at least taking a "break."

I'm on the subscription burn out, in that, I don't feel like I'm getting anything new, exciting, or must have. It feels like every month I'm getting shampoo/conditioner and lotion, no matter how many times I change my profile. Yet my "i want to try list" of items from sephora is growing daily. So I keep thinking, why put $10 a month in to this when I could try something that I know I WANT to try. I'd probably keep birchbox for the hell of it if I had tons of extra money, but $10 a month really does add up and could go to something I'm actually excited about.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 12, 2014)

Also, I might just be meh because I got hotel toiletries and vitamin gummies in my box, so take what I say with a grain of salt LOL.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Also, I might just be meh because I got hotel toiletries and vitamin gummies in my box, so take what I say with a grain of salt LOL.


lol I've sort of surpassed the caring about birchbox point. i'm just here for when they put awesome things in all our boxes like the new Ruffian polishes (hint hint, BB) and when they ahve $10 sign up specials so I can basically get $15 worth of stuff in the store for paying $10. *shrugs* I've basically been unhappy with their services for the last half year, but you know. Buying things.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 12, 2014)

@ Ruffian polishes will get me back on board in a heartbeat. Hell, even the bonus points for resubbing have been keeping me around, honestly. Like you, I've been kind disillusioned for a while.


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2014)

Still no updates or tracking number. What bothers me a lot is that many of us have emailed, yet we're getting different responses about when we'll know the status our May boxes. Shouldn't there be some communication on the part of the Birchbox staff about what's happening and when it will be corrected? Funny how they never have any issues taking the money out of my account right away, though. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

Just got an email about the Kate Spade promotion:



> Hi Liz,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us. I'm so sorry for any confusion!
> 
> ...


So, I guess I did get the promo for the free Kate Spade necklace.  Guess I'll work on returning the other one for my $20!


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2014)

I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box because they're "out of inventory for May." UM. WHAT.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box because they're "out of inventory for May." UM. WHAT.


how does that even happen? especially with all of the incentives to sign up for a new account/resub AFTER the first.


----------



## casey anne (May 12, 2014)

I just refreshed my account page and now have a tracking number. Box contents, however, did not.


----------



## Angelalh (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box because they're "out of inventory for May." UM. WHAT.


wtf its only the 12th and they always let people subscribe for a new box up until at least the 20th

seriously what the hell is going on with them??????


----------



## casey anne (May 12, 2014)

I think they've been too busy updating their home page. https://www.birchbox.com/

I swear the homepage looked different! Now it looks the same as it did...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

LOL They're out of boxes &amp; yet I literally just got an email from them to sign up before 5/16 to get May's box.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box because they're "out of inventory for May." UM. WHAT.


what?

I better get my box, this is prepaid ... it's not like I signed up a few days ago, I paid for a yearly sub. 

Birchbox answered me on facebook, they said:



> Hi Marcela, Thanks for reaching out! I'm so sorry for the trouble you've had. Unfortunately, some boxes are slightly delayed this month. So sorry about that. You should receive more formal messaging from our logistics team shortly. In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara


----------



## Meggpi (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box because they're "out of inventory for May." UM. WHAT.


Oooo I'd be mad.  I'm usually on team 'calm the frack down' but they've been irking me lately.  I think it is because they are failing on basic fulfillment issues, not just having imperfect matching algorithms.  I'm waiting for my response still, we will see.  I'm pretty damn loyal to BB but that response would make me think about jumping ship.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box because they're "out of inventory for May." UM. WHAT.


So they had a surplus of April boxes and now they have a shortage of May boxes? Maybe if they stopped sending a barrage of promos for new subscribers they would know how many boxes they need.  Honestly, I'm not sure that I would mind a refund at this point as effed up as that would be.  No response to my email yet.  They can send me a box full of necklaces since they seem to have so many of them laying around, I'd be ok with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Promotions are only successful if they don't cause you to lose money in the long run.....they are just too much of a headache for me to deal with again.


----------



## TippyAG (May 12, 2014)

I think it's possible they're growing too quickly for their own good.

Article talks about a new TV comercial (which is actually pretty cute)

adage.com/article/digital/birchbox-launches-tv-campaign-reach-audiences/293146/


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

I feel like Birchbox and my bank are frustrating me in same ways, both have no problem taking my money right away, yet giving me what I'm supposed to get in return....takes forever. I'm pissed at my bank right now because I have been having issues with "processing" times on depositing a mobile check. They have no problem taking my money out of my account on a weekend, but they can't process my check into my account over the weekend, let alone on a Monday.

Ok, back to Birchbox. I am not going to bother emailing them because while I'm frustrated I think their response will anger me more. Just send my box Birchbox I already have to wait over a week for it to make it's snails pace route to me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box *because they're "out of inventory for May." *UM. WHAT.


I find this totally unacceptable.  Especially when they were just offering the KS necklace for free if you signed up for a box.  Why do a promotion if there's no inventory?

Sorry about your May box @  If I don't get a box this month, they won't be getting another dime from me.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> I was emailed back. They told me that they've waved the cost of June's box because they're "out of inventory for May." UM. WHAT.


No. No. NO. This is so unacceptable. 

Birchbox is completely aware of how many subscribers they have, and therefore how many boxes they need. They should NOT be soliciting new business if they are unable to keep up with current business.

I am so angry reading this response!! It makes me really nervous about the reply I will get to my email. If it's anything like this, I will ask them to refund my money instead of waiving the fee for June, and I will be canceling immediately.


----------



## brittainy (May 12, 2014)

I have a month to month sub and my box hasn't updated nor do I have shipping info. I emailed Saturday night and got this response today:
 

Thanks for writing in and I'm so sorry for the delay! Unfortunately we're running just a bit behind for May. You will receive tracking information for your Birchbox later today. You'll also be awarded with 100 points for your patience.  Please let me know if there is anything else we can do. Sorry again for the inconvenience.

So it sounds likes everyone is getting all sorts of different responses. As of now still no updated box and still no shipping information. (And no points, either...)


----------



## Moonittude (May 12, 2014)

I thought for sure I would have a box update by today, but it hasn't shipped, either. Maybe they are saving the best boxes for last? I can hope.

I also haven't heard a peep from them about the order I placed on Friday. Are they still struggling with their store?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I also haven't heard a peep from them about the order I placed on Friday. Are they still struggling with their store?


Yes, it's ridiculous! There's actually a whole thread just about the store issues. :/


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

hmm, well I don't mind getting a June box in my other sub so long I still get that kate spade necklace


----------



## AshleyK (May 12, 2014)

now I'm worried about the gift sub I bought for mom... texting her now to see if she has received her shipping conf today.. hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Editing --- she responded and said she did, so at least that's good.. Hoping everyone gets their boxes they paid for!!!


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2014)

Here is the exact quote for those wondering. I never even requested a replacement box, FYI. "Thanks for reaching out to us regarding your April Birchbox. We always strive to send a replacement if your Birchbox does not arrive, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time."


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

I emailed over the weekend about my main account and got no response, so I emailed again today because I emailed about my other account this morning and already received a response. I am at 30 months this month on my main account and this is ridiculous! Now I read that they are saying they are out of stock? No freaking way!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 12, 2014)

I was a huge BB fangirl but now I'm with others on the "disillusioned" front. I am getting swamped with shampoo/conditioner, bb cream, and black eyeliner. It's becoming so redundant that I've cancelled all my boxes except my yearly sub (at one point I had 4 subs, oops). I have found that I'm more excited about the points aspect and trading via this website than the stuff I actually keep for myself. I feel like me and BB are a long term relationship that has run its course but is hard to let go. 

Also, I haven't been keeping up with this thread but WTH on the weird shipping/wearhouse/etc. issues they're having. These don't seem like "growing" pains to me... maybe "dying" pains... LOL.


----------



## ChemLady (May 12, 2014)

peril said:


> Here is the exact quote for those wondering. I never even requested a replacement box, FYI. "Thanks for reaching out to us regarding your April Birchbox. We always strive to send a replacement if your Birchbox does not arrive, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time."


This makes it sounds like they are out of April's boxes to offer as a replacement, not May's boxes.


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> This makes it sounds like they are out of April's boxes to offer as a replacement, not May's boxes.


You're right. But the title of my email was "May Birchbox," and I even mentioned my May Birchbox. Then they said they'd comp me for June. Either he meant to type "May" instead of April, or something's screwy at Birchbox.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

I vote for something is definitely screwy at Birchbox.


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2014)

Oh, FFS. Another agent at Birchbox emailed me about my inability to resubscribe. It still won't let me. I know I'm not subscribed because I'm looking at the damn confirmation email now. -____________-


----------



## Bikerchic (May 12, 2014)

Wow, I'm so confused.  So many of you haven't gotten shipping info or even had your box page update, and I got my box on Friday!  It was by far the earliest I have EVER received it.  I really don't understand how some people have a box and others don't even have updated info.  Sounds like BB needs to get their ish together.  I hope you all get your boxes really soon.


----------



## Angelalh (May 12, 2014)

i just wrote a long message on the birchbox wall i hope you ladies will like it and/or comment on it

i know what its like to be in customer service and get yelled at by a bunch of people about something when it was something i had absolutely no control over and how much it bums me out

i just want this to get across to the customer support team so maybe something will put a smile on their face when dealing with tons of bullshit like this

heres the post

I hope everyone can agree that your orders+boxes not getting sent out on time sucks and we get frustrated about it. I just wanted to take a minute to thank all the customer support team for dealing with these issues always in a professional courteous manner. Remember ladies the customer support team is not in charge of shipping out our goodies. I just hope all of you get better communication/ leadership developed so all the customer service people are not misleading when they keep repeating all boxes will be shipped out on the 10th and all your box previews will be updated as well. Thats what im sure a manager told them to state (or the warehouse didnt tell you they were running behind)! Thank you to the wonderful customer service team you guys are great and always helpful! and im sure you are all overloaded with wayyyy too many emails right now.


----------



## Moonittude (May 12, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Wow, I'm so confused.  So many of you haven't gotten shipping info or even had your box page update, and I got my box on Friday!  It was by far the earliest I have EVER received it.  I really don't understand how some people have a box and others don't even have updated info.  Sounds like BB needs to get their ish together.  I hope you all get your boxes really soon.


Well, they always ship out our boxes in waves, and mine is usually pretty late because I live on the West Coast, so getting it late is no big deal for me. I just always really look forward to my box update on the 10th, so I can anticipate it and start searching for pictures on instagram. Really though, it's not that big of a deal. I just like to complain about trivial things sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 12, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Well, they always ship out our boxes in waves, and mine is usually pretty late because I live on the West Coast, so getting it late is no big deal for me. I just always really look forward to my box update on the 10th, so I can anticipate it and start searching for pictures on instagram. Really though, it's not that big of a deal. I just like to complain about trivial things sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's weird. I live in the west coast too, specifically Riverside County, California and I received my box on the 10th. I think I got a click truck on the 3rd and the tracking became available on the 6th and it shipped out that evening.


----------



## splash79 (May 12, 2014)

I received a response to my email about the fact that I haven't been charged for May and was told that the KS necklace will be shipping with my May box and I "should be receiving it shortly".  

Am I the only one here who hasn't been charged for May?  I have a feeling I'm not going to get anything from BB this month, if they are already having issues with their stock.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I received a response to my email about the fact that I haven't been charged for May and was told that the KS necklace will be shipping with my May box and I "should be receiving it shortly".
> 
> Am I the only one here who hasn't been charged for May?  I have a feeling I'm not going to get anything from BB this month, if they are already having issues with their stock.


You didn't use the BB100 or SFBB100 code back in April did you?

A few people, including myself, used that &amp; forgot that we 'prepaid' for May.


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 12, 2014)

My best friend for the pirple LAQA and is trading with me! I AM SO EXCITED! Between ipsy and birchbox I'm getting 3 lippies. YAY


----------



## LadyK (May 12, 2014)

I saw that post about running out of inventory and thought "HOLY S***"  I need that emoticon where the happy face is eating popcorn.  Things are going to get ugly if they really ran out of May boxes.  Am I the only one who wants to curl up in pj's and just watch the Facebook page explode?  

I really do feel bad for the customer service people and those who haven't received boxes/tracking/updated pages but it's like a train wreck on FB, I just can't look away.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

I now have a clicky truck, but of course tracking has not updated. Still no box contents and no response to either of my emails. They must be completely buried in emails. I feel bad for them BUT I want my box contents! LOL

Nothing on my other account, but I don't expect anything yet since it was a late re-sub.


----------



## splash79 (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> You didn't use the BB100 or SFBB100 code back in April did you?
> 
> A few people, including myself, used that &amp; forgot that we 'prepaid' for May.


Nope.  The only thing I've done to my account was to do the necklace add on.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 12, 2014)

Funny Birchbox-ish story. I've gotten Chuao chocolate a few times and told my fiance about it but he didn't seem very receptive to it. Today we were at fresh market getting things to make dinner and he found a display of them, loved the sound of them, and insisted we get one for dinner. After spending about ten minutes looking at them, we decided to go to with the Spicy Maya flavor (which I have not had).

Its just so funny how differently men shop from women (and i hate stereotyping by gender). He's much more visual than I am, in that he has to see it in person to really make a decision on it.


----------



## Trystelle (May 12, 2014)

Last week when I went to Birchbox to check my points,  a preview for box 24 popped up randomly, then it went away.  Still no shipping, clicky truck or preview.  I did not order the necklace.  I have not cancelled and resubscribed.  I wonder if it is certain box numbers that are affected.  I wrote to CS and hope they send me some points for my angst.


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I saw that post about running out of inventory and thought "HOLY S***"  I need that emoticon where the happy face is eating popcorn.  Things are going to get ugly if they really ran out of May boxes.  Am I the only one who wants to curl up in pj's and just watch the Facebook page explode?
> 
> I really do feel bad for the customer service people and those who haven't received boxes/tracking/updated pages but it's like a train wreck on FB, I just can't look away.


i know right?  the first thing i do when i go on break at work is stalk their facebook page. it is a train wreck over there.


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

cara, the facebook person told me that my boxes should be updated.

guess what happened when i checked?  i saw the same ol $&amp;^! from april.  i'm so sick of looking at april 2014.

i got a clicky truck for the main account with the kate spade necklace, but nada on my other account.  words can't explain how annoyed i am right now.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I thought for sure I would have a box update by today, but it hasn't shipped, either. Maybe they are saving the best boxes for last? I can hope.
> 
> I also haven't heard a peep from them about the order I placed on Friday. Are they still struggling with their store?


They are definitely having issues. I placed a small order on one account last Monday and have yet to receive a shipping notification. I finally emailed them today to see what was going on.

On my main account, I ordered the Cynthia Rowley set and In Full Bloom using a 20% off code a couple weeks ago and just got it today. I emailed and called after not hearing anything for a week.There was so much confusion that they told me the In Full Bloom was out of stock and would not be fulfilled, refunded me for it, and gave me 100 points. Then a couple hours later, I got a shipping notification for it and they said to just keep everything for all the trouble. So I ended up getting the Cynthia Rowley set, the In Full Bloom set, a pick two, and 100 BB points... all for $28. With everything I got for free, I'm not even mad. But wow, they are screwing themselves over.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

Ok, have a clicky truck now.  No response to my email but maybe that triggered my tracking to appear.  It doesn't work yet and no box page but at least now I feel like I will be getting a box. 

I agree with everyone here that a simple update saying there was a delay would have subdued a lot of panic and frustration over the last few days!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

Still no update on my box, no tracking info. I canceled in April and resubscribed using a code.

I like doing that, I know I am paid for May. I'm hoping I get the pixie lip product, but I am not holding my breath.

I honestly think the email the CS person who said they are out of April boxes, just typed the wrong title to the email.

There is no way they are out if May boxes, but April is understandable. With the CS reps, I'm sure that they are overwhelmed with emails. I have not gotten a response to my email I sent this morning and no updates as of yet.

I hope they figure out what the issue is.


----------



## bonita22 (May 12, 2014)

I just got an email from Birchbox. The tracking hasn't updated but my box page has.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

Still no contents update, but now I magically have an extra 100 points, but no reply to my emails, just the "sorry" points added to my account. I appreciate the points, but would appreciate my box contents updating even more! I'm gonna get carpal tunnel here from all the refreshing! LOL


----------



## Angelalh (May 12, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Still no contents update, but now I magically have an extra 100 points, but no reply to my emails, just the "sorry" points added to my account. I appreciate the points, but would appreciate my box contents updating even more! I'm gonna get carpal tunnel here from all the refreshing! LOL


me too

10.00 +100 Sorry: Delayed May Shipment 5/12/14 7:33 PM


----------



## jbird1175 (May 12, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> me too
> 
> 10.00 +100 Sorry: Delayed May Shipment 5/12/14 7:33 PM


me three.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 12, 2014)

Still no box update or shipping info for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I did just log in to check my account one more time before sending an e-mail inquiring about the status of my box and see that they did add 100 points for "late May shipment."


----------



## MrsMeow (May 12, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> me too
> 
> 10.00 +100 Sorry: Delayed May Shipment 5/12/14 7:33 PM


I have this too, and I am beyond excited.  I now have 1289 points.  As soon as they update my May box, I can review 2 products, and then I can place the order that I have been staring at all.day.long in my cart.  Yes yes yes yes yes!  Two Kate Spade bags, you are mine!!!!

...Of course, it'd be nice to know what I'm getting in my box, but yep, I'd take late shipping every month for extra points.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

I think the boxes that are getting Sorry points and a clicky truck today will see their boxes loaded tomorrow. That's what happened with my main account: No response to Saturday's inquiry email, points and tracking showing up on the account at around 6:30 Pacific time last night, box contents showing this morning. I expect that to happen with my secondary account next since I sent a WTF email around lunchtime today and now have points and a clicky truck but no box contents.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

I just got the sorry points too. So between the bb100 code and the sorry points, I guess my necklace was free too. I'll stop complaining now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I think the boxes that are getting Sorry points and a clicky truck today will see their boxes loaded tomorrow. That's what happened with my main account: No response to Saturday's inquiry email, points and tracking showing up on the account at around 6:30 Pacific time last night, box contents showing this morning. I expect that to happen with my secondary account next since I sent a WTF email around lunchtime today and now have points and a clicky truck but no box contents.


I hope so! I sent an email last night and never recieved a response, but today I have tracking (not active yet tho) and points but not contents. I've never wanted to know my box contents more than I do now. Lol


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Still no contents update, but now I magically have an extra 100 points, but no reply to my emails, just the "sorry" points added to my account. I appreciate the points, but would appreciate my box contents updating even more! I'm gonna get carpal tunnel here from all the refreshing! LOL


Me too! Just got the points email, (6:26 central) and 100 extra points were credited, but no response yet.

No account update either.

(Is it wrong that I hope they mess up each month, so I have a nice Christmas fund of sorry points? )


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2014)

Just looked at my account and got "sorry" points as well. I now have over 400 points, most of which were because of Birchbox screwups. Dang.


----------



## splash79 (May 12, 2014)

Huh.  I've received the extra 100 points and now have a clicky truck, so that's progress!


----------



## Monica Sue (May 12, 2014)

still no clicky truck, still no response to my email and no sorry points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (May 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just got the sorry points too. So between the bb100 code and the sorry points, I guess my necklace was free too. I'll stop complaining now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here, this does make me feel a bit better about paying 20$ for the necklace.  Now I have to decide what to spend my points on since I just got my 13 month code too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can anyone who has tried the pixi balm advise how moisturizing it is?  I love fresh tinted balms but not the price so I was wondering how they compare.


----------



## Amanda xo (May 12, 2014)

I just got an e-mail about the $10 in points..I've honestly been so busy I haven't been thinking of my box. I do enjoy their customer service, for sure! 



CharstarWishes said:


> Me too!
> Just got the points email, (6:26 central) and 100 extra points were credited, but no response yet.
> No account update either.
> 
> (Is it wrong that I hope they mess up each month, so I have a nice Christmas fund of sorry points? )


LOL, nope, I totally hope the same thing! I need the new Benefit lip balms! (Doubt they're on the website yet, but probably by Christmas..)


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 12, 2014)

I was dumb and placed 2 orders on Friday. I got tracking for the tea I ordered when I resubscribed on my main account. It just says USPS received notice to expect the package. No shipping info. on the other order. How much you wanna bet the Caudalie Favorites Kit--which I waited months for it to be back in stock, then another month to have enough points--will be out of stock when I e-mail them? I'm going to give it until Wednesday. What happened to the days of placing my order at 9pm on Tuesday and having it on my doorstep on Friday?

But, my box on my gift sub shows the Pixi lip balm, so I'm happy. I have to decorate my cubicle at my new job, so I put a jar with about 10 lip products on my desk rather than in it where I would normally hide them so I can reapply throughout the day.


----------



## feisty1 (May 12, 2014)

My box has a ship date of the 20th. I wonder Olof it will even ship then if everyone's box is being delayed. I ordered my 2nd box on the 10th.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 12, 2014)

I'm getting #9 on my main account and #34 on my second after wiping that profile clean. Too many dupes just like last month when it wasn't blank. Off to fill out my profile again maybe total opposite of my main account.


----------



## ikecarus (May 12, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I have this too, and I am beyond excited.  I now have 1289 points.  As soon as they update my May box, I can review 2 products, and then I can place the order that I have been staring at all.day.long in my cart.  Yes yes yes yes yes!  Two Kate Spade bags, you are mine!!!!
> 
> ...Of course, it'd be nice to know what I'm getting in my box, but yep, I'd take late shipping every month for extra points.


Which KS bags are you going to get?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (May 12, 2014)

Got my sorry points and a clicky truck (tracking hasn't updated yet, but that's cool). Contents still haven't updated, but I'm hoping they'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

Did anyone get the bkr water bottle last month? Do you like it?

I'm thinking about ordering one with my points.

I could use a heathy reminder to drink more water.

It's $30 on the website, but if I use my points I won't feel so bad.

So much for Christmas saving, I probably should not be looking at everything on the site tonight. Lol !


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

So this was cara's response to why I didn't get sorry points for a late box but others did. Basically don't trust the ladies on here is what she's saying


----------



## Tamarin (May 12, 2014)

Got the general email and 100 points.  I just got the email an hour ago, they must be swamped. Hoping for a box update tmr morning...


----------



## Spazkatt (May 12, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Did anyone get the bkr water bottle last month? Do you like it?
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering one with my points.
> 
> ...


I didn't get it in my box, but ended up ordering it from the website and I love it! The opening is a perfect size and the silicone cover is nice. I like how cool the water is kept in the bottle. Also, the handle is perfect for carrying it around with one hand.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

@

I would give up on Cara and send them an email.

Esp. Since the email people seem to be giving the points.

Thank you, @@Spazkatt

That's just what I need to know!

Now I have to wait to get my may box so I won't lose my extra points.

I hate how you can not specify how many points to use in an order.


----------



## Tamarin (May 12, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> @
> 
> I would give up on Cara and send them an email.
> 
> ...


You should turn your points into giftcards - that way only the amount needed to cover the order is used, and you can pay any leftover with cash if you need to.


----------



## Geek2 (May 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> So this was cara's response to why I didn't get sorry points for a late box but others did. Basically don't trust the ladies on here is what she's saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


Cara is correct in saying that Birchbox doesn't contribute to the information posted on MUT. What is posted here is shared between members/individuals and the info is not coming from Birchbox. We don't actually allow it per terms of service. We might in the future however in which case the person would have a notation next to their user name showing that they are a representative of a company who is also a sponsor of MUT at the same time. Currently we don't have this. Sorry you didn't get your points. Maybe write them an email and ask about it. They might have an automated system where if shipments are delayed for some that meet a certain threshold, they automatically get the extra points awarded. I have no knowledge of this from Birchbox I'm just wondering/guessing. I received my sorry points as well since my shipment was delayed but I wonder if it has to do with ordering the Kate Spade necklace. Not sure how they determine it. Birchbox doesn't know I'm a subscriber from MUT so they wouldn't give me the points based on that since they don't have anything to do with MUT nor with the content posted here besides having a few ads show, which is why they are called a sponsor on the homepage. They are not a sponsor or a contributor for any content being posted here. Hope this helps.


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

Yeah they gave me double points on one account (email and Facebook).

So I guess they don't want to talk about makeuptalk when we have a customer service issue now? They don't wanna know what's hot in the streets? Oh aight BBx.


----------



## mama2358 (May 12, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> @
> 
> I would give up on Cara and send them an email.
> 
> ...


I did email and Cara was who I got too. She gave me the extra points.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Funny Birchbox-ish story. I've gotten Chuao chocolate a few times and told my fiance about it but he didn't seem very receptive to it. Today we were at fresh market getting things to make dinner and he found a display of them, loved the sound of them, and insisted we get one for dinner. After spending about ten minutes looking at them, we decided to go to with the Spicy Maya flavor (which I have not had).
> 
> Its just so funny how differently men shop from women (and i hate stereotyping by gender). He's much more visual than I am, in that he has to see it in person to really make a decision on it.


this is the exact story of my life for the past like 2 years. every time we're in target i describe the chuao bar to my boyfriend and he's like "nah we dont need that"..actually walk him past the display and Oooooh suddenly Mr. I Love The Sound Of A Potato Chip Chocolate Bar sweeps into my life.


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

Yeah I brought up the issue only because others had the same issue as me and got a different response than I did and I did not mention anyone's names.  I just think that their responses should be equal across the board and I didn't mean to stir up any trouble.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> You should turn your points into giftcards - that way only the amount needed to cover the order is used, and you can pay any leftover with cash if you need to.


I have 569 points right now, if I turn them in to gift cards will I lose the 69 points? I was going to wait till I had 609 and then do it.

I just don't want to lose the 69 points since it's so close to another $10

I don't mind turning them into gift cards ASAP if it works in my favor.

I would get $10 cards emailed.


----------



## Angelalh (May 12, 2014)

you can do 1 50 gc and a 10 gc when you get the 600 points


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I have 569 points right now, if I turn them in to gift cards will I lose the 69 points?
> 
> I was going to wait till I had 609 and then do it.
> 
> ...


You can only redeem points in increments of 100.  You will not lose the 69 points.  Birchbox will charge you 500 points for $50 in gift cards, and the remaining points will remain on your account.  The part where you lose points is if you're buying things that add up to $20.01.  In that case, if you have 300 points or more, you will be charged 300 points even though you're only a penny over.


----------



## flynt (May 12, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I have 569 points right now, if I turn them in to gift cards will I lose the 69 points?
> 
> I was going to wait till I had 609 and then do it.
> 
> ...


You won't lose any points as long as the amount is divisible by 10$.  Personally I think it would be easier to keep track of 1 50$ gc code then 5 10$ gc codes.  Also don't forget to add a pick 2.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

Ok great, thanks to all, I'm going to get my gift cards!


----------



## TippyAG (May 12, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I have 569 points right now, if I turn them in to gift cards will I lose the 69 points?
> 
> I was going to wait till I had 609 and then do it.
> 
> ...


You actually have enough to just get 1 $50 GC. The 69 remainder will still be on your account.
Edit: ha ha beat me to it! And I forgot about the pick two! Lol


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

so birch box said they would give me 100 points for sending out my mother's day gift late. i checked them when i just got home from work and they're not there.  sent off another email *sigh*.  this month has been a disaster for me subscription box wise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 12, 2014)

Ordered my $50 gift card with the mystery sample pack! Great idea!

Thanks everyone.

Edit: There is Birchbox contest on there FB page , Comment to win free a Exclusive Cynthia Rowley Beauty Collection

Edit: Used my gift card, I love the points system. Spent $1.98


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

Waiting on my main account to arrive. It hasn't updated since Atlanta on Saturday.

Just got a shipping notice for my second account, but no clicky truck or box update.

Nothing on my third account.

Clicky truck but nothing else on my fourth account.

And I gifted myself a three month sub on Thursday and got the email saying that my welcome box shipped today. Although there's no shipping info so I'll take that with a grain of salt given thejr recent issues.


----------



## Angelalh (May 13, 2014)

yayyyyyy finally box page updated and clicky truck too!!!!


----------



## MrsMeow (May 13, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Which KS bags are you going to get?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just posted about it in the points thread - I got both the Mini Weekender Tote and the Weekend Bag in Hazy Check.  I'm super pumped.  This is one of those things that I'd never buy at full price, but when I got both (plus a pick two, lol) for $53...um, yeah.  Totally worth it!!  Even my DH was impressed (for once)!


----------



## IMDawnP (May 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You can only redeem points in increments of 100.  You will not lose the 69 points.  Birchbox will charge you 500 points for $50 in gift cards, and the remaining points will remain on your account. * The part where you lose points is if you're buying things that add up to $20.01.  In that case, if you have 300 points or more, you will be charged 300 points even though you're only a penny over.*


I've seen this posted here more than once and I think I'm not understanding something here so I hope someone can clarify this. Using what I bolded in the quote above:

If I have 300 points and the total for my order is $20.01 Birchbox will only allow me to use ALL of my points towards payment ? It does not allow you to apply only 200 points and then you pay the .01 using a credit card ?

I've never had more points value than the total purchase price of my order so I've never run in to this :satisfied: .


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I've seen this posted here more than once and I think I'm not understanding something here so I hope someone can clarify this. Using what I bolded in the quote above:
> 
> If I have 300 points and the total for my order is $20.01 Birchbox will only allow me to use ALL of my points towards payment ? It does not allow you to apply only 200 points and then you pay the .01 using a credit card ?
> 
> I've never had more points value than the total purchase price of my order so I've never run in to this :satisfied: .


Correct.  That's why I used that particular dollar amount:  Even if it's only a penny over, Birchbox uses a full hundred points to cover that penny.  If you have enough points-rounded-down-to-a-hundred for a purchase, you must use points only.  You cannot choose to use only a portion of your points.  If you use points, the system will use as many points as you have up to the *next* ten-dollar-amount-rounded-up and then charge actual money if you go over.  And then if you use points and cash and then need a refund for any reason, things get royally frakked.  That's why I agonized over my orders -- to maximize my points and minimize actual cash spent -- until I started flipping to gift cards.  And now I tend to hoard those cards, which is a completely separate issue.

In unrelated news, my secondary account updated!  Box 16:


LAQA lip lube
Supergoop
Smashbox primer
Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls
Perlier Body Cream
Yay, LAQA!  Boo, Supergoop!  Meh, everything else.  It's not horrible, but it's a bit frustrating and boring considering how long I had to wait to get my box update.


----------



## ChemLady (May 13, 2014)

My box finally loaded!  Looks like I'm getting the Kerastase shampoo and conditioner, the Whish shaving cream, Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner, Pixi Lip Balm, and the Caudalie oil. This is a pretty good box for me!


----------



## mama2358 (May 13, 2014)

Yay! My main account finally updated! I'm getting the Nexxus stuff, Cotz, Sumbody bonbons, Pixi balm, and the candle. I'm happy with that. Especially a 7 item box, which will take me right up to the next 100 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (May 13, 2014)

My 2nd box updated as well! I got the Jouer Tinted Moisturizer, Caldrea lotion and body wash, nail polish pen, and Supergoop lotion. I'm mostly excited about the Caldrea and Jouer. Between this, PopSugar, and Glossybox I went from no Caldrea in my life to ALL of the Caldrea in my life! I'm swimming in it!


----------



## Tamarin (May 13, 2014)

Box updated!!  It's box 44, Jouer, Kerastase, Whish, Cynthia Rowley, and Supergoop.  I do want the purple laqa though...may trade for it but overall this box is ok, everything is a new brand and product for me (well, except for the ubiquitous supergoop).



 



Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 1,895
$38.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Kérastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Thick - Cleanse 23
$38.00
Ships Free



 



Kérastase Lait Cristal Conditioner - Treat 264
$41.00
Ships Free



 



Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 8,610
$20.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner 4,592
$16.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology, 18 oz. 2
$48.00
Ships Free


----------



## splash79 (May 13, 2014)

My box finally loaded! I'm getting Kérastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Fine - Cleanse, Kérastase Lait Cristal Conditioner - Treat, Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner, Noya Lip Gloss, Perlier Body Cream, and Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology.  Not quite sure what the difference is between this Supergoop and the City Serum I receive a month or so ago, but ok.  The shampoo and condition sound promising and I'm curious if the body cream actually is fast absorbing.  The lip gloss looks to be a nice color and I'm hoping that the eyeliner isn't black, but I think that's probably too much to ask.  

Overall, this might be a nice box for me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 13, 2014)

EVERYthing shipped for me today!! BB (finally), FCS, Ipsy and my Ulta order.  Hurray!

I got the 100 pt. sorry  email &amp; my pts. have been added to my account already.  Also got tracking &amp; my box updated.  Box 41 with 7 products.  Totally happy with it.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 13, 2014)

Yay, my main account box contents finally updated online! Most excited about getting the Pixi lip balm and the Caudalie oil...give me all the Caudalie products!!  I'm even excited for the gummies, so between the box and sorry points I got last night, I"m pretty happy with this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Your May Products



 



COOLA Environmental Repair Plus™ Radical Recovery™ After-Sun Lotion 250
$32.00
Ships Free



 



PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm 21
$8.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Overnight Detox Oil
$52.00
Ships Free



 



SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults 4
$29.99
Ships Free



 



Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Finish Primer 88
$36.00
Ships Free


----------



## Imberis (May 13, 2014)

My box finally loaded, too. It doesn't seem too bad!

I'm getting:


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (I hope it's in the right shade, because I'm mega pale.)
Caldrea Body Lotion (Sure!)
Caldrea Body Wash (Sure!)
Color Club Art Duo Pens (This looks pretty fun, actually.)
Kérastase Masque Cristal (Sure! I could use this right now.)
Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 (I'm scared of this stuff. LoL)


----------



## queenofperil (May 13, 2014)

My box is basically just entirely stuff I'm either not going to use or can't use. The majority of it is probably going in the trash. This just isn't my month with Birchbox. 

Coola Repair Plus Lotion (I am almost never in the sun. I haven't had a sunburn in many, many years).

Pix Lip Balm (Probably the only thing I'll end up using)

Caudalie Detox Oil (I have severely oily skin that does not react well to face oils. Plus, my skin generates enough damn oil on its own without any extra help, thank you)

Gummy Vitamins (I don't eat gelatin, and these contain gelatin)

Smashbox Primer (I already have this. It only makes my skin more oily)

Sigh. I think they gave me this box because I complained, lmao.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

Jesus Christ BirchBox, when will you update my other box page????


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

@@IMDawnP you've got it! But if you convert the points to gift cards you can use $20 in GC's, pay the rest on a credit card, and have a $10 card for later!

ETA oops my iPad did not show me how far this thread had gotten since you asked that question! Sorry!


----------



## naturalactions (May 13, 2014)

My main account box finally updated. Two 6 item boxes (43 and 44) with only 1 dupe between them! Not a bad month at all.


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2014)

So underwhelmed this month...


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 13, 2014)

peril said:


> My box is basically just entirely stuff I'm either not going to use or can't use. The majority of it is probably going in the trash. This just isn't my month with Birchbox.
> 
> Coola Repair Plus Lotion (I am almost never in the sun. I haven't had a sunburn in many, many years).
> 
> ...


I am sure someone would like to take that icky Caudaile Oil away from you.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am sure someone would like to take that icky Caudaile Oil away from you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I second that! Try your hand at the trade thread!


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Jesus Christ BirchBox, when will you update my other box page????


omg that sucks.  they need to update it STAT!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> omg that sucks. they need to update it STAT!


Yeah I dunno what the deal is- it's a reactivated account- the last box I got on it was November 2013. But it's still showing everything from November- like it isn't even trying to update :/


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2014)

five hundred years later, birchbox updates my pages.

Getting box 44 on my box wth my true profile info https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb44 and box 28 (punishment box) on my other account that had excellent boxes since i rejoined 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb28

i'm cancelling both.  i'm tired of birchbox shoving number 4 products down my throat and there are too many dupes. all i wanted was a purple laqa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i hope that the three pixi lippies that i will get come in different shades and are better or just as good as my expensive as hell fresh lippies. 

edit: i just realized that the links say may 2015 on them lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 13, 2014)

I totally didn't realize they had the KS weekenders on the BB site! And then this happened....


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

My Main account box contents finally updated:

Cotz (dupe with second account, plus I've tried this before, could have sworn it was with BB, but box contents say no)

Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner (dupe from last month with second account)

Noya Lip Gloss - Not really a lip gloss lover, plus have a crap ton of it!

Smarty Pants (dupe with second account)

Nexus pre-wash, shampoo and conditioner

All in all not my favorite box, not because of the dupes, that's the chance we take with more than one account, just not my favorite contents and come on BB, three out of the last four months I have gotten shampoo and conditioner on this account! Enough already!

The Cotz has be confused because I KNOW I used it last summer, and I didn't have a second (or third) BB then. Maybe Ipsy sent it out? That must be it!

Now to get contents on the third box....please no more dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUT YAY, a SEVEN item box!! Haven't had that in ages! Woot!


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> My Main account box contents finally updated:
> 
> Cotz (dupe with second account, plus I've tried this before, could have sworn it was with BB, but box contents say no)
> 
> ...


yeah they sent out the cotz in the april 2013 box (the box with the women's health magazine subscription)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

In other news....this is probably an obvious question, but....

I've been using GC to transfer points from one account to another, but can you do a GC from an account back to the email address for that same account? i.e. transferring your points into GC in order to limit waste? I'm afraid to try it in case it doesn't work and I lose my points!   &lt;--------slightly paranoid I know! LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

@ - The funny thing is it doesn't show up in my box contents history...ever! I know I used it last summer. Oh well, the great mysteries of life!


----------



## Meggpi (May 13, 2014)

I'm fine with this.  I really don't need after sun lotion but if it's lotion it'll be used, and it'll come in handy if I do something wild like go to the pool.  The only thing I really hate vitamin gummies.  They sell those generic by the jug at Target.  I'll admit I hate swallowing gigantic pills, and vitamins always seem to be big and poorly coated.  I would have loved an eyeliner but I'm alwaaaays good with another lippie! (didn't someone here say they hated the phrase lippie?  I love it, sorry not sorry lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> In other news....this is probably an obvious question, but....
> 
> I've been using GC to transfer points from one account to another, but can you do a GC from an account back to the email address for that same account? i.e. transferring your points into GC in order to limit waste? I'm afraid to try it in case it doesn't work and I lose my points! &lt;--------slightly paranoid I know! LOL


I do that pretty much every time I hit 100 points. I have multiple accounts on monthly subscriptions that get canceled and resubbed whenever there's a bonus point offer, but I flip them all to cards for the one account I have on an annual subscription.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 13, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> In other news....this is probably an obvious question, but....
> 
> I've been using GC to transfer points from one account to another, but can you do a GC from an account back to the email address for that same account? i.e. transferring your points into GC in order to limit waste? I'm afraid to try it in case it doesn't work and I lose my points!   &lt;--------slightly paranoid I know! LOL


I'm pretty sure the GC code doesn't have to be used on the account that corresponds with the email that received the GC. So if you gift a $10 GC from account A to account B, you can still use the GC code for a purchase on account A. (am I right ladies?)


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> I'm pretty sure the GC code doesn't have to be used on the account that corresponds with the email that received the GC. So if you gift a $10 GC from account A to account B, you can still use the GC code for a purchase on account A. (am I right ladies?)


Yeah, that works, too.


----------



## jayeme (May 13, 2014)

My boxes all updated! Here's what I'm getting:

Box #4: Keratase shampoo &amp; conditioner, Whish shaving cream, Pixi lip balm, Caudalie detox oil, and Cynthia Rowley eyeliner - if the eyeliner is silver, yay! I am definitely excited for the lip balm and Caudalie oil. I will be trading away the Keratase and Whish. Overall a decent box.

Box #16 (times two): Quick Curls, Smashbox primer, Supergoop, Laqa &amp; Co, Perlier body cream - I'm happy to have multiples of Quick Curls and Smashbox, okay with the Perlier. The second Laqa will be traded (hopefully for whichever color I don't get). Not thrilled with Supergoop, but it'll go to the trade list. Also a good box!

Box #27: Marcelle BB cream, Supergoop, BP Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, foot wipes - not thrilled with this box, but I can use the stuff in it to trade for what I really want.

Box #12: Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint, Caldrea body lotion &amp; body wash, Keratase masque, Color Club Art Duo Pens, MORE supergoop - not thrilled with this box either, but I can trade away most of the stuff.

overall a decent month! I got some of the things I really wanted but not all, but I got items that I think were desirable to other people so I can hopefully trade for what I really want.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 13, 2014)

Fiiinally! My box updated &amp; I'm getting Box 20. It's OK. I am happy to get the Pixi balm though. I was kinda hoping I'd get that silver CR eyeliner also. I think the majority of my box will be up for trade so maybe I can score another lip product (looking at you purple Laqa) and maybe the liner...

I'd attach a pic of my box contents but I can't figure out how to attach a pic in this new format. Ugh.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 13, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Fiiinally! My box updated &amp; I'm getting Box 20. It's OK. I am happy to get the Pixi balm though. I was kinda hoping I'd get that silver CR eyeliner also. I think the majority of my box will be up for trade so maybe I can score another lip product (looking at you purple Laqa) and maybe the liner...
> 
> I'd attach a pic of my box contents but I can't figure out how to attach a pic in this new format. Ugh.


Figured it out. I miss the old format.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

Yes, that's what I've been doing as far as the other two accounts. They get cancelled and re-upped and I buy GCs sent to the main account with the annual sub.

So now, if I'm understanding correctly, I can also convert the annual sub points to GC and gift send them to one of the other accounts but use them on the main account so I can combine them with my other GCs! Shopping spree here I come!

Thanks ladies, you are, as always, a wealth of information!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Yes, that's what I've been doing as far as the other two accounts. They get cancelled and re-upped and I buy GCs sent to the main account with the annual sub.
> 
> So now, if I'm understanding correctly, I can also convert the annual sub points to GC and gift send them to one of the other accounts but use them on the main account so I can combine them with my other GCs! Shopping spree here I come!
> 
> Thanks ladies, you are, as always, a wealth of information!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Honestly, I convert points on A, B, and C to gift cards and send *all* of them to A. It's easier to keep track of them if they're all sent to the same account..


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

Okay, that's what I would rather do and if you're doing it then it can be done! I am going to go do that right now! I am tired of them taking 5 points here and 25 points there! It really adds up!

I main a separate folder for the GCs to go in my inbox....yeah OCD much? LOL

This is great!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 13, 2014)

Both boxes finally loaded --

Well it's not awful. The first one below is dupes of 3 things I got (Whish &amp; No4 shampoo sigh) but I got two try our both new lippies -- figures I don't get the Noya which is the one I wanted most. Bleh whatever. No more hair stuff please.


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2014)

does anyone know if the kératase shampoo and conditioner have sulfates and other icky ingredients in them? if so they're no good to me and will be going to the trade list.  i couldn't find the ingredients anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

For ladies looking for the Caudalie Detox Oil- Birchbox posted a code for a deluxe sample with a $25 Caudalie purchase: CAUDALIESOS


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

All my boxes are updated.

Doubles of the first box which I am not excited about. I was disappointed by it at first, but then it grew on me. But now that I'm getting 2 of it, I resent it all over again. Definitely don't want 2 of CoTZ, that Marcelle serum or the Color Club pen. And boo for two 5 item boxes when there are ones with 6 and 7.




And my other 2 accounts...







edited because that was so not the right screenshot lol


----------



## ScoutSays (May 13, 2014)

My box tracking says my box was picked up on the 8th... and there has been no movement since... boo!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know much the "sweet16" code takes off?


----------



## RenoFab (May 13, 2014)

MY MAY BOX HAS 7 PRODUCTS!!! Wohoooooo!!!

 

Your May Products









 



Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow 2,848


$27.00
Ships Free






 



PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm 21


$8.00
Ships Free


More Options Available




 



Nexxus® Color Assure™ Pre-Wash Primer 3


$17.99
Ships Free






 



Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Shampoo 7


$11.99
Ships Free






 



Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Conditioner 5


$14.99
Ships Free






 



Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology, 18 oz. 2


$48.00
Ships Free










 



SmartyPants All-in-One Adult Complete Gummy Vitamins + Fiber 9


$47.95
Ships Free


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 13, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> My box tracking says my box was picked up on the 8th... and there has been no movement since... boo!


You can blame that on the truck drivers lol a lot of the time they don't check in at each hub stations so you don't get the constant update. Mine was the same with only one date but 5 business days later it arrived in my city's postal facility! So yours is probably the same situation, your business days might vary from mine.


----------



## bonita22 (May 13, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Does anyone know much the "sweet16" code takes off?


25%


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i'm cancelling both.  i'm tired of birchbox shoving number 4 products down my throat and there are too many dupes. all i wanted was a purple laqa   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My sentiments exactly. I'm sick of Coola, n. 4, supergoop, etc. I'm starting to get the same brand burn out from Birchbox that I got from Ipsy. It isn't fun any more.


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (May 13, 2014)

Long time stalker, first time poster, haha

I was among the masses who didn't receive tracking/shipping/updated boxes despite constant refreshing all weekend (seriously, every hour). Emailed yesterday (no real response), got my sorry points last night, and an update box and tracking (albeit inactive) this morning. Finally! Here's what I'm getting:





Gotta say, I'm really happy with this box. I'd been hoping for the candle, but it's no biggie. And I've never been Supergoop'd before, so I'm good with getting it. 

I wasn't in love with the box combos that have already arrived at others' doors, so this combo was worth the wait for me


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

kerleishaj said:


> Long time stalker, first time poster, haha
> 
> I was among the masses who didn't receive tracking/shipping/updated boxes despite constant refreshing all weekend (seriously, every hour). Emailed yesterday (no real response), got my sorry points last night, and an update box and tracking (albeit inactive) this morning. Finally! Here's what I'm getting:
> 
> ...


That's one of the best boxes I've seen. Worth the wait!


----------



## disconik (May 13, 2014)

Got my box today.  This gets a big fat meh except for the laqa and co!  So glad I got purple!  I wouldn't called it "high gloss" like they do.  In fact, it's pretty matte on me and highly pigmented and I love it!  I foresee myself purchasing another of these.


----------



## queenofperil (May 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am sure someone would like to take that icky Caudaile Oil away from you.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





elizabethrose said:


> I second that! Try your hand at the trade thread!


I don't do the trade thing. It's too much of an inconvenience for me. I'm stuck with what I get. Oh well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2014)

peril said:


> I don't do the trade thing. It's too much of an inconvenience for me. I'm stuck with what I get. Oh well.


Its a nice way to get something you specifically want, but the shipping/packaging costs are too much for me to do it regularly. And playing the trading game can be really frustrating. The one time I do actually trade with someone I get the SAME exact item the next month :cough cough CR eyeliner:. Yet when there's items I lust after and don't trade for, hoping to get them later, I never get them.


----------



## queenofperil (May 13, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Its a nice way to get something you specifically want, but the shipping/packaging costs are too much for me to do it regularly. And playing the trading game can be really frustrating. The one time I do actually trade with someone I get the SAME exact item the next month :cough cough CR eyeliner:. Yet when there's items I lust after and don't trade for, hoping to get them later, I never get them.


It's all that for me with the addition of not having a car. Too big of a hassle, you know?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2014)

peril said:


> It's all that for me with the addition of not having a car. Too big of a hassle, you know?


Also in the no car boat. I have a post office really close to me but I usually end up being too busy to swing by.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

I'm lucky, I have a friend that I trade with. We toss the things we don't want into a box and once in a while ship it to each other. Since we are both very fair people it works out equitably for both of us.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 13, 2014)

I really wanted a Laqa in the purple shade but this box will do.. it finally updated. Now I cannot wait to receive it.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 13, 2014)

im hoping for a super great box because again no update, no response to my email and no sorry points


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 13, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> im hoping for a super great box because again no update, no response to my email and no sorry points


wow I'm sorry :/

They answered me so quick... U tried them via email and facebook?


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 13, 2014)

I just got my tracking email from BB last night...at 11pm.

I also recieved an apology from BB for the late shipping and that my account had been credited with 100 points too.

The tracking hasn't updated since late night/early this am:

"5/13/2014        12:00 AM       Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born!      Mount Juliet, TN 37122."

I'm hoping it will be here by Friday. Friday would be great since I finally have a full day off work then and can check out the products. 

Ooh and my account updated on site as well. I guess I should have looked before posting.

Looks like I'm getting:





CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 337
$20.00
Ships Free



 



Marcelle New·Age 8 in 1 Power Serum 5$34.00






32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy - 30 Count 2,287

 



PIXI Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm 21
$8.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Nexxus® Color Assure™ Pre-Wash Primer 3$17.99



 



Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Shampoo 7$11.99





 



Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Conditioner 5


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 13, 2014)

Welp, just got an updated email saying I had 100 more points. My box updated yesterday and I also got tracking. I really hope the contents dont change. I love the box I am supposed to get. I feel like I should go ahead and review them just incase though. I am happy with the points though. I Know ill wvwntually get a box.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 13, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> im hoping for a super great box because again no update, no response to my email and no sorry points


I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## splash79 (May 13, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Also in the no car boat. I have a post office really close to me but I usually end up being too busy to swing by.


Not that it really matters, but as long as you have a printer, you can send a priority mail package from home.  I don't send packages very often, but I haven't made a special trip to the post office in years and do everything online.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone been able to reach Birchbox today? I emailed late Saturday night about a full size order and still haven't heard back on it. Have tried to call three different times today and it just says all representatives are busy and disconnects. Doesn't even give me an option to hold!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

I have gotten a couple of emails today. I think it has been from an actual person, but the "canned" response that they give sometimes?


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Correct. That's why I used that particular dollar amount: Even if it's only a penny over, Birchbox uses a full hundred points to cover that penny. If you have enough points-rounded-down-to-a-hundred for a purchase, you must use points only. You cannot choose to use only a portion of your points. If you use points, the system will use as many points as you have up to the *next* ten-dollar-amount-rounded-up and then charge actual money if you go over. And then if you use points and cash and then need a refund for any reason, things get royally frakked. That's why I agonized over my orders -- to maximize my points and minimize actual cash spent -- until I started flipping to gift cards. And now I tend to hoard those cards, which is a completely separate issue.
> 
> In unrelated news, my secondary account updated! Box 16:
> 
> ...


My page updated today!

Box twins!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 13, 2014)

Hi ladies! I have a question about gift cards. Can I buy them for myself and use them on my account? I only have one account. Thanks in advance =]=]


----------



## gemstone (May 13, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question about gift cards. Can I buy them for myself and use them on my account? I only have one account. Thanks in advance =]=]


Yup!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 13, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Yup!


Yaaaay! Thank you! =]


----------



## Rachel S (May 13, 2014)

How do I upload an image?? I thought the issue was my outdated work comp but now I'm at home on my nice new computer and still can't figure it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nm I got it!


----------



## Rachel S (May 13, 2014)

Whew I think I figured out the image thing. Not sure why the uploading process changed but anywho, I got my box from my first sub today! This pic is taken from BB, obviously.. I couldn't get a really good one and gave up. I was so pumped to see that all three Nexxus samples are actual deluxe samples and not foil packets!! Can't wait to try them. Also, I wasn't too impressed with the last Gilchrist &amp; Soames sample I got but I LOVE this one. This lotion has such a nice scent and I like the container it's in better. I already stuck it in my purse


----------



## rachelshine (May 13, 2014)

@@CharstarWishes - Awesome box!! I want this oneeee please BB Gods!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 13, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Whew I think I figured out the image thing. Not sure why the uploading process changed but anywho, I got my box from my first sub today! This pic is taken from BB, obviously.. I couldn't get a really good one and gave up. I was so pumped to see that all three Nexxus samples are actual deluxe samples and not foil packets!! Can't wait to try them. Also, I wasn't too impressed with the last Gilchrist &amp; Soames sample I got but I LOVE this one. This lotion has such a nice scent and I like the container it's in better. I already stuck it in my purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is my box also.  Glad to hear you like the lotion!  I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## wadedl (May 13, 2014)

The Nexxus is one time use. Its like a half a mini bottle. I have a bob right now and used all the shampoo and conditioner. I almost did another shampoo with my Keims but I didn't. In their defense I have a lot of hair and a greasy scalp. I can get another use of the first step though and it smells really good.


----------



## kotoko (May 13, 2014)

I seriously forgot about BB until I got the tracking number this month! (Silly me...) Really excited to try the Jouer Moisture Tint and Laqa lippie! Wondering how the coral pink color is on the lips, though. I'm nervous it'll just wash out my olive skin. Pale lippies tend not to do so great on me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 13, 2014)

I'm most excited about the Pixi lip balm. Whoa, it's bright and not as sheer as I thought it would be. It looks like one of the Revlon Lip Butters--maybe Strawberry Shortcake. I already added the multi-pack of the 32 Oral Care crystals to my cart. I said I have color-treated hair on this profile, and I got the Nexxus products. At least the card says the Nexxus doesn't have sulfates. Last month I got the Fekkai shampoo for color-treated hair, also on this account, but loaded with sulfates nonetheless. The ingredients in the Marcelle serum freak me out, and the CoTZ is not my kinda thing.

Edited: I thought the Birchbox picture was attached. I got it now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

Box pic! Annoyed, because GRRRR foil packets for shampoo/conditioner but YAY! For the Perlier lotion being a tube! And silver CR liner! And the Noya looks adorable. And more sunscreen, because I have unleashed the Sunscreen Beast by buying the Sephora Sun Safety kit.


----------



## onelilspark (May 13, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I'm most excited about the Pixi lip balm. Whoa, it's bright and not as sheer as I thought it would be. It looks like one of the Revlon Lip Butters--maybe Strawberry Shortcake. I already added the multi-pack of the 32 Oral Care crystals to my cart. I said I have color-treated hair on this profile, and I got the Nexxus products. At least the card says the Nexxus doesn't have sulfates. Last month I got the Fekkai shampoo for color-treated hair, also on this account, but loaded with sulfates nonetheless. The ingredients in the Marcelle serum freak me out, and the CoTZ is not my kinda thing.


Ugh, I got the Fekkai shampoo last month. I was very disappointed to see all the sulfates in it! It's sitting unused and will probably stay that way. I should really start swapping stuff. I got the Nexxus this month and I'm pretty excited to try it. We're doing a short weekend vacation later this month that it will be perfect for!


----------



## gemstone (May 13, 2014)

My box finally updated- not the most exciting box but I'll use everything.  Plus I've just been playing the waiting game as to when I'd get the BP shampoo and conditioner.  This color of lip pencil though SAYS that is coral on the web page but looks way more nude.  I am crossing my fingers that it'll be brighter IRL or that I can trade it for the purple/a brighter color.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

so are the colors shown the actual colors we are getting? I am really happy about the size of my clariSEA. and how cute is that candle??  Now, if it would ONLY get here!!


----------



## Swtnsarah (May 13, 2014)

No lippies for me and I'm a lip junkie


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so are the colors shown the actual colors we are getting? I am really happy about the size of my clariSEA. and how cute is that candle??  Now, if it would ONLY get here!!


The Pixi lip balm color pictured in my account is the color I received. And it's neon pink. I have about 5 neon pink lip products already and I don't use them very often. This one will go into the pile.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 13, 2014)

I got sorry points, but still no tracking and my box page hasn't updated yet. I am getting impatient.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 13, 2014)

A bottle of shampoo, but a PACKET of conditioner?  REALLY birchbox?


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I got sorry points, but still no tracking and my box page hasn't updated yet. I am getting impatient.


same here!


----------



## okiecat (May 13, 2014)

kira685 said:


> same here!


Me, too! I'm getting annoyed!


----------



## Monica Sue (May 13, 2014)

no response to email but got 100 points today  and someone in DC's tracking info and lucky for them they got their box today lol


----------



## Monica Sue (May 13, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> wow I'm sorry :/
> 
> They answered me so quick... U tried them via email and facebook?


yep did both


----------



## Deareux (May 13, 2014)

gemstone said:


> My box finally updated- not the most exciting box but I'll use everything.  Plus I've just been playing the waiting game as to when I'd get the BP shampoo and conditioner.  This color of lip pencil though SAYS that is coral on the web page but looks way more nude.  I am crossing my fingers that it'll be brighter IRL or that I can trade it for the purple/a brighter color.


This is the same box I got.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> A bottle of shampoo, but a PACKET of conditioner?  REALLY birchbox?


I got this one too, they say the conditioner was a bonus. If it makes you feel better the gummies are delicious, the shaving cream smells lovely, the LAQA looks amazing and it is a pretty large sample (it turns up like a lipstick) and the shampoo doesn't smell bad to me.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 13, 2014)

gemstone said:


> My box finally updated- not the most exciting box but I'll use everything.  Plus I've just been playing the waiting game as to when I'd get the BP shampoo and conditioner.  This color of lip pencil though SAYS that is coral on the web page but looks way more nude.  I am crossing my fingers that it'll be brighter IRL or that I can trade it for the purple/a brighter color.


does the shampoo and conditioner smell like the sprays? i wanted to buy them but was hoping for a sample first.  i got an email back from them about my late box and asked if they will be sending those out soon because i wanted to try them and im hoping they just send them to be nice for the late shipping because mine is still delayed lol


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> A bottle of shampoo, but a PACKET of conditioner?  REALLY birchbox?


yeah that's not a good move for number 4 to make, but it's not their fault. blame no 4. at least you got the coveted purple lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (May 14, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> does the shampoo and conditioner smell like the sprays? i wanted to buy them but was hoping for a sample first.  i got an email back from them about my late box and asked if they will be sending those out soon because i wanted to try them and im hoping they just send them to be nice for the late shipping because mine is still delayed lol


I think the shampoo and conditioner smell like the BP spray and the BP oil. Good luck getting bonus samples. I've never heard of that happening but it would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (May 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yeah that's not a good move for number 4 to make, but it's not their fault. blame no 4. at least you got the coveted purple lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We will have to see if I keep it, I'm not too fond of purple, lol!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> We will have to see if I keep it, I'm not too fond of purple, lol!


I was a little worried about it at first but it's a little sheer, buildable, and looks especially pretty over some lip balm. Photo in spoiler so people don't all have to see a giant photo of my face  :lol:


----------



## Spazkatt (May 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was a little worried about it at first but it's a little sheer, buildable, and looks especially pretty over some lip balm. Photo in spoiler so people don't all have to see a giant photo of my face  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look wonderful! That *might* be OK...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> You look wonderful! That *might* be OK...


Hah thank you! And it's minty too. I'm pretty happy with it considering I've never worn a lip product this dark before, but I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## felicia1995 (May 14, 2014)

My box pic updated. I'm a little sad that one of the Caldrea products is a foil, but I can't complain since it's a six item box. Can a brave soul post a swatch of the neon pink Pixi balm? It's one of those things that could go either way.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> My box pic updated. I'm a little sad that one of the Caldrea products is a foil, but I can't complain since it's a six item box. Can a brave soul post a swatch of the neon pink Pixi balm? It's one of those things that could go either way.


If the lotion foils are the same size as the ones the company sent me last year, they're decent - I squeezed them into little jars and used them as hand cream, and for that they lasted me several days. I guess if you did want to use it on your whole body though (as it's body lotion) it would probably just be one, maybe two uses...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

So I received the CoTZ Natural Skin shade in two of my boxes this month, and I clearly have marked Fair on both accounts. Should I email Birchbox about it? Because I'm going to have to swap the products because I can't use them.


----------



## emilylithium (May 14, 2014)

Does anyone know how big is the Caudalie detox oil sample? Looks like a foil package from the picture, but don't even know how that would work if it is an oil.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> Does anyone know how big is the Caudalie detox oil sample? Looks like a foil package from the picture, but don't even know how that would work if it is an oil.


Yeah...I'm hoping it's a little vial inside a card (similar to a perfume sample) but idk.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So I received the CoTZ Natural Skin shade in two of my boxes this month, and I clearly have marked Fair on both accounts. Should I email Birchbox about it? Because I'm going to have to swap the products because I can't use them.


Have you tried it yet?  I got that same stuff and used it this morning.  It rubs in almost invisible once you put it on, at least mine did.


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2014)

hmph. cara said that this box definitely shipped before the 10th. this is one of the boxes i was waiting forever on and asked for sorry points for it being late. i just checked the tracking and it didn't get shipped until 11:59 pm on may 12th.  i don't like being lied to. 

another rep said she added points in my email for shipping out a gift sub late. i told her that it wasn't updated and she said "the points were added in the morning". i checked the time i got a reply from her and the time the points were added and it was around 1pm. little white lies aren't cute, especially in customer service. 

how about them june boxes, lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Have you tried it yet?  I got that same stuff and used it this morning.  It rubs in almost invisible once you put it on, at least mine did.


I didn't want to in case it wasn't going to work, but I did finally try it. So it does. Well I'll hand it off to my mom then she was looking for a higher SPF tinted face product.


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

my birchbox has not moved from IN.  My ipsy bag just got delivered to my PO.  It is a sad day, indeed, when my ipsy bag is going to get to me before my birchbox does.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my birchbox has not moved from IN. My ipsy bag just got delivered to my PO. It is a sad day, indeed, when my ipsy bag is going to get to me before my birchbox does.


I know how you feel. Just checked my tracking again and it still says a label was created 5/10 but it hasn't been accepted at the post office.

Considering how slow Ipsy always was to ship/arrive, it's really sad indeed that it'll be there before your BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered some stuff on the 10th from California w a 3 day processing time before being mailed, but it's already out for delivery. BB is starting to disappoint...


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

just checked my BB box - it is in transit to NJ - so, yeah, I think my ipsy bag is going to get here sooner.  Maybe tomorrow for my BB.

maybe


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 14, 2014)

Emailed BB about my third account, which I re-upped to get the free necklace. I got no confirmation of the subscription. I told the rep that I didn't receive the confirmation and that I wanted to confirm that I would be getting the May box and the necklace. I also asked if she could give me an idea of when it would ship since the confirmation usually gives you that information and I have no idea what to expect.

Her reply was check the confirmation because it will tell you the shipping date!

Argh! *banging my head on my desk*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

I'm going to move that over to a June thread @@anchorsandstripes    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132199-birchbox-june-2014-spoilers


----------



## Jeaniney (May 14, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> looks like we already need a June thread lol!
> 
> I'm on mobile so can't post the pic but 2,000 delux minis of Benefits Push up eyeliner is being sent out in June to those who enter! Subscribers will get it in their June BB and non subscribers will get it in the mail. No one is notified, they'll just show up lol!


Even though the new eyeliner sounds a little gimmicky I really want to try it! I wish they were sending them out in boxes though, of course I won't win!


----------



## keewee10 (May 14, 2014)

My box showed up yesterday...

I've never been so excited to receive so many foil packs/one-hitters in my life - 8 items to review! woo hoo!





I got the Pixi Pink balm - its definitely *pink*!  Given that I tend more towards natural or dark for my lips, I don't know how useful it will be (though, its not bad - I kinda like it, even if i feel a bit too something wearing it), however, i LOVE the texture &amp; the color longevity...  I put some on last night about an hour before bed and when I woke up this morning, my lips were still pink!  I'll probably end up buying another one in one of the more natural shades...


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2014)

keewee10 said:


> My box showed up yesterday...
> 
> I've never been so excited to receive so many foil packs/one-hitters in my life - 8 items to review! woo hoo!
> 
> ...


This is my box, I am really happy with it.  I thought the pink was somewhat sheer, which I LOVED!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 14, 2014)

AAARrrgh!  My box for my second account is estimated to be delivered by today.  Usually my boxes arrive a few days earlier than stated, but at least by the date given.  I checked tracking this morning... My box is in Mount Juliette, TN!?!  

My box routes go Mount Juliette, TN, to Fishers, IN, to Los Angeles.  This month my box was shipped on May 6th, and started from Atlanta, GA, then it went to Fishers, IN, and has been stuck there since the 9th, under departed... the next stop should be in my mail box. 

So my box shipped May 6th, departed Fishers on the 9th, and now says my box was accepted at shipping partner in Mount Juliette, TN as of May 13th. 

Both Newgistics and the Post Office tracking say this same info/location.  

My box is going backwards!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 14, 2014)

This is what my tracking shows, still...

May 8, 2014 , 11:39 pm

Picked Up by Shipping Partner 
MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122

I have emailed about it, with no response... who knows. I just want my box! LOL


----------



## mama2358 (May 14, 2014)

I got a canvas makeup pouch from BB today as a welcome gift for Aces. Too bad the inside smells like fertilizer. Its kind of weirdly flat too. Oh well, it's free. We'll see how it does after an airing out.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 14, 2014)

Curious.....what does it look like? I haven't heard of any welcome to Aces gift.


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2014)

keewee10 said:


> My box showed up yesterday...
> 
> I've never been so excited to receive so many foil packs/one-hitters in my life - 8 items to review! woo hoo!
> 
> ...


How big is the candle? If you dont mind sharing! @@keewee10


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> This is what my tracking shows, still...
> 
> May 8, 2014 , 11:39 pm
> 
> ...


Just fyi, one of my boxes says the same thing, and it was delivered today.  

Even the USPS tracking wasn't accurate.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Curious.....what does it look like? I haven't heard of any welcome to Aces gift.


I'm curious, too! I've reached aces status on three accounts (yes, I have a problem) and haven't heard of or seen any welcome gift.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today, I get one sent to my office. My laqa was rolled all the way up and a little squished at the top of the cap.  

I guess I'll keep this one, and trade the other ones I'm getting, if it's not destroyed. I hope my other two boxes don't have busted lip lubes (heh) I wanted to send one to my sister.


----------



## mama2358 (May 14, 2014)

Sure, guys. Force me to figure out how to put up pictures.  Sorry about the ugly picnic table.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Sure, guys. Force me to figure out how to put up pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the ugly picnic table.


That's a really interesting shape.  I mean, it's cute.. but.. that's what my wallets are shaped like.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 14, 2014)

I just reached ace status with this month's review and I want that! If they are starting that I'd be happy to see it in the June box!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 14, 2014)

wow, I see what you mean about flat. Would be hard to figure out what to use it for....coupons? LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2014)

Funny story...I just recieved the wallet, and I'm not an ace on any of my accounts.

Here's another view of it..


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

Anyone received the Perlier yet? I can't find a single picture of it on IG.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Sure, guys. Force me to figure out how to put up pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the ugly picnic table.





scooby dynamite said:


> Funny story...I just recieved the wallet, and I'm not an ace on any of my accounts.
> 
> Here's another view of it..


That's cute! Did it come with a note of some kind?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> That's cute! Did it come with a note of some kind?


" Welcome to Birchbox Aces! Congrats! You've earned your way into our VIP program. To kick off your membership, we're sending you this gift as a token of our gratitude. Expect more good things to come."


----------



## onelilspark (May 14, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> " Welcome to Birchbox Aces! Congrats! You've earned your way into our VIP program. To kick off your membership, we're sending you this gift as a token of our gratitude. Expect more good things to come."


Did it come with your box or separate?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Did it come with your box or separate?


In a separate bubble mailer


----------



## melcore (May 14, 2014)

argh double post


----------



## melcore (May 14, 2014)

gemstone said:


> My box finally updated- not the most exciting box but I'll use everything.  Plus I've just been playing the waiting game as to when I'd get the BP shampoo and conditioner.  This color of lip pencil though SAYS that is coral on the web page but looks way more nude.  I am crossing my fingers that it'll be brighter IRL or that I can trade it for the purple/a brighter color.


i received TWO of these boxes.  the laqa is hella coral/pink.  which means it will look ridiculous on me.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Sure, guys. Force me to figure out how to put up pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the ugly picnic table.


This is cute... and better than the lip balm holder key ring thingy they send out when you reach your 1 year.


----------



## Meggpi (May 14, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> This is cute... and better than the lip balm holder key ring thingy they send out when you reach your 1 year.


Hey I get a lot of compliments on my keychain, lol.  Last semester one of my professors saw me pull out my chapstick in class and stopped what she was saying to stare at me and said 'Did you just pull lipgloss out of a mace container?'  I find it handy.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Hey I get a lot of compliments on my keychain, lol.  Last semester one of my professors saw me pull out my chapstick in class and stopped what she was saying to stare at me and said 'Did you just pull lipgloss out of a mace container?'  I find it handy.


LOL @ did you just pull lipgloss out of a mace container?

I wasn't a fan of that keychain. I never used it and wound up giving it away.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

Does anyone else have really bizarre tracking information with multiple packages going to different places on it or is it just me?

Then when I do the tracking number that actually matches my location, it says it was delivered... in Austin, TX.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

That's so weird that some are getting welcome gifts for Aces, but others have not. Some consistency would be nice, Birchbox.


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Does anyone else have really bizarre tracking information with multiple packages going to different places on it or is it just me?
> 
> Then when I do the tracking number that actually matches my location, it says it was delivered... in Austin, TX.


This happened to me too! Just last night, actually.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2014)

both my boxes show a laqa &amp; co in different colors for each box, yay!! but i'm kinda jealous of those getting Pixi! i wanted one of those lip balms too!


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 14, 2014)

I just got my second box, which I thought was going to be Box 19 (which is what shows on my account), but I actually got Box 38. I'm pleasantly surprised because Box 38 is better (for me), and it has the Coral Crush Pixi, when I already got Pixi Pink on my other account. Win! I did email Birchbox to update my box so I could do reviews (after submitting reviews for the non-dupe products...)

Edit: Oh, and I really like both Pixi shades. Neither one is too intense once they're actually on my lips.


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> In a separate bubble mailer


Ohhh interesting... I guess I'll have to see if they send me one! (or three... since I've reached aces on three accounts lol)


----------



## keewee10 (May 14, 2014)

klg534 said:


> How big is the candle? If you dont mind sharing! @@keewee10


Typical sized votive.  No holder - just the candle.


----------



## keewee10 (May 14, 2014)

I've been an ace since minute one (i only have one account - its easy to do that way!) and I never got a thing.

That's some BS, right there!!!


----------



## casey anne (May 14, 2014)

UGH! So my box is out for delivery in Findlay, OH. I live in Wisconsin!  

Edit: I just noticed on Facebook that this is a common problem today.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2014)

I just got a email from BB that my necklace is being shipped separately and just shipped today.  Um what?  Couldn't they have told me that when I asked about the delay in the first place?  I just assumed it was coming together, especially since my confirmation email states:

We'll also send you an email notification as soon as your May box ships.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 14, 2014)

Ok, I am really confused.  I had my original sub and added the Kate Spade necklace to it.  That box did not upload on time, but I received tracking info on Sunday night.  The box contents uploaded on Monday.  I received a box that the order number matches the shipping confirmation, but not the purchase order number on my account for my purchase dated 4/10 (I used a code to resubscribe).  And the box contents do not match what it shows I am getting.

I then ordered a new sub with the free Kate Spade add on.  I ordered that on 5/8.  It is showing that t is still processing and I do not have box contents showing.  The box I received today says it was ordered 5/5.

So is this the box from my original account?  If so, and I contact them that it does not match my box contents, will they send me the right box?  Overall I like this box better, but the box contents that uploaded had the LAQA lippie which I really wanted.  This one has the Pixie, which I don't want as much.  And if I do contact them and they don't offer a replacement, just points, will they change my box contents immediately?  Or can I review what it is showing right after I hear from them so that I get points for both reviews?

This is too confusing for me....


----------



## dawn767 (May 14, 2014)

So I haven't got shipping for my May box yet and I did the necklace add-on. I got an email last week saying it was delayed with 100 points for my account. Has anyone else still not had their box shipped yet?


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

I am an aces and I never got a gift ...hmmmm


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> both my boxes show a laqa &amp; co in different colors for each box, yay!! but i'm kinda jealous of those getting Pixi! i wanted one of those lip balms too!


I got the neon pink Pixi. It will not stay twisted up. The slightest pressure against my lips and it's shoved back in the tube all the way. I'm kinda mad because I really wanted to use it.


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

btw - for those who got the roosevelt apron due to BB's mix up, did it ship out for you yet?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> both my boxes show a laqa &amp; co in different colors for each box, yay!! but i'm kinda jealous of those getting Pixi! i wanted one of those lip balms too!


I'm so envious of you right now!!!!! That's the only thing I wanted. My profile needs some serious tweaking because my last few months have been meh.


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just got a email from BB that my necklace is being shipped separately and just shipped today.  Um what?  Couldn't they have told me that when I asked about the delay in the first place?  I just assumed it was coming together, especially since my confirmation email states:
> 
> We'll also send you an email notification as soon as your May box ships.


A while ago on Facebook, Birchbox replied to someone and said that the necklace would ship separately from the box itself... but then today one of my friends got her necklace in her box so I don't really know what's happening with the necklaces now. XD


----------



## okiecat (May 14, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That's so weird that some are getting welcome gifts for Aces, but others have not. Some consistency would be nice, Birchbox.


Agreed! I've been with BB over a year and never got a mace chapstick holder key ring, either!


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 14, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I got the neon pink Pixi. It will not stay twisted up. The slightest pressure against my lips and it's shoved back in the tube all the way. I'm kinda mad because I really wanted to use it.


Mine definitely wants to go back down, but if I hold the bottom of it to keep it from twisting while putting it on, it seems to work.


----------



## flynt (May 14, 2014)

I thought today was the first day we had seen anyone get the Aces gift?  I'm not really concerned about not getting it yet if only a couple people have received them so far.  

Now my regular monthly box is another story....


----------



## mstlcmn (May 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> btw - for those who got the roosevelt apron due to BB's mix up, did it ship out for you yet?


The item I ordered with the apron shows as shipped but not the apron   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> btw - for those who got the roosevelt apron due to BB's mix up, did it ship out for you yet?


I placed an order for just the apron and no word on it, though I'm not even expecting to receive one. I highly doubt they'll fulfill those orders, even though it was their mistake.


----------



## Sashatiara (May 14, 2014)

I used the Kate Spade necklace promo on my second account and a tracking number appeared today. The tracking number states that my box was delivered today in another state.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 14, 2014)

so they emailed me saying that my package was delivered which it hasnt because it just finally shipped yesterday according to the email I got, but they included the wrong tracking info and i emailed them to tell them and they said sorry you didnt get your box and we  are sending you a 2nd box which they said will be different than the original one so i guess i will be getting 2 boxes this month!


----------



## Kristen121 (May 14, 2014)

Still waiting for my box to update and ship  :angry:


----------



## Monica Sue (May 14, 2014)

im getting smashbox primer, coola environmental repair, pixi lip balm, caudalie detox oil, and the smartypants vitamins   not sure what i will be getting in my 2nd box though


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

Ohh I have shipping for my Kate Spade necklace promo box. It's shipping from California though..hmm

ETA: nevermind it's going TO California. Must be tbe wrong tracking number!


----------



## chelsealady (May 14, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Ok, I am really confused.  I had my original sub and added the Kate Spade necklace to it.  That box did not upload on time, but I received tracking info on Sunday night.  The box contents uploaded on Monday.  I received a box that the order number matches the shipping confirmation, but not the purchase order number on my account for my purchase dated 4/10 (I used a code to resubscribe).  And the box contents do not match what it shows I am getting.
> 
> I then ordered a new sub with the free Kate Spade add on.  I ordered that on 5/8.  It is showing that t is still processing and I do not have box contents showing.  The box I received today says it was ordered 5/5.
> 
> ...


Review it get those points and then call and have them update the box to what you actually got. Then review that.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2014)

I got 1 of my Bb orders today. Not the tea that had a shipping notice and tracking said was out for delivery by USPS. They left a notice to pick it up. UPS, on the other hand, found my apt., which is clearly marked and left the order with the Chella Sharpener, Caudalie Favorites Kit, and Mystery Pack--minus the Caudalie. I never got a shipping notice for this order.

I keep telling myself I'm not gonna yell at the Bb CS rep. if I get 1 on the phone.


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

I have to say, I'll be slightly butthurt if I don't get one of those aces wallets.  I even got an email this morning saying that I've already qualified for another year of aces, making me an ace through the end of next year.  I think that's fairly wallet worthy considering we're only halfway through the second quarter of the year.  I'll make aces until the end of the decade by the end of the year.


----------



## feisty1 (May 14, 2014)

My box says it was delivered to another state! My necklace is also headed to another state! Ugh I hope this is just an error.


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

So my newest account (I just created it this month) has a tracking number, but unfortunately it's the wrong one and whoever in Illinois just got their box today. XD

I called in and the CS rep told me that they were having troubles this month with tracking and so it means that you can't accurately track your box. SIGH. She said to give it until the 18th (which is when my box is actually supposed to ship anyway, since I only ordered on the 8th) and then to get back to her if it doesn't. I hope I get this box because it's the one I used the Kate Spade necklace promo code on!


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

I have two Aces accounts, and I received one wallet today!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have two Aces accounts, and I received one wallet today!


did it come separately from your box? i wonder if there will be one waiting for me when i get home.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> did it come separately from your box? i wonder if there will be one waiting for me when i get home.


Yup.  I'm still waiting on my boxes.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2014)

I got home today and had a bubble mailer from BB.  My first thought "What the hell, they sent my box in a bubble mailer?"  Opened it and found the Aces wallet/makeup bag thing.  I like it better than the keychain which I used for my work keys but the pink "faux" leather rubbed off where it met with the ring and started cracking so I threw it away.  I know there were other pics posted but here is mine.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 14, 2014)

Ohh... maybe the are slowly s t rating to roll these out!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

The little bag is cute! Really hoping there's one waiting for me when I get back to Georgia. I'll probably use it for a little wallet for my cards/ID when I don't feel like carrying around my big wallet, seems like its too small to carry around all of my make up!  :rotfl:


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2014)

Might not work for a makeup pouch but it's definitely cute and useful as a clutch for cards and phone. It's nice when companies just surprise their customers with a little something special now and again.

I'm trying to be cool about my May box. The shipping number says it was created on the 10th and nothing has updated since. Patience is not my virtue, but I'm trying!

I realized today I was becoming too negative toward BB and the shipping issues. I've decided to just let the universe deliver it whenever it's the right time and to not worry until then. Serenity now!!


----------



## Spazkatt (May 14, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got home today and had a bubble mailer from BB.  My first thought "What the hell, they sent my box in a bubble mailer?"  Opened it and found the Aces wallet/makeup bag thing.  I like it better than the keychain which I used for my work keys but the pink "faux" leather rubbed off where it met with the ring and started cracking so I threw it away.  I know there were other pics posted but here is mine.


How long ago did you become an Ace?  I didn't get one of these, and I've been one pretty much as soon as they announced the program!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 14, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Just fyi, one of my boxes says the same thing, and it was delivered today.
> 
> Even the USPS tracking wasn't accurate.


That IS the USPS tracking... I am hoping it will just show up tomorrow!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> How long ago did you become an Ace?  I didn't get one of these, and I've been one pretty much as soon as they announced the program!


I think I was one as soon as they announced the program as well.  On that account I have had 2 years 4 months.  I live in CA and we are always last to get stuff so I was suprised!  Who knows what the method to BB's madness is!

I hope yours comes soon!


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That's so weird that some are getting welcome gifts for Aces, but others have not. Some consistency would be nice, Birchbox.


I am hoping that they're just shipping them out in waves and that mine will be on it's way to me shortly. I've been Ace on 2 of my accounts since the jump and will be really disappointed if I don't get one. 



ILikeGiants said:


> *I just got my second box, which I thought was going to be Box 19 (which is what shows on my account), but I actually got Box 38*. I'm pleasantly surprised because Box 38 is better (for me), and it has the Coral Crush Pixi, when I already got Pixi Pink on my other account. Win! I did email Birchbox to update my box so I could do reviews (after submitting reviews for the non-dupe products...)
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I really like both Pixi shades. Neither one is too intense once they're actually on my lips.


Please, please, pretty please let this happen to me! I am not thrilled with either of the boxes that are on the way to me right now. lol


----------



## melcore (May 14, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Ohh... maybe the are slowly s t rating to roll these out!


i hope so!  i didn't get one today, but i have aces status on two accounts!


----------



## KayEss (May 14, 2014)

I am definitely not going to sweat the pouch thing. If people are JUST getting them today, it's not like they've shafted anyone yet. They can't ship every Ace a pouch and have it arrive on the exact same day. I wouldn't be surprised if people are still getting them several weeks from now. It's a nice freebie, so I can't complain.


----------



## probablyedible (May 15, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> Does anyone know how big is the Caudalie detox oil sample? Looks like a foil package from the picture, but don't even know how that would work if it is an oil.



It is a tiny sample vial.  Very similar to a perfume vial without a spray cap but it is almost half the size in ml compare to a sample perfume vial.  Seriously though, it's so itty bitty!


----------



## LadyK (May 15, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> It is a tiny sample vial.  Very similar to a perfume vial without a spray cap but it is almost half the size in ml compare to a sample perfume vial.  Seriously though, it's so itty bitty!


I was happy to see a vial instead of a foil.  I was worried about how to do an oil in a foil without making a huge mess when I opened it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 15, 2014)

Got my Ace wallet/pouch/bag today. It is cute, but don't see it being much good for makeup. I might actually use it for coupons etc that usualky end up getting destroyed in my purse....until I think of something better!


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2014)

A full week after it shipped, I finally received the first of 3 boxes...







Not the most exciting box, but far from the worst I've received. I really like the Pixi balm and can't wait to try the Coral Crush coming in my other boxes.


----------



## KayEss (May 15, 2014)

misstrix said:


> A full week after it shipped, I finally received the first of 3 boxes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the swatch! My box with the Pixi won't be here for awhile and I've been curious to see what it looks like. Pretty!


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2014)

kayess said:


> Thank you for the swatch! My box with the Pixi won't be here for awhile and I've been curious to see what it looks like. Pretty!


It's very pretty! It's a true Barbie pink. You can apply it fairly sheer or layer it to be more vivid and opaque. It lasts a long time too!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2014)

If anyone on this forum lives in Baytown, TX and would like their tracking number, hit me up. Haha. Just checked my second account and I see I can be added to the list of folks with incorrect tracking info.

Whatevs. It'll arrive eventually. Maybe...


----------



## hellopengy (May 15, 2014)

Does anyone know what colors they have been sending out for the pixi balm? I got pixi pink but I really just want the boring clear one!


----------



## onelilspark (May 15, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Does anyone know what colors they have been sending out for the pixi balm? I got pixi pink but I really just want the boring clear one!


I got the coral one.  I was hesitant at first, but it's really grown on me!


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2014)

My third box updated! Box 45: Pixi balm (it looks like it's probably coral) and Beauty Protector s&amp;c! I think I am receiving one of each of the lip brands sent out this month. I'm not so big on the Coola (at least it's *after*-sun stuff), and I'm completely meh on the vitamins, but I really don't care because I'm getting a Pixi! I was specifically waiting to see if I would receive one in this box before I ordered one.


----------



## casey anne (May 15, 2014)

Those of us with the crazy tracking numbers showing our boxes had been delivered out of state: My box contents updated...wondering if that is what I'll be getting??


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

Second box updated! Total dud for me- Marcelle BB Cream (the only like), Whish Shave Gel, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, COTz stuff, and the Color Club Art Pens thing. Ohhh well.


----------



## linda37027 (May 15, 2014)

I got a shipping notice on the 10th. It says my box was born in Mt. Juliet, but hasn't updated since then. I have tried the link they send you, newgistics link, and USPS. None have moved. Should I email them or just wait it out? Ever since they moved the boxes to Mt. Juliet, which is 30 minutes from me, I get my box later and later each month.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 15, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I got a shipping notice on the 10th. It says my box was born in Mt. Juliet, but hasn't updated since then. I have tried the link they send you, newgistics link, and USPS. None have moved. Should I email them or just wait it out? Ever since they moved the boxes to Mt. Juliet, which is 30 minutes from me, I get my box later and later each month.


mine is doing the exact same thing! BB already said they're having tracking problems so I'm just waiting. You can't always count on technology so if it said it shipped then it'll be here soon


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I got a shipping notice on the 10th. It says my box was born in Mt. Juliet, but hasn't updated since then. I have tried the link they send you, newgistics link, and USPS. None have moved. Should I email them or just wait it out? Ever since they moved the boxes to Mt. Juliet, which is 30 minutes from me, I get my box later and later each month.


I am in the same boat. Mine shows that it has been in Mt. Juliet since the 8th, on all 3 shipping trackings. I have emailed them twice with no answer.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 15, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and it was missing the No. 4 Volumizing Shampoo sample. I emailed Birchbox, so I guess we'll see what they're going to do about that...


----------



## linda37027 (May 15, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> mine is doing the exact same thing! BB already said they're having tracking problems so I'm just waiting. You can't always count on technology so if it said it shipped then it'll be here soon


I went ahead and emailed. I will let ya'll know if they answer.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

Well, wait.  My second box is saying it was delivered in California too.  That's.. not helpful!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Oh man. My box updated &amp; it's a dupe! First one ever though so it's ok. And 6 items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Laqa, Cotz, Number 4 shampoo &amp; conditioner, vitamins, Whish shaving cream.


----------



## wadedl (May 15, 2014)

My first box that already arrived, the tracking number never worked through the link. I could click on the number and track it through usps and get a better idea. My Mac recognizes tracking numbers and can look them up that way. You can also put the number in google. I noticed my second box also had different results looking the tracking number up different ways


----------



## Lyllis (May 15, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Does anyone know what colors they have been sending out for the pixi balm? I got pixi pink but I really just want the boring clear one!


I'm pretty sure it's coral and the pixi pink.

Give the pixi pink a try, it's really subtle unless you put a ton of it on.   I hate bright pink lipsticks, they look ridiculous on me. But this is really soft and pretty on the lips. Even with two coats, it's only a slight pink tint.


----------



## emilylithium (May 15, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> It is a tiny sample vial.  Very similar to a perfume vial without a spray cap but it is almost half the size in ml compare to a sample perfume vial.  Seriously though, it's so itty bitty!


thanks for this information! at least it is not a foil! but would have hoped for a slightly larger sample


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Well, wait.  My second box is saying it was delivered in California too.  That's.. not helpful!


Well, that makes me feel better!  I came on here to say that my box was delivered TWICE!  Once in Wisconsin and once in Georgia... and Im in WA!

My other box finally moved after 8 days.  To "a partner shipping facility".

Good to know that its just tracking issues but I sure wish I knew when my boxes were getting here.   Actually, I just wish they would all come today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, that makes me feel better!  I came on here to say that my box was delivered TWICE!  Once in Wisconsin and once in Georgia... and Im in WA!
> 
> My other box finally moved after 8 days.  To "a partner shipping facility".
> 
> Good to know that its just tracking issues but I sure wish I knew when my boxes were getting here.   Actually, I just wish they would all come today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I dunno what's going on- they said that my second box would ship on the 19th!  I'll paste here what my tracking currently looks like (I ordered this box with the Kate Spade Promo Code to get the free necklace- and obviously the box is full of things I won't use but WHATEVER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )



> [SIZE=larger]Package 1:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Tracking Number
> ...


I don't live in CA, but apparently I live in two different cities in CA.  SO, that's exciting!  I think my main box is coming today though, which also has a necklace that I have to work on returning- so... that's exciting!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

I have one tracking that hasn't updated for days when it arrived at the shipping partner facility, one that was delivered in Texas and apparently in Virginia back in February as well, and two that just don't work at all.  :scared:


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 15, 2014)

Both of mine are still saying they have been born....and nothing else!  Waaaaaaa!


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

my 2nd box updated!! 







hahahaha!!  I just traded for a purple laqa!! 

ain't that how it happens?  I guess I have a hot item now.


----------



## Imberis (May 15, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Both of mine are still saying they have been born....and nothing else!  Waaaaaaa!


Mine says the same thing. This month is just not going well for me and Birchbox! (Or really, me and anything else I order.)


----------



## normajean2008 (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my 2nd box updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My third box (with the free kate spade necklace) just finally updated, and I'm getting this same box.  This profile was left completely blank (as a test), and it is a dupe box for my second account, which was left half blank on the profile. 

I'm really wishing I get the coral laqa, but since the box picture shows purple, and I've already got the same darn box, I guess it is a wasted wish, lol.  I don't know what I'm going to do with a 2nd purple lip product... If it gets here in time, maybe my Niece (in law) would like it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my 2nd box updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! Lucky you. The world is at your fingertips now!


----------



## Rachel S (May 15, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Both of mine are still saying they have been born....and nothing else!  Waaaaaaa!


I recieved my box on my first account 2 days ago, but my second account box that was "born" on the same day hasn't moved at all. It's making me nervous it got lost or something!


----------



## Rachel S (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my 2nd box updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha figures! I'm afraid I just made the same mistake by purchasing items from another GT subscriber when I haven't gotten my own GT tote yet, and could very likely be getting those same items in it eeeek.

As for the purple LAQA, I got dupes of the Pixi lip balm in both my boxes but my mom got the purple LAQA and luckily for me she was not feeling it! So she gave it to me and I've been using it all day like a crazy person. I love it!


----------



## Jaly (May 15, 2014)

Can someone who has the Laqa lip lube tell me where its made in?

My second updated and i got the pixi balm in Coral Crush (from the looks of the picture)...   most likely putting it up for trade....


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

Are tracking numbers just hosed?  On my 2nd account it looks really strange



Package 1:
Tracking Number
420115639274892700464612271096
Reference Number
BB10014781
Status
Delivered
Destination
Lynbrook, NY 11563-0000
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation


Date Time Description Location
3/12/2014 12:27 PM Delivered! Enjoy your new goodies. Check out The Magazine: www.birchbox.com/magazine and The Guide: www.birchbox.com/guide for some tutorials on how to use your products! LYNBROOK, NY 11563
3/12/2014 09:32 AM The time is near: Your shipment is out for delivery. Was that the doorbell just now? LYNBROOK, NY 11563
3/11/2014 01:31 PM The postal service has received your package and will be delivering it to you shortly. Get ready for some product awesomeness. LYNBROOK, NY 11563
3/9/2014 04:15 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206
3/8/2014 04:19 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037
3/7/2014 05:48 AM Your package is on it's way! Fishers, IN 46037
3/6/2014 10:05 PM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122
 
 
Package 2:


Tracking Number
420105389274892700464612271096
Reference Number
BB11303393
Status
Departed
Destination
Larchmont, NY 10538-0000
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation

Estimated Delivery Date
05/16/14-05/19/14

Date Time Description Location
5/13/2014 07:02 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206
5/12/2014 12:28 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037
5/12/2014 07:58 AM Your package is on it's way! Fishers, IN 46037
5/10/2014 10:58 PM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it.
I don't live in NY.  So, now I am not even sure that is my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

@@biancardi  SAME!! I might email them and say "hey, thiss is funny!"


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my 2nd box updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this box yesterday at work, then I got two more at home.  I knew I was getting three dupes of this box so my plan is to keep one for myself, ship one to my sister, and put one up for trade.  

I get to work today and I get ANOTHER one, it's same box exact box.  I think Birchbox screwed up somehow because I only get one of my boxes shipped to my office.  

I can't escape this box!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

Asked about the bizarre shipping labels and this is what I got:



> Hi Liz,
> 
> Thanks for writing in and I'm so sorry for the trouble tracking your Birchbox.
> 
> ...


I sent an email about it not even 10 minutes ago and she already replied!  I've never gotten a response that quickly!  So, hopefully, everyone else's boxes are on the way to the right address too!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Asked about the bizarre shipping labels and this is what I got:
> 
> I sent an email about it not even 10 minutes ago and she already replied!  I've never gotten a response that quickly!  So, hopefully, everyone else's boxes are on the way to the right address too!


Wow! i have sent three emails with no response. At least someone is getting some answers lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

Yay! That makes me feel a little better. I'm going out of town for the weekend so I'll just wait and see what's waiting for me when I get back Monday before I contact them. I'm dreading it a little though because my apartment office is always so judgmental when I come in to pick up packages every day and I'm sure that when I go in there on Monday or Tuesday I'm going to have at least 10 including the 12 lb Allure box. I'm going to have to make multiple trips up to my apartment.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 15, 2014)

My third box, with the free necklace has finally updated.

Box #3

Caldrea Body Lotion

Caldrea Body Wash

Marcelle Serum

Pixi Balm (looks like hot pink if the picture can be believed)

Votivo Candle (yay, fun!)

Supergoop (need this like a hole in the head!)

Excited about the candle, Supergoop made me laugh and the rest kind of meh about. But a 6 item box, so yay!

I have tracking and it says my box was delivered back in February. DHL is talented like that, they have predeliverycognition!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Wow! i have sent three emails with no response. At least someone is getting some answers lol


My rep is ON IT!  Of course, this is on my second account, and I just emailed about a return on my first account (Shea Terra Bar Soap is breaking me out, what the heck?, and the Kate Spade necklace) so we'll see if I get a response there...


----------



## normajean2008 (May 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @@biancardi  SAME!! I might email them and say "hey, thiss is funny!"


I sent a direct message on Facebook yesterday morning because my tracking was screwy like this.  Cara responded back basically saying I'm stupid and don't know how to track orders.  "Try putting the tracking number in the USPS system.  I've done it here for you"... keep in mind, this is AFTER I've already wrote in that I've put it in both tracking systems, they both said the same thing, AND I copy pasted what the tracking said for both!  She didn't offer any help, apologies, or compensation.  

It ended up correcting itself a few hours before it was actually delivered, yesterday.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I sent a direct message on Facebook yesterday morning because my tracking was screwy like this.  Cara responded back basically saying I'm stupid and don't know how to track orders.  "Try putting the tracking number in the USPS system.  I've done it here for you"... keep in mind, this is AFTER I've already wrote in that I've put it in both tracking systems, they both said the same thing, AND I copy pasted what the tracking said for both!  She didn't offer any help, apologies, or compensation.
> 
> It ended up correcting itself a few hours before it was actually delivered, yesterday.


That's SO WEIRD!  I don't think mine was supposed to be shipped out until Monday, so all of this is just really confusing to me!


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

I called them - they assured me that my box was sent out with the Kate Spade necklace...let's hope so.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 15, 2014)

I got my May box today.

OMG the Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion smells AMAZING!! I would wear this as a perfume everyday.  

The Noya packaging is cute..but the peachy color looks bad on me.  Will put this as a give away (I used a clean brush to try it)

Shea Terra black soap - looking forward to try it.  I hope it doesn't turn my face red.

Marcelle BB - looks nice, but I think I will have to get a little tanner before I can use it. 

Quick Curls - give away bag


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 15, 2014)

I am not worried about my box. It's funny how impatient I was when the box contents didn't update, but now that I was given a reason I am very patient. Communication is very helpful to me.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my 2nd box updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was suppose to be the box on my main account.  But instead I got box 1, which is the same box I am getting from the Kate Spade offer.  So now I have two coral pixi's when I really wanted a LAQA.  Figures, huh...


----------



## feisty1 (May 15, 2014)

Even though my tracking is messed up, my box page uploaded and I really hope it's what I am getting. It has the candle, the Pixie lip balm, the two caldrea samples and the 3 nexus shampoo, pre primer and conditioner! Love this box! Just hope it's accurate!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Yay! That makes me feel a little better. I'm going out of town for the weekend so I'll just wait and see what's waiting for me when I get back Monday before I contact them. I'm dreading it a little though because my apartment office is always so judgmental when I come in to pick up packages every day and I'm sure that when I go in there on Monday or Tuesday I'm going to have at least 10 including the 12 lb Allure box. I'm going to have to make multiple trips up to my apartment.


Haha I have that moment almost everyday I'm walking to and from the mailbox down the street and I'm sure the neighbors are all peeking out their windows judging me lol. There was one day when I had more boxes arrive than expected and I almost didn't know if I was going to be able to carry them all in one trip! Luckily I made it though and didn't drop anything thank goodness.


----------



## feisty1 (May 15, 2014)

Here's a pic! Trying to see if I can post on mobile.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my 2nd box updated!!


Twins! This is my box for my second account that I used for the KS necklace and I'm excited!! I'm hoping it's delivered with the necklace in tow. My shipping is wonky though so keeping fingers crossed I still see it in this lifetime.

This is a really great box! Woot!! (BB officially redeemed).


----------



## casey anne (May 15, 2014)

"Hi Casey, Thanks for reaching out! So sorry for the confusion! Unfortunately, we received the wrong tracking information for some of the boxes, and we are having some trouble locating the correct tracking information. So sorry for all the trouble. In investigating this further we do know that all of the boxes were shipped to the correct locations, but the tracking information that was sent out is incorrect. If you do not receive your box by Tuesday, let us know and we will be happy to help.  In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara"


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

Got a response:

*Chelsea* (Birchbox Ops)

May 15 03:44 PM

Hi Stephanie,

Thank you for being in touch. I'm sorry to hear about the trouble tracking your Birchbox this month! We strive to make every Birchbox experience perfect and we are happy to help when the chance issue does occur.

I have requested a replacement box be shipped to you. It may take up to 10 business days for your replacement box to arrive; please note you will not receive tracking information for your replacement box.

We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. If you do not hear from us within 48 hours, rest assured that your Birchbox replacement is on its way!

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Very Best,

Chelsea
Discovery Specialist

--------------------------

Does this mean I should go ahead and review the stuff in my current box, and then have them update the page if I end up getting a different box!?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Got a response:
> 
> *Chelsea* (Birchbox Ops)
> 
> ...


YES!!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> YES!!


Thanks! I will go do that now! I really really wanted the stuff in my box... I hope I at least still get the Pixi!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Thanks! I will go do that now! I really really wanted the stuff in my box... I hope I at least still get the Pixi!!!


I hope you do too!  (Maybe you'll get two boxes!)


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I hope you do too!  (Maybe you'll get two boxes!)


That would be nice! lol


----------



## caseybean025 (May 15, 2014)

Got my box today!
Love the pixi! It's the coral color and very sheer, but adds a little bright pop of color. It's very moisturizing too.


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

I decided to purchase a pixi balm from target as birchbox didn't have a shade that I wanted
 
natural rose
 





and I also decided to get ripe raspberry while I was at it as well.  I have a target card, so free shipping &amp; 5% off and ebates!!


----------



## Rachel S (May 15, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Got a response:
> 
> *Chelsea* (Birchbox Ops)
> 
> ...


What was your initial issue that you contacted them for?


----------



## Meggpi (May 15, 2014)

I got my box today, I think the Caudalie is small but a perfectly reasonable size for a sample of oil.  I am a face oil junkie and I never use more than a drop (on damp skin).

I really like the Pixie in Coral Crush despite myself.  I'm pretty scared of corals as a fair-pink-blue skinned type but it's sheer enough to look good.  I like the texture and smell too.

My favorite part of this month's box?  The Kate Spade signature print on the inside.  I use these for everything.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> What was your initial issue that you contacted them for?


I contacted them because my tracking hasn't moved at all... since the 8th...


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I decided to purchase a pixi balm from target as birchbox didn't have a shade that I wanted
> 
> natural rose
> 
> ...


Are they $8 at Target too?


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

I asked about the ACEs wallet and this was their response



> We sent the Birchbox ACE gift as surprise to some of our customers who have reached ACE status. That being said, as a discovery service, we truly enjoy the idea of surprise and delight and we intend to continue sending surprise gifts throughout the year. So rest assured you should be receiving something from us in the future.
> 
> Also, I will be sure to pass along your feedback to the appropriate teams so it can be taken into consideration.
> 
> ...


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Are they $8 at Target too?


yes!!


----------



## meganbernadette (May 15, 2014)

I just got my box today ( i think its box 18.. the claudalie, which, supergoop, pixie, and gummy vitamin)... the claudalie is SO tiny and when i opened it and attepted to use just a drop to test it the whole vial poured out! be very careful with the claudalie sample- the oil is very thin and will go everywhere


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I asked about the ACEs wallet and this was their response


Sigh. More inconsistency.


----------



## ceorto (May 15, 2014)

I got my box Tuesday, after having no working tracking the whole time it just showed up in my mailbox. I got box 25, which was originally supposed to have the Marcelle 8-in-1 serum (which was listed on the box contents page). Instead it had the Marcelle BB cream, not a big deal but I wanted to try the serum! I also got the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls even though my profile specifically lists my hair as thick and straight and that I frequently blow-dry and straighten it to cut down on the frizz. I will say that I love the Whish shaving cream and the nail art pen! 

I emailed customer service to let them know about the two issues. I don't want sorry points, but I just want them to be aware of things like this so they can work to fix them. I emailed Tuesday night and have heard nothing so far. This may end up being my last month with Birchbox...I so don't want to cancel but with so much unreliability it may be time for a break. I'm sure I'll be back though.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I decided to purchase a pixi balm from target as birchbox didn't have a shade that I wanted
> 
> natural rose
> 
> ...


That raspberry color is so pretty!!


----------



## Jen51 (May 15, 2014)

I had the same issue with the tracking not updating and contacted them twice about it.  They finally responded and basically said be patient.  No offer of a replacement box sent out or anything.


----------



## mckyla (May 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to a birchbox swap group? I've got some stuff this month that I'd be interested in swapping. Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

mckyla said:


> Does anyone have a link to a birchbox swap group? I've got some stuff this month that I'd be interested in swapping. Thanks!


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132114-birchbox-swaps-may-2014/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132114-birchbox-swaps-may-2014/


Thank you! Why could I absolutely not find that thread!? hahahaha, life saver!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Thank you! Why could I absolutely not find that thread!? hahahaha, life saver!


lol no problem!

They're all in the swaps area, not the subscription area which makes it a little confusing! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/321-subscription-box-swaps-talk/


----------



## KaitC13 (May 15, 2014)

About the Claudalie - I got a sample of the oil a long while ago ( the vial ) and now I have the spray bottle.  I will say - a little goes a long way.  I use it in my hair a lot - it does wonders.  It has become my HG hair product.  BUT I do agree that the vial is tough to use.  Wish they would have a spray version for the sample.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 15, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Got my box today!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpgLove the pixi! It's the coral color and very sheer, but adds a little bright pop of color. It's very moisturizing too.


This is my box also.  I just realized that the Pixi lippie is in coral, from the pic I had thought I was getting pink.  Glad you posted, thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I decided to purchase a pixi balm from target as birchbox didn't have a shade that I wanted
> 
> natural rose
> 
> ...


I do not need more lip balm, I do not need more lip balm...I may have to buy these! So pretty!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 15, 2014)

I emailed as I got a tracking number that doesn't work.

I hope it is on its way.



jbrookeb said:


> Twins! This is my box for my second account that I used for the KS necklace and I'm excited!! I'm hoping it's delivered with the necklace in tow. My shipping is wonky though so keeping fingers crossed I still see it in this lifetime.
> 
> This is a really great box! Woot!! (BB officially redeemed).


My second account with the necklace has updatedSo I'll be getting this same box too!

Now I wonder which box will get here first.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I do not need more lip balm, I do not need more lip balm...I may have to buy these! So pretty!


You can swatch them at Target too! That might help you make the decision whether you need them or not. Don't let me enable you or anything... I wouldn't want that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grey (May 15, 2014)

Haven't received my box yet (new-again sub after 1.5 years), but I'm wondering why they sent me the Natural version of the CoTZ Face SPF when a disclaimer on the product's page says: "Editor's Tip: if you have a special skin type or condition like rosacea or acne, or recently had a peel or microdermabrasion treatment, try CoTZ SENSITIVE, SPF 40." and I have rosacea and sensitivity ticked as my concerns in my beauty profile. I know everything can't be perfect, but that's a bit unfortunate.


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

I got shipping emails for my two "extra" boxes that I got in order to use the codes.  Seriously... I am so in love with the one box whose contents BB lets me see.  It is SO much better than any of the other boxes I've ever received that I'm tempted to close my first account and stick with this new one just in case that old one is jinxed or something.

But the tracking!  The tracking is so out of whack!  One of my boxes says its been delivered twice and the other one says its on the way to Maine!  I live in Washington State, you can't get any farther away from me!  

I read a bunch of posts but has anyone received their box even though they had completely wonky tracking?

I'm going to be so bummed if some other girl ends up with my droolworthy box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got shipping emails for my two "extra" boxes that I got in order to use the codes.  Seriously... I am so in love with the one box whose contents BB lets me see.  It is SO much better than any of the other boxes I've ever received that I'm tempted to close my first account and stick with this new one just in case that old one is jinxed or something.
> 
> But the tracking!  The tracking is so out of whack!  One of my boxes says its been delivered twice and the other one says its on the way to Maine!  I live in Washington State, you can't get any farther away from me!
> 
> ...


yes, if you go back a couple pages and start reading from there, you will see that several of us have wonky tracking and what BB said about that.


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

casey anne said:


> "Hi Casey, Thanks for reaching out! So sorry for the confusion! Unfortunately, we received the wrong tracking information for some of the boxes, and we are having some trouble locating the correct tracking information. So sorry for all the trouble. In investigating this further we do know that all of the boxes were shipped to the correct locations, but the tracking information that was sent out is incorrect. If you do not receive your box by Tuesday, let us know and we will be happy to help.  In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara"


Oh, whew!  I missed this!  Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 15, 2014)

If my fourth account is correct in its uploaded contents... that means I'm getting three dupe boxes of #34.  :rotfl:


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> My third box, with the free necklace has finally updated.
> 
> Box #3
> 
> ...


This is my box, too!!  And I think it's the one with the Kate Spade necklace, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I LOVE it and I WANT it but my tracking is having an adventure of it's own.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 15, 2014)

grey said:


> Haven't received my box yet (new-again sub after 1.5 years), but I'm wondering why they sent me the Natural version of the CoTZ Face SPF when a disclaimer on the product's page says: "Editor's Tip: if you have a special skin type or condition like rosacea or acne, or recently had a peel or microdermabrasion treatment, try CoTZ SENSITIVE, SPF 40." and I have rosacea and sensitivity ticked as my concerns in my beauty profile. I know everything can't be perfect, but that's a bit unfortunate.


Did they send the sensitive version out this month?  I only remember seeing the natural version one, but I totally could have missed it.  

I have mild rosacea and break out with bumps all the time, the cotz natural version has been a-ok for me so far.  I just bought the full size actually because it seems to be working so well this last week from my box sample.

I had the same thought though when I was reading that while purchasing.  But then I thought back to how most regular/white creams tend to break me out and make me oily or melt off.  The natural one has a kind of powdery cream consistency, no smell, and hasn't given me one bump so far.


----------



## grey (May 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Did they send the sensitive version out this month?  I only remember seeing the natural version one, but I totally could have missed it.
> 
> I have mild rosacea and break out with bumps all the time, the cotz natural version has been a-ok for me so far.  I just bought the full size actually because it seems to be working so well this last week from my box sample.
> 
> I had the same thought though when I was reading that while purchasing.  But then I thought back to how most regular/white creams tend to break me out and make me oily or melt off.  The natural one has a kind of powdery cream consistency, no smell, and hasn't given me one bump so far.


Thanks for the feedback - excellent point! I hope it works well for me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not certain if they sent a sensitive version out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 15, 2014)

I got one of the coveted purple LAQA lippies except when I opened the box I noticed that the tip was squished. :/ I really don't want more BB points because I don't want to become a problem customer, but i'm sort of like "..." because I wasn't going to use it and trade it. I'm actually a little weirded out because the type of squish it has is like when you get your lipstick caught on the edge of the cap, but there's no smear on the cap.

Should I email them? Or just put it up for trade and explain it's squished? It's completely usable and pretty much fine, but I'm a little "..." at it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I got one of the coveted purple LAQA lippies except when I opened the box I noticed that the tip was squished. :/ I really don't want more BB points because I don't want to become a problem customer, but i'm sort of like "..." because I wasn't going to use it and trade it. I'm actually a little weirded out because the type of squish it has is like when you get your lipstick caught on the edge of the cap, but there's no smear on the cap.
> 
> Should I email them? Or just put it up for trade and explain it's squished? It's completely usable and pretty much fine, but I'm a little "..." at it.


I think those who are familiar with Laqa know this has a tendency to happen in shipment. So maybe if you just provide a thorough explanation/pictures in your trade post, people will feel comfortable.


----------



## rachelshine (May 16, 2014)

FINALLY got my box contents (doubled up on the color shampoo, but oh well!)


----------



## Spazkatt (May 16, 2014)

My box arrived today, I got box #1 and I love it! The LAQA, which I was skeptical about, but the purple color is AMAZINGLY beautiful. It's so soft and minty good. The smarty pants vitamins were super yummy, but it's too bad they are super expensive. My dermatologist basically said CoTZ is one of only two products I should put on my face and I am not disappointed. I haven't tried the No. 4 products or Whish shave cream yet, as I shower in the morning. Birchbox actually was better than ipsy for me this month!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Haha I have that moment almost everyday I'm walking to and from the mailbox down the street and I'm sure the neighbors are all peeking out their windows judging me lol. There was one day when I had more boxes arrive than expected and I almost didn't know if I was going to be able to carry them all in one trip! Luckily I made it though and didn't drop anything thank goodness.


Haha this one girl who works in my apartment office just glares at me when I come in each day to get my packages and the other day I was picking up 3 boxes and the manager said "Well, that's just excessive." I just switched my Allure beauty box to hold for pickup at UPS facility so it doesn't have to sit in the office for the next 4 days lol



rachelshine said:


> FINALLY got my box contents (doubled up on the color shampoo, but oh well!)


Two 7 item boxes!! Not bad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 16, 2014)

#ApartmentProblems!

We have these lock boxes at my apartment's mailboxes where they can store a package (then place the key in your mailbox). They used to use them but I guess due to theft concerns they don't anymore. I really miss them. It was nice to go pick things up without having to talk to anyone or stick to any particular hours.

It sucks because although our office is open until 10pm, after 6 there is this night staff guy there instead of the regular office staff. He's really nice, but he wanders away to work on things and sometimes I have to wait a very long time for him to return (or I have to hunt him down). I usually only go once a week or so after most of the stuff I am anticipating that week has been delivered, but that means there is usually a huge pile of stuff waiting for us. Tomorrow is the day for me (before 6 I hope)!


----------



## Mystica (May 16, 2014)

Hi everyone in the Birchbox thread. I'm usually over in the Ipsy thread.   A few days ago I signed up to try out Birchbox, I got a notice today that my box shipped, this is what I'm getting.




I don't know what box combination number this is, how do I find out?  Anyway, I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting, I was hoping for the pink Pixi and the Derma e, and given the number of possible combinations there are for this sub, I was thrilled when I saw my box.

Oh, and what made me decide to join was the points program.  Kinda ticked that my points for Ipsy expire in July, and they are essentially worthless because I won't hit 1,000.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

Mystica said:


> Oh, and what made me decide to join was the points program.  Kinda ticked that my points for Ipsy expire in July, and they are essentially worthless because I won't hit 1,000.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh you're going to love the points program for Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have a cart full of stuff right now for $99.96 &amp; it comes down to $6.37 after I apply my points &amp; a coupon code. AMAZING. It's just so fun getting to pick out whatever you want at a heavily discounted price, sometimes even for free!


----------



## KayEss (May 16, 2014)

Mystica said:


> Hi everyone in the Birchbox thread. I'm usually over in the Ipsy thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  A few days ago I signed up to try out Birchbox, I got a notice today that my box shipped, this is what I'm getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got a really good box! And @ is right, the points program is AMAZING. Ipsy's is really kind of a joke. Anyway, to find out your box number, go to your box page (under the "box" tab), then scroll down to your box history. Click "May 2014" and the number at the end of your link ("bb##") is your box number. I think you got a pretty good box this month! Lots of items to review = lots of points!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

kayess said:


> I think you got a really good box! And @ is right, the points program is AMAZING. Ipsy's is really kind of a joke. Anyway, to find out your box number, go to your box page (under the "box" tab), then scroll down to your box history. Click "May 2014" and the number at the end of your link ("bb##") is your box number. I think you got a pretty good box this month! Lots of items to review = lots of points!!


Haha oops, I forgot to respond to that part of the post. 

It MIGHT not work for you if this is your first box though. I don't think the 'history' area shows up until the 2nd one.


----------



## Mystica (May 16, 2014)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, yeah I got a sign up bonus too, so after this box I should already have $17 in points. Pretty awesome, for sure, I could definitely see points racking up quickly. 

I don't have a history, once I hit the box tab it takes me right to my May 2014 box page, and the link says /birchbox-1.  I didn't think that would mean anything, but f that's it, then variation 1?  And thanks for the help so I'll remember how to find the box number for next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 16, 2014)

Mystica said:


> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, yeah I got a sign up bonus too, so after this box I should already have $17 in points. Pretty awesome, for sure, I could definitely see points racking up quickly.
> 
> I don't have a history, once I hit the box tab it takes me right to my May 2014 box page, and the link says /birchbox-1.  I didn't think that would mean anything, but f that's it, then variation 1?  And thanks for the help so I'll remember how to find the box number for next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, 1 is the default number on that particular page. I didn't realize box history didn't go up until month two, but @ knows her stuff! Birchbox also has pretty good coupon codes, free pick twos with any $35+ order (even if you're just using points), and they've just unveiled a VIP program. Their customer service is pretty stellar too!

I subbed to Ipsy for quite awhile but I found I was amassing lots of stuff I wasn't really using and like you said the points system just doesn't compare. I do seriously miss it, though, even though I have enough beauty products to last me a year. I liked the daily spoilers but I found I wasn't really getting the items I was hoping to for the most part. I've been toying with the idea of resubscribing since I've been liking recent bags better. I know you can follow the thread without getting a bag but it's really not the same! It might be worth the $10 a month just for kicks. Maybe I need to set up some kind of rewards system for myself where if I go to the gym at least so many times per week I get to keep my sub...


----------



## Rachel S (May 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> FINALLY got my box contents (doubled up on the color shampoo, but oh well!)


Box twins on your first box! I was pretty happy with this box. I've tested everything already except the Nexxus products. I tried the pixi lip balm and the color is much more pigmented than I expected from a sheer balm. It's not a bad color, but I got two of them between my two boxes and I can't see myself using it enough to need two. I'm curious to know how you feel about it!


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Twins! This is my box for my second account that I used for the KS necklace and I'm excited!! I'm hoping it's delivered with the necklace in tow. My shipping is wonky though so keeping fingers crossed I still see it in this lifetime.
> 
> This is a really great box! Woot!! (BB officially redeemed).


that worries me....this is also my second account that I also used to get the free KS necklace.  I do HOPE that is THE box they have chosen for this type of order  and not some generic box that isn't really want you are getting.


----------



## Rachel S (May 16, 2014)

My tracking info for my second box has FINALLY been picked up by USPS. I got my shipping email on the 9th but no updates till now. My expected delivery isn't until Monday the 19th -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It went on some strange route where as my first box shipped on the 8th, was delivered on the 13th, and took a different more practical route. They both shipped from the same place and the destination is the same.... So weird. I've never gotten a box this late before but at least I got my first one this week to hold me over!


----------



## JenTX (May 16, 2014)

.....still no May box for me. :-( tracking finally updated and it says it won't be delivered until the 20th or 21st. I have never received my box past the 12th. Sad, and it's even my birthday month. :-( oh, and I have two foils coming and no lippie like most of you. This month stinks for birchbox. Here's hoping for a good June. Sometimes I get the sought after products a month or two after they come out so hopefully that means a lippie next month


----------



## Rachel S (May 16, 2014)

Mystica said:


> Thanks  , yeah I got a sign up bonus too, so after this box I should already have $17 in points. Pretty awesome, for sure, I could definitely see points racking up quickly.
> 
> I don't have a history, once I hit the box tab it takes me right to my May 2014 box page, and the link says /birchbox-1.  I didn't think that would mean anything, but f that's it, then variation 1?  And thanks for the help so I'll remember how to find the box number for next month.


That is the "generic" url for your current month's box. On that page, scroll to the bottom and that is where the history is located. You may not have a history since it is your first box but next month you will! It will be at the bottom of your box page, below the list of featured products and the similar products. It should look something like the photo I attached. You can click on your little box photo or the May 2014 link and it will take you to the url where you see the box number at the end. Welcome to BB!

P.S. Not sure if you know this but since you said you have $17 I wanted to clarify, you can only spend the points in $10 increments but yes they do add up fast! One of the many reasons I love Birchbox.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 16, 2014)

Speaking of points... I did the 99 points promo last month for the upgrade and now I am forever off by one point -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently at 599.

I'm tempted to email CS to see if they can give me a free point lol


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

@MaryJane80  I would call them instead of an email - and I don't see why they wouldn't add one point.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 16, 2014)

kayess said:


> #ApartmentProblems!
> 
> We have these lock boxes at my apartment's mailboxes where they can store a package (then place the key in your mailbox). They used to use them but I guess due to theft concerns they don't anymore. I really miss them. It was nice to go pick things up without having to talk to anyone or stick to any particular hours.
> 
> It sucks because although our office is open until 10pm, after 6 there is this night staff guy there instead of the regular office staff. He's really nice, but he wanders away to work on things and sometimes I have to wait a very long time for him to return (or I have to hunt him down). I usually only go once a week or so after most of the stuff I am anticipating that week has been delivered, but that means there is usually a huge pile of stuff waiting for us. Tomorrow is the day for me (before 6 I hope)!


#ApartmentProblems seriously! I've gotten the little key to the lock box once and it was awesome. I wish they would leave them for me more. I'm forever hoping the package will be small enough to fit in my regular mailbox and when I have some in there and some in the office, I usually leave the little ones in the mailbox and take the "at the office" card and then come back after so it looks like I have less packages than I do. 

I wish our office was open til 10! That would be awesome. For the most part, I can set my own schedule at my job so sometimes I'll literally race out of work early so I can get home before 6 if there's a package I'm really excited about. 



kayess said:


> No, 1 is the default number on that particular page. I didn't realize box history didn't go up until month two, but @ knows her stuff! Birchbox also has pretty good coupon codes, free pick twos with any $35+ order (even if you're just using points), and they've just unveiled a VIP program. Their customer service is pretty stellar too!
> 
> I subbed to Ipsy for quite awhile but I found I was amassing lots of stuff I wasn't really using and like you said the points system just doesn't compare. I do seriously miss it, though, even though I have enough beauty products to last me a year. I liked the daily spoilers but I found I wasn't really getting the items I was hoping to for the most part. I've been toying with the idea of resubscribing since I've been liking recent bags better. I know you can follow the thread without getting a bag but it's really not the same! It might be worth the $10 a month just for kicks. Maybe I need to set up some kind of rewards system for myself where if I go to the gym at least so many times per week I get to keep my sub...


I think I need to apply a rewards system like that! Would help justify my addiction.



Jennifer Leigh said:


> .....still no May box for me. :-( tracking finally updated and it says it won't be delivered until the 20th or 21st. I have never received my box past the 12th. Sad, and it's even my birthday month. :-( oh, and I have two foils coming and no lippie like most of you. This month stinks for birchbox. Here's hoping for a good June. Sometimes I get the sought after products a month or two after they come out so hopefully that means a lippie next month


I got my tracking Wednesday or Thursday of last week and was so excited and then got my other shipping notifications Monday/Tuesday this week and yet nothing has made it to me. For my first month of doing both, Ipsy totally kicked BB's butt on shipping my order out. And happy birthday this month!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (May 16, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> #ApartmentProblems seriously! I've gotten the little key to the lock box once and it was awesome. I wish they would leave them for me more. I'm forever hoping the package will be small enough to fit in my regular mailbox and when I have some in there and some in the office, I usually leave the little ones in the mailbox and take the "at the office" card and then come back after so it looks like I have less packages than I do.
> 
> I wish our office was open til 10! That would be awesome. For the most part, I can set my own schedule at my job so sometimes I'll literally race out of work early so I can get home before 6 if there's a package I'm really excited about.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## JenTX (May 16, 2014)

Did anyone get Box #12 by the way? Would love to see a real pic of it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 16, 2014)

Like seriously, what is this??



> *MOUNT JULIET, TN, USA*
> Wednesday, May 14, 2014 10:45 PM
> PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER
> *US*
> ...


Picked up in Mount Juliet the 7th and then was in Atlanta? And then picked up in Mount Juliet again on the 14th?


----------



## tlear (May 16, 2014)

I'm usually just a stalker on the thread.  Not a newbie to birchbox, but I def feel like one (I think it's my 9th month).  I'm having the same shipping issues as most this month, my box left Mount Juliet on th 7th, then again on the 14th.  I called this morning and was told to wait it out.

I was wondering if anyone could explain buying gift cards, does it help give you points? I have made one order at Christmas and def feel like I'm not using my points wisely. 

Thanks!


----------



## Moonittude (May 16, 2014)

I'm thrilled to be getting a lippie, and I do believe that color will look good on me, but I wanted to try the purple. The purple will most likely not look very good on me, but I'm curious and want to try it, anyway. I think it;s a little weird that the Supergoop lotion is body lotion and the tube is so small. I have gotten so many Supergoop samples over the 21 months of my Birchbox subscription, it's ridiculous. I really do care about sun protection, but I usually go for SPF 45 or higher. Overall, I think it is a good box. I do enjoy getting so many body and hand lotion samples, but so far I haven't liked any of them. I still really want to try the Whish lotion.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 16, 2014)

Birchbox finally updated shipping on my second account!  It's on its way to ME this time!  Not to California!  Necklace and second box full of things I don't need, come to me!!

Edit: Oh noes, I was wrong!  Someone in Concord, CA is getting their stuff today, not me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2014)

Just got my second box! Super excited for a silver CR liner, and OMG THE NOYA GLOSS IS ADORBS!!!!


----------



## katyrn (May 16, 2014)

kayess said:


> No, 1 is the default number on that particular page. I didn't realize box history didn't go up until month two, but @ knows her stuff! Birchbox also has pretty good coupon codes, free pick twos with any $35+ order (even if you're just using points), and they've just unveiled a VIP program. Their customer service is pretty stellar too!
> 
> I subbed to Ipsy for quite awhile but I found I was amassing lots of stuff I wasn't really using and like you said the points system just doesn't compare. I do seriously miss it, though, even though I have enough beauty products to last me a year. I liked the daily spoilers but I found I wasn't really getting the items I was hoping to for the most part. I've been toying with the idea of resubscribing since I've been liking recent bags better. I know you can follow the thread without getting a bag but it's really not the same! It might be worth the $10 a month just for kicks. *Maybe I need to set up some kind of rewards system for myself where if I go to the gym at least so many times per week I get to keep my sub...*


Motivation! Love this idea.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 16, 2014)

So, they're letting me return the Kate Spade Necklace (since I got the other one for free, and I would rather have my $20, thank you!).  And a face cleanser that doesn't work for me.  Dolla dolla bills, yo.


----------



## linda37027 (May 16, 2014)

Never heard back from my email asking when my tracking would update, but it did update today says it is in Atlanta. Took 6 days to go from Mt. Juliet to Atlanta. Usually I get it the day after it is in Atlanta, we will see.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 16, 2014)

Neither my box nor my necklace have moved AT ALL all week.  I know I should not be complaining after they comped my mistake April box and now I have over 300 points in one month (2 boxes of reviews, 100 sorry points and BB100) but I just can't stand this many snafus.  I think I will be happy once my pixi lip balm shows up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  New lip balm makes everything better!


----------



## rachelshine (May 16, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Birchbox finally updated shipping on my second account!  It's on its way to ME this time!  Not to California!  Necklace and second box full of things I don't need, come to me!!
> 
> Edit: Oh noes, I was wrong!  Someone in Concord, CA is getting their stuff today, not me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Who knows what the frak is going on with the tracking numbers they sent out!! Mine are all over the place, saying they've been delivered, 1 said "we left notice!" etc. All in states NO WHERE near AZ.


----------



## puppyluv (May 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if the $25 off $75 code is only good for the Saturday collection or can you use it on the regular Kate Spade too? I'm really not seeing anything from Saturday that I can't live without.... Maybe that's a good thing though. At least for my wallet!


----------



## Laurenkpop (May 16, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I'm thrilled to be getting a lippie, and I do believe that color will look good on me, but I wanted to try the purple. The purple will most likely not look very good on me, but I'm curious and want to try it, anyway. I think it;s a little weird that the Supergoop lotion is body lotion and the tube is so small. I have gotten so many Supergoop samples over the 21 months of my Birchbox subscription, it's ridiculous. I really do care about sun protection, but I usually go for SPF 45 or higher. Overall, I think it is a good box. I do enjoy getting so many body and hand lotion samples, but so far I haven't liked any of them. I still really want to try the Whish lotion.


Omg i got the same box... but for some reason my tracking isn't working right... are you having this problem at all??


----------



## ScoutSays (May 16, 2014)

Mine finally updated (don't ask me why I am still talking this box, since they sent me out a new one...):

Event Date             Event Time               Event Description                   Location

5/16/2014 11:08 AM Initial Package Scan ATLANTA, GA 30349-3623

5/8/2014 11:39 PM Electronic Shipping Info Received Mount Juliet, TN 37122

Huh? lol


----------



## elizabethrose (May 16, 2014)

Well, this is exciting!  I said something in my email about how I was hoping I would find a cleanser that will work for me- and Birchbox sent me back this:



> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> You are welcome, happy to help!
> 
> ...


So cool!!


----------



## marigoldsue (May 16, 2014)

I have to give a testimonial on the Pixi lip balm in coral.  A gentleman friend of mine was at my house last night.  He had been here for awhile when I applied the Pixi.  He asked me if I had just put on lipstick.  I told him I had just used a balm.  He then told me my lips looked succulent!  He comments on my eyes often, but this was the first comment ever on my lips.  I think I may need to buy a case...lol


----------



## cg0112358 (May 16, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> That is the "generic" url for your current month's box. On that page, scroll to the bottom and that is where the history is located. You may not have a history since it is your first box but next month you will! It will be at the bottom of your box page, below the list of featured products and the similar products. It should look something like the photo I attached. You can click on your little box photo or the May 2014 link and it will take you to the url where you see the box number at the end. Welcome to BB!
> 
> P.S. Not sure if you know this but since you said you have $17 I wanted to clarify, you can only spend the points in $10 increments but yes they do add up fast! One of the many reasons I love Birchbox.


Is this from the app? I can't seem to find out how to view my box history on my account?


----------



## cg0112358 (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I decided to purchase a pixi balm from target as birchbox didn't have a shade that I wanted
> 
> natural rose
> 
> ...


Those are so pretty, any chance of swatches?

Also, anyone post swatches of the coral?


----------



## rachelshine (May 16, 2014)

Well, my tracking updated slightly, AKA Package #2 switched from someone else's delivered BB to an initiated one. I'm assuming this is mine?


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> Those are so pretty, any chance of swatches?
> 
> Also, anyone post swatches of the coral?


once I get them!  I don't have a target near me, so I ordered them online.


----------



## Moonittude (May 16, 2014)

Laurenkpop said:


> Omg i got the same box... but for some reason my tracking isn't working right... are you having this problem at all??


Yes. But I often have this problem with BB, so I just chill and try to trick myself into expecting it around the end of the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Well, my tracking updated slightly, AKA Package #2 switched from someone else's delivered BB to an initiated one. I'm assuming this is mine?


same here!! 

I hope that means they finally got it in gear with the tracking numbers!


----------



## casey anne (May 16, 2014)

So box #3 magically showed up for me today; It's the one that was "delivered to Ohio" when I'm in WI (w/ the incorrect tracking #). Anyhow, I used the Kate Spade promo to get the free necklace. Low and behold, no necklace and the box I received doesn't match the contents on my box page on the website.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 16, 2014)

casey anne said:


> So box #3 magically showed up for me today; It's the one that was "delivered to Ohio" when I'm in WI (w/ the incorrect tracking #). Anyhow, I used the Kate Spade promo to get the free necklace. Low and behold, no necklace and the box I received doesn't match the contents on my box page on the website.


Sooo... are they just sending random boxes to random accounts this month? o__O


----------



## onelilspark (May 16, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> Those are so pretty, any chance of swatches?
> 
> Also, anyone post swatches of the coral?


Not sure if anyone has, but I have it with me, so I just snapped a pic 



Spoiler






Actually, this one shows the color better


----------



## casey anne (May 16, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Sooo... are they just sending random boxes to random accounts this month? o__O


No clue. I just want the necklace and I want to be able to review the products I receive for points. That's it!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

casey anne said:


> So box #3 magically showed up for me today; It's the one that was "delivered to Ohio" when I'm in WI (w/ the incorrect tracking #). Anyhow, I used the Kate Spade promo to get the free necklace. Low and behold, no necklace and the box I received doesn't match the contents on my box page on the website.


Oh no, this worries me! 1) I already set up trades based on my box page contents &amp; 2) That necklace is the only reason I reactivated my account!

Did you email them?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

casey anne said:


> No clue. I just want the necklace and I want to be able to review the products I receive for points. That's it!!


Review what's showing on your box page right now. That way if they update it for you to show what you actually received you can review that stuff too &amp; get double points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

casey anne said:


> So box #3 magically showed up for me today; It's the one that was "delivered to Ohio" when I'm in WI (w/ the incorrect tracking #). Anyhow, I used the Kate Spade promo to get the free necklace. Low and behold, no necklace and the box I received doesn't match the contents on my box page on the website.


ugh.  this is what I am worried about - I have a swap set up and I do want my Kate Spade necklace!!


----------



## ashleylind (May 16, 2014)

My box with the necklace ($20 add-on) has arrived! Yay!


----------



## Angelalh (May 16, 2014)

so i emailed bb about getting volumizing shampoo and conditioner when i have in my profile thick, dry, curly hair checked and also getting the cotz face sunscreen when i have in my profile marked fair

this is the response

Hi Angela,

Thanks for reaching out, and I am so sorry for any trouble.

The Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner are perfect for all types of hair. I personally have very thick hair and use the volumizing shampoo every day and absolutely love it!

Also, the CoTZ SPF has a tint to it, but it should disappear once applied. I will be sure to pass along your feedback to our for future allocation. In the meantime, if it is still too dark, I recommend adding a bit of moisturizer to help lighten.

heres my response and the tint DOES NOT DISSAPEAR it left the patch of skin i applied it to very dark and orange

how about just sending samples that match the profile in the future? that is what the profile is there for right? instead i gave 3 products that i paid for away yes i do love the point system thats the only reason i am still a member

kinda snarky i know but im really sick of getting things like dry shampoo, clarifying shampoo...

any girl with curly hair knows you can not brush your hair so something like dry shampoo is completely unusable


----------



## casey anne (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh no, this worries me! 1) I already set up trades based on my box page contents &amp; 2) That necklace is the only reason I reactivated my account!
> 
> Did you email them?


I did - email and Facebook message so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## casey anne (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Review what's showing on your box page right now. That way if they update it for you to show what you actually received you can review that stuff too &amp; get double points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well of course I did that already


----------



## mama2358 (May 16, 2014)

One of my boxes is still just initiated on the 10th, and the other box I ordered on Tuesday I was emailed a tracking number, but it doesn't work yet. I hope they get to me before Thursday, cuz that's when this baby is coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (May 16, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> so i emailed bb about getting volumizing shampoo and conditioner when i have in my profile thick, dry, curly hair checked and also getting the cotz face sunscreen when i have in my profile marked fair
> 
> this is the response
> 
> ...


I have curly hair too so I hear your plight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However I live for dry shampoo! I can't brush it out, but I usually just kinda fluff up my hair near the hairline with my head upside down and that usually dissolved any dry shampoo residude! I usually only need the oil control near the scalp so that method works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (May 16, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sigh. More inconsistency.


I don't find this to be "inconsistant".. at least not yet. Once they've sent multiple things to the same person(s), then I'll change my tune. But I like the idea of random surprises.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is at least holding to their "Aces" claim.



elizabethrose said:


> Well, this is exciting!  I said something in my email about how I was hoping I would find a cleanser that will work for me- and Birchbox sent me back this:
> 
> So cool!!


"Paul's Choice" ha ha... made me lol. That is pretty cool that though, there's the BB CS we all love!


----------



## splash79 (May 16, 2014)

I am one that has a 'recycled' tracking number. I received the shipping email on the 12th and was able to start tracking on the 13th. The last time it was scanned was on the 14th in Fishers, IN, but if past tracking is any indication, it will show up in my city 5 days after Fishers, so I guess I might see it around the 19th or 20th.  

I don't know if the reason it's late is because I opted for the necklace, but since this is the first time I've done an add on, I'm probably going to pass on them in the future.  Even if they aren't the reason my box is going to be a week late, it's left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 16, 2014)

They are definitely recycling those numbers,

I have my 2nd box on my husbands email and he literally just told me, he got the email today that the Birchbox had shipped, he clicked the link and it told him that it was delivered two days ago.

My 1st box, only updated after I took the time to email Birchbox, but somehow they are able to get the usps code to update. I should have my box in a couple of days, it made it to Atlanta.


----------



## hazeleyes (May 16, 2014)

I got my box that I used the code for the Kate Spade necklace on and it wasn't in the box, do you know if they're being sent separately? Just wanted to check before I emailed BB. Thanks!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 16, 2014)

casey anne said:


> So box #3 magically showed up for me today; It's the one that was "delivered to Ohio" when I'm in WI (w/ the incorrect tracking #). Anyhow, I used the Kate Spade promo to get the free necklace. Low and behold, no necklace and the box I received doesn't match the contents on my box page on the website.


Uh oh.. this isn't good.. I do think the Kate Spade for the promo is shipping separately though..


----------



## elizabethrose (May 16, 2014)

hazeleyes said:


> I got my box that I used the code for the Kate Spade necklace on and it wasn't in the box, do you know if they're being sent separately? Just wanted to check before I emailed BB. Thanks!


For the add-on where you paid $20 they came in the same box (I just got mine yesterday, that's how I know!), but I'm pretty sure on BB's Facebook for the PROMO ONLY they're shipping separately.

Edit: Just found this on their facebook post: (edited the name out cause I'm weird like that..)



> Will the necklaces be sent to us in a future Birchbox or as a separate shipment?
> Like · Reply · 1 · May 8 at 9:22pm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (May 16, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> #ApartmentProblems seriously! I've gotten the little key to the lock box once and it was awesome. I wish they would leave them for me more. I'm forever hoping the package will be small enough to fit in my regular mailbox and when I have some in there and some in the office, I usually leave the little ones in the mailbox and take the "at the office" card and then come back after so it looks like I have less packages than I do.
> 
> I wish our office was open til 10! That would be awesome. For the most part, I can set my own schedule at my job so sometimes I'll literally race out of work early so I can get home before 6 if there's a package I'm really excited about.


Oh my gosh, me too! Or if I am carrying a really big purse sometimes I'll stick them all in there. I just ordered a gigantic wedge pillow so I'm kinda dreading getting the mail tonight...I will probably have to take two trips. Awkward.

I guess I'm lucky they are open at all past 6, but the night guy is always so hard to find. I have waited up to an hour before for him to wander back. I need his cell phone number or something so I can text him!


----------



## Rachel S (May 16, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> Is this from the app? I can't seem to find out how to view my box history on my account?


I don't have the app, I'm an android user.... :blink:


----------



## Rachel S (May 16, 2014)

tlear said:


> I'm usually just a stalker on the thread.  Not a newbie to birchbox, but I def feel like one (I think it's my 9th month).  I'm having the same shipping issues as most this month, my box left Mount Juliet on th 7th, then again on the 14th.  I called this morning and was told to wait it out.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could explain buying gift cards, does it help give you points? I have made one order at Christmas and def feel like I'm not using my points wisely.
> 
> Thanks!


I didn't see if someone already responded to this, but to answer your question-- you do not get points for buying gift cards. A lot of us have more than one account so what we do is, once the points rack up on an account, we buy a gift card from it using those points and send it to the other account's email address. Then you can use the points on Account A plus the gift card from Account B and get more great stuff for free! I just did this and spent $0 for $60 worth of products woot woot! Did this answer your question ok?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crescentmoon (May 16, 2014)

To jump on the pile of comments about birchbox issues:

I just opened one of my 2 subscription boxes (now 3 with the bbsnaptray code but I will digress) and I was like.....hey....umm...what?

It is a slightly different box then what is showing on my profile. Same sort of items but instead of a cynthia rowley eyeliner I have a perfection eye creme. I reviewed the cynthia rowley pencil and am going to send them an email. Im going to tell them I dont mind because I already have this pencil (I got it from last month's other sub). Im not going to demand it/suggest it but I hope they comp me points or something. Even if they don't, I'm not upset I just hope they update my profile picture so I can review it. 

I will tell you it contributes to my unease about birchbox issues.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 16, 2014)

I've officially been SuperGooped twice this month.
And I also was SuperGooped twice two months ago.

Did a giant tanker of SuperGoop spill, requiring a massive unloading of this stuff?  Just asking because, as you may have noticed, I'm pretty tired of SuperGoop goop.


----------



## kixz125 (May 16, 2014)

I bought the Kate spade add on and got my box yesterday. With no necklace...

I emailed about it because I was confused about the necklace shipping too. They confirmed that I should have received the necklace in the box. They can't send me another one since they ran out so they are refunding my purchase and giving me 100 sorry points.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

kixz125 said:


> I bought the Kate spade add on and got my box yesterday. With no necklace...
> 
> I emailed about it because I was confused about the necklace shipping too. They confirmed that I should have received the necklace in the box. They can't send me another one since they ran out so they are refunding my purchase and giving me 100 sorry points.


NO WAY.  How the heck did they "run" out?


----------



## normajean2008 (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> NO WAY.  How the heck did they "run" out?


They probably ran out because they didn't pack all the Paid boxes correctly, had a bunch left over and decided to do the promo for free necklace with new account.  That's my guess anyway. :-\


----------



## rhibrew (May 16, 2014)

I just joined this forum a couple of days ago, but figure you all might want to know that I received my Kate Spade necklace separately from my sub today. They sent me tracking for both, and both of them were wrong.


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> I just joined this forum a couple of days ago, but figure you all might want to know that I received my Kate Spade necklace separately from my sub today. They sent me tracking for both, and both of them were wrong.


LOL what the heck Birchbox? XD Geez, that's pretty annoying for both tracking to be wrong. But I'm glad you got your box and necklace! Welcome to MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> I just joined this forum a couple of days ago, but figure you all might want to know that I received my Kate Spade necklace separately from my sub today. They sent me tracking for both, and both of them were wrong.


Did you purchase the necklace or use the code?

I'm curious if some of use who were able to use the code will also not receive a necklace because they ran out.  If customers who paid money didnt get theirs, those of us who didnt pay probably will have some issues,too, then, right?  I'll be bummed but only because I could've used a points code instead.


----------



## rhibrew (May 16, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> LOL what the heck Birchbox? XD Geez, that's pretty annoying for both tracking to be wrong. But I'm glad you got your box and necklace! Welcome to MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They are obviously having some serious communication and shipping issues, I will probably hold off trying to order any extras until they have it under control. Ty.


----------



## rhibrew (May 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did you purchase the necklace or use the code?
> 
> I'm curious if some of use who were able to use the code will also not receive a necklace because they ran out.  If customers who paid money didnt get theirs, those of us who didnt pay probably will have some issues,too, then, right?  I'll be bummed but only because I could've used a points code instead.


I bought it. If you used a code and don't get it you should still e-mail them, I bet they will give you points even if you didn't pay for it.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 16, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> I bought it. If you used a code and don't get it you should still e-mail them, I bet they will give you points even if you didn't pay for it.


Ohhh.... I already got the one that I paid for but was gonna return it.. I have 7 business days I think, so maybe I'll wait to see if I get my free one first :/


----------



## rachelshine (May 16, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> They probably ran out because they didn't pack all the Paid boxes correctly, had a bunch left over and decided to do the promo for free necklace with new account.  That's my guess anyway. :-\


jxdiofjsadiof. If I don't get the necklace with the new account I made, le ROAR indeed!


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> jxdiofjsadiof. If I don't get the necklace with the new account I made, le ROAR indeed!


I hear ya, sister!

I am in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (May 16, 2014)

My box page is showing this:







But instead of the eyeliner I got the Eleven Skin Perfection Eye Cream &amp; Concealer. Except I can't find a box page with that included. Maybe they ran out of the eyeliner and included that? It works in my favor, anyway. I really didn't want the silver eyeliner and it looks like the eye cream is full size, which is $30.


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> jxdiofjsadiof. If I don't get the necklace with the new account I made, le ROAR indeed!


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (May 16, 2014)

The box I got is almost completely different than the one on my box page.  My box page shows box 44 (Jouer, kerastase, supergoop, whish, cynthia rowley) but the one I got is gilchrist and soames (ugh), nexxus, isovoxy breath mints, whish, and the pixi balm. The pixi is the only thing (besides the whish) that I like...I'm pretty disappointed.   I already reviewed everything and sent them an email.  I've never had a box mix-up before...


----------



## ScoutSays (May 16, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> My box page is showing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... because that box USED to have the Eleven Skin Perfection Eye Cream &amp; Concealer... when I was going through box pages as they were being populated, box 46 (which is this box) had the Eleven Skin Perfection in it... Not sure why they changed the box page...


----------



## ScoutSays (May 16, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> The box I got is almost completely different than the one on my box page.  My box page shows box 44 (Jouer, kerastase, supergoop, whish, cynthia rowley) but the one I got is gilchrist and soames (ugh), nexxus, isovoxy breath mints, whish, and the pixi balm. The pixi is the only thing (besides the whish) that I like...I'm pretty disappointed.   I already reviewed everything and sent them an email.  I've never had a box mix-up before...


ACK!!! You got my box!!! LOL Maybe I will get yours!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 17, 2014)

Hmm it appears the site has changed a little bit. There's a smiley face in the upper right hand corner where you can invite friends to subscribe, and the drop-down menu with your first name lists your number of points now.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 17, 2014)

I'm hoping my BirchBox arrives today.

My tracking number was also one that was so obviously recyled. This is the latest I've ever recieved my BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten my Ipsy and Influenster VoxBox sooner this month.

Oh and did anyone get a separate email from BirchBox saying their May add-on (Kate Spade necklace) was being sent separately?? I got a different tracking number for that and it has not updated at all in three days since receiving the email. 

If this is how add-ons will be in the future I'll opt-out. I only accepted it this month because I love Kate Spade.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

I have a second tracking number for my box woth the Kate Spade necklace now. Initiated yesterday. I'm hoping that means the recycled tracking number is my box and the new one is the necklace.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I have a second tracking number for my box woth the Kate Spade necklace now. Initiated yesterday. I'm hoping that means the recycled tracking number is my box and the new one is the necklace.


Hmm.

My number for the necklace hasn't updated at all. I haven't contacted customer service yet. I'm trying to hold off to see what the status is on Monday. 

My other tracking number which is for this month's box hasn't updated since Thursday and then it was in NJ. If it's not here today I'll have to contact them.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 17, 2014)

MelissaJohnson said:


> I'm hoping my BirchBox arrives today.
> 
> My tracking number was also one that was so obviously recyled. This is the latest I've ever recieved my BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten my Ipsy and Influenster VoxBox sooner this month.
> 
> ...


Yes and mine hasn't moved at all either. I'm getting worried that I won't be getting one now. I will be sad if my box contents are different too since I like what's showing. I'm hoping my bix and necklace just randomly show up.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 17, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yes and mine hasn't moved at all either. I'm getting worried that I won't be getting one now. I will be sad if my box contents are different too since I like what's showing. I'm hoping my bix and necklace just randomly show up.


Same... mine are saying that they're going to Chicago, but their tracking numbers are delivered in California... This way, Birchbox, this way...


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2014)

2 of my boxes are moving the right way, and should be here next week. The other two must not have been scanned out of TN because the tracking isn't moving on those, I expect they'll just randomly update or show up at some point. USPS has been really weird with tracking lately it seems. I placed a Sephora order earlier this week and it took 3 days to get past the "tracking info not available" page and all of a sudden it updates that it is in my town and should be delivered today but there's no tracking history before the scan into our main post office. My husband also had a couple USPS tracking issues for things he had coming in the past couple of weeks too.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 17, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> My box page is showing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here (earlier post)


----------



## Saffyra (May 17, 2014)

Oh, I will be so sad if the box on my profile isn't the one I get!!  Forget the necklace, I want those box contents so much!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

I keep finding myself going to the Laqa Lip Lube item page and wanting to order one SO bad. But I can't even decide on a color, i love them all!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2014)

I have three boxes and a free necklace (I hope) somewhere out there. This is absolutely ridiculous. If they haven't gotten their warehouse issues straightened out they shouldn't be offering big promos to get new subs. If my main account wasn't a year sub I would cancel it. BB shipping has become like Ipsy for me where tracking doesn't come, doesn't work or you get to see your package lounging in Hellbron for days on end. I will be cancelling the two monthly subs.

Hmmm I think I'm cranky, might need coffee!


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I keep finding myself going to the Laqa Lip Lube item page and wanting to order one SO bad. But I can't even decide on a color, i love them all!!!


This!  I wish they would do a couple of them in multi packs (of 2, or I think 5) like they did of their other lip crayons BB sent out.  because of those I was able to collect them all, and pay very little!  But $18 a pop makes me hesitate more.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> This!  I wish they would do a couple of them in multi packs (of 2, or I think 5) like they did of their other lip crayons BB sent out.  because of those I was able to collect them all, and pay very little!  But $18 a pop makes me hesitate more.


Yep, this! I'm going to wait &amp; hope that they do that eventually. I bought the 5 pack of the other ones around Christmas and those are MORE than big enough for me!

Plus, my luck I'd buy full sized ones and then get that one in my next box. I'm wondering if this is an item they'll continue to send out for a few months.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> This!  I wish they would do a couple of them in multi packs (of 2, or I think 5) like they did of their other lip crayons BB sent out.  because of those I was able to collect them all, and pay very little!  But $18 a pop makes me hesitate more.


This is my thought process exactly! Its so funny how birchbox has changed the way I shop.


----------



## Rachel S (May 17, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> My box page is showing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMETIMES the mistakes are happy ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, this! I'm going to wait &amp; hope that they do that eventually. I bought the 5 pack of the other ones around Christmas and those are MORE than big enough for me!
> 
> Plus, my luck I'd buy full sized ones and then get that one in my next box. I'm wondering if this is an item they'll continue to send out for a few months.


I would have bought the 5 pack but I was so excited I ordered the 2, two packs!  By the time the 5 pack came out I had 4 of the 5 colors! Lol

I hope this is an item they send out for the next few months!  Along with the Noya lip glosses!  I would have loved to try the Noyas or the Pixi Balms this month.  It is Birchbox law that as soon as you buy something/trade something you get it in your box the next month!  Last month I wanted a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (because I am on a mission to own every eyeliner ever!) and what did I get this month?  CR Eyeliner!  Maybe the universe is trying to teach me patience!



kawaiimeows said:


> This is my thought process exactly! Its so funny how birchbox has changed the way I shop.


Yes!  And especially with promos (I pretty much won't buy unless I have a promo code, I think "But I could have saved $10.63 with that order!") and points!  I am glad the shop has expanded to include so many items for home and beauty!


----------



## Rachel S (May 17, 2014)

kayess said:


> Hmm it appears the site has changed a little bit. There's a smiley face in the upper right hand corner where you can invite friends to subscribe, and the drop-down menu with your first name lists your number of points now.


I noticed that also! However, I did my reviews and that little number didn't update immediately. But when I went to my accounts page it reflected my correct points balance with the points for the reviews.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 17, 2014)

Ugh I just got a box. I say "a" box because it's not the one on my acct, and it's not to my profile (Jessie's quick curls for my stick straight fine hair). I was looking sooooo forward to my pixi lip butter and I was supposed to get the #4 volumizing products, which I've been curious about. So bummed. I emailed Cara in Facebook, she seems to get things done. But I'm not too hopeful that I'll get my box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Ugh I just got a box. I say "a" box because it's not the one on my acct, and it's not to my profile (Jessie's quick curls for my stick straight fine hair). I was looking sooooo forward to my pixi lip butter and I was supposed to get the #4 volumizing products, which I've been curious about. So bummed. I emailed Cara in Facebook, she seems to get things done. But I'm not too hopeful that I'll get my box.


Review the products that are showing up on your page really fast, before they change the contents on your profile. That way you get extra points.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 17, 2014)

Well, still no box update or shipping info for my main account. I have had this account continuously for almost 2 years. However, my second account that sub/unsub to all the time for point promos that I just reactivated on the 12th already was shipped (although with one of the wonky tracking numbers) and have an updated box on that account. I'm trying to be patient but WTF, Birchbox?!?


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 17, 2014)

Loved both of my boxes! Got duplicate pixi pink lip butters, but my I am going to trade my bff if she gets a different color in her box, she is dead set on the hot pink.


----------



## flynt (May 17, 2014)

Good news:  Both of my boxes were delivered today even though tracking showed they weren't in my city yet (one said it was just shipped today).  I'm liking the pixi balm a lot so far, I'm thinking about buying some of the other colors.

Bad news: My necklace wasn't in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm one of the ones that paid 20$ to add it and I'm going to be bummed if I don't get it even if they refund me.  I'm going to email them and hopefully it's just shipping separately.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 17, 2014)

Whelp I've got two boxes that are still late, no necklace for either of these. One made it from TN to IN already from shipping on the 12th. The other hasn't done anything since the 10th. I really hope my box pages are correct, I liked all the items, and I think the only duplicate I had was that CoTZ. I got the purple LAQA in the box that already arrived, a candle in one on it's way, and the coral PIXI in the other on it's way. I've reviewed my box contents but I'll be really bummed if the items are different.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 17, 2014)

I wonder if BB boxes up all the contents into individual boxes w tracking numbers in TN (or wherever the new warehouse is) and then sends the lot to IN to be mass mailed to the recipients. That might explain why 1) tracking numbers are generated a week before boxes are shipped and 2) necklaces aren't included in the boxes.


----------



## cg0112358 (May 17, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I have curly hair too so I hear your plight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However I live for dry shampoo! I can't brush it out, but I usually just kinda fluff up my hair near the hairline with my head upside down and that usually dissolved any dry shampoo residude! I usually only need the oil control near the scalp so that method works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is what I do as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cg0112358 (May 17, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I don't have the app, I'm an android user.... :blink:


I know, me, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, does anyone know how to change it back so that it shows nested quotes? I remember having to change it when I started posting here but I can't seem to figure out how now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 17, 2014)

C'mon birchbox.


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> C'mon birchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


awwhhh, poor laqa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

can it be saved?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> C'mon birchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


you'd think the fact that this always happens with laqa products would lead to some kind of repackaging or better wrapping in shipment

eta: honestly, this is why shave pencils are better, imo


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> you'd think the fact that this always happens with laqa products would lead to some kind of repackaging or better wrapping in shipment
> 
> eta: honestly, this is why shave pencils are better, imo


There's no winning here:  The last shave pencil I received in a Birchbox had the cap come completely off en route to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There's no winning here:  The last shave pencil I received in a Birchbox had the cap come completely off en route to me.


We can never win with these things hahahah.


----------



## mama2358 (May 17, 2014)

Laqa always seems to roll itself up on me. Maybe they should think about making the turning a little tighter.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Review the products that are showing up on your page really fast, before they change the contents on your profile. That way you get extra points.


I did, thanks


----------



## MissTrix (May 17, 2014)

My second box showed up today. Two down, one more to go!







Looove the Pixi balm in Coral Crush! So much so that I'm glad I'll be getting a dupe in my third box.  :wub:


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 17, 2014)

My main box #16 arrived today!

Looks great, though I wish the curly hair sample was in a tube.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 17, 2014)

Just thought I would share ...

Date	Time	Description	Location

5/16/2014	04:48 PM	In Transit	Fishers, IN 46037

5/16/2014	10:19 AM	Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now.	Fishers, IN 46037

5/16/2014	06:36 AM	Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born!	Mount Juliet, TN 37122

5/1/2014	11:06 AM	Delivered! Hope you are surprised and delighted with what your Birchbox has to offer!	PROVIDENCE, RI 02908

5/1/2014	08:14 AM	Get excited! Your Birchbox is out for delivery. Was that the doorbell just now?	PROVIDENCE, RI 02908

5/1/2014	05:38 AM	The postal service has received your Birchbox and will be delivering it to you shortly. Get ready for some product awesomeness


----------



## TippyAG (May 17, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Laqa always seems to roll itself up on me. Maybe they should think about making the turning a little tighter.


I agree.. But I wonder if they do it on purpose on samples so you learn to love them and purchase the full size.


----------



## mama2358 (May 17, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I agree.. But I wonder if they do it on purpose on samples so you learn to love them and purchase the full size.


Yeah. I wonder if the full sized ones turn too easily as well. Maybe I'll have to buy some and find out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 17, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I agree.. But I wonder if they do it on purpose on samples so you learn to love them and purchase the full size.





txsfajsmama said:


> Yeah. I wonder if the full sized ones turn too easily as well. Maybe I'll have to buy some and find out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


As far as I can tell the LAQA in the boxes is the full size. The tube says .07 oz which is what the page on Birchbox says is the full size amount.


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Just thought I would share ...
> 
> Date Time Description Location
> 
> ...


 here is the awesome timey-whimey journey of my BB

Package 1

Status

Delivered

Destination

Larchmont, NY 10538-0000

Carrier

United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation

Date Time Description Location

5/15/2014 09:06 AM Delivered! Enjoy your new goodies. Check out The Magazine: www.birchbox.com/magazine and The Guide: www.birchbox.com/guide for some tutorials on how to use your products! LARCHMONT, NY 10538

5/15/2014 09:01 AM The time is near: Your shipment is out for delivery. Was that the doorbell just now? LARCHMONT, NY 10538

5/15/2014 05:11 AM The postal service has received your package and will be delivering it to you shortly. Get ready for some product awesomeness. LARCHMONT, NY 10538

5/13/2014 07:02 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206

5/12/2014 12:28 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037

5/12/2014 07:58 AM Your package is on it's way! Fishers, IN 46037

5/10/2014 10:58 PM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122

Package 2:

Tracking Number

Delivered

Destination

My Town, MA

Carrier

United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation

Date Time Description Location

5/17/2014 03:12 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037

5/16/2014 09:44 AM Your package is on it's way! Fishers, IN 46037

5/16/2014 06:44 AM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122

5/15/2014 09:06 AM Delivered! Enjoy your new goodies. Check out The Magazine: www.birchbox.com/magazine and The Guide: www.birchbox.com/guide for some tutorials on how to use your products! LARCHMONT, NY 10538

5/15/2014 09:01 AM The time is near: Your shipment is out for delivery. Was that the doorbell just now? LARCHMONT, NY 10538

5/15/2014 05:11 AM The postal service has received your package and will be delivering it to you shortly. Get ready for some product awesomeness. LARCHMONT, NY 10538


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2014)

Everytime I see the town of LARCHMONT again on my invoice.I think of The Larch


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2014)

I just came across a copy of shipping label I printed out a while ago.  I don't remember what it was for, but my guess is that I accidentally printed it on plain paper when I meant to print it on a sticker since it was on plain paper.  When that happens, I usually shred the paper one and reprint on a sticker.  ANYWAY.  It took me a minute to realize what I was looking at because it was for someone in…  Fisher, IN.  I immediately wondered how long it took for *them* to get their Birchboxes.

Anyway.  My first box arrived today!  I'm going to give this Kerastase Cristaliste shampoo and conditioner for fine hair tonight.  I'm a little afraid of it because stuff for fine hair usually means volumizing.  I have fine hair -- but I have *thick* hair.  After my little experience with bumble + bumble Thickening s&amp;c, I am not about to use an unfamiliar s&amp;c on a night before I have to work, so I might as well proceed with caution tonight since I'm just staying home, half-heartedly cleaning, and watching tv shows/movies on Hulu/Netflix (depending on which service cooperates).


----------



## Lolo22 (May 17, 2014)

My box and necklace came today (separately)!! Tracking never updated. So loving this box. Not a fan of the candle though. The necklace is going to be a fingerprint magnet but I will definetly be wearing it a lot this summer. So happy about getting the pixi and it smells yummy. I've had my eye in this new Nexxus line so I'm excited to try that too. The bon bon smells yummy and i already have more ready in my cart. All around very happy even though the shipping was so wonky.


----------



## feisty1 (May 17, 2014)

Tried the number 4 volume shampoo from my first box tonight and it really gave me some volume! High praise considering my hair prefers to be a lifeless lazy piece of work without a ton of product.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 17, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Tried the number 4 volume shampoo from my first box tonight and it really gave me some volume! High praise considering my hair prefers to be a lifeless lazy piece of work without a ton of product.


I wasn't sure if that shampoo made a difference or not, but my husband did comment that my hair looked especially nice today!


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My box and necklace came today (separately)!! Tracking never updated. So loving this box. Not a fan of the candle though. The necklace is going to be a fingerprint magnet but I will definetly be wearing it a lot this summer. So happy about getting the pixi and it smells yummy. I've had my eye in this new Nexxus line so I'm excited to try that too. The bon bon smells yummy and i already have more ready in my cart. All around very happy even though the shipping was so wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Quick question.  When you say your tracking never updated does that mean you got a tracking number, then it never progressed?  I ask as my second box via the link is showing in Mt Juliet, TN since 5/8/14.  Now that I think of it I do not think BB ever emailed me my tracking on that account, I just went into my acct and pulled it from the account settings.  TIA!


----------



## ikecarus (May 17, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My box and necklace came today (separately)!! Tracking never updated. So loving this box. Not a fan of the candle though. The necklace is going to be a fingerprint magnet but I will definetly be wearing it a lot this summer. So happy about getting the pixi and it smells yummy. I've had my eye in this new Nexxus line so I'm excited to try that too. The bon bon smells yummy and i already have more ready in my cart. All around very happy even though the shipping was so wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Thanks for putting the quarter in to show size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 18, 2014)

Ohmygosh I am LIVING for the Pixi balm in Coral Crush! I was so afraid it was going to be too light for my warm-toned, tan skin but it is perfect on me.  Its the only lip color I wore today and that is saying a lot for a weekend day where I had several different social events!


----------



## pink65419 (May 18, 2014)

Ok I know some one can answer me this one, ok never done the gift card thing I put it in my cart and all trying to do a $10 one using my points to buy it how to do this at what part does it ask you about letting you use your points to buy it? I'm at the part where it says check out but it hasn't asked about using my points yet what to do? Afraid to hit the check out if I didn't do something right.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> here is the awesome timey-whimey journey of my BB
> 
> Package 1
> 
> ...


 DATE &amp; TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
April 28, 2014 , 12:11 pm

Delivered 
MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122 

  Your item was delivered at 12:11 pm on April 28, 2014 in MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122.
April 24, 2014 , 4:46 am

Depart USPS Sort Facility

NASHVILLE, TN 37230 

April 23, 2014 , 11:37 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

NASHVILLE, TN 37230 

April 22, 2014 , 6:07 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383 

April 22, 2014 , 12:19 pm

Moved, Left no Address

NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA 91603 

April 21, 2014 , 9:57 am

Undeliverable as Addressed

NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA 91601 

April 21, 2014 , 9:41 am

Delivered

NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA 91601 

April 21, 2014 , 7:44 am

Out for Delivery

NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA 91601 

April 21, 2014 , 7:34 am

Sorting Complete

NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA 91601 

April 21, 2014 , 5:22 am

Arrival at Post Office

NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA 91601 

April 21, 2014 , 1:52 am

Depart USPS Sort Facility

SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383 

April 20, 2014 , 5:23 am

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383 

April 19, 2014 , 5:13 am

Depart USPS Sort Facility

NASHVILLE, TN 37227 

April 18, 2014 , 7:16 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

NASHVILLE, TN 37227 

April 18, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received

April 18, 2014 , 6:01 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122 

this poor order couldn't make up it's mind as to what was happening. delivered, sike. undeliverable, sike. moved? wut. no still here. "delivered" back to TN


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 18, 2014)

pink65419 said:


> Ok I know some one can answer me this one, ok never done the gift card thing I put it in my cart and all trying to do a $10 one using my points to buy it how to do this at what part does it ask you about letting you use your points to buy it? I'm at the part where it says check out but it hasn't asked about using my points yet what to do? Afraid to hit the check out if I didn't do something right.


When it gets to the part asking you what payment method you want to use, there's a little check box above where your credit card shows that says use points. Check that and then check out and you should be good to go.


----------



## pink65419 (May 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> When it gets to the part asking you what payment method you want to use, there's a little check box above where your credit card shows that says use points. Check that and then check out and you should be good to go.


Ok thanks will try this.


----------



## pink65419 (May 18, 2014)

Yay I did it thanks for the help!


----------



## TippyAG (May 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> As far as I can tell the LAQA in the boxes is the full size. The tube says .07 oz which is what the page on Birchbox says is the full size amount.


I thought they were deluxe sample size. if you compare the individual vs the sets, I always thought the "lil lip duo" or "lil lip sets" meant each individual product in the sets were smaller, delux sets. Especially if they're $18 for 1, or $16 for 2, or $32 for 5.

Looking around it says they're all 0.07 but I don't believe it.


----------



## mama2358 (May 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My box and necklace came today (separately)!! Tracking never updated. So loving this box. Not a fan of the candle though. The necklace is going to be a fingerprint magnet but I will definetly be wearing it a lot this summer. So happy about getting the pixi and it smells yummy. I've had my eye in this new Nexxus line so I'm excited to try that too. The bon bon smells yummy and i already have more ready in my cart. All around very happy even though the shipping was so wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


This is my box also. Maybe mine will just show up too, since my tracking also hasn't updated. I have a little hope now!


----------



## mama2358 (May 18, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I thought they were deluxe sample size. if you compare the individual vs the sets, I always thought the "lil lip duo" or "lil lip sets" meant each individual product in the sets were smaller, delux sets. Especially if they're $18 for 1, or $16 for 2, or $32 for 5.
> 
> Looking around it says they're all 0.07 but I don't believe it.


I looked them up on other sites, and they all say the full sized one is .13 oz, which makes way more sense. Not the first time I've seen the wrong size listed on Birchbox.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 18, 2014)

@lovepink- I got tracking for both. The necklace still says "picked up" and nothing since. My box has said IN since Monday. It updated to delivered, with nothing in between. What's weird is that I saw my postman scan them too so it's def a weird USPS thing.

Re: the LAQA full sizes. I have all the lil lips and 4 in full sizes. The lil's are 2gm/.07 oz the full size are 3 gm/.10 oz. That's at least for the last ones they had.

Eta: the necklace came in small flat white envelope so I can see why they aren't scanning them at the hubs.


----------



## JenTX (May 18, 2014)

Received my box yesterday. Definitely not my best box but on the bright side, I got 100 points for it shipping so late and it's a 6 item box so I will get 60 more points for the reviews....

Question for y'all - my tracking info from birchbox also updated yesterday to look like I'm receiving two shipments on that tracking. As of yesterday, there is a second shipment and it says

Date	Time	Description	Location

5/16/2014	06:37 AM	Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born!	Mount Juliet, TN 37122

The box I received looks to have originated in IN. So, not sure what this means. Also, the tracking number it shows is basically the same (just missing a few numbers at the beginning) as the other shipment which I received yesterday. Does anyone know what this could mean? I'm so confused.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 18, 2014)

misstrix said:


> My second box showed up today. Two down, one more to go!
> 
> 2014-05-17 19.32.53.jpg
> 
> ...


This was supposed to be my box, jealous! Hope you like everything


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 18, 2014)

I love that people who got "late shipment" emails and points are receiving their boxes before us who's boxes shipped on time....


----------



## chelsealady (May 18, 2014)

So I reactivated my second account to get the 100 points. It first said it wouldn't ship out till the 20th which was fine. I was just wanting the points to spend. I got shipping notice that it shipped out the 16th. But the tracking number is recycled so I don't know when it will get here. All the shipping errors makes me scared to purchase any thing full size.


----------



## JenTX (May 18, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> So I reactivated my second account to get the 100 points. It first said it wouldn't ship out till the 20th which was fine. I was just wanting the points to spend. I got shipping notice that it shipped out the 16th. But the tracking number is recycled so I don't know when it will get here. All the shipping errors makes me scared to purchase any thing full size.


I wouldn't be too scared about full size orders. I placed an order Friday and I got shipping notice yesterday (the very next day).


----------



## dressupthedog (May 18, 2014)

My box page still hasn't updated, and I still have no tracking info. This is an annual sub that has been active for 16 months continuously. I am so frustrated with Birchbox. How can they keep sending promo emails and shipping boxes out to people who ordered well after the 1st and not be able to send me a box?


----------



## mama2358 (May 18, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> My box page still hasn't updated, and I still have no tracking info. This is an annual sub that has been active for 16 months continuously. I am so frustrated with Birchbox. How can they keep sending promo emails and shipping boxes out to people who ordered well after the 1st and not be able to send me a box?


My resub for points account box was here over a week ago and my yearly account box I emailed about and got a tracking number for has had no movement other than being created. That is frustrating.


----------



## SammyP (May 18, 2014)

If anyone else with very fair skin gets the Cotz, don't be afraid to try it!  

It looks extremely dark when squeezed out; however it blends right in and somehow disappears into my skin.  

I purchased this in the light formula for fair skin and actually like the tinted one I received better.  The light one leaves a white-ish haze.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2014)

Just read a box review that had the Laqa AND the Pixi. Was that a real box?! I'm wondering if she gets two boxes and just picked the best items or something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2014)

I got my box a few days ago. It was okay!

The Number 4 shampoo (and little conditioner packet) were okay, nothing I'd buy but I'll use the samples.

The candle smells nice, I already burned it up...saving the little tin for depotting sample foils.

THe Cotz, I have used before. It's okay...a little dark for my skin, but I'll use it...I would never buy it though.

The Pixi lip balm is surprisingly nice! It smells awesome and has a decent amount of pigmentation! Not super moisturizing, but enough. 

I haven't tried the Clarisea exfoliator yet, but it looks great, I love things like that!


----------



## Moonittude (May 18, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> My main box #16 arrived today!
> 
> Looks great, though I wish the curly hair sample was in a tube.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. It's the box I supposed to receive. Mine says it is in Houston, TX, and is now in the hands of the Post Office. I take it to mean that the tracking number I got was for someone else. I really hope I get my box. lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just read a box review that had the Laqa AND the Pixi. Was that a real box?! I'm wondering if she gets two boxes and just picked the best items or something.


I bet she might have gotten two boxes or there was a mistake. Regardless, I'm jealous.


----------



## PenelopeJones (May 18, 2014)

My box shipped on the 10th and it's still not here, usually it would be here by now. So annoying. I'm really getting fed up with BB. And I'm tired of getting shampoo and conditioner and sunscreen every month. The only thing I'm even looking forward to is a lip balm I could easily get at target.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 18, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I bet she might have gotten two boxes or there was a mistake. Regardless, I'm jealous.





kawaiimeows said:


> I bet she might have gotten two boxes or there was a mistake. Regardless, I'm jealous.


I got both, in two different boxes though.


----------



## lovepink (May 18, 2014)

I sent BB an email.  My box which I never recieved a tracking email for (but got the shipping info from my Account settings in BB).  It still has not updated since 5/8/14 in Mt Juliet, TN.  I have checked the tracking number in Newgisitcs and USPS and they all show it in Mt Juliet TN.  I am not sure if they lost a palette of boxes or if it is just taking longer this month but I would like to know.  My box page is updated and I did not receive any I am sorry points.  I already reviewed the box in case they ship me a new one.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 18, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I looked them up on other sites, and they all say the full sized one is .13 oz, which makes way more sense. Not the first time I've seen the wrong size listed on Birchbox.


Aha! Thanks for finding that. I kept looking at it going, there's no way this is full sized.


----------



## mama2358 (May 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I sent BB an email.  My box which I never recieved a tracking email for (but got the shipping info from my Account settings in BB).  It still has not updated since 5/8/14 in Mt Juliet, TN.  I have checked the tracking number in Newgisitcs and USPS and they all show it in Mt Juliet TN.  I am not sure if they lost a palette of boxes or if it is just taking longer this month but I would like to know.  My box page is updated and I did not receive any I am sorry points.  I already reviewed the box in case they ship me a new one.


Same here. A girl in a FB group I'm in had the exact same issue, even same box as I'm supposed to get received hers yesterday and it never did update on the tracking, even though she saw her postman scan it. So I'm hopeful I'll get it soon, but I'll email again if I don't have it by the time the mail comes Tuesday.


----------



## lovepink (May 18, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Same here. A girl in a FB group I'm in had the exact same issue, even same box as I'm supposed to get received hers yesterday and it never did update on the tracking, even though she saw her postman scan it. So I'm hopeful I'll get it soon, but I'll email again if I don't have it by the time the mail comes Tuesday.


Thanks for posting!  There is hope yet I guess.  I worry though as we have had mail stolen from our box, so I wonder if it could have been delivered and went missing.  I hope it shows up soon!  It is box 27 I am waiting on.  Maybe they just had an issue with the palette that group of boxes was on!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb27


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 18, 2014)

Heads up ladies:

the $25 off Kate Spade Saturday code in your boxes is combineable with the 15% off that you get from joining their mailing list, and also that 15% off takes it off of EACH item, i'm pretty sure.

Also these codes work on clearance items. There's some cute bags I like over there but I'm apprehensive to pull the trigger on.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 18, 2014)

BB just gave me 100 points for the broken Laqa &amp; Co coral lip thing. It's a nice resolution but I'm a little bummed! I can always depot it though


----------



## flynt (May 18, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Heads up ladies:
> 
> the $25 off Kate Spade Saturday code in your boxes is combineable with the 15% off that you get from joining their mailing list, and also that 15% off takes it off of EACH item, i'm pretty sure.
> 
> Also these codes work on clearance items. There's some cute bags I like over there but I'm apprehensive to pull the trigger on.


Also I know there were people who were interested in the mini weekender bag and that's on clearance for 45.50; the pink and grey isn't there but the blue one is.  Also ebates for 3.5%.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 18, 2014)

flynt said:


> Also I know there were people who were interested in the mini weekender bag and that's on clearance for 45.50; the pink and grey isn't there but the blue one is.  Also ebates for 3.5%.


I was so sad when I saw the pink/grey bag wasn't on there! That would've hooked me in!


----------



## flynt (May 18, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I was so sad when I saw the pink/grey bag wasn't on there! That would've hooked me in!


I knooooow, that's the one I really wanted too.  So now I'm debating getting it in another color.


----------



## natashaia (May 18, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Heads up ladies:
> 
> the $25 off Kate Spade Saturday code in your boxes is combineable with the 15% off that you get from joining their mailing list, and also that 15% off takes it off of EACH item, i'm pretty sure.
> 
> Also these codes work on clearance items. There's some cute bags I like over there but I'm apprehensive to pull the trigger on.


aaah! i wish i realized i could use the 15 percent off too! i just assumed i wouldn't be able too. oh well i might get some things with the code from my second box. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## flynt (May 18, 2014)

Ok, I went for it; I was just wishing today that I had a cute crossbody purse because the one I have is pretty ugly.  I got the mini weekender crossbody in natural/pale grey, half-circle necklace in coral, and the iphone case in crossdots for a total of 56.01$.  Thanks @@kawaiimeows for bringing up the 15% discount.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 19, 2014)

oooo I didn't realize they are varying the colors of the pixi balm. I just got my main subscriber box with the pixi balm and its a different color than the pixi balm of my second subscription. I got coral crush and pixi pink. The only one I need to go for then is the honey nectar.


----------



## MissJexie (May 19, 2014)

I've let myself get away from this thread, so this may have been addressed already (apologies if it has!) but has anyone that used the code with a new subscription received their Mirror Necklace? I know they were supposed to be shipped out separately, but I forgot when they were supposed to be arriving!


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

To all the BB ordering experts:

I wanted to make an order because anniversary codes are live (woo hoo).  I have 2 $10 gift cards.  I put all the items in my cart, deducted the 2 gift cards.  It left me a balance of $25.03 I wanted to use $20 in points and pay $5.03.  However when I got to the use points screen it only gave me the option for all the points I had which is 540.  When I clicked that it made the gift cards appear to go away and took all my points.  I was able to back out of it/cancel whatever.

But my question is, can you pay with points and gift cards?  Or do I have to come up with enough merchandise to match the amounts of points I have?  As you can see I rarely order from BB but have been saving points for a while.  TIA!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> To all the BB ordering experts:
> 
> I wanted to make an order because anniversary codes are live (woo hoo).  I have 2 $10 gift cards.  I put all the items in my cart, deducted the 2 gift cards.  It left me a balance of $25.03 I wanted to use $20 in points and pay $5.03.  However when I got to the use points screen it only gave me the option for all the points I had which is 540.  When I clicked that it made the gift cards appear to go away and took all my points.  I was able to back out of it/cancel whatever.
> 
> But my question is, can you pay with points and gift cards?  Or do I have to come up with enough merchandise to match the amounts of points I have?  As you can see I rarely order from BB but have been saving points for a while.  TIA!


Go through the check out process up to where you can select to use your points &amp; check the box. Then go back to your cart &amp; add the GCs. And then actually check out. That's the only way I've figured out how to use both at once. 

The only thing that is going to be an issue though is if it's $25 left over after GCs, it's going to make you use 300 points. There's no way to only use 200 &amp; pay the rest in cash. If I were you I'd do some cart tetris &amp; find something to make it as close to $30 as possible!


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Go through the check out process up to where you can select to use your points &amp; check the box. Then go back to your cart &amp; add the GCs. And then actually check out. That's the only way I've figured out how to use both at once.
> 
> The only thing that is going to be an issue though is if it's $25 left over after GCs, it's going to make you use 300 points. There's no way to only use 200 &amp; pay the rest in cash. If I were you I'd do some cart tetris &amp; find something to make it as close to $30 as possible!


Thanks!  I will find something to add on!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Go through the check out process up to where you can select to use your points &amp; check the box. Then go back to your cart &amp; add the GCs. And then actually check out. That's the only way I've figured out how to use both at once.
> 
> The only thing that is going to be an issue though is if it's $25 left over after GCs, it's going to make you use 300 points. There's no way to only use 200 &amp; pay the rest in cash. If I were you I'd do some cart tetris &amp; find something to make it as close to $30 as possible!


@@lovepink Or just cash out your points onto gift cards that way you're only spending exactly as much as is in your cart and whatever is leftover will still be on the gift card.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Or just cash out your points onto gift cards that way you're only spending exactly as much as is in your cart and whatever is leftover will still be on the gift card.


Haha YES. 

Duh, Allison. Why didn't I think of that? 

OHHHH and if you cash out for gift cards first, you can add a pick two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Or just cash out your points onto gift cards that way you're only spending exactly as much as is in your cart and whatever is leftover will still be on the gift card.


Ooh!  That is smart too!  Can you send a giftcard to the same email you have the account with?  Or should I just email to another email  account?


----------



## jayeme (May 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> To all the BB ordering experts:
> 
> I wanted to make an order because anniversary codes are live (woo hoo).  I have 2 $10 gift cards.  I put all the items in my cart, deducted the 2 gift cards.  It left me a balance of $25.03 I wanted to use $20 in points and pay $5.03.  However when I got to the use points screen it only gave me the option for all the points I had which is 540.  When I clicked that it made the gift cards appear to go away and took all my points.  I was able to back out of it/cancel whatever.
> 
> But my question is, can you pay with points and gift cards?  Or do I have to come up with enough merchandise to match the amounts of points I have?  As you can see I rarely order from BB but have been saving points for a while.  TIA!


My suggestion: just use gift cards, I don't think they expire, and you can use them in any increment you want. So, order #1: A $50 GC and a pick 2 (you can add the pick 2 on any order even if there are no other physical products!), send the GC to yourself at the same email address. Should show up right away. It will use 500 of your points. Order #2: Apply the gift card, you will pay $0 and have whatever remaining balance available to use in a future order. You can use more than one GC in an order, so you can combine that remaining balance with the other GCs you already have.

ETA: and I'm not the only one who thought of that! You ladies were quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (May 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ooh!  That is smart too!  Can you send a giftcard to the same email you have the account with?  Or should I just email to another email  account?


Do it with the same account for sure, sending to a different account that is also you is more likely to result it in being "under review" and you having to wait a few hours for them to release it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ooh!  That is smart too!  Can you send a giftcard to the same email you have the account with?  Or should I just email to another email  account?


I usually just send it to a different e-mail, but then use it on the account I send it from.  You can use a GC on any account.


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Thank you! I bought a $50 GC!

@ Thank you!  I bought a GC and got a pick two!  It feels so wrong, but hey they let it go through!

@@jayeme Thank you!  I emailed it from the account I was buying the GC from to the same account and got the email immediately!  Now I am off to shop!

Thank you all for your help!  I knew this would be the place to ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (May 19, 2014)

So, still waiting on my third box and free kate spade necklace to arrive.  Box tracking is still screwy, but updated to show it was processed and made it to Fishers and is in transit...so sometime this week I should see the box hopefully.  I have no clue on the necklace.  

Meanwhile, I went to see what Kate Spade Saturday had on sale, and ended up making two orders to use both my coupons from boxes 1 and 2.  

I stacked the 15% off email signup discount with one coupon and got a wallet and purse, and then just used the coupon on a pair of shoes.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've let myself get away from this thread, so this may have been addressed already (apologies if it has!) but has anyone that used the code with a new subscription received their Mirror Necklace? I know they were supposed to be shipped out separately, but I forgot when they were supposed to be arriving!


So far, I think the answer is no.  I got tracking for both but they're headed to California.  Of course, now it looks like I have a necklace that's headed SOMEWHERE.  It was delivered, and then restarted in Fishers, IN (but this time it says it's going to Chicago- even if the tracking number's wrong).  For the record, when I'm returning my other necklace that's currently in my possession, it's going back to the warehouse in Mount Juliet.  Here's my wonky (I think necklace shipping) information as of this morning:



> Tracking Number
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just.. I dunno.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 19, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Heads up ladies:
> 
> the $25 off Kate Spade Saturday code in your boxes is combineable with the 15% off that you get from joining their mailing list, and also that 15% off takes it off of EACH item, i'm pretty sure.
> 
> Also these codes work on clearance items. There's some cute bags I like over there but I'm apprehensive to pull the trigger on.


Dumb question. Where was the code printed? Can't find it on any other of the 1000 pieces of paper they send


----------



## latinafeminista (May 19, 2014)

I signed up for the Saturday email list (late last night) but haven't gotten a 15% off code yet...did it take awhile for you all to receive yours?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Dumb question. Where was the code printed? Can't find it on any other of the 1000 pieces of paper they send


You know that mini pamphlet thing specifically about kate spade saturday? its on the very back of that. the page its on is all yellow.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 19, 2014)

My box and necklace both arrived on Saturday! lol A bit fitting since the box came with the Kate Spade Saturday promo coupon. 

I LOVE the necklace and it was worth the wait. 

I like everything in my box but I love the Pixi lip balm the most. I got the brighter shade which didn't originally show up The color shampoo is nice and I know I'll use it whenever I spend the night or weekend at my boyfriend's.


----------



## casey anne (May 19, 2014)

I just received an order confirmation for my "free" Kate Spade necklace. No shipping notice or anything, just confirming the order.

Edit - And they updated my box contents to contain the correct ones!


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

Ugh. I just discovered that my Birchbox tracking number is the same as my add-on tracking number. The email for the latter specifically says they're shipping separately. I have a feeling I might be demanding a refund. Not points. A charge reversal.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh. I just discovered that my Birchbox tracking number is the same as my add-on tracking number. The email for the latter specifically says they're shipping separately. I have a feeling I might be demanding a refund. Not points. A charge reversal.


The necklace that I paid for came in the same (quite large) box as my Birchbox did- just a heads up.  Also, they were good about my return and said that they would credit "whatever I used to pay" directly, whether it was a credit card, points, or whatever.  Thought that was interesting since I didn't think there was a way to pay for an Add On with points.


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

Still waiting for my boxes over here! I reviews the products that were on my pages just in cases they end up being different from what I get &amp; update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I still end up getting the necklace. 

I also can't wait to get my hands on the KS code, because I want to buy my new bag dangit!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2014)

FYI a trick I learned -- you can get another coupon using the same email address  using gmail if you add +a number after it. So like [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected] can all get the 15% off coupons.

I'm not sure if it works with other hosts like hotmail or yahoo though.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 19, 2014)

Got my BB and my (paid for) Kate Spade necklace this morning. I thought I would just get my box this morning as the tracking for the necklace never updated. The necklace arrived separately in a bubble mailer.

I love the Pixi Balm (in pixi pink) and am tempted to check out the other colors. I also love the KS necklace and wish I had signed up for another box so that I could get one for my sister. Oh well... maybe next time!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> FYI a trick I learned -- you can get another coupon using the same email address  using gmail if you add +a number after it. So like [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected] can all get the 15% off coupons.
> 
> I'm not sure if it works with other hosts like hotmail or yahoo though.


This is awesome lady- thanks!! My 15% off at Saturday expired a while ago, so now I have it again!


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> FYI a trick I learned -- you can get another coupon using the same email address using gmail if you add +a number after it. So like [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected] can all get the 15% off coupons.
> 
> I'm not sure if it works with other hosts like hotmail or yahoo though.


Another note on gmail: You can put random periods in email addresses, and they're all the same as far as gmail is concerned. So h.e.l.l.o., hello, he.ll.o, h.el.lo, and hel.lo are all hello as far as gmail addresses go.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 19, 2014)

I received one of my three boxes on Saturday. The other two per tracking are not going to get here until at least late this week or early next week. This is ridiculous!  One of the two remaining is one with the free necklace. I have received tracking for the box but no tracking or confirmation for the necklace. So we shall see what arrives.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> FYI a trick I learned -- you can get another coupon using the same email address using gmail if you add +a number after it. So like [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected] can all get the 15% off coupons.
> 
> I'm not sure if it works with other hosts like hotmail or yahoo though.


I set up an email like this a while back strictly for registering on websites so I don't get a berjillion daily spams to my real email. Works great!!


----------



## Jaly (May 19, 2014)

I wasn't going to get anything from KS Saturday..  didn't plan on using my code...  as $25 off $75  just doesn't seem like I could do much with it...

then, I come to MUT, read the 15% code stack with the $25 off...

took more time browsing through... and ended up ordering the A Satchel....  as I've been looking for a good airport bag...  something big enough to stuff a cardigan, ipad air and toiletries but not so big that I'm lugging around everything and end up with a sore shoulder.....

anyways....   I saved about 25%... could have waited for a 30% or 50% sale... but  25% is good considering i REALLY want a travel bag NOW since I'm traveling in 2 weeks to my own wedding!  I am in super buying mode now..   new outfits for all the different wedding events and of course new bag. 

And the sweet spot is ANYTHING i buy if i have a coupon the hubby is infinitely more receptive "I have a coupon... it may expire soon...  "


----------



## Imberis (May 19, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my box. This happened last month, too. It shipped out late, and then took its sweet time getting here. It left Indiana on Friday, according to my not-so-reliable tracking number through the link Birchbox sent. If I look up the tracking number on the USPS website, it still says "pre-shipment." It has to go all the way to Florida.

Should I e-mail Birchbox about it or just wait a few more days to see if it shows up somehow?


----------



## trekkersangel (May 19, 2014)

I've just been patiently waiting for my Birchbox to arrive this month.  I'm a very patient &amp; laid back person, but I have to admit. . . . after being with Birchbox for almost 3 years, this is the very latest I've ever received my box.  It shipped on the 10th &amp; the tracking was working normally until the 15th &amp; then it's like it dropped off the face of the earth or something.  Seriously. . . my stuff must be having some sort of a party in York, PA.

I've got my fingers crossed it will magically show up in my mailbox this afternoon.  It's a 7 item box so that will make up for "lost time," just get to me PLEASE.   :unsure2:


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2014)

Something interesting I thought I would share with y'all...

Remember that massive Cynthia Rowley goodie box they gave away on facebook last week? My good friend has been coveting it hardcore, like nonstop talking about it ever since she saw it. So she emailed Birchbox asking if it was going to be sold as an actual box any time in the near future, they told her that the closest thing available would be that spring set that's up, but then said

*"While I know that this is not the full collection, I do encourage you to check back in the shop soon for future additions. "*

future limited edition box, perhaps?


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

so, for those who signed up &amp;  used the promo to get the free spade necklace, I found out that it can take up to FOUR weeks before you get it.  It is not shipped in your box.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I just received an order confirmation for my "free" Kate Spade necklace. No shipping notice or anything, just confirming the order.
> 
> Edit - And they updated my box contents to contain the correct ones!


I never got that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did confirm over the phone  with CS that I am getting it, but it could take up to 4 weeks...le sigh


----------



## elizabethrose (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I never got that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did confirm over the phone  with CS that I am getting it, but it could take up to 4 weeks...le sigh


HOWWWWWWWW.  But I already have one.  I just.. want it fo free.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2014)

I used $30 in points and a %25 code and purchased the Kate Spade Mini Weekender in Celadon off the BB site. Well it came today and i loveee it!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> I used $30 in points and a %25 code and purchased the Kate Spade Mini Weekender in Celadon off the BB site. Well it came today and i loveee it!!!


That is pretty cute! I just got a Kate Spade bag for my birthday and I love it but it's huge. I don't really have a small bag like that...now I'm off to go look at them!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2014)

WTF I just saw that there was a box with both the LAQA lippie AND the Pixi lippie...in the same box..........

I mean, 1) WTF on curation and 2) WTF for people who wanted either and got a box with neither. :/ This is why people get mad at you, BB


----------



## mama2358 (May 19, 2014)

I'm pretty annoyed with BB now. I received a box today, however, it's still not my main account (yearly). It's one I resubbed for points on the 13th. How does a box I didn't order until the 13th make it to me before my yearly sub? The tracking for my main sub has nothing beyond it being created on the 10th. The one I got today had no info beyond it being created on the 16th. Not even on USPS website. I was going to give them until tomorrow about that main account, but I think I'm gonna email them today. It's bull that anyone who ordered after the supposed ship date for everyone who paid on the first should get their box quicker.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> WTF I just saw that there was a box with both the LAQA lippie AND the Pixi lippie...in the same box..........
> 
> I mean, 1) WTF on curation and 2) WTF for people who wanted either and got a box with neither. :/ This is why people get mad at you, BB


I saw this same box but I'm thinking either it was a mistake or the blogger gets two boxes &amp; mixed them together.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

I placed a regular order this month, they left off an item

Emily's Fortune Cookies (I have a daughter named Emily)

And in its place was a Men's Birchbox.

Which was quite nice.

I thought it was odd I got a random Men's Birchbox in my order.

I've emailed them to see if they will ship my missing item.


----------



## casey anne (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I never got that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did confirm over the phone  with CS that I am getting it, but it could take up to 4 weeks...le sigh


4 weeks! That's crazy! So I got the confirmation email this morning for the necklace and then I got a shipping notification for the necklace this afternoon....


----------



## trekkersangel (May 19, 2014)

Still no birchbox.  Hmmmm. . . . C'est la vie!  Maybe tomorrow. . . but I think I'll send an email just in case.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> 4 weeks! That's crazy! So I got the confirmation email this morning for the necklace and then I got a shipping notification for the necklace this afternoon....


Did you pay for it?


----------



## casey anne (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Did you pay for it?


No. It's the free one w/ the promo code.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I never got that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did confirm over the phone  with CS that I am getting it, but it could take up to 4 weeks...le sigh


I just did the same thing and got the same information. LOL 4 weeks from when we placed our order/subscribed... XD Oh well, at least I'm going to get one. It'll be a nice surprise in the mail when it arrives.


----------



## klg534 (May 19, 2014)

I still haven't gotten any of my boxes this month. I have three accounts. Really Birchbox?! Ugh.


----------



## TippyAG (May 19, 2014)

I got my Aces gift today! I love the fact that it's a surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> No. It's the free one w/ the promo code.


count yourself lucky then!! 



ikecarus said:


> I just did the same thing and got the same information. LOL 4 weeks from when we placed our order/subscribed... XD Oh well, at least I'm going to get one. It'll be a nice surprise in the mail when it arrives.


at least we are in the same boat - now, the question is, do I have to keep my sub on my second box until they ship the durn thing out?   I guess I wouldn't mind it too much, but still...I was planning to unsub that second account.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> at least we are in the same boat - now, the question is, do I have to keep my sub on my second box until they ship the durn thing out?   I guess I wouldn't mind it too much, but still...I was planning to unsub that second account.


I wouldn't think so! You've already paid for your May box and so you shouldn't be obligated to continue subscribing because you're waiting for the necklace.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> I used $30 in points and a %25 code and purchased the Kate Spade Mini Weekender in Celadon off the BB site. Well it came today and i loveee it!!!


Is it a pastel blue or green? It looks blue in this photo but the one shown on the Birchbox website is green. XD In any case, I think it looks AMAZING! Awesome use of BB points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

in other news, I received the purple laqa lip balm from a fellow swapper here - OMG.  this is my go to lip pencil this summer!!  I love it.  It is perfect on my warm toned skin - I am pale, but I have golden tones and this purple looks great!

yeah!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Is it a pastel blue or green? It looks blue in this photo but the one shown on the Birchbox website is green. XD In any case, I think it looks AMAZING! Awesome use of BB points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's a light seafoam green color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (May 19, 2014)

Looks like I'm not getting the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just got a reply from birchbox that there was an error and the necklace wasn't packed in my box but they can't replace it because they've run out.  They're refunding me and giving me 100 points but it's kinda lame that they ran that promo for the free necklace and now they can't fulfill those of us that paid for it.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

flynt said:


> Looks like I'm not getting the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just got a reply from birchbox that there was an error and the necklace wasn't packed in my box but they can't replace it because they've run out.  They're refunding me and giving me 100 points but it's kinda lame that they ran that promo for the free necklace and now they can't fulfill those of us that paid for it.


that makes NO sense.  If I used the free promo code and it can take up to 4 weeks to get it, why can't you get it?  Even if it takes 4 weeks?

I would ask them for 250 points - the necklace is 45.00 - your original 20.00 + the 25.00 that the 250 points would turn into would then pay for the necklace if they get it back in stock.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 19, 2014)

Are they TRYING to alienate customers??


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

@@flynt that is bull crap that they don't have it - they are selling it at their site (it states it is in stock) for $45.00

I would tell them that they need to give the extra points to purchase it.  Seriously - I would be so pissed off if I were you


----------



## dressupthedog (May 19, 2014)

I heard back from Birchbox about my missing box today. They are sending me a "replacement" box which makes nonsense because they never sent me one to begin with and updated my box page. My box is meh and I hope I actually get something else. CS also kindly pointed out that they already added points to my account last week to make up for the delay. Whatever, Birchbox.


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I never got that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did confirm over the phone  with CS that I am getting it, but it could take up to 4 weeks...le sigh


Ughhh, I sent an email when my tracking was wonky asking them to confirm about the KS necklace and while they responded that I did have a recycled tracking number, they avoided the necklace question. I have a sneaking suspicion I shall end up with no pretty necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 19, 2014)

They swore all across their FB that customers who used the KS necklace code would indeed receive the necklace. I'm curious how this will go over if they end up going back on their word.


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

I got an answer today back from BB about my second box, which I never got an email about the tracking, but retrieved the number from my account.  It shows it originated in Mt Juliet TN on 5/8/14 at 11:22pm and has gone no where since.  I tried tracking it in Newgisitics and USPS, screen shot and sent all this info to BB and this is what I got in return:

*MaryElizabeth* (Birchbox Ops)

May 19 05:05 PM

Hi Jenn,

Thanks for writing in and I'm so sorry for the trouble tracking your Birchbox.

Unfortunately our shipping provider's tracking portal is currently down. Although the tracking scans are not currently loading, I have complete faith that your box is on its way to you.

Please know we take our customer experience very seriously and want to provide you with the best service possible. If for any reason you don't receive your Birchbox by Wednesday, May 21st, please let me know. We don't want anyone to go Birchboxless!

Thanks so much for your patience and understanding. We're working around the clock to ensure the best experience for our customers and are so sorry we're falling short.

Best,

MaryElizabeth
Discovery Specialist
Ugh is all I have to say about this.


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

Well after I made this order, I emailed CS asking them to confirm that the code went thru. They assured me that if the code said applied on the order screen, I was good. I just emailed them again asking if my necklace will come with this box OR a separate shipment and reminding them that I have the initial email telling me that I was indeed getting the necklace. 

I shall fight to the _death_ for my necklace!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 19, 2014)

Question:  What color is Beauty Protector spray and detangle suppose to be? 

I just ordered a full size and it smells fine, but the color looks off to me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Question:  What color is Beauty Protector spray and detangle suppose to be?
> 
> I just ordered a full size and it smells fine, but the color looks off to me.


I think it's white and milky looking.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Well after I made this order, I emailed CS asking them to confirm that the code went thru. They assured me that if the code said applied on the order screen, I was good. I just emailed them again asking if my necklace will come with this box OR a separate shipment and reminding them that I have the initial email telling me that I was indeed getting the necklace.
> 
> I shall fight to the _death_ for my necklace!


me too!! Especially since they have the durn thing in stock at their store!

I do not know why our orders didn't show that promo code.  But I have saved my emails stating that I will be getting it


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

Eek! Birchbox liked my photo on instagram :-D sorry if that's old news for them but i'm a nobody with like 25 followers ha.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 19, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> I think it's white and milky looking.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking too.

Would anyone use this?


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Thanks, that's what I was thinking too.
> 
> Would anyone use this?


Huh. I just checked my bp sprays. I have three samples, all received from my accounts in different months. Two are the same as yours (slightly "rust" colored). One is white. So I'm not sure what that means exactly....


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

We'll they are resending the missing item (Emily Fortune Cookies)from my order, I recived today. Yay.

I only had 70 points after cashing out my points for a $50 GC last week.

Then I reviewed my 5 items from my May box for 50 more points.

Canceled &amp; resubscribed for 10 more points took me to 130. (To bad there are no active promos for me)

Now more points for shipping errors.

They credited me 100 points and I'm already up to 230 points.

Heck, I don't mind all the mess ups anymore.

I love Birchbox points


----------



## normajean2008 (May 19, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Thanks, that's what I was thinking too.
> 
> Would anyone use this?


That's what color liquid my full size bottle has always had, and it is now almost a year old now.


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> me too!! Especially since they have the durn thing in stock at their store!
> 
> I do not know why our orders didn't show that promo code.  But I have saved my emails stating that I will be getting it


We got this gf. I got the same response you did, it will take up to 4 weeks to get the dang thing!


----------



## easybreezy (May 19, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Thanks, that's what I was thinking too.
> 
> Would anyone use this?





ikecarus said:


> Huh. I just checked my bp sprays. I have three samples, all received from my accounts in different months. Two are the same as yours (slightly "rust" colored). One is white. So I'm not sure what that means exactly....


My full size is that rust color, but I thought my original sample was white (from when I had to pump hot water through the sprayer to get it to work).  I had been using the full size for a while before I opened it to fill my sample bottle to travel and noticed the different color.  I still use it, but yeah, it is a little weird.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 19, 2014)

Speaking of BP spray...

I bought a full size about a year ago and use it to refill my mini bottle. I went to do this last night, and I realized that the spray in the big bottle barely smells of BP awesomeness anymore and mostly smells chemically/like alcohol. I'm super disappointed. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 19, 2014)

@@ikecarus

@@normajean2008

@@easybreezy

Thanks for all the BP feedback!  I think I'm just going to take my chances with it.  I just don't want to have to deal with CS.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 19, 2014)

Still no shipping info or updated box contents on my main account. I e-mailed them and they said they would send a "replacement box." I have a feeling I won't be getting my necklace add on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (May 19, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I'm pretty annoyed with BB now. I received a box today, however, it's still not my main account (yearly). It's one I resubbed for points on the 13th. How does a box I didn't order until the 13th make it to me before my yearly sub? The tracking for my main sub has nothing beyond it being created on the 10th. The one I got today had no info beyond it being created on the 16th. Not even on USPS website. I was going to give them until tomorrow about that main account, but I think I'm gonna email them today. It's bull that anyone who ordered after the supposed ship date for everyone who paid on the first should get their box quicker.


Same here. My second account that I just reactivated on the 12th has shipped and should be here tomorrow or Wednesday but my main account that I have been subbed to continuously for almost 2 years has not shipped or had the box contents updated.


----------



## hazeleyes (May 19, 2014)

For all those who did the Kate Spade necklace with the promo code, Birchbox got back to me and said that the necklace WILL ship separately in approximately 4 weeks after the subscription date. So we may not see it until June-July! Wonder if they ran out of stock and are waiting to get more in?


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

@@flynt for real, I would respond to CS and ask why you aren't getting the necklace. It's still in stock on the site &amp; they let your promo be applied when you placed the order.


----------



## flynt (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@flynt that is bull crap that they don't have it - they are selling it at their site (it states it is in stock) for $45.00
> 
> I would tell them that they need to give the extra points to purchase it.  Seriously - I would be so pissed off if I were you


Yeah it is bs; I'm suspecting they had more sign ups with the promo code then expected and the inventory is coming out of the BB Plus.  I'm not even sure I want the necklace anymore because the whole thing is so irritating.  Between the screw ups and the promo code that account has gotten 300 points this month.  I'm usually very happy with Birchbox but they've been slipping lately; I def wouldn't recommend BB Plus after this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> @@ikecarus
> 
> @@normajean2008
> 
> ...


They might have just changed the formula in later batches, or some kind of ingredient. Mine is that light brown color and I've been using it for like 3 months with no problems.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2014)

flynt said:


> Yeah it is bs; I'm suspecting they had more sign ups with the promo code then expected and the inventory is coming out of the BB Plus.  I'm not even sure I want the necklace anymore because the whole thing is so irritating.  Between the screw ups and the promo code that account has gotten 300 points this month.  I'm usually very happy with Birchbox but they've been slipping lately; I def wouldn't recommend BB Plus after this.


I'm sure racking up subscriber numbers due to all of these promos look nice for them now, but the way it keeps screwing people over is going to hurt them in the long run.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 19, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> I used $30 in points and a %25 code and purchased the Kate Spade Mini Weekender in Celadon off the BB site. Well it came today and i loveee it!!!


Oh em gee that is THE CUTEST bag evar. I may have to save points and give it to myself for Christmas!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Oh em gee that is THE CUTEST bag evar. I may have to save points and give it to myself for Christmas!


I love it so much! The lining is so much cuter in person than it looks here

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/kate-spade-saturday-the-small-weekender-bag-in-celadon#pdp-options-carousel

..it's white stars on black, so adorbs! You can create-your-own with personalized fabric colors on the Kate Spade site for $220... but I'm perfectly fine with these colors lol!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

Hmmm so I have two tracking numbers on my box that I ordered with the necklace. Both still show delivered in CA for the status, but the actual tracking events are headed my way. One of them is showing at my local PO so it should be delivered tomorrow. The other is in IN &amp; has been there since 5/12. 

I'm guessing the necklace is in IN &amp; the actual box is here. But we'll see in a few hours, I guess!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hmmm so I have two tracking numbers on my box that I ordered with the necklace. Both still show delivered in CA for the status, but the actual tracking events are headed my way. One of them is showing at my local PO so it should be delivered tomorrow. The other is in IN &amp; has been there since 5/12.
> 
> I'm guessing the necklace is in IN &amp; the actual box is here. But we'll see in a few hours, I guess!


That's what I have- one's in IN and has been there since the 18th, the other one isn't moving at all.  Just says delivered in California.  I think if it doesn't update today/I don't get anything in the mail today, I'm gonna email again.  They did say I was gonna get the necklace, so I'm returning the one I bought......... Please BB, pull through.


----------



## KatieKat (May 20, 2014)

Anyone else get their "May Unboxed" e-mail, but showing a picture of your April box and products? C'mon Birchbox...


----------



## ScoutSays (May 20, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Anyone else get their "May Unboxed" e-mail, but showing a picture of your April box and products? C'mon Birchbox...


I got the email showing my May box, but STILL haven't received a May box! lol


----------



## PenelopeJones (May 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Well after I made this order, I emailed CS asking them to confirm that the code went thru. They assured me that if the code said applied on the order screen, I was good. I just emailed them again asking if my necklace will come with this box OR a separate shipment and reminding them that I have the initial email telling me that I was indeed getting the necklace.
> 
> I shall fight to the _death_ for my necklace!


I would, too!! BB needs to pull it together and get organized. It seems lately like they're getting greedy and they just want new customers and it's affecting their stock and the loyal customers they have. Hope you guys get your pretty necklaces son!


----------



## Moonittude (May 20, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Thanks, that's what I was thinking too.
> 
> Would anyone use this?


Yes. I've had a few bottles of it, and they all were this color.

My box says its status is "delivered" but the tracking says it is in Nevada in transit. Wat? Should I shoot CS an email and voice my concern for my missing package, or just wait?


----------



## wadedl (May 20, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Yes. I've had a few bottles of it, and they all were this color.
> 
> My box says its status is "delivered" but the tracking says it is in Nevada in transit. Wat? Should I shoot CS an email and voice my concern for my missing package, or just wait?


My tracking shows delivered in both Nevada and my city, Chula Vista but it was never scanned in Chula Vista.



Package 1:
Tracking Number
420891019274892700464612259377 
Reference Number
BB11644713 
Status
Delivered 
Destination
Las Vegas, NV 89101-0000
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation 

 
 

Date Time Description Location 5/16/2014 09:33 AM Delivered! Hope you are surprised and delighted with what your Birchbox has to offer! LAS VEGAS, NV 89101 5/16/2014 05:38 AM The postal service has received your Birchbox and will be delivering it to you shortly. Get ready for some product awesomeness. LAS VEGAS, NV 89106 5/12/2014 05:10 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037 5/12/2014 07:21 AM Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now. Fishers, IN 46037 5/12/2014 07:20 AM Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now. Fishers, IN 46037 5/10/2014 10:57 PM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Mount Juliet, TN 37122
 
 
 
Package 2:
Tracking Number
420919109274892700464612259377 
Reference Number
BB11772174 
Status
Delivered 
Destination
Chula Vista, CA 91910-0000
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation 

 
 

Date Time Description Location 5/17/2014 03:13 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037 5/16/2014 09:33 AM Delivered! Hope you are surprised and delighted with what your Birchbox has to offer! LAS VEGAS, NV 89101 5/16/2014 09:24 AM Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now. Fishers, IN 46037 5/16/2014 06:47 AM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Mount Juliet, TN 37122 5/16/2014 05:38 AM The postal service has received your Birchbox and will be delivering it to you shortly. Get ready for some product awesomeness. LAS VEGAS, NV 89106


----------



## elizabethrose (May 20, 2014)

It looks like SOMETHING is being delivered to my house today from Birchbox.  Who knows what though.  My messed up tracking updated with my correct zipcode for one of the two tracking numbers.


----------



## rachelshine (May 20, 2014)

Frak if I know when my BB will be delivered. CS told me to tell them if I hadn't gotten anything by tomorrow, so that I shall do. Hoping that I do, but if not and then send replacements, more points for me as I've already reviewed what's up in my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just want something!!! A pixi, A LAQA, even a dang vitamin at this point!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Frak if I know when my BB will be delivered. CS told me to tell them if I hadn't gotten anything by tomorrow, so that I shall do. Hoping that I do, but if not and then send replacements, more points for me as I've already reviewed what's up in my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just want something!!! A pixi, A LAQA, even a dang vitamin at this point!


The vitamins are quite tasty, if I do say so myself, if I do say so myself.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

Got my box, even with the wonky tracking. And it's the box showing on my account. YAY PURPLE LAQA!!

No necklace, but that has to be what the 2nd tracking number is for. It'll get here...eventually.


----------



## splash79 (May 20, 2014)

Both my box and my necklace arrived today, in separate packages.  I never received tracking for the necklace and my box tracking was wonky.  The tracking email from birchbox said my box was born in Mount Juliet, TN on the 13th, was sent to Fishers, IN the next day and disappeared.  The tracking on the actual packages indicate that they launched from Fishers on the 14th, while it arrived quickly, randomly went to an unusual post office in my city, where it was "out for delivery", then was resorted at my post office.  

I feel like I can't be objective about how I feel about my box, since I had multiple issues this month.  My only immediate thought is that the Noya lip gloss is extremely small (1.5 ml) and is about the size of a perfume sample.  While that is more than enough product for me to sample, I bet I'll lose it after trying it once.


----------



## ashleylind (May 20, 2014)

I just used the No. 4 Volumizing Shampoo and really liked it. I straighten my hair, so it usually gets super flat, but it has a bit more body today.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just used the No. 4 Volumizing Shampoo and really liked it. I straighten my hair, so it usually gets super flat, but it has a bit more body today.


I used it yesterday and I actually quite liked it. I really like the scent and I felt it was doing some things for my hair that my other shampoos I've tried didn't! I may have to get a full size.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 20, 2014)

Just got a reply from Birchbox saying that my May box was indeed on it's way and that the rebooted tracking was right- and also that my Kate Spade Saturday Necklace should have shipped with the box........ somehow I'm not convinced.


----------



## TippyAG (May 20, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just used the No. 4 Volumizing Shampoo and really liked it. I straighten my hair, so it usually gets super flat, but it has a bit more body today.


I just used it this am and was pleasantly surprised!! I liked their pump spray hairspray, but wasn't impressed with their leave in spray. I may even consider purchasing the shampoo. I liked how sudsy it got!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 20, 2014)

Still no boxes, Ace reward, Kate Spade necklace, or response to my email. Even hubby is so disappointed he wants us to cancel everything, including his box.


----------



## Imberis (May 20, 2014)

Still no box here. I just want what I paid for.

I ordered some full sized products from Birchbox yesterday, optimistically thinking that my box would show up today. It didn't. Now I want to cancel my Birchbox regular _and_ cancel the full-size order. I bet they won't let me, but I emailed and asked, anyway, since it hasn't shipped out or finished processing.


----------



## katyrn (May 20, 2014)

I have not received 3/4 of my boxes. This is so frustrating. The box that I have received is my longest sub (a yearly sub) and my other yearly sub still isn't here. What is going on birchbox?


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 20, 2014)

Just got my 2nd box today.

Just have to wait to see if I get a necklace.


----------



## quene8106 (May 20, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Just got a reply from Birchbox saying that my May box was indeed on it's way and that the rebooted tracking was right- and also that my Kate Spade Saturday Necklace should have shipped with the box........ somehow I'm not convinced.


Same here. When I get off work in an hour I will see if my necklace is in there and if not there will be a problem.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 20, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Same here. When I get off work in an hour I will see if my necklace is in there and if not there will be a problem.


URGGHHHHHH NO NECKLACE FOR ME.  *runs away to send a very very sad email to Ops*


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> URGGHHHHHH NO NECKLACE FOR ME.  *runs away to send a very very sad email to Ops*


Same here, except I have to wait until tomorrow to send it because I used my work email address for this one.  I can't remember whether I mentioned this or just typed it in the email I decided to not send Birchbox:  The tracking numbers on the monthly box and necklace emails were the same.  I'm not even sure I want the necklace any more!  I'm tempted to throw a fit and have them cancel the necklace (because I don't want it enough to go through a huge ordeal to get it), refund the money (because I *did* pay for it), and give me even more bonus points (because they suck).


----------



## elizabethrose (May 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Same here, except I have to wait until tomorrow to send it because I used my work email address for this one.  I can't remember whether I mentioned this or just typed it in the email I decided to not send Birchbox:  The tracking numbers on the monthly box and necklace emails were the same.  I'm not even sure I want the necklace any more!  I'm tempted to throw a fit and have them cancel the necklace (because I don't want it enough to go through a huge ordeal to get it), refund the money (because I *did* pay for it), and give me even more bonus points (because they suck).


My tracking numbers are the same too :/  I'm probably just gonna wait to see what they say- I HAVE the necklace that I paid for, I haven't returned it yet.  But if they're going to ship me another one *at some point* then, I do want to return the other necklace.  Depending on their reaction tomorrow I may just break down and be like "okay look, I ordered one on my main account, but I didn't think it was fair to give them away for free so I got a free one.  Can you just refund the $20 on my other account and I'll just keep this?" but I don't think that will work.  Ya killin' me, Birchbox, ya killin me.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 20, 2014)

I really feel bad for those who paid for the necklace and still haven't received it. That's shitty and bad business.

I don't want mine anymore because it'd just be a reminder of stress and frustration, which I don't need in my life, and to be honest, I don't even care if the May boxes arrive at this point.

Birchbox just isn't fun anymore; even the points won't keep me because what good are they if everything is OOS or taking weeks to ship (or longer)? I'm canceling for good and gifting away my accrued points on gift cards. Hopefully someone else will have better luck.

I hope all you ladies who paid for the necklace receive it and also get an explanation as to why it's taken so long to arrive.


----------



## flynt (May 20, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I don't want mine anymore because it'd just be a reminder of stress and frustration, which I don't need in my life, and to be honest, I don't even care if the May boxes arrive at this point.


I wasn't sure if I was being irrational but that's really how I feel about it too.  I wanted the necklace enough to do the BB Plus but if I got it now I would just be reminded of the annoyance when I wore it.  It's frustrating because I loved Birchbox and recommended them largely because of their consistency and customer service.  I really hope they get their act together because they seem to be prioritizing subscription numbers over quality service lately.


----------



## quene8106 (May 21, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Same here. When I get off work in an hour I will see if my necklace is in there and if not there will be a problem.


and i just got my necklace and the correct box. the round part of the necklace is much bigger in person.  two more boxes to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

flynt said:


> I wasn't sure if I was being irrational but that's really how I feel about it too.


Nah.  Not irrational.  Emotional, maybe, but not irrational.  We make associations.  Advertising depends on this.  The problem is that Birchbox is adding extra -- this time negative -- associations to the mix by not delivering on promises.


----------



## MissTrix (May 21, 2014)

I am still waiting on my 3rd box to arrive. It has been 8 days since it shipped and if I go by how long my other boxes took to get to me from it's current location, I still have a 4 - 5 day wait ahead of me. This is completely unacceptable and I will be contacting Birchbox tomorrow unless tracking shows it in my city.

Birchbox needs to publicly address the shipping issues pronto and let subscribers know what steps are being taken in order to avoid any further issues in the immediate future. As nice as the points are, I'm growing tired of them throwing them at us willy nilly like some sort of payoff to shut the hell up.


----------



## KayEss (May 21, 2014)

I finally got my primary account's box today. I tried the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner and I wasn't exactly impressed. It's okay but definitely not a new favorite. My hair feels soft but it looks dry if that makes any sense. I liked the scent of the shampoo but the scent of the conditioner was just okay.

I didn't try out the Pixi yet. Am I the only one who hates having too many lip products open at once? I just feel like I can't give them all enough attention if I have too many in use. I like to keep them pristine, theoretically until one runs out and needs replacing. Lip products never die though, so really I end up breaking a new one out for a special occasion. Now I have probably thirty in the general rotation, probably more. Please tell me this isn't just me.

The gummies were okay. They weren't really "gummy," more like chewy. I didn't read that they had fish oil until I had them in my mouth which is probably for the best. They tasted okay but the Target ones I get for 1/3 of the price taste a lot better.

I need to get a sunburn before I can use the Coola...and I never go out in the sun, so that probably isn't going to happen anytime soon.

This is such a boring box for me. Those Benefit liners they are sending to some next month look really cool though. I hope I am one of the 2,000 (I think that's how many) that gets to try them, but I'm not holding my breath. Maybe not that many people entered? (Ha, who am I kidding?) Hopefully next month is better regardless. I've had a couple boxes in a row I haven't been very interested in. In June I am graduating from my master's program and starting a new job that requires me to get up at 3 am (and get home at 3 pm) so I think I will need the extra morale boost. Maybe I'll be too tired to care though.


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 21, 2014)

For those of you that made purchases from Kate Spade Saturday and stacked the 15% off and $25 off, did you enter the codes in the same spot? I did that, and the first one I entered worked, but the second one says "not applied". Was it a glitch that they both worked, and they fixed it?

ETA: Never mind, I think I figured it out. Balance still has to be over $75 after the 15% off. Whoops.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

kayess said:


> I finally got my primary account's box today. I tried the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner and I wasn't exactly impressed. It's okay but definitely not a new favorite. My hair feels soft but it looks dry if that makes any sense. I liked the scent of the shampoo but the scent of the conditioner was just okay.
> 
> I didn't try out the Pixi yet. Am I the only one who hates having too many lip products open at once? I just feel like I can't give them all enough attention if I have too many in use. I like to keep them pristine, theoretically until one runs out and needs replacing. Lip products never die though, so really I end up breaking a new one out for a special occasion. Now I have probably thirty in the general rotation, probably more. Please tell me this isn't just me.
> 
> ...


it isn't just you!!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 21, 2014)

Lovely.  I love it when Birchbox contradicts what they say:

today-



> Hi Liz,
> 
> Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the confusion!
> Please note that your *Kate Spade Saturday Necklace will be shipping to you separately from your May box*. It will ship to you approximately 4 weeks after you placed your subscription order.


and yesterday-



> Hi Liz,
> 
> Thanks for being in touch. I'm so sorry for the trouble tracking your May Birchbox!
> 
> ...


Ugh whatever.  I'm returning the one I paid for and if one magically shows up in a month then hooray.  I don't like her tone in the new message either.  I think they're over it, and it makes me over it.  I just want my $20 back.  I actually need that $20 back.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 21, 2014)

I am still waiting for two boxes and a necklace. At this point I don't care if I get the necklace anymore and I highly doubt I will get it because I cancelled the subscription that I re-subbed to get the necklace. I'm sure they will see that and say "no soup for you!" and I really don't care. I didn't want to throw another 10.00 at them and right now I doubt I will see the box before it would be time for them to bill me again.

The other box is my annual sub box and it has never been this late. I am so disenchanted with BB that when my sub runs out in September I am seriously considering taking a break. I think BB and I may need to go on a break!

BB is starting to be frustrating for me like Ipsy was....and I unsubbed from Ipsy.  Come on BB, bring back that lovin feelin!


----------



## rachelshine (May 21, 2014)

@@elizabethrose &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 I hope you magically get the necklace sometime in the next 4 weeks and it will feel like a present from the BB gods! 

Okay, I want my box so I can get my code so I can buy my bag that's on sale and then officially go on NO BUY FOR LIKE EVERRR


----------



## elizabethrose (May 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@elizabethrose &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 I hope you magically get the necklace sometime in the next 4 weeks and it will feel like a present from the BB gods!
> 
> Okay, I want my box so I can get my code so I can buy my bag that's on sale and then officially go on NO BUY FOR LIKE EVERRR


Any ideas on when your box MIGHT show up?  Cause if that's up in the air, I totally have an extra code you could use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 21, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Any ideas on when your box MIGHT show up?  Cause if that's up in the air, I totally have an extra code you could use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh who knows, supposedly they should be here by today (if not, Ops is getting another email). I may take you up on that offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 21, 2014)

Still no Birchbox. I emailed yesterday about it, and they said if I didn't get it by Wednesday, to email back. So I just did. Again. Ridiculous. Especially since my 2nd account got it's box 2 weeks ago. And my 3rd account which I didn't even order until the 13th came a couple days ago. I cancelled both those accounts now. I'll wait for a code/great box month to resub again. Ugh. I'm having a baby tomorrow and really hoped all this would be taken care of by then.


----------



## casey anne (May 21, 2014)

Not to add fuel to anyone's fire...but I received my promo code necklace via UPS yesterday. I did complain last week because 1) I had the crazy tracking for that box, 2) I got that box which ended up not matching the box contents online and 3) no word on the necklace. So after contacting them about those issues, I received an order confirmation email for the necklace, then that afternoon, shipping confirmation for the necklace. I'm sorry they treated my situation differently and that you are all be told you have wait 4 weeks for your necklace. Ridiculous.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Oh who knows, supposedly they should be here by today (if not, Ops is getting another email). I may take you up on that offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just shoot me a PM if you want it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Not to add fuel to anyone's fire...but I received my promo code necklace via UPS yesterday. I did complain last week because 1) I had the crazy tracking for that box, 2) I got that box which ended up not matching the box contents online and 3) no word on the necklace. So after contacting them about those issues, I received an order confirmation email for the necklace, then that afternoon, shipping confirmation for the necklace. I'm sorry they treated my situation differently and that you are all be told you have wait 4 weeks for your necklace. Ridiculous.


Their double standards as far as quality service are insane.  I haven't responded to the email that I got just because I feel so defeated.  I'm not even getting an "I'm sorry about this!" just a "oh damn, we changed what we're doing."  Normally I really like their CS, but now I'm getting angry.  :angry:   I'm glad you got your necklace though!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 21, 2014)

Finally got my box (and it was the original box that had the wonky shipping) and it is the one I was supposed to be getting, so I am happy about that. I got the Coral Crush Pixi and I love it! I don't love that you have to hold the tube all weird-like to get it to not slide back down while applying it! lol Ya know what I mean? 

They said they sent me a replacement box as well, so we will see if I actually get that box, or if they just ended up actually sending my original box finally...

I'm over May. Bring on June!


----------



## mama2358 (May 21, 2014)

Ok, this just pisses me off. No two ways about it. Shared from a girl on FB group I'm in.


----------



## casey anne (May 21, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Ok, this just pisses me off. No two ways about it. Shared from a girl on FB group I'm in.


Unreal. Great idea, Birchbox!


----------



## Imberis (May 21, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Ok, this just pisses me off. No two ways about it. Shared from a girl on FB group I'm in.


Agreed. How can they ship out more May boxes when they aren't even finished shipping out the ones that have been paid for already? Bonkers.

I called Birchbox about cancelling a full-sized order. She said I can't, because it's already being packed up (and only after two days, so fast for Birchbox), but she said she'd email me a return label so I can just send it right back when it gets here.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 21, 2014)

Why do they keep doing these crazy promos? They can't get the subs delivered correctly on the ones they have now, so why add more?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

I am still waiting on two boxes and some people were told there were no more May boxes left!   :wacko: Not cool!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Jeaniney (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Why do they keep doing these crazy promos? They can't get the subs delivered correctly on the ones they have now, so why add more?


They're so focused on begging for new subscribers they've alienated their loyal ones. Interesting strategy, Birchbox!


----------



## ChemLady (May 21, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Still no Birchbox. I emailed yesterday about it, and they said if I didn't get it by Wednesday, to email back. So I just did. Again. Ridiculous. Especially since my 2nd account got it's box 2 weeks ago. And my 3rd account which I didn't even order until the 13th came a couple days ago. I cancelled both those accounts now. I'll wait for a code/great box month to resub again. Ugh. I'm having a baby tomorrow and really hoped all this would be taken care of by then.


I hope your baby is better at being on time than the Birchboxes are this month! Congrats!


----------



## mama2358 (May 21, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I hope your baby is better at being on time than the Birchboxes are this month! Congrats!


Thanks! He doesn't have a choice. It's tomorrow morning for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anbdobbs22 (May 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am still waiting on two boxes and some people were told there were no more May boxes left! :wacko: Not cool! &lt;_&lt;


I just got an email on my closed account that if I renew by the 26th then I'll get a May box for just $5. They should still have some if they are doing promos for them, but I guess you never know with BB.


----------



## Imberis (May 21, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Thanks! He doesn't have a choice. It's tomorrow morning for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck with the baby, and I hope your box gets here soon!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 21, 2014)

I just got the email asking if my shipping address was XYZ. My response was to say yes, of course it is since I haven't tinkered with it in the YEAR I've been subscribed!

Canceled everything. Even if boxes are five bucks, I still won't sub until it's all smoothed out. I don't like giving a company a loan while they decide if I'm going to receive products or not (and they use my money to pull new customers, not keep me subbing).

Keeping fingers crossed and trying to be positive about it all though, and especially for everyone else to finally get their boxes and necklaces.


----------



## mama2358 (May 21, 2014)

I just got the email that they're sending a replacement box. Anyone else think it's kind of bogus that they won't send tracking info for it? How do I know it's coming? Am I really expected to sit here and wait another two weeks to see if the replacement shows?


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 21, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I just got the email that they're sending a replacement box. Anyone else think it's kind of bogus that they won't send tracking info for it? How do I know it's coming? Am I really expected to sit here and wait another two weeks to see if the replacement shows?


I hate that! I'm suppose to be getting a replacement too. I did check the shipping link in my account and a box has been prepared on the 13th. Since they said no tracking I won't expect updates but I will contact them if it doesn't arrive in the 10 business days the say it would deliver.


----------



## quene8106 (May 21, 2014)

Still waiting on a box that was due yesterday. I prepaid for it over a month ago. This is ridiculous and inexcusable.


----------



## KatieKat (May 21, 2014)

I still haven't received my box yet either, but the tracking link estimates the delivery date as tomorrow or the next day so I guess I will cross my fingers that will magically happen.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 21, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I just got the email that they're sending a replacement box. Anyone else think it's kind of bogus that they won't send tracking info for it? How do I know it's coming? Am I really expected to sit here and wait another two weeks to see if the replacement shows?


Whattttt? Did they give any good reason why, like how the hell are they sending it, carrier pigeon? (which would probably be faster at this rate).


----------



## mama2358 (May 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Whattttt? Did they give any good reason why, like how the hell are they sending it, carrier pigeon? (which would probably be faster at this rate).


This is the canned reply I got:


----------



## Imberis (May 21, 2014)

Birchbox sent out the package I wanted to cancel, but not my other order. I ordered them on the same day! Of course, the one that's already been mailed I paid for flat out, and the other that hasn't shipped was paid for with Birchbox points. Of course. Of course. :huh:


----------



## pink65419 (May 21, 2014)

Does any one want my kate spade code ? I'm not using it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

So finally 1/2 boxes I'm still waiting on is out for delivery today. The other....left Georgia on the 16th and still isn't to California. This is also one that I got sorry points for but supposedly shipped on the 10th. So the one that shipped on the 12th is getting here today, the other is still apparently hopping here on it's own  :angry:


----------



## wadedl (May 21, 2014)

So I just spoke to customer service at Birchbox and they said my tracking number was incorrect and that my necklace would in ship 4-8 weeks!


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

wadedl said:


> So I just spoke to customer service at Birchbox and they said my tracking number was incorrect and that my necklace would in ship 4-8 weeks!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

now it is up to EIGHT weeks??? wtf!


----------



## ikecarus (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> now it is up to EIGHT weeks??? wtf!


UGH. That is ridiculous... 

At least I got my box today (the one that I used the KS necklace promo code on).


----------



## Imberis (May 21, 2014)

Well, I got my mail today, and there's no Birchbox in site. I sent them a curtly-worded e-mail. Again. Ugh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 21, 2014)

I don't understand their strategy with these birchbox add ons. They're coming in MUCH later than the boxes, when I feel like, personally, they should be coming WITH the boxes, or at least alongside the boxes within a reasonable period of time, considering how early you pay for them. To me it sounds like their strategy now is almost a Hautelook esque type thing, where they just take as many orders in as they can, and then place the order with the retailer. Or they for whatever reason let people continue ordering without any regard to the amount they had to send out, and are trying to get more from Kate Spade.


----------



## Saffyra (May 21, 2014)

I just got all three of my Birchboxes today!

The tracking emails all said they were still in Indiana!

The contents were exactly what was pictured in my account.

The necklace did not come but the snaptray did!


----------



## rachelshine (May 21, 2014)

Annnnd the boxes magically appeared, no necklace (obvi) but with the expected products! Minus the CoTZ. The little paper thing was there but no product *sob*, off to email and get some bonus points!


----------



## TippyAG (May 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I don't understand their strategy with these birchbox add ons. They're coming in MUCH later than the boxes, when I feel like, personally, they should be coming WITH the boxes, or at least alongside the boxes within a reasonable period of time, considering how early you pay for them. To me it sounds like their strategy now is almost a Hautelook esque type thing, where they just take as many orders in as they can, and then place the order with the retailer. Or they for whatever reason let people continue ordering without any regard to the amount they had to send out, and are trying to get more from Kate Spade.


I thought the add-ons did come with the box? Only the necklaces from the promo code are shipping separately.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 21, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I thought the add-ons did come with the box? Only the necklaces from the promo code are shipping separately.


I've seen people on the facebook page who said they were still waiting on their add ons.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

OMG my order from two days ago has shipped! I am shocked!!!!! It might make it here before my two monthly boxes, so BB is still sleeping with the fleas, but at least I am letting it in the doghouse.


----------



## splash79 (May 21, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I thought the add-ons did come with the box? Only the necklaces from the promo code are shipping separately.


I did the add on necklace and it was shipped separately.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> OMG my order from two days ago has shipped! I am shocked!!!!! It might make it here before my two monthly boxes, so BB is still sleeping with the fleas, but at least I am letting it in the doghouse.


Excellent!! If you don't mind my asking, did you pay out of pocket for the order or use points?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

my 2nd bb finally arrived!!  no necklace in it, because I used the free promo.  Now, I just wait for the necklace -sigh


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

I just came home to not one, not two, but FOUR Birchbox shipments:  An Ace pouch, the necklace (finally!  I've had a very had time dealing with CS, so I'm glad I can now just say that they need to get their tracking system in order because it makes *no sense*.  It's actually *smaller* than I had been expecting given how many people said it was really big!), my third Birchbox for the month (last one for the month, thank goodness), and my Midsummer swap order!  And this was *all* of the mail I received today.  No junk mail, no bills.  Just Birchbox, Birchbox, Birchbox, and Birchbox.


----------



## KayEss (May 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just came home to not one, not two, but FOUR Birchbox shipments:  An Ace pouch, the necklace (finally!  I've had a very had time dealing with CS, so I'm glad I can now just say that they need to get their tracking system in order because it makes *no sense*.  It's actually *smaller* than I had been expecting given how many people said it was really big!), my third Birchbox for the month (last one for the month, thank goodness), and my Midsummer swap order!  And this was *all* of the mail I received today.  No junk mail, no bills.  Just Birchbox, Birchbox, Birchbox, and Birchbox.


Four things from Birchbox and no nasty mail sounds like a pretty decent mail day to me! It does sort of seem like a shame they couldn't consolidate all of it into one but logistically I understand it.


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

kayess said:


> Four things from Birchbox and no nasty mail sounds like a pretty decent mail day to me! It does sort of seem like a shame they couldn't consolidate all of it into one but logistically I understand it.


Yeah, they *really* couldn't have consolidated these:  The order was for Account A, the Aces pouch and the necklace were for Account B, and the Birchbox was for Account C.  

I'm still really frustrated because of the whole necklace thing even though I have everything in-hand now.  They sent me the same tracking number for my box and the necklace, and then today, I was told that the box was sent under a completely different tracking number, and, look, that package was delivered yesterday!  And Account A's box should have been delivered, and Account C's box should be arriving soon!  My reply to that could be boiled down to something along the lines of:  Yeah, I'm well aware of the box delivery/expected delivery situation.  The problem is that here is the link from the your-box-has-shipped email and the one from the your-necklace-has-shipped email.  It should be noted that these two numbers are EXACTLY THE SAME, so this tracking number that you are now providing in no way matches anything I was previously provided.  Now.  WTF is going on?


----------



## lovepink (May 21, 2014)

It has now been 10 business days (the amount of time they make you wait if your box is coming to CA).  I emailed BB about my box  which was in Mt Juliet on 5/8/14 with no updates.  They stated if I did not get it by today to contact them.  I plan on contacting them even though my tracking has updated.  It took 12 calendar days (7 business days or 9 mailing days) for it to get to Fishers, IN.  It left Fishers on 5/19/14 and is expected in CA between 5/22/14-5/27/14.  For a sub that has been active for 3 months and was billed on the first.

I am glad I cancelled this account.  Also I ordered from BB and it is taking 7 days coming via UPS.  I plan on mentioning their "shipping partners" since that is who they blamed in their last email.


----------



## rachelshine (May 21, 2014)

Awww yaaaa, placed my Kate Spade Saturday order! $70 buckaroos shipped, best thing to happen from BB this month *Don't forget ebates! 3.5%! Kinda helps with the sales tax


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Excellent!! If you don't mind my asking, did you pay out of pocket for the order or use points?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Points. I only paid the tax on the order and used my 13 month code and points converted to gift cards to cover the rest.


----------



## Tamarin (May 21, 2014)

So ...I got an extra birchbox today.  I received my main account box last week, but the contents were completely different.  I emailed them Friday evening and by Monday they had updated the box contents on the website.  The box that came today has most of the stuff that I should have originally received. I didn't receive any email saying that a replacement box was being sent.  I don't know what's going on and I don't know if I should email them to update my box contents again. I really hope people start getting their boxes and necklaces soon.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 22, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Points. I only paid the tax on the order and used my 13 month code and points converted to gift cards to cover the rest.


Interesting. I wondered if they were focusing on fulfilling paid purchases and letting points orders fall by the wayside, but I guess it's going both ways.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 22, 2014)

**kinda off topic but not really**

I happened to discover Kate Spade is having a surprise sale that ends in the next 24ish hours!!

I don't know if KS Saturday items are included so I doubt the promo code from BB will work; I tried using the 15% off email sign up code and it said it wasn't recognized, so I'm assuming no. But dang are items discounted!!!

I got the Gold Coast Christy in cashew for $149 (norms $398)!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 22, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> **kinda off topic but not really**
> 
> I happened to discover Kate Spade is having a surprise sale that ends in the next 24ish hours!!
> 
> ...


Is the surprise KS sale just under their "sale" section?

eta: nevermind! i found it through retailmenot!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 22, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows Sorry I was late finding your response, but yay that you found the website!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 22, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> @@kawaiimeows Sorry I was late finding your response, but yay that you found the website!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no worries! not late at all! i just decided to be non lazy and google for myself   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

I also emailed about the necklace not being in my box &amp; this was the response:

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hi Allison,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thank you for contacting us. I'm sorry to hear that all of the items in your order did not reach you yet! In researching your order, I see that you are all set to receive the remaining items in a separate shipment.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]In the event that we are ever unable to ship you an item you ordered, we will of course be in touch as soon as possible.[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns in the meantime. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Have a great day![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Nathaniel
Discovery Specialist[/SIZE]
 

.....the part in bold made me laugh especially hard, given all the recent warehouse issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I mean, really? It's like he didn't even read my email. The only reason I know it could be 4-8 weeks in a separate shipment is from this thread.


----------



## Imberis (May 22, 2014)

My birchbox has two different tracking numbers, I've just noticed. They're both at my local post office, _finally_. I wrote Birchbox I kinda-nasty (but not rude) email about it earlier. Whatever. They need to know how their screw-ups make customers angry and not want to shop with them unless they get their act together.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Imberis said:


> My birchbox has two different tracking numbers, I've just noticed. They're both at my local post office, _finally_. I wrote Birchbox I kinda-nasty (but not rude) email about it earlier. Whatever. They need to know how their screw-ups make customers angry and not want to shop with them unless they get their act together.


Mine also has two. One was delivered (the actual box) and I had assumed the other one is the necklace. but it's been in Fishers, IN since 5/12 with no movement.


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2014)

My 3rd and 4th boxes came today and neither were the boxes on my account. I don't mind the new boxes but I emailed to have the items changed on my pages so I could do the right reviews. I was looking forward to trying the Jouer and Laqa in one of my boxes that didn't come but I'm sure we'll see those items again in future months so I'm bound to get them eventually.


----------



## quene8106 (May 22, 2014)

did anyone get the givescent perfume in their boxes this month? it smells so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChemLady (May 22, 2014)

Seriously is there no consistensy to how the Birchbox customer service people are answering emails? So far it looks like people have been told that the Kate Spade necklace will ship in their box, won't ship in their box, are out of stock, will be shipped in 4 weeks, and will be shipped in 8 weeks. I emailed just to see when it would be coming and this is the response I got: 

Hi Ashley,

Thanks for being in touch. I'm happy to help!

I can confirm that you will be receiving the Kate Spade necklace, but it will be shipping in a couple of weeks. We truly apologize for any inconvenience!

I have added 100 Birchbox points to your account for the trouble. 100 points is equal to $10 in our shop!

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Ashley H.

Thanks for the points, but I just want what I ordered!


----------



## Pixels (May 22, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Seriously is there no consistensy to how the Birchbox customer service people are answering emails? So far it looks like people have been told that the Kate Spade necklace will ship in their box, won't ship in their box, are out of stock, will be shipped in 4 weeks, and will be shipped in 8 weeks. I emailed just to see when it would be coming and this is the response I got:
> 
> Hi Ashley,
> 
> ...


I know it's disappointing, I e-mailed them and was told it would ship in four weeks.


----------



## bonita22 (May 22, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. Box 42 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb42

While I'm happy I got a 7 item box, everything is very small. The noya lipgloss is tiny and not even half full. The only thing I'm happy with is the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, even though I would have rather gotten the silver instead of the black. Worst of all, no laqa for me this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Definitely not a good BB month for me. Hope next month is better.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 22, 2014)

Still no sign of my necklace add on or my other BB, but had a lot of fun shopping using my Kate Spade Saturday code in the box that I did get! BTW, code "BYEMAY" gives an extra 25% of sale items!


----------



## ChemLady (May 22, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> Still no sign of my necklace add on or my other BB, but had a lot of fun shopping using my Kate Spade Saturday code in the box that I did get! BTW, code "BYEMAY" gives an extra 25% of sale items!


Were you able to use the 25% off and the $25 off $75?  If so, I may just shop my Birchbox blues away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

My annual sub box showed up yesterday, although it said it wasn't even close on the tracking. So I am still waiting for the third box that is supposed to have a free necklace. I only have one tracking for it and it says the box will be here next week. I paid for the box over two weeks ago. The word that keeps coming to mind is ridiculous!


----------



## ashleyanner (May 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> did anyone get the givescent perfume in their boxes this month? it smells so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did, I did!  And I agree, it smells wonderful...and lasts all day.  On me it starts out smelling like a "hippie" store in the mall I love to go to and by the end of the day it has a warm vanilla smell to it.


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Were you able to use the 25% off and the $25 off $75?  If so, I may just shop my Birchbox blues away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm guessing you probably can, as I was able to use the welcome 15 yesterday. *son of a B of course I order yesterday*


----------



## Tamarin (May 22, 2014)

So for ppl who used the kate spade promo code, did it work on sale items?  I just tried it and it keeps saying "not applied"

ETA: it worked on non-sale items =(  but the item i want is only available in the sale section


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> So for ppl who used the kate spade promo code, did it work on sale items?  I just tried it and it keeps saying "not applied"
> 
> ETA: it worked on non-sale items =(  but the item i want is only available in the sale section


Huh -- that's interesting, because I think the BYEMAY 25% off is only on sale items.  If the $25 off BB code is only good on non-sale items, I'm not sure how people were stacking them.  Help!


----------



## Tamarin (May 22, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Huh -- that's interesting, because I think the BYEMAY 25% off is only on sale items.  If the $25 off BB code is only good on non-sale items, I'm not sure how people were stacking them.  Help!


If you have a mix of sale and nonsale items, the $25 off will work on non-sale, and the 25% off for sale items,  I played cart tetris   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

Finally decided to email about my necklace I got with the code and whether or not I'll be getting one. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> So for ppl who used the kate spade promo code, did it work on sale items?  I just tried it and it keeps saying "not applied"
> 
> ETA: it worked on non-sale items =(  but the item i want is only available in the sale section


I first used the 15% off welcome code, then applied the BB promo. The BYEMAY wasn't avail for me yesterday so that might be why it isn't letting the BB promo go through. Is your total still $75 before you are trying the BB code?


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> If you have a mix of sale and nonsale items, the $25 off will work on non-sale, and the 25% off for sale items,  I played cart tetris   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good work. 

Was $75 total OK, or did you need $75 of sale and non-sale ($150 total)?  My eyes went first to a sale bag that was $89 after ByeMay, but if the $25 off won't work on it, I think I'll go with a few smaller items instead.


----------



## Tamarin (May 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I first used the 15% off welcome code, then applied the BB promo. The BYEMAY wasn't avail for me yesterday so that might be why it isn't letting the BB promo go through. Is your total still $75 before you are trying the BB code?


My total was about $90 with sale items, I only tried applying the bb code (not the byemay code) but it would not apply the bb discount to the sale items.  I haven't tried using the 15% off and then the bb code.


----------



## Tamarin (May 22, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Good work.
> 
> Was $75 total OK, or did you need $75 of sale and non-sale ($150 total)?  My eyes went first to a sale bag that was $89 after ByeMay, but if the $25 off won't work on it, I think I'll go with a few smaller items instead.


The non-sale items still needed to total 75 before using the bb coupon.  The sale items can be any amount.


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

I e-mailed Birchbox on both of my accounts to ask if the code went through for me on the necklace, and when I would be receiving them if it did.

The response was literally just, "they're shipping in 4 weeks!" or something like that. No confirmation on whether or not the code worked/if I'm getting it.

Of course the same CS rep answered on both my accounts. Just a simple "yes you're getting the necklace" would have been fine with me!


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

*sigh* BB get it togetherrrr. I have been super sweet to them via email bc I am sure they have had a hellacious time this month, but it's getting a little ridic with all the different answers re: necklaces, points given out, boxes with crazy tracking. Hopefully everyone who actually paid gets their necklace by the end of this month. Personally, I did not so I will not be totally heart broken. 

Advice though, on my second account I opened to get said free necklace, a sample was missing. They said they would send a replacement OR compensate me if they weren't able to for some reason. I was planning on putting this account on hold/cancelling until a good code came out again. Should I still do that or wait up until right before billing?


----------



## flynt (May 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> My total was about $90 with sale items, I only tried applying the bb code (not the byemay code) but it would not apply the bb discount to the sale items. I haven't tried using the 15% off and then the bb code.


That's weird; I used the BB code and the 15% code and I had no issues and my entire purchase was sale items.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

Ugh, get your shit together, Birchbox. Paulina is stating that my necklace and monthly box shipped together in one box. No. Absolutely not. As I stated TWICE yesterday, I received the box AND ONLY THE BOX on Tuesday. I happened to receive the necklace all by itself yesterday. They have no idea what the frak is going on, even when the email chain outlining everything is RIGHT THERE.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

I think half the time they don't even fully read the email much less the chain. I emailed about the re-sub box and the fact that I didn't get any confirmation on it so I needed to know what the approximate shipping date was as that is usually in the email.

The reply I got was, the estimated shipping date is in your confirmation email.

Um yeah.....*sigh*


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 22, 2014)

This is why our boxes still aren't here, from the Birchbox twitter account...


----------



## girlwithclass (May 22, 2014)

If anyone is in need of the Kate Spade Saturday/Birchbox promo code for $25 off $75 - I have four of them I'm not planning to use:

KSSBB-PKAE-SS5T-NUOS-MS4E

KSSBB-KO3R-QZYQ-P3DA-K7XB

KSSBB-CE5G-2SV9-N3LU-YIQL

KSSBB-AB7R-SFNN-GXGV-LLR7


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 22, 2014)

Is it bad that I was happier to open the Kotex samples I got today than my Birchbox that finally showed up? Seriously, they have way cute packaging.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 22, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> Is it bad that I was happier to open the Kotex samples I got today than my Birchbox that finally showed up? Seriously, they have way cute packaging.


I'm way more excited by my influenster box this month than my birchbox I got. And I'm super excited about the memebox I'm getting. That's why I realized its time for a break for me. Its been a great 2 year run but I'm burned out, they're burned out, its just time for a breather. No point in paying $10 a month if I'm not happy.


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

Oh yay! I got my Birchbox Aces gift in the mail today, and I had no idea it was even coming. That was nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 22, 2014)

my necklace just kinda showed up randomly at some point last week (i was gone all week so i had to pick up all my packages from the PO). no tracking, nothing. it was in a padded envelope all by itself - much like the Aces pouch.


----------



## OatmealandLace (May 22, 2014)

So I Still have not received my Birchbox and I decided to go ahead and Email them. My box was "shipped" on the 10Th but my account didn't show it picked up until the 16Th. I emailed on the 16Th asking if my boxes was one of the Delayed ones. They assured me that my box had shipped on the 10Th but that the shipping info was just updating slowly. So when I see people that had delayed shipping getting their boxes already plus 100 sorry points but my box won't arrive until tomorrow I'm A little miffed! So I Emailed them again and probably are on there difficult customer list but I just think they should be fair across the board. Don't tell me my box shipped when clearly didn't. I wouldn'teven need the sorry points, just some honesty!


----------



## Imberis (May 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This is why our boxes still aren't here, from the Birchbox twitter account...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Surprise, surprise. Birchbox is always posting non-makeup related stuff on Instagram, too, like going out to get ice cream and lemonade.

Anyone who wants a Kate Spade code, you can PM me for mine. I won't be needing it.

Edit to add: I forgot to say that I finally got my Birchbox today! LoL


----------



## Kristen121 (May 22, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Were you able to use the 25% off and the $25 off $75?  If so, I may just shop my Birchbox blues away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, but I had to have $75 in none sale merchandise. I couldn't get the $25 off to work on sale items. However, if you sign up for the e-mail list you get a 15% off code and you can use that with the $25 off code.


----------



## chelsealady (May 22, 2014)

Got my aces gift on my main account today. I have one order still languishing around. But I haven't even tracked it.


----------



## katiecoll (May 22, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Hahahaha! Surprise, surprise. Birchbox is always posting non-makeup related stuff on Instagram, too, like going out to get ice cream and lemonade.


The main girl that updates the Instagram annoys me, and I can't put my finger on why she does. I wish they would stop putting up "oh look how cool NYC life is" pictures. Snarky, I know. Sorry!


----------



## AshleyK (May 22, 2014)

soooo trying to avoid the kate spade surprise sale.. not sure if I can resist! really want one of the bags


----------



## jbrookeb (May 22, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> soooo trying to avoid the kate spade surprise sale.. not sure if I can resist! really want one of the bags


Do eeeet! I couldn't resist. Join me!! Hahaha


----------



## tulippop (May 22, 2014)

I also have 3 Kate Spade Saturday codes I won't be using.  If anyone wants, pm me.


----------



## Imberis (May 22, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> The main girl that updates the Instagram annoys me, and I can't put my finger on why she does. I wish they would stop putting up "oh look how cool NYC life is" pictures. Snarky, I know. Sorry!


Same here. LoL. I want to see pictures of makeup and beauty items, not of her and her coworkers livin' it up in the city.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

Box #3 magically showed up today. Tracking said it wouldn't be here until next week. No necklace in the box. I didn't expect to see one. Glad this ordeal is over.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 22, 2014)

So I got a white envelop in the mail today, thinking it was the necklace.

Nope, it was my replacement cookie for the box of cookies I ordered.

I was sent a sample instead of the box of cookies.

So I have a mistake on the replacement of my missing item.

To be honest I'm laughing about this.

What I ordered.



Spoiler








What they sent me.



Spoiler








Looking at the invoice, oddly enough I can see how the mistake was made.

It list it as 1 quantity. So they sent me 1 cookie.

Instead of 1 box of 6 cookies.

I still want my product so let's see if round two will work better.

And I don't get 6 samples, instead of a box.

I did email them these photos, too!


----------



## devadorned (May 22, 2014)

Received a shipping notice for a product I've been using for over a week today.. LOL. I'm hoping all the new subs created with the SUMMERSUB promotion aren't similarly messed up, I fell for the promo hehe.


----------



## wadedl (May 22, 2014)

My box came today! Loving the purple Laqa! The taste reminds me of candy canes. It matches my shirt and what is left of my nail polish. I have been helping with props for my kids play at school and have been too lazy to remove and or change polish. The Cotz might actually work with my skin tone. I will try the No4 Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner. The Whish will go up for trade, it is Acai Grapefruit.

Now I just want my necklace!


----------



## Tamarin (May 22, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> So I got a white envelop in the mail today, thinking it was the necklace.
> 
> Nope, it was my replacement cookie for the box of cookies I ordered.
> 
> ...


Wow - I would be really pissed ("look what the mailman brought me!") if that happened but at least you sound like you're able to laugh it off.  And at least Birchbox will make it right...eventually.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 22, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> So I got a white envelop in the mail today, thinking it was the necklace.
> 
> Nope, it was my replacement cookie for the box of cookies I ordered.
> 
> ...


This is the worst combination of hilarious and awful. I don't know whether to  :lol:  or  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, it's not like I need these cookies, by a certain day or anything,

I only ordered them because I have a daughter named Emily.

I'm hoping they just keep offering those sorry points, so I can shop more

I really want a nicely padded account to shop for Christmas in October.

I never imagined they would or could mess up a replacement item.

I'm definitely laughing at this point.


----------



## quene8106 (May 22, 2014)

so my fifth account (don't judge me, lol) "shipped". I only opened it up for a 100 point promo, but i can't wait to see what's in it tomorrow morning.  I hope that it's not a punishment box


----------



## Moonittude (May 23, 2014)

I can not seem to comment on the right thread, today. Birchbox arrived, everything okey dokey.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

Well.  Paulina had ordered a new box/necklace combo to be sent out because clusterfrak, and then I was supposed to let them know if the original shipment (and specifically singular because she repeatedly assured me that the box and the necklace were shipping together) showed up so they could send me out a return label.  There was something else about recycled tracking numbers that, quite frankly, i ignored because that wasn't the issue.  My reply:  Ugh, just cancel it all because I GOT THE BOX TWO DAYS AGO, and the necklace arrived yesterday.  I don't know what the warehouse is telling you, but if they're stating that these shipped together, they are absolutely, positively INCORRECT.  She canceled the necklace.  But the box may still show up.  Uh…  What?  Whatever.  She did say to keep the box if it does show up because there's no excuse for how completely messed up everything is this month.  "No excuse" were her actual words.  I'm never ordering an add-on again.  It's not worth the WTF.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

So, originally I had two tracking numbers on my account &amp; I was assuming one was the box &amp; one was the necklace. The one I thought was for the box delivered and the tracking showed delivered. The other one showed initiated in IN on 5/12 &amp; never updated. 

Today I look at the 'delivered' one has been replaced by another one that has an initiation on 5/16 in IN. And then the other one that isn't moving is also still on there. WHAT?! So confused. 

I emailed about the necklace and the guy that responded replied as if I was missing samples from my box. I wonder if maybe they sent me another box or something?


----------



## jennm149 (May 23, 2014)

@@CharstarWishes - I (and a bunch of other people) had an issue with Kind bar orders last month. They were supposed to send 3 boxes with each order and we only got one. They gave me 100 points and sent the 3 boxes, so I ended up with 4. I'm sure they will fix it!


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 23, 2014)

Um. What? It goes on to say 100 points have been added as well. I emailed them when my April box was late and they said they would send a replacement but then my box showed up and I didn't hear any more from them in a few days like they said. ETA I emailed them on April 11 because I had not received a shipping notice before it all came out that a ton of people's boxes were late and had the wrong shipping. They shipped my box on the 14th. Maybe they are just trying to follow up on all "replacement box will be sent" messages that they've sent.


----------



## Angelalh (May 23, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> Um. What? It goes on to say 100 points have been added as well. I emailed them when my April box was late and they said they would send a replacement but then my box showed up and I didn't hear any more from them in a few days like they said. ETA I emailed them on April 11 because I had not received a shipping notice before it all came out that a ton of people's boxes were late and had the wrong shipping. They shipped my box on the 14th. Maybe they are just trying to follow up on all "replacement box will be sent" messages that they've sent.


i got the same thing i ended up getting my april box 15 days late and i wasnt sure if it was the replacement or original

weird


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

Who remembers the glitch for the free apron? Well mine just shipped, lol


----------



## jbrookeb (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, mine too! I was trying to remember in which thread we were discussing it. I saw a shipping email and laughed aloud when I saw they were actually honoring that glitch, because I'd resigned myself to the idea of not getting it (and was totally fine w that). Cool!


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

My fifth box has no hair products in it. Maybe I should keep this account open lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Who remembers the glitch for the free apron? Well mine just shipped, lol


Mine shipped too! I was hoping it would be the necklace though.


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Mine shipped too! I was hoping it would be the necklace though.


Aww. I hope you get your necklace soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (May 23, 2014)

My apron shipped as well. It will be a nice add-on to the husband's Father's Day presents.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Aww. I hope you get your necklace soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! Me too! I emailed them yesterday so hopefully they reply... I've had awful luck with them replying lately.


----------



## ashleylind (May 23, 2014)

My BB Jurlique GWP arrived today, and I was super impressed with the size. I was expecting it to be a lot smaller, but it's big and in a nice glass container.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/jurlique-purely-bright-radiance-serum-mini-gwp


----------



## rachelshine (May 23, 2014)

Just wanted to say, my Kate Spade Saturday purchase ALREADY SHIPPED! It shipped the DAY AFTER I ordered and will be here by Thursday!!!


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> My BB Jurlique GWP arrived today, and I was super impressed with the size. I was expecting it to be a lot smaller, but it's big and in a nice glass container.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/jurlique-purely-bright-radiance-serum-mini-gwp


that's the same size i got in my free for all box


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Just wanted to say, my Kate Spade Saturday purchase ALREADY SHIPPED! It shipped the DAY AFTER I ordered and will be here by Thursday!!!


yay! that's how online ordering should work! i hope mine ship today too!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@CharstarWishes - I (and a bunch of other people) had an issue with Kind bar orders last month. They were supposed to send 3 boxes with each order and we only got one. They gave me 100 points and sent the 3 boxes, so I ended up with 4. I'm sure they will fix it!


Speaking of Kind bars, I received a call from my grocery store last night that was an automated message letting us know that if we purchased the Maple Pumpkin Kind bars recently they have been recalled due to a possible peanut allergy incident. Apparently the pumpkin seeds were roasted in a vat where peanuts were also roasted. If you bought these recently and have a peanut allergy, check with Kind and see if your box is one that was affected!


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Who remembers the glitch for the free apron? Well mine just shipped, lol


mine too!!  It will be a good gift for my brother!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 23, 2014)

Off topic, but does anyone know if the Laqa's in the May boxes were full-sized or sample sizes? I purchased one on Ebay and the description says full-size but it is the same size as the one in the May box, so I'm just wondering lol thanks ladies! =]


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

they are deluxe sizes, but they aren't full sized @@mrscollinsbaby7


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are deluxe sizes, but they aren't full sized @@mrscollinsbaby7


That's what I thought. Thank you for your help! =]


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Who remembers the glitch for the free apron? Well mine just shipped, lol


LOL I DO! And mine just shipped too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would feel guiltier about taking advantage of that glitch if Birchbox hadn't been so terrible lately with their shipping.


----------



## natashaia (May 23, 2014)

i've i've been MIA on this thread, so i don't know if this has already been discussed. How cute are the aces pouches that they sent!?


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 23, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> My BB Jurlique GWP arrived today, and I was super impressed with the size. I was expecting it to be a lot smaller, but it's big and in a nice glass container.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/jurlique-purely-bright-radiance-serum-mini-gwp


 I bought the free for all box the day it came out and have been using the Jurlique every day since I got it and it hasn't run out yet. I really like it. I may have to order something to get the GWP!


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i've i've been MIA on this thread, so i don't know if this has already been discussed. How cute are the aces pouches that they sent!?


since they haven't SENT me one, I have no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They haven't been even handed with the "surprises" for their Aces members.


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

Ladies, I have two kate spade saturday codes that I will not be using.  Feel free to snag them

KSSBB-FOGS-2MYA-NMWG-L952

KSSBB-MB4V-6QVR-FXLF-IXIT


----------



## girlwithclass (May 23, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Off topic, but does anyone know if the Laqa's in the May boxes were full-sized or sample sizes? I purchased one on Ebay and the description says full-size but it is the same size as the one in the May box, so I'm just wondering lol thanks ladies! =]


Sorry about the horrible photo quality (quick cell phone snap shot) but I went to check the actual sizing on my full size of "Bees Knees" that I ordered, and I think I just figured out why they are incorrectly listed on the website..The lip pencil has the wrong size listed on it (lists the same sizing as the purple sample I received in my box) but the actual product packaging lists the correct size.. so weird!


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

I found another kate spade sat promo code - up for grabby hands - FCFS!

KSSBB-ASPF-HFHF-N9PH-FWD5


----------



## naturalactions (May 23, 2014)

I have 2 accounts. One had late tracking/shipping this month, but they gave me 100 points like everyone else and I eventually got my box. However, today I was shocked to see a 3rd birchbox in my mailbox. It was for the account that had the late shipping. Did anyone else with shipping problems this month get a random extra replacement box? It was a very nice surprise since I like all my samples this month. I hope some of you ladies got an extra too.


----------



## kira685 (May 23, 2014)

i have 2 kate spade codes - anyone still needs one, send me a message!


----------



## KayEss (May 23, 2014)

I was SO EXCITED because my Clarisonic from Birchbox was supposed to be delivered today. It has taken quite awhile so I thought "yesss! finally!" I went to check the tracking to see if it had been delivered to my apartment office yet, and lo and behold....there has been a TRAIN DERAILMENT. Wtf. (ETA WTF...My swear word was changed to "pluck," nice try guys)   &lt;_&lt; WHY must this happen to me!? Why can't the train derailment thing happen on a package I don't really care too much about? Boo.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Who remembers the glitch for the free apron? Well mine just shipped, lol


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mine didn't...  Not yet anyways.


----------



## Tamarin (May 23, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I have 2 accounts. One had late tracking/shipping this month, but they gave me 100 points like everyone else and I eventually got my box. However, today I was shocked to see a 3rd birchbox in my mailbox. It was for the account that had the late shipping. Did anyone else with shipping problems this month get a random extra replacement box? It was a very nice surprise since I like all my samples this month. I hope some of you ladies got an extra too.


I got a random replacement box on my main account.  The first box I received had different items than what it showed on my box page, but the replacement had the original items.  I never got an email saying that a replacement had been sent out.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Speaking of Kind bars, I received a call from my grocery store last night that was an automated message letting us know that if we purchased the Maple Pumpkin Kind bars recently they have been recalled due to a possible peanut allergy incident. Apparently the pumpkin seeds were roasted in a vat where peanuts were also roasted. If you bought these recently and have a peanut allergy, check with Kind and see if your box is one that was affected!


I just got the email from Amazon about it, with a link to the fda or whatever info on the recall. 

If you have no allergy to peanuts, you're fine. 

If you have an allergy or sensitivity to peanuts, they are recalling ALL boxes, not certain batches, just to be safe.  Like Kelly said, the pumpkin seeds were roasted in a vat they roasted peanuts in.  The recall notice says the vat WAS cleaned/sanitized etc like normal before roasting the pumpkin seeds, but that no testing was done to ensure it was completely safe before doing so, which is normally done.  There has been no reported incidents.  They are voluntarily recalling the maple pumpkin bars (and all the strong and sweet bars or whatever they're called varieties also), just to be safe.  If you bought them and are concerned, go to Kind's website and there should be some info on getting replacements or refunds.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

kayess said:


> (ETA WTF...My swear word was changed to "pluck," nice try guys)


 
There were a couple of curse word filters installed with the new platform!  In related news, I've noticed an uptick in the use of the word "frak" in even my offline vocabulary.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 23, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mine didn't...  Not yet anyways.


I got an email saying they were all out and not sending mine a few days ago....funny how some others have gotten shipped... :angry: you suck Birchbox


----------



## KayEss (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There were a couple of curse word filters installed with the new platform!  In related news, I've noticed an uptick in the use of the word "frak" in even my offline vocabulary.


What bugs me more than anything is that I said "What. The. F***." and it changed it to "What. The. pluck." If I used a capital F the filter should use a capital P. I also think it would be nice if there was a pop up upon submission that said "You used a bad word! We have edited it to say x. Accept changes or edit post?" I don't usually swear on MUT though so I guess it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 23, 2014)

kayess said:


> I was SO EXCITED because my Clarisonic from Birchbox was supposed to be delivered today. It has taken quite awhile so I thought "yesss! finally!" I went to check the tracking to see if it had been delivered to my apartment office yet, and lo and behold....there has been a TRAIN DERAILMENT. Wtf. (ETA WTF...My swear word was changed to "pluck," nice try guys) &lt;_&lt; WHY must this happen to me!? Why can't the train derailment thing happen on a package I don't really care too much about? Boo.


That's a crazy way to have a shipping delay.

Every now and then I have wondered about the people whose shipments were in a crash.

Hope your replacement arrives quickly.

PS. I got a Clarisonic this year for my birthday, great choice.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 23, 2014)

Not related to may, but for my birchbox fanatics:

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir perfume (which was sampled a whileeeee ago, maybe a year ago?) and is normally like $83 dollars on BB's website is currently $43 on groupon. Its a wonderful perfume if you like musky, romantic scents. I originally got sent it when I was in a bright floral phase and it sat on my counter for months, but once winter hit I was all over it.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bvlgari-mon-jasmin-noir-eau-de-parfum

eta: not much else caught my eye, i've been stalking groupon for another marc jacobs fragrance deal


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I have 2 accounts. One had late tracking/shipping this month, but they gave me 100 points like everyone else and I eventually got my box. However, today I was shocked to see a 3rd birchbox in my mailbox. It was for the account that had the late shipping. Did anyone else with shipping problems this month get a random extra replacement box? It was a very nice surprise since I like all my samples this month. I hope some of you ladies got an extra too.


I got a random Birchbox on May 9th or so. An April box. My main account had the issue where there was no tracking and no box page loaded. I called on April 11th. It took a freakin' month to get the replacement box, which I didn't think they were sending because my account updated with the box contents and I got the box my account showed.


----------



## KayEss (May 23, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> That's a crazy way to have a shipping delay.
> 
> Every now and then I have wondered about the people whose shipments were in a crash.
> 
> ...


I have had weather delays but I don't think I have heard the train thing before. I didn't even know packages traveled by trains? Tracking just says "A train derailment has delayed delivery. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible." Hopefully that means they don't have to send another package out because that would take forever! I'm worried that it may have gotten damaged somehow in the process but I'm crossing my fingers that it doesn't. My oily sad face needs help sooner than the 10 day delivery window or whatever it is. There is also a pick two in there and there aren't any spoilers for those (obviously) so I am very curious to see what it is. Come to me, little package!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Not related to may, but for my birchbox fanatics:
> 
> Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir perfume (which was sampled a whileeeee ago, maybe a year ago?) and is normally like $83 dollars on BB's website is currently $43 on groupon. Its a wonderful perfume if you like musky, romantic scents. I originally got sent it when I was in a bright floral phase and it sat on my counter for months, but once winter hit I was all over it.
> 
> ...


Ooo a sample of that is in my Bergdorf Goodman cart for my Glossybox order. Sounds like my kind of scent!


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 24, 2014)

kayess said:


> I have had weather delays but I don't think I have heard the train thing before. I didn't even know packages traveled by trains? Tracking just says "A train derailment has delayed delivery. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible." Hopefully that means they don't have to send another package out because that would take forever! I'm worried that it may have gotten damaged somehow in the process but I'm crossing my fingers that it doesn't. My oily sad face needs help sooner than the 10 day delivery window or whatever it is. There is also a pick two in there and there aren't any spoilers for those (obviously) so I am very curious to see what it is. Come to me, little package!


My guess if not traveling by train than the train derailment is causing a lot of traffic that the delivery struck is stuck and or need to reroute.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 24, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Sorry about the horrible photo quality (quick cell phone snap shot) but I went to check the actual sizing on my full size of "Bees Knees" that I ordered, and I think I just figured out why they are incorrectly listed on the website..
> 
> The lip pencil has the wrong size listed on it (lists the same sizing as the purple sample I received in my box) but the actual product packaging lists the correct size.. so weird!


That is so strange! But it helps a lot! =] Thank you for taking the time to help me figure it out =]


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2014)

so my lost box magically showed up today and instead of the cynthia rowley eyeliner i got this elevenskin rescue omega 3 serum. wtf birchbox?  i'm never reopening this account again.  too many issues since march on that account, smfh. this put the nail in the coffin. never, ever, ever replace a makeup item with a skin care item. i wish they swapped out the hair products instead -__- 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb44


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 24, 2014)

I place two orders within the last week. Needing some retail therapy so using up hoarded GCs. Anyway, the second order came yesterday and the first order is not going to be here until next week. Also the Cynthia Rowley palette had a nice big finger swatch in one of the colors and an indent in another. BB can't you get anything right? #catastrofrak


----------



## jbrookeb (May 25, 2014)

Both May boxes finally arrived. I love the purple Laqa but the Pixi balm is anything but balmy, IMO. It felt waxy and dried my lips out horribly to the point where I was constantly licking them to combat dryness (which I know is counterproductive :/). But then again, I'm a huge fan of slippery, sticky lipglosses.

Also not digging the Beauty Protector shampoo, but it'll make a great body wash at least. Sulfate free shampoo is nice and all, but I really like that fluffy lather that you just can't get without the sulfates.

For those who've received the Kate Spade necklace, is it metal? Would it hold up to being engraved on the front? TIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 25, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Both May boxes finally arrived. I love the purple Laqa but the Pixi balm is anything but balmy, IMO. It felt waxy and dried my lips out horribly to the point where I was constantly licking them to combat dryness (which I know is counterproductive :/). But then again, I'm a huge fan of slippery, sticky lipglosses.
> 
> Also not digging the Beauty Protector shampoo, but it'll make a great body wash at least. Sulfate free shampoo is nice and all, but I really like that fluffy lather that you just can't get without the sulfates.
> 
> For those who've received the Kate Spade necklace, is it metal? Would it hold up to being engraved on the front? TIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No idea on the necklace, but I had to say that I totally want to rub your kitten's tummy!  Too cute! (Don't tell the pups, they are asleep right now, so they are not reading this!)


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

More Kate Spade Saturday codes if anyone wants them:

KSSBB-OV6B-OOWQ-HTOF-BI6E

KSSBB-MW7W-OSOA-GUPF-DFH9

KSSBB-HI6F-Y776-ITQV-7IVP

(I should have one more around here somewhere unless I already recycled the card. They sent one in an actual non-subscription order, BTW, just in case anyone was wondering about that.)


----------



## quene8106 (May 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> More Kate Spade Saturday codes if anyone wants them:
> 
> KSSBB-OV6B-OOWQ-HTOF-BI6E
> 
> ...


yeah i got two of those coupons in one full-sized order.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> No idea on the necklace, but I had to say that I totally want to rub your kitten's tummy! Too cute! (Don't tell the pups, they are asleep right now, so they are not reading this!)


That's my sweet Charlie and he would LOOOVE a tummy rub!! He's the rare kitty that loves to be touched all over and touching his belly makes him roll over and purr hardcore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (May 25, 2014)

Well, here we are in the last week of May and I still don't have my May box, the replacement box they supposedly sent, or my necklace add on I paid for. And my box page still shows April box. If it's not in my mail on Tuesday, they will be getting another e-mail and this one won't be so polite! Anyone else still waiting on their box?


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 25, 2014)

Email today, no reason to wait. They are working today.

I emailed then earlier today, about not get replies to my emails on Thursday &amp; Friday.

I got a response today &amp; 100 points added to my account, and a refund for my order because my missing item is out of stock now. So no Emily's Fortune Cookies for us. That's ok with me the sample cookie was not that great.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 25, 2014)

I just got my shipping today. Apparently my box was finally shipped on the 22nd.


----------



## mama2358 (May 25, 2014)

I haven't gotten my box yet either. They made me wait until the 21st and said they'd mail out a replacement box, but there would be no tracking. And I'd have to wait 10 business days for it to get to me. So that's well into June and close to time to start watching for the June box. This is such bull. If I didn't have a yearly sub, I would cancel. I cancelled my others. It's really not fair that a yearly sub that I paid for last fall, they didn't bother sending and just give me the runaround.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 26, 2014)

nc42 said:


> so my lost box magically showed up today and instead of the cynthia rowley eyeliner i got this elevenskin rescue omega 3 serum. wtf birchbox?  i'm never reopening this account again.  too many issues since march on that account, smfh. this put the nail in the coffin. never, ever, ever replace a makeup item with a skin care item. i wish they swapped out the hair products instead -__-
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2014-bb44


There seems to be an issue with some boxes. That happened to me and another person (around the 80ish pages). Different box though it happened to. The Rowley was replaced with elevenskin.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 26, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Both May boxes finally arrived. I love the purple Laqa but the Pixi balm is anything but balmy, IMO. It felt waxy and dried my lips out horribly to the point where I was constantly licking them to combat dryness (which I know is counterproductive :/). But then again, I'm a huge fan of slippery, sticky lipglosses.
> 
> Also not digging the Beauty Protector shampoo, but it'll make a great body wash at least. Sulfate free shampoo is nice and all, but I really like that fluffy lather that you just can't get without the sulfates.
> 
> For those who've received the Kate Spade necklace, is it metal? Would it hold up to being engraved on the front? TIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is pretty sturdy (but maybe iffy for engraving) but I would always have the engraver take a look at it because some metals may not be able to withstand it (sorry if that is just stating obvious).


----------



## crescentmoon (May 26, 2014)

btw on a weird note, the box I opened for bbsnaptray still has not shipped but the 5 dollar summersub box shipped. Im geting products Ive gotten before or already have so its a meh. Got smashbox primer (I now have about 4 of these from various subs/samples), hello harvey, some lotion, cynthia rowley eyeliner, beauty protector spray (I still have my full size bottle). Not birchbox's fault and its worth 5 bucks.


----------



## PenelopeJones (May 26, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> btw on a weird note, the box I opened for bbsnaptray still has not shipped but the 5 dollar summersub box shipped. Im geting products Ive gotten before or already have so its a meh. Got smashbox primer (I now have about 4 of these from various subs/samples), hello harvey, some lotion, cynthia rowley eyeliner, beauty protector spray (I still have my full size bottle). Not birchbox's fault and its worth 5 bucks.


Hello Harvey will always be one of my favorite samples I've gotten from BB!


----------



## ahannlv (May 26, 2014)

I used my No 4 shampoo yesterday. I am in love with it!! But WOW - so expensive. I guess I will hoard my BB points to buy on there. Anyone know where to get it for less than $34? The one thing I will say is that - a little goes a long way - so it should at least last for a while. Thoughts?


----------



## Tamarin (May 26, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> I used my No 4 shampoo yesterday. I am in love with it!! But WOW - so expensive. I guess I will hoard my BB points to buy on there. Anyone know where to get it for less than $34? The one thing I will say is that - a little goes a long way - so it should at least last for a while. Thoughts?


Check Amazon - all the No. 4 products seem to be slightly cheaper there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 26, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> I used my No 4 shampoo yesterday. I am in love with it!! But WOW - so expensive. I guess I will hoard my BB points to buy on there. Anyone know where to get it for less than $34? The one thing I will say is that - a little goes a long way - so it should at least last for a while. Thoughts?


Did you check out the swap threads? You can always stock up on people's unwanted same sized ones! That's what I did when I loved the DDF and Vasanti.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 26, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> It is pretty sturdy (but maybe iffy for engraving) but I would always have the engraver take a look at it because some metals may not be able to withstand it (sorry if that is just stating obvious).


Thanks! I'm glad to know it's at least metal, and if engraving isn't an option I suppose I could always attach an engraved charm tag or some gemstones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I just need it to hurry up and come in.


----------



## ewiggy (May 26, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> So, still waiting on my third box and free kate spade necklace to arrive.  Box tracking is still screwy, but updated to show it was processed and made it to Fishers and is in transit...so sometime this week I should see the box hopefully.  I have no clue on the necklace.
> 
> Meanwhile, I went to see what Kate Spade Saturday had on sale, and ended up making two orders to use both my coupons from boxes 1 and 2.
> 
> I stacked the 15% off email signup discount with one coupon and got a wallet and purse, and then just used the coupon on a pair of shoes.


How did you stack the coupon? It's not letting me :/


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

ewiggy said:


> How did you stack the coupon? It's not letting me :/


I can't stack anything there :/  I don't know why either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It says $25 off any purchase, not to be combined- but it won't let me use it at all, even when I'm not stacking.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

I think they got rid of the stacking ability once we discovered it, because I tried stacking yesterday and it didn't work D:


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think they got rid of the stacking ability once we discovered it, because I tried stacking yesterday and it didn't work D:


It won't even let me use the $25 off in general now :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> It won't even let me use the $25 off in general now :/


Is it working on stuff other than clearance?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Is it working on stuff other than clearance?


Let's find out... yeah, it is.  Well..  That's frustrating, and certainly not in the fine print, Kate Spade Saturday.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Let's find out... yeah, it is.  Well..  That's frustrating, and certainly not in the fine print, Kate Spade Saturday.


boooooooo leave it to us to find the loopholes and then get the business to take them away LOL. now i'm kinda glad i'm on a strict no-buy.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> boooooooo leave it to us to find the loopholes and then get the business to take them away LOL. now i'm kinda glad i'm on a strict no-buy.


Right?!  I might still buy something with the 25% off of clearance, but I'll definitely be trimming down my order now!  Just want that bag to use as a lunch box!  Otherwise, need to be on a low-buy!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

Now that they've added all these lame code restrictions, I'm not likely to buy anything full price on Kate Spade Saturday even with the $25 off code. I have a lot of other stuff I'd rather spend my money on in the next month. So I have a few codes I won't be using. If anyone wants one, PM me!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 26, 2014)

I got a refund for my entire order, because they were unable to replace my missing item.

Wow, great customer service. They may have late orders and occasionally mess up an order, but I can not complain about their CS. They hand out $10 in points like its candy and I got my entire $50 gift card credited to my account, today.


----------



## Tamarin (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> boooooooo leave it to us to find the loopholes and then get the business to take them away LOL. now i'm kinda glad i'm on a strict no-buy.


This is beyond lame. Though it does say that it can't be combined with any other discount on the card...but to have it work and then suddenly stop?  There's an item I want but I keep telling myself that I can probably just find something similar, or maybe even the same item, for cheaper at Nordstrom Rack or Marshalls.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> This is beyond lame. Though it does say that it can't be combined with any other discount on the card...but to have it work and then suddenly stop?  There's an item I want but I keep telling myself that I can probably just find something similar, or maybe even the same item, for cheaper at Nordstrom Rack or Marshalls.


This is exactly why I was hesitant to buy anything. I love mainline Kate Spade but I'm a picky shopper and I wasn't totally keen on the canvas bags for their price (I'm kind of stuck on leather now).


----------



## rachelshine (May 26, 2014)

Sheesh! I am glad I got my order in right before they caught on then!! Sorry you ladies didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (May 27, 2014)

ewiggy said:


> How did you stack the coupon? It's not letting me :/


Before the extra 25% off sale on their website, it was letting you stack the email sign up 15% off code with the code from BirchBox.  Once the sale started it wasn't letting me stack anything anymore.  I don't know if it was because of the site sale, or if it was a glitch they caught onto and changed.  

I put the 15% off code in first promo box before putting in my info at the check out, then once you're checking out it has a promo box again, and I put in the BirchBox code.


----------



## quene8106 (May 27, 2014)

Holy crap this box is getting to me lightning fast.  It went via USPS and was shipped on Friday.  This box should get to my house by tomorrow afternoon.  That's how shipping should work at birchbox.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 27, 2014)

Well, just got my mail and still no box. So I e-mailed Birchbox the following:

"Hi there.

It is now the last week of May and I have still not received my May box, the replacement box that was supposedly sent out when I inquired about the status of my box over a week ago, or the Kate Spade necklace add on I paid $20 for. I also have not received any tracking information to indicate my items are on my way to me and my box page still shows April's box. Please remedy this situation by sending my box and necklace with EXPEDITED shipping and tracking info within 24 hours. If you are not able to do this, then I expect a refund promptly. I have been more than patient.

Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter."

Hope this gets some results since my other e-mails haven't


----------



## ScoutSays (May 27, 2014)

Um... so... remember when my tracking was just STUCK and I emailed BB and they said they were sending me a replacement box? And then I got my original box? Well... they changed my box contents on the website today:






So... maybe I am getting 2 boxes... which I won't complain at all! Glad I already reviewed the original box contents! I just figured they finally REALLY sent my original box, but guess they sent both. Of course, I won't really know for sure until it's in my mailbox lol


----------



## probablyedible (May 27, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> I used my No 4 shampoo yesterday. I am in love with it!! But WOW - so expensive. I guess I will hoard my BB points to buy on there. Anyone know where to get it for less than $34? The one thing I will say is that - a little goes a long way - so it should at least last for a while. Thoughts?



Not a full size but I did see this small travel size set on Groupon for $13.99 and thought you might be interested in it:






http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-number-4-hair-happily-hydrated-haircare-travel-set

Edited: Ah, just realized that this is a different Number 4 product then what was going out in this month's box.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 27, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> Not a full size but I did see this small travel size set on Groupon for $13.99 and thought you might be interested in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like the one in the may box (volumizing) but it looks like the one that is going to be in the June box (hydrating).


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 27, 2014)

So I got a reply for my replacement box and she links me a tracking number and stated that it was delivered. She typed out my address and asks me to confirm. Yes the address she typed is correct but the tracking link she provided said it was delivered to Colorado... I live in California. Not sure if she took a good look at the place it was delivered to but to tell me it was delivered and then provide a link that shows it was not delivered to me -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (May 28, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Um... so... remember when my tracking was just STUCK and I emailed BB and they said they were sending me a replacement box? And then I got my original box? Well... they changed my box contents on the website today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received 2 different boxes on the same account as well and was able to review both boxes for points.


----------



## mama2358 (May 28, 2014)

I messaged them on FB about the replacement box they were supposed to have sent the 21st but said I couldn't get tracking for. They sent me back a tracking number that said it was sent the 23rd and hasn't updated since. In the message they said to message back if it hadn't updated in five days, so I just did that. So apparently they've managed to lose two boxes for me this month. Maybe third time will be the charm. Maybe it can race my June box.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 28, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I messaged them on FB about the replacement box they were supposed to have sent the 21st but said I couldn't get tracking for. They sent me back a tracking number that said it was sent the 23rd and hasn't updated since. In the message they said to message back if it hadn't updated in five days, so I just did that. So apparently they've managed to lose two boxes for me this month. Maybe third time will be the charm. Maybe it can race my June box.


They sent my replacement box to the wrong person and now they say they can't send me a third one (even though the second one wasn't sent to me -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) they extended my subscription another month and gave me 100 points. 
I'm going to have to save this email for future reference to make sure they give me that extra month.

I also have a treatsie box that usps has lost so they are sending me a new one.

All this shipping failures is driving me crazy.


----------



## mama2358 (May 28, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> They sent my replacement box to the wrong person and now they say they can't send me a third one (even though the second one wasn't sent to me -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) they extended my subscription another month and gave me 100 points.
> 
> I'm going to have to save this email for future reference to make sure they give me that extra month.
> 
> ...


They just got back to me. They said they are expediting a third box to me and gave me 100 points. I hate when they do different things for different people. It should be the same for everyone.


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> They sent my replacement box to the wrong person and now they say they can't send me a third one (even though the second one wasn't sent to me -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) they extended my subscription another month and gave me 100 points.
> 
> I'm going to have to save this email for future reference to make sure they give me that extra month.
> 
> ...


Ugh Treatsie. The same thing happened to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoalyssadiazxo (May 28, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> I used my No 4 shampoo yesterday. I am in love with it!! But WOW - so expensive. I guess I will hoard my BB points to buy on there. Anyone know where to get it for less than $34? The one thing I will say is that - a little goes a long way - so it should at least last for a while. Thoughts?


Does anyone know if this shampoo is safe for color treated hair? i assume it is since the website says sulfate free, right? Any experienced hair people know? I just had my hair dyed for the first time and don't wanna ruin it or make the color fade any faster than it needs to.


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

has anyone received the kate spade necklace  if you used the promo for a sub?  not the add-on...


----------



## jbrookeb (May 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone received the kate spade necklace if you used the promo for a sub? not the add-on...


I know I haven't. A rep confirmed I would get it but no info about when it'd ship or arrive. Also no Aces gift. Bummer

Did you get yours?


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone received the kate spade necklace  if you used the promo for a sub?  not the add-on...


Nope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (May 28, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I know I haven't. A rep confirmed I would get it but no info about when it'd ship or arrive. Also no Aces gift. Bummer
> 
> Did you get yours?


I'm in the same boat.  :wassatt:


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I know I haven't. A rep confirmed I would get it but no info about when it'd ship or arrive. Also no Aces gift. Bummer
> 
> Did you get yours?


I didn't get the kate spade necklace yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I did get the aces wallet on saturday.  It will be good for flat objects as there isn't a lot of width to this wallet/pouch/bag


----------



## mama2358 (May 28, 2014)

Got tracking for the second replacement box for my May box. I complained about it this morning and they are next day airing it to me and I'll have it tomorrow. So I guess I won't have to wait until June.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 29, 2014)

I haven't gotten the necklace from the promo yet, but I don't expect it since I rage cancelled the sub that I got the necklace on! Lol


----------



## jbrookeb (May 29, 2014)

Rage canceler here, too. Oh well. Not worth the stress or frustration to me. I'd rather spend a few dollars and have it in my hand than wait months without even knowing if or when I'll get it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ugh Treatsie. The same thing happened to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! They emailed me back SO FAST though when I asked them about it. They shipped a new one immediately and moved my billing date back since that was my first one.



jbrookeb said:


> I know I haven't. A rep confirmed I would get it but no info about when it'd ship or arrive. Also no Aces gift. Bummer
> 
> Did you get yours?


A rep gave me the canned "it will ship 4 weeks from when you ordered it" response so I better get it.


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Me too! They emailed me back SO FAST though when I asked them about it. They shipped a new one immediately and moved my billing date back since that was my first one.


LOL yeah they definitely emailed back really fast. I canceled anyway though. XD I'm just going to get my May box and be done with them.


----------



## Sadejane (May 29, 2014)

I got my box last week (after a big flub up with shipping and mixing up my information with another subscriber).  I reviewed all the products and was pleased to see they counted the Nexxus products as separate reviews, so I was able to get 70 points out of my box.  Still waiting for my necklace.  Even though I put in the promo code, I didn't get any type of acknowledgement that it was applied and haven't heard a thing about when it's supposed to get here.  I'll send an email in June if I don't have it by then. 

I love Kate Spade but the Saturday line is probably a bit too youthful for me.  I loved that Glossybox just gave us a $25 gift card to Bergdorf. . . I don't like spending $75 to get $25 off, especially if you can't stack it with another offer (like the 15% code).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I love Kate Spade but the Saturday line is probably a bit too youthful for me. I loved that Glossybox just gave us a $25 gift card to Bergdorf. . . I don't like spending $75 to get $25 off, especially if you can't stack it with another offer (like the 15% code).


I agree. I hate those kind of coupons. Although if it were for regular Kate spade, I'd probably have better luck finding something I want. The jewelry just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

I actually did receive a second box on the account that had all of the problems with shipping, and it's almost completely different from the first:  Originally, I received box 15, and this time around, I received box 1.  The only duplicate item was the Smashbox primer.  I received everything but the Caudalie on other accounts, though.  At least the Pixi I originally received was a different shade, so that's not a duplicate.  I'm trying to decide whether to keep the Pixi or rehome it (I know exactly where it will go if I don't keep it!).

And I've been using the Aces pouch for coupons, and I needed to run to the store today (I had originally been planning on staying home all day and catching up on _Supernatural_, but then my credit union's account fraud department called, and I wanted to get the affidavit in the mail ASAP, so I decided to go ahead and move tomorrow's grocery run to today since the grocery store is just a few blocks from the post office), so I just threw my credit card, driver's license, phone, and shopping list in it and didn't bother with a purse.  Perfect size!  It was actually so slim that I had to double-check and make sure that my phone was in fact in there.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 1, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I'm in the same boat.  :wassatt:


Add me to this boat party (haven't received the KS necklace with the promo code).


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2014)

I still have not received my May box, and I am not thrilled with the customer service either, and normally they are pretty good. I called about a week and a half to two weeks ago, and was told they would send out a replacement box, but it would be 10 business days, and they don't provide a tracking number for a replacement box. So I called the middle of last week to follow up since no tracking number, and the guy told me nope, it didn't go out, it was still processing. I told him that was awful, since the first one never made it, how could you wait another week and still haven't sent out a replacement, after I was told it would go right out. I cancelled my sub, but said I still want my May box, he offered me nothing, no points, no rush on the box, nothing. They could have cared less. I am so disgusted with them. And they still have my May money, and I still have no box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 1, 2014)

Alright, here are my impressions of my May box: The number 4 shampoo and conditioner didn't do too much for my fine, limp, hair, while it smelled okay, it wasn't amazing, so I won't be buying the full-size, especially for the price they want! The Whish shave cream, while it was very moisturizing, it did not lather at all and it was difficult to see where I had and hadn't used it, which is especially frustrating when you are trying to shave! In addition, I was not fond of the scent, so I will not be purchasing the Whish shave cream in full-size. I loved the Cotz sunscreen, I feel that it went on nice and velvety and made my skin look fantastic and a I NEED sunscreen due to my light complexion so I bought this full-sized with my anniversary code and points. I was not so sure about the LAQA in purple, but I ended up LOVING it! I would like to buy it, but it's a little expensive, I will be saving up more points for this one in the future.  Finally, the smarty pants vitamins were super tasty and in gummy form, both wins for me. However, the Birchbox shop wanted WAY too much for these, but I liked them so much I found them on Amazon for $14! So, out of 6 items this past month I liked 3 of them, not too bad!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 2, 2014)

Just updating, still no Kate Spade necklace from the promo. I am never going to do an add on or a promo that doesn't just involve points again. It flat out is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 2, 2014)

I got the Aces zipper bag in the mail, Saturday. I put my coupons in it. Thanks for the suggestion, all. It sure is stinky. lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Just updating, still no Kate Spade necklace from the promo. I am never going to do an add on or a promo that doesn't just involve points again. It flat out is not worth the hassle.


I emailed them AGAIN. 

If they do not respond tomorrow, I will call them.  I am a little sick of this.  And I, stupid ME, did the add on with the scarf.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 3, 2014)

Still waiting for my May Birchbox to arrive.  The original tracking never updated so I called CS last week.  A replacement box was supposedly sent but still no tracking info on that either.  I'm hoping that I will receive it this week so I don't have to call again.  sigh


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 3, 2014)

StellaSunshine said:


> Still waiting for my May Birchbox to arrive. The original tracking never updated so I called CS last week. A replacement box was supposedly sent but still no tracking info on that either. I'm hoping that I will receive it this week so I don't have to call again. sigh


My replacement box arrived on Saturday. So it took 4 weeks to get to me.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I emailed them AGAIN.
> 
> If they do not respond tomorrow, I will call them.  I am a little sick of this.  And I, stupid ME, did the add on with the scarf.


It really is ridiculous. I am not going to call them because I'm betting I won't receive it because I rage cancelled the sub. Probably should have waited, but I didn't want to be charged for another month.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 4, 2014)

You guys might recall that I had some issues getting my May Birchbox and after several e-mails to them just finally got it last week and on Monday I finally got my Kate Spade necklace (I paid for the add on.) Well, today I got the mail and there was another Birchbox! I thought they must have shipped my June box right away since I had such a long wait in May. There was also a big Birchbox box (like the kind they send out when you order from the shop). I couldn't remember ordering anything from them lately so I was quite puzzled. Well, I opened it and it contained ANOTHER May Birchbox along with another Kate Spade necklace. Crazy! Both boxes I got today were the same as the one I got last week (Caudalie detox oil, Coola after sun lotion, Pixi balm in Coral crush, Smashbox primer, and gummy vitamins). I like all the items so I don't mind having dupes, but would have been fun to get some other things.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 5, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> You guys might recall that I had some issues getting my May Birchbox and after several e-mails to them just finally got it last week and on Monday I finally got my Kate Spade necklace (I paid for the add on.) Well, today I got the mail and there was another Birchbox! I thought they must have shipped my June box right away since I had such a long wait in May. There was also a big Birchbox box (like the kind they send out when you order from the shop). I couldn't remember ordering anything from them lately so I was quite puzzled. Well, I opened it and it contained ANOTHER May Birchbox along with another Kate Spade necklace. Crazy! Both boxes I got today were the same as the one I got last week (Caudalie detox oil, Coola after sun lotion, Pixi balm in Coral crush, Smashbox primer, and gummy vitamins). I like all the items so I don't mind having dupes, but would have been fun to get some other things.


That is crazy! And what a great box you got!! Three of them is a bit overkill, though. Lol


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jun 5, 2014)

Ooops! Ignore this post.  I accidentally posted to the wrong thread. (Runs away embarrassed!)


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Has anyone had trouble reviewing products for this month?

I still had a couple of boxes to do reviews on, and logged in both last night and this morning to try on my 2nd account (a gift sub that still has 4 months left on it). It just takes me to a page to sign up for Birchbox. Doesn't show me my products or anything or my past product history. 

I just emailed them about it but wanted to see if anyone here had the same issue. I'm able to see/review the products on my other accounts just fine!


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 6, 2014)

I noticed on my ups app that a label was just created for a delivery from BB next Friday. The only thing I can figure is that it is my KS necklace? I already recieved my aces pouch, so unless they're ups-ing my June box to me, that's the only possibility I can come up with. Anyone else notice on theirs?


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 6, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I noticed on my ups app that a label was just created for a delivery from BB next Friday. The only thing I can figure is that it is my KS necklace? I already recieved my aces pouch, so unless they're ups-ing my June box to me, that's the only possibility I can come up with. Anyone else notice on theirs?


i thought it was my necklace too but it was a replacement birchbox from may  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 7, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i thought it was my necklace too but it was a replacement birchbox from may  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm. I have no need for a replacement box. Still holding out hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 7, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Has anyone had trouble reviewing products for this month?
> 
> I still had a couple of boxes to do reviews on, and logged in both last night and this morning to try on my 2nd account (a gift sub that still has 4 months left on it). It just takes me to a page to sign up for Birchbox. Doesn't show me my products or anything or my past product history.
> 
> I just emailed them about it but wanted to see if anyone here had the same issue. I'm able to see/review the products on my other accounts just fine!


I applied the gift subscription that I purchased for the KS promo to an old, closed account with BB, and it's not letting me view my box page either.  It's also asking me to subscribe, which means that I won't be able to review my products.  Please let me know if they fix it for you, because I'll need to email them as well.  It's not BB without being able to get those points for reviews!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 7, 2014)

I still don't have a necklace either. I canceled that account and I'm super disappointed in BB that I had to ask them a few weeks ago about the necklace in the first place. If they would have just said from the very beginning that they are mailed out separately, a month later, that would have been just fine. I don't think ill end up getting it.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 8, 2014)

A little OT but can anyone tell me if they will send out the Aces gifts as people become Ace members or are they only sending them out to people who are Ace members right now? Thanks in advance! =]


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone received their Kate Spade necklace?  I already have my June box and not a peep about when the necklaces will be mailed.  I would have assumed we'd be getting them fairly close to the date May boxes were shipped.  I'm going to contact customer service, this annoys me.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 11, 2014)

I received an ace bag for my main account where I'm an ace.. Nothing on my second account, also an ace.

Still no necklace. I sent an email yesterday, it's been a month since I did that subscription. I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2014)

They said they just placed an order for it and it should get to me within a few days.  This will be a major problem if I don't get this necklace by my rehearsal dinner next Friday. I also told them to stop being so damn vague with their responses.  Vagueness is not a customer satisfier.


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 11, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I received an ace bag for my main account where I'm an ace.. Nothing on my second account, also an ace.
> 
> Still no necklace. I sent an email yesterday, it's been a month since I did that subscription. I haven't heard back yet.





mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> A little OT but can anyone tell me if they will send out the Aces gifts as people become Ace members or are they only sending them out to people who are Ace members right now? Thanks in advance! =]


I haven't been getting on the threads here much since the changes, so I'm a little out of loop... But I never got an Aces gift and I was made an Ace as soon as that all began. I saw on a swap site that a bunch of people had listed these little zipper bags? I don't know if it was something I needed to request or pay for but I didn't see anything about it. Ah well, I ended up trading for it b/c I was so curious I had to see it for myself.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I haven't been getting on the threads here much since the changes, so I'm a little out of loop... But I never got an Aces gift and I was made an Ace as soon as that all began. I saw on a swap site that a bunch of people had listed these little zipper bags? I don't know if it was something I needed to request or pay for but I didn't see anything about it. Ah well, I ended up trading for it b/c I was so curious I had to see it for myself.


Hmmm that's so strange. Hopefully you will get one soon =]


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

No Kate Spade necklace, no Aces gift. I'm more annoyed about the necklace though. The account I gifted a 3 month sub to has been getting horrible dupe boxes and I would have stuck to month to month and 100 point codes if it weren't for the necklace. They told me they'd be sent out a month after I ordered it but never specifically stated that I would be receiving one. I will not be happy if I don't get this.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2014)

@ thanks for the reminder! I just sent a follow-up email to the reply I received OVER A MONTH AGO that I'd be getting the KS necklace. I'm used to Birchbox taking awhile on stuff, but this is ridiculous. I can't imagine what a new subscriber would think, having to wait so long!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

I emailed them last week, my KS necklace should be here tomorrow, based on the tracking number.  I bugged them to death on this one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2014)

That really stinks! I'm sorry you had to do that, I'm about to star Operation: Bug Birchbox myself. I've had my eye on that necklace for months, and THEY chose to offer it for free AND confirm in an email that I'd be getting it! I wants it!!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 15, 2014)

I sent an email on the 10th saying it had been just over a month and I still haven't heard anything about the necklace. She wrote back two days later saying she would look into it and get back to me.. But I haven't heard anything.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 17, 2014)

Check UPS my choice for the necklace. I have a .4 lb package that Birchbox made a label for that still has not moved. The package is in the history and not the calendar.

I think they had a lot of orders and the new warehouse can't seem to handle them and aren't making it a priority to get them on the trucks.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 17, 2014)

Bb rep that I spoke to said 4-8 weeks from the day I called and I called a few days after placing the order.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 22, 2014)

Not sure if these codes are unique, but would anyone like my Kate Spade $25 off $75+ coupon code? I have no use for it.


----------



## Pixels (Jun 23, 2014)

I e-mailed BB many times about the missing necklace and kept being told it was on it's way. Today I got an e-mail w/ a GC code for $20 saying they made a mistake and there never was a necklace coming my way. Oh well, not that upset since I got $20 in the shop.


----------

